#lubuntu 2010-10-18
<TwoD_> hello?
<TwoD_> just wanted to thank the devs on the 10.10 release
<TwoD_> i hope you get the endorcement soon
<phillw> TwoD_: thanks for taking the time out to say thanks :)
<lubatic> Wow.. Chromium installed by default?  Awesome!
<hblount> hi. someone told be lubuntu is the same thing as ubuntu but less bloat...i am trying to get more software with synaptic package manager, but in lubuntu it doesnt have all the things i can get with ubuntu. can i still get all the same software/apps that i've gotten for ubuntu before with my newly installed lubuntu?
<bioterror> you should get
<bioterror> same repositories
<bioterror> what are you missing?
<hblount> i want to get apps like open office and games and such...i remember in ubuntu i open software manager thing and i can choose from almost everything available for linux
<hblount> so "synaptic package manager" is where i get new software right?
<bioterror> !terminal
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bioterror> !apt
<ubot5> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<hblount> yeah...i should start figuring that out. sorry i'm pretty noob to linux.used to windows.i just liked that thing on ubuntu that shows apps/games,description,rating,and little picture....
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> it's userfriendly
<bioterror> but lubuntu has all the same packages as ubuntu has
<JoeMaverickSett> hblount: don't worry, if you encounter some problem drop in here for lubuntu specific.for ubuntu try #ubuntu channel. ;)
<hblount> so "synaptic package manager" is what i use right? all i see are packages i already have...it doesnt show other things i can get
<bioterror> I havent used synaptic much
<hblount> damn. yeah maybe ppl here use gui even less than in #ubuntu
<bioterror> well, at least I am
<bioterror> you can type in terminal
<hblount> i like lubuntu so far. runs smooth on my acer 1.5ghz celeron M 512MB
<bioterror> apt-cache search games |more
<lubatic> How can I make "mailto:" links in Chromium open in Sylpheed?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> prefences -> preferred applications
<bioterror> there should be sylpheed as a mail client
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> using windows at work now :(
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: how sad. :/
<lubatic> It may just be a bug. When I click a link ( example site: http://mc-computing.com/HTML_Examples/MailTo.htm ) it just opens a new web browser window
<bioterror> that's not a mailto
<bioterror> :D
<lubatic> bioterror: Nah, the links on the site :p
<JoeMaverickSett> lubatic: links such as 'basic email' or 'email with comment' will open sylpheed.
<lubatic> JoeMaverickSett: Weird.  Still doesn't work for me.  I'll try a reboot now that I set prefs
<lubatic> JoeMaverickSett: Weird.. still doesn't work for me.  Does it work for you?
<JoeMaverickSett> lubatic: i don't know. let me try it out. :)
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> should I take my stick from my bag and reboot one installed machine... :-)
<JoeMaverickSett> i'll just do it. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> oh,damn,i don't know how to do that. :/
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'll boot one machine
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys
<MonthOLDpickle> went back to lubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> got sound working
<MonthOLDpickle> just wish BT wasn't buggy
<MonthOLDpickle> hello?
<bioterror> weird
<bioterror> it really opens a new browser window
<JoeMaverickSett> :/
<MonthOLDpickle> what does?
<bioterror> just a moment
<MonthOLDpickle> so?
<bioterror> lubatic, I think you need to fill a bug raport ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> yeah, bug report! :P
<MonthOLDpickle> curious..
<MonthOLDpickle> any update on bluetooth support?
<lubatic> bioterror: I just did.  It was awesome
<bioterror> nice
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i can't find that option. :/
<bioterror> you have contributed :)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, what option?
<lubatic> <3 Lubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: the click on mail-to open slypheed option.
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, well if you have put in the lxde menu -> prefecenes -> preferred applications
<bioterror> it should work, atleast I think so
<bioterror> there's something now with chromium
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: ah, will try that.
<bioterror> didnt work for
<bioterror> I just booted one laptop with my pendrive-lubuntu <3
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> gotta go help one woman with his display problem
<JoeMaverickSett> one woman = his ?
<lubatic> niiiice
<MonthOLDpickle> I want boobs too
<audio> In 10.04 and 10.10 I change the screen resolution to 800x600 but on next boot it reverts back to 1024x768.  How to make it stick at 800x600?
<audio1> Hopefully 3rd time lucky. Using pidgin this time - problems with webchat.
<audio1> Repeating question after 2nd disconnection.  In 10.04 and 10.10 I set the screen resolution to 800x600 but after a reboot it reverts back to 1024x768.  How to make it stick at 800x600?
<bioterror> huh, I'm a bit exhausted
<bioterror> but you need to make yourself a xorg.conf file
<bioterror> and say to it to use 800x600
<bioterror> it's not really difficult
<bioterror> easiest way is to press ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> log in to consoles tty1
<bioterror> say "sudo service lxdm stop" (if I remember right)
<bioterror> and then you can also secure it by saying "sudo init 3"
<bioterror> then you can say xorg -configure
<bioterror> and you can copy that your new xorg.conf to /etc/X11/ with a sudo (becouse you need super user rights to edit anything under /etc/)
<bioterror> then you should remove some resolutions and leave only 800x600 from the configuration file
<bioterror> after you have edited the xorg.conf file like with "$sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey what is the best way to do a screen capture?
<bioterror> you can say "sudo init 5" and you should get X11 back
<bioterror> MonthOLDpickle, alt+f2 and type "scrot shot.png"
<audio1> bioterror: that looks really helpful - huge thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<bioterror> or you can press print screen -button on your keyboard
<bioterror> audio1, come back if you cant solve it by yourself, I can help you out
<MonthOLDpickle> I did and when into paint but nothing
<bioterror> MonthOLDpickle, do the scrot!
<MonthOLDpickle> I tried dunno what it did lol
<bioterror> with scrot it should put the screenshot file on your root folder
<bioterror> ~/
<audio1> bioterror: thanks for the offer.
<MonthOLDpickle> it did
<MonthOLDpickle> but man this is primitive lol
<bioterror> what's primitive?
<MonthOLDpickle> it shows the alt+f2 run command =p
<MonthOLDpickle> http://i56.tinypic.com/349clzr.png
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> maybe my compters have been faster then, becouse I havent got anything like that :D
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/hhhtop.png I made that one with alt+f2 and typed scrot
<MonthOLDpickle> ubuntu's one and fed never got it in =p
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> you say that the prntscreen -button didnt work for you?
<MonthOLDpickle> nope it didn't
<bioterror> weird
<MonthOLDpickle> wait it is
<bioterror> did you check your Pictures -folder?
<MonthOLDpickle> dur use to windows
<MonthOLDpickle> it puts htem in root
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> :-)
<MonthOLDpickle> dunno what wallpaper to choooossseee
<bioterror> http://www.wallpapers-free.org/wallpapers/84/Pink_Floyd_-_Dark_Side_of_the_Moon.jpg this ofcourse
<MonthOLDpickle> I am at wallbase.net
<bioterror> but let's continue this wallpaper discussion on the #lubuntu-offtop channel
<MonthOLDpickle> in there lol
<audio> bioterror: Reporting progress - but have hit a couple of snags.
<audio> bioterror: I have generated ~/xorg.conf.new but I cannot see any references to screen resolutions in it.  So I cannot remove all except 800x600.
<audio> Also sudo init 5 does not return to the GUI - I had to shutdown -r as I do not know another way.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> can you paste your new xorg.conf to pastebin or somewhere
<bioterror> where Ican see it
<audio> bioterror: OK, please wait
<audio> bioterror: http://pastebin.ca/1965618
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> kinda odd
<bioterror> let's take make do it like
<bioterror> under the screen section
<bioterror> we have these depths
<bioterror> I'll edit it for you
<bioterror> let's have a test
<bioterror> audio, http://pastebin.com/uhdnU9ZP copy that in your /etc/X11 with name xorg.conf
<bioterror> if it doesnt work, we can always go back to square one with your working resolution by renaming the file like xorg.conf.bak
<audio> bioterror: OK, please wait
<audio> bioterror: I have it now in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  how to read it without restarting the machine?
<audio> Going off-line while I restart...
<audio> bioterror: Reporting progress - success.  After a reboot the screen resolution defaults to 800x600.
<audio> I see the edit you did and understand for future reference.
<audio> Just leaves the question of how to return to the X11 GUI after Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc...
<audio> sudo init 5 did not work.
<|friTTe|> any good converting program like Soundconverter but without the Gnome dependencies?
<|friTTe|> or else i might grab that one, got Flac and stuff i wanna make wav
<|friTTe|> hmm Xfburn seems pretty similar to the kde one, but lighter
<|friTTe|> love finding equally programs but lighter stuff
<bioterror> audio, ctrl+alt+f7 ;)
<audio> bioterror: Yep that works fine - its another thing I've learned today.  You've been a great help.  Are you open for a couple of other questions?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> I'm here to help you
<audio> On the lubuntu web site it mentions that a core package is available for installing only the core lubuntu.  Do you know if it is available as an ISO?  If so where from?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> now I didnt follow
<bioterror> can you try to explain a little more
<audio> I'll go find the site - please wait
<MikeChelen> anyone have trouble with line wrapping in gedit? can't get rid of the horizontal scrollbar
<bioterror> MikeChelen, press enter ;)
<bioterror> it's normal that lines keeps going as longs you keep typing
<bioterror> gedit is not a word processor, or how you say it
<bioterror> it's a text editor
<MikeChelen> bioterror: it is the same line of text (no line breaks) which should be wrapped in the display
<MikeChelen> bioterror: check out edit -> preferences
<bioterror> I'm not having any buntus here at work :D
<MikeChelen> text wrapping is enabled, and "do not split words over lines" is disabled
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> how about leafpad?-)
<szczur> i was going to suggest that
<bioterror> does it satisfy your needs?
<MikeChelen> bioterror: easy, just vnc into your home system ;)
<szczur> to disable the word spitting
<bioterror> MikeChelen, I could make that kind of settings to my home network
<MikeChelen> hmm maybe, will try that! main important features are word wrap and syntax highlighting
<szczur> audio, lubuntu-core package is needed when you're going to install from mini.iso
<audio> bioterror: http://gilir.wordpress.com/2010/10/10/lubuntu-10-10-is-released  Section - New Extra Pacakges - "A new meta-package (lubuntu-core) is available to install only core packages of Lubuntu"
<szczur> there's no iso with only lubuntu core, but you can installl minimal ubuntu and then install lubuntu-core
<bioterror> szczur answered
<bioterror> audio, are you using 10.04?
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<bioterror> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<audio> bioterror: both 10.04 and 10.10
<audio> I obtained 10/04 and 10.10 from the lubuntu web site 10.04 about six months ago.
<audio> *10.04
<MikeChelen> leafpad looks ok except that there is still a horizontal scrollbar
<MikeChelen> even with wordwrap enabled
<audio> szczur: OK thanks for the info.
<audio> I have read that it is not advisable to try to uninstall Chromium - is this accurate?
<bioterror> ofcourse you can uninstall it
<bioterror> but why?
<audio> a combination of personal dislike and inability to get it to work with m3u files.
<bioterror> huh :D
<bioterror> well, you can remove it
<szczur> bioterror, have you seen my new desktop? :)
<bioterror> nope
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/screen3.png < this is what you can do with lxde and tint2+conky :)
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> where's your menubar?-)
<szczur> i'm using only openbox menu :)
<szczur> tint2 don't have one
<bioterror> I assumed so
<szczur> there was a guy who wanted to know if it is working in lubuntu
<szczur> so i checked it :>
<szczur> and now i got rid of lxpanel :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> not that much of lubuntu left ;)
<audio> Is Chromium currently able to work use m3u?  Particular use for me as output from edna streaming server which is extensively used here.  If its just me making configuration mistakes I'll investigate again.
<audio> Also needs to work with asx/asf
<szczur> PCManFM+LXSession+LXDM these are still here
<bioterror> szczur, but still. you could use jut mini.iso, grab openbox, tint2 and use lxdm for logging in ;)
<szczur> audio, you can try to install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<szczur> bioterror, that what i did :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> ahhh
<szczur> yet, I still call it lubuntu (LXDE+Ubuntu) :)
<bioterror> szczur, i luv ya, you use MoC too ;)
<szczur> ^^
<szczur> but there's a problem, in 10.04 the terminal was cleared after pressing q
<szczur> now it is not
<szczur> what's more
<szczur> if i had mocp in separate tab
<szczur> the tab got closed
<audio> szczur: thanks for the tip.
<bioterror> szczur, http://github.com/fluxid/mocp-scrobbler do you use?
<bioterror> szczur, I can recommend that one
<szczur> i tried others, didn't knew about this one
<szczur> i'll try it :)
<bioterror> works for me
<bioterror> like a dream
<szczur> does it need other packages?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> it just needs python
<bioterror> I've put placed it under /usr/local/bin and given chmod +x
<bioterror> and you need to create those couple of files and one folder
<szczur> yayz
<szczur> it's working :)
<szczur> thanks bioterror :)
<szczur> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/szczur90 :)
<szczur> my life is complete, now I can die happily :)
<szczur> audio, does it work now?
<szczur> i mean chromium+m3u (or any other audio file) of course
<audio> szczur: Afraid not there is no perceptible change in behaviour.  No audio app (GMPlayer or Aqualung) starts up.  I have installed Opera previously and everything works fine with it.
<szczur> hmmm
<audio> I'm pretty certain I could make it work with Links web browser if I wanted an ultra light browser interface.
<audio> ...that is an interface to edna and autoplay via GMPlayer.
<audio> apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg needed to get 328kB of archives from the repo.   apt-get remove chromium-codecs-ffmpeg now wants to remove 60.8MB of files.
<audio> chromium-browser chromium-browser-inspector chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> audio, so you just like to use webbrowers as your music player?
<bioterror> like interface for the player
<audio> No - edna is selection accessed via a web interface it is a required way.  The music library is on a remote LAN server and is used by multiple users simultaneously.  edna  is a aver lightweight and efficient way to do it on older machinery.
<audio> A local audio player is used - GMPlayer is good and lightweight and for me a fine choice.
<audio> The problem lies with Chromium and it not working with m3u files in the same way as Opera or Links, with GMPlayer.  Now having installed a few kb of Chromium codecs to remove them will also remove 60.8MB of files.
<audio> There seems to be a dependency issue.
<bioterror> why not use mpd or something like that
<audio> bioterror: to get the same effect as edna requires MPD to stream via httpd.  This is known to use an increasing amount of CPU for each client it serves.  The problem does not arise with edna.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I'm not that much into these kind of things, but I was asking :-)
<audio> Happy to share knowledge where I can - you were kind enough to help me earlier.  Its simply a small payback.
<audio> The concerning aspect of removing chromium-codecs-ffmpeg is that it is saying it will also remove lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bioterror> ;)
<audio> bioterror: apt-get definitely states "lubuntu-desktop" will be removed it makes no reference to ubuntu-desktop.  I'm confused.
<bioterror> it's the same thing
<bioterror> it's a metapackage
<phillw> audio: item 3 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<phillw> I'll ask that the factoid be updated to include lubuntu.
 * szczur waves to phillw 
<phillw> hiyas szczur
<audio> phillw: OK that make it a bit clearer.
<phillw> I'll go and stalk nathan later to get the factoid updated.
<audio> Removing chromium-codecs-ffmpeg also removed Chromium (chromium-browser). Seems odd that a separately installed package cannot be removed without also removing the package that uses it.
<MikeChelen> is it possible to resize mouse pointer?
<bioterror> with mouse theme?
<nicoo> hey every one
<bioterror> hi
<nicoo> woundering if some one could point me in the right direction on installing tint2
<MikeChelen> bioterror: is that the same as preferences -> appearance?
<nicoo> no
<bioterror> mike, could be, im in a train and using phone
<bioterror> nicoo, sudo apt-get install tint2-panel
<nicoo> lol
<bioterror> if i remember right
<nicoo> you in a train were+
<nicoo> @bio thanks lets see if it will work.
<meetingology> nicoo: Error: "bio" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> szczur installed tint2 just a moment ago
<nicoo> szcur is who i was talking to last week
<bioterror> he can help you out
<szczur> hi nicoo
<szczur> i'll be back in a moment
<nicoo> cool cool
<szczur> and i'll help you getting and installiong tint2
<nicoo> nice
<szczur> and configuring it properly
<nicoo> i was one here last week
<szczur> you were talking about it
<bioterror> speaking of the devil
<bioterror> damn my connection cuts :D
<nicoo> lol
<szczur> i gave it a try and this is what i got > http://szczur.ath.cx/screen3.png
<nicoo> you showed me
<nicoo> my name was weird cciinnoo
<nicoo> lol
<nicoo> i love how u have the right click as you open menu.
<nicoo> isnt that open box?
<nicoo> ..
<nicoo> back
<nicoo> ok im back i promise
<nicoo> szczur would leave
<nicoo> now his back!
<szczur> back :)
<nicoo> word word
<nicoo> i like how you have open box configured
<nicoo> i hate having to click on apps
<nicoo> i like right clicking lol
<szczur> :)
<szczur> ok
<szczur> so let's start the party
<nicoo> lol
<nicoo> last time we downloaded tint2 to download folder
<szczur> you have downloaded it?
<szczur> so go to thi sfolder
<szczur> and run svn up
<szczur> just for getting sure that we have latest revision
<nicoo> threw term?
<audio> Is there a location in which I can place a file in that gets run during each boot-up.  I want to mount some network shares using cifs.  I know Gigolo is available to do it as a GUI app but I would like to know how to do it the "old fashioned" way.
<szczur> yup, run terminal
<szczur> cd to folder where the files are located
<szczur> and run svn up
<nicoo> says skiped
<szczur> are you in folder where files are located?
<nicoo> yes
<szczur> ls
<nicoo> ls i did
<szczur> what it gives you
<nicoo> alot of stuff
<nicoo> install.txt for one
<nicoo> basiclly the contents of the folder
<szczur> ok
<szczur> mkdir build && cd build
<szczur> sudo apt-get install cmake build-essential << these packages are needed for compilation
<szczur> there are more
<szczur> but we will install them later :)
<szczur> are you following me? :)
<nicoo> all good there
<nicoo> yes
<nicoo> makeing sure
<nicoo> it says all updated
<szczur> so, if you installled these packages
<szczur> we can make
<szczur> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ../
<szczur> this will run cmake script which create makefiles
<szczur> it will promt for needed packages for sure
<szczur> please pastebin output everytime it says about error, k?
<szczur> we don't want to have something broken, right? :)
<nicoo> yea i already got one
<szczur> let's start with these packages
<szczur> sudo apt-get install libcairo2-dev libpango1.0-dev libglib2.0-dev libimlib2-dev libxinerama-dev libx11-dev libxdamage-dev libxcomposite-dev libxrender-dev libxrandr-dev
<szczur> then re-run cmake line i wrote earlier
<szczur> and paste it if it wouldn't finish correctly
<szczur> ping me when you're done
<audio> Is there somewhere I can specify commands to run as root during boot-up?
<audio> I want to mount some network shares via cifs.
<szczur> audio, add these commands to /etc/rc.local
<audio> szczur: thanks.
<szczur> audio, if you want to use fstab please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<audio> szczur: does /etc/rclocal require sudo or does it automatically have root privileges?
<audio> *rc.local
<szczur> it runs with root priviledges
<audio> thanks
<szczur> sudo wouldn'r make sense because it needs to have password entered
<szczur> you wouldn't be propted to enter it
<szczur> nicoo, http://szczur.ath.cx/sup.jpg
<szczur> :>
<nicoo> lol
<nicoo> its still going
<szczur> ok :)
<nicoo> slow ass internet here in the galley
<szczur> ahhh, ok
<nicoo> im at a wifi spot apparently there is some one trying to ping my pc
<nicoo> his a dumby if he thinks i dont know what his doing
<nicoo> i may not know my linux yet
<nicoo> but i know retards trying to get in the pc lol
<szczur> :P
<nicoo> were u from szczur
<nicoo> that lang looks like svenskan
<szczur> my friend have a http/ftp server and there are ip try to get with Administrator accont which in linux is non-existent
<szczur> nicoo, i'm from Poland
<szczur> Lower Silesia
<nicoo> ah
<nicoo> figures lol
<szczur> :P
<nicoo> i was in stockholm for 18yrs
<nicoo> and my dad had to move here in the states
<nicoo> horrible here
<nicoo> girls here are fat
<szczur> you're talking form US right now?
<nicoo> and stuck up
<nicoo> da
<nicoo> yeh
<szczur> from*
<szczur> never been there
<nicoo> you'd like it to visit
<nicoo> ive been here for 5 yrs
<nicoo> girls are not like the girls over there
<szczur> actually i didn't travel anywhere
<nicoo> they are stuck up
<nicoo> over in my home land they are friendly and up for anything
<nicoo> sweden that is
<szczur> sweden, finland
<szczur> many nordic countries here :)
<friTTe|> heja sverige \o/
<nicoo> the only thing that helps me is the accent they go nuts lol
<nicoo> http://pastebin.org/292332
<nicoo> hej
<friTTe|> tjena
<nicoo> meh
<nicoo> jag heter tymithe :) me
<friTTe|> Fredrik <-
<nicoo> ok so thats what i had happen
<nicoo> i think im missing
<nicoo> gtk
<szczur> sudo apt-get install libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-dev
 * szczur is back with a cup of tea :)
<szczur> ^^
<nicoo>  so much stuff to download just for a panel
<nicoo> lol crazy sauce
<szczur> to compile
<szczur> because they fixed some errors
<nicoo> its just nuts
<nicoo> lol
<szczur> you could install it from repository but it would be old :P
<nicoo> naw updated is better
<nicoo> just need to figure out this linux bussiness a little bit more
<szczur> and you will get needed experience this way :)
<nicoo> lol
<szczur> nicoo, sooo, it is ready now?
<nicoo> how long on linux you were?
<szczur> 4 years
<nicoo> no, still going lol
<nicoo> wow
<nicoo> so you know alot more
<szczur> full transision made after 2 years of using
<nicoo> better then windows you think
<szczur> depends what you're doing in PC
<szczur> if you're playing games a lot
<szczur> linux is not for you... yet
<nicoo> lol
<szczur> but there are decent games
<nicoo> i play wow/quake3
<nicoo> on my gaming pc
<szczur> Hedgewars, Quake and it's clones
<nicoo> this is a laptop
<szczur> afaik WoW is running well on Wine
<nicoo> you play wow
<szczur> haven't ckecked it because i don't have account
<szczur> nope
<nicoo> you shouldnt i think they ruined it with the new patch
<nicoo> its kinda blah
<nicoo> enought for me to look for different entertainment
<szczur> nico, does cmake end properly?
<nicoo> let me check
<szczur> +o :P
<szczur> re-run it and if it is ok let's go to another step
<szczur> if not, pastebin output :P
<szczur> and about WoW, i played it on a private servers 3 years ago
<szczur> but pings ranging from 1000 to 2300 are dreadful :P
<nicoo> well the gtk is still installing
<szczur> ahh
<szczur> so it is really shitty network connection
<szczur> :P
<nicoo> intel atom cpus blow
<nicoo> yea
<nicoo> resteraunt wifi suck
<nicoo> configure done
<szczur> \o/
<szczur> :)
<szczur> so now
<szczur> make
<szczur> and wait until it is done
<nicoo> cool
<nicoo> done
<szczur> make is done?
<nicoo> yeaper
<szczur> so fast? :P
<nicoo> yup?
<nicoo> :D
<szczur> these lines with [45%] od something like this in front?
<szczur> just getting sure
<szczur> :)
<szczur> or*
<nicoo> yea
<szczur> ok
<nicoo> 100%
<nicoo> now lol and done lol
<szczur> so sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<szczur> this package will let you create the package for easy installation and removal of this program
<nicoo> k done
<szczur> and now
<szczur> sudo checkinstall
<szczur> it will give you text menu
<szczur> change the "descrition", "name" ans "provides"
<szczur> for description write anything you want
<szczur> for name and provides set "tint2"
<szczur> without quotes of course
<szczur> when you're ready press enter
<szczur> and it will build package and install it
<nicoo> that is neat
<szczur> if you will be in doubt, pastebin what you see
<szczur> or make a screenshot :)
<szczur> and i'lll help you :)
<szczur> tell me when you're done
<nicoo> http://pastebin.org/292364
<szczur> yayz
<szczur> it is installed properly
<nicoo> yay!
<nicoo> lol
<szczur> now
<szczur> download this http://code.google.com/p/tint2/downloads/detail?name=tint2-0.10-theme.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<szczur> and unpack the contents to .config/tint2 folder
<nicoo> cmd?
<szczur> these are the themes used by the tint2
<szczur> you can do it with pcmanfm
<caim> good afternoon
<szczur> rightclick on the archive, select unpack to
<szczur> and choose .config/tint2 folder
<szczur> if yuo don't see hidden folders
<szczur> rightclick on the folder shooser, and click on show hidden files
<szczur> hi caim
<nicoo> keeps saying error
<nicoo> checked the folder
<nicoo> no tint2
<nicoo> so make
<nicoo> ?
<szczur> no tint2 in .config folder?
<szczur> yup you can make it
<szczur> or oy uknow what
<szczur> first of all run tint2
<szczur> id should create tint2rc
<szczur> it*
<nicoo> yea it did so unpack it in there
<szczur> yup
<szczur> it should make a bunch of files
<szczur> if it will unpack it to folder, move the files form the folder directly to the tint2 folder in .config
<szczur> nicoo, where are you!!!
<szczur> :P
<pip_> can anyone help me out identifying a problem with an ubi-partman crash?
<pip_> i may have to recreate the error, which will take a while
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey who was I chatting with last night/yesterday
<pip_> was it phillw?
<pip_> bioterror: I found my themes. I wasn't looking properly
<bioterror> pip,nice to hear
<nykur> Hello there! Is anybody else having automatic file system checks at every boot?
<mark76> Every boot?
<bioterror> not every
<mark76> God, that sounds annoying
<bioterror> every once a while
<mark76> Oh yeah
<mark76> Still annoying though
<mark76> It's a system thing
<bioterror> nykur, do you shutdown the OS properly?
<mark76> You can't change it
<bioterror> usually it does fsck if you dont do a graceful shutdown
<nykur> I shut it down properly, it happens both in lxde and openbox
<nykur> every single boot, started after a recent update. have backports and proposed enabled
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> usually fsck might say "check not needed"
<nykur> nope, just offers me to cancel it by pressing C, never shows any errors though
<nykur> I wonder if this is a grub thing?
<bioterror> I think it's in fstab
<nykur> once after a fsck I got returned to grub to chose kernel, but has only happened once
<bioterror> doesnt sound right
<nykur> yeah, but strange, as i haven't altered fstab at all
<nykur> update might have i guess
<nykur> I'll have a look at fstab, was just wondering if anybody had had this happen, as I've seen no bugs regarding this
<bioterror> hmmm
<andriii> Hello. Im having major issues, is there anybody here who could help me out?
<bioterror> andriii, tell us
<bioterror> nykur
<andriii> So I installed Lubuntu already having Win7 on my computer. Everything worked fine etc but GRUB didnt show Win7 in the loader. So I used chmod or something (had some help) to give myself write permission on grub.cfg and manually added a menuentry. However, I didnt make the entry boot the correct partition and after that GRUB doesnt give me any menu at all, just blank screen.
<bioterror> # / was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<bioterror> UUID=485d0f32-253f-4d59-9379-620cda58f938 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bioterror> looks something like that
<bioterror> andriii, oookey
<andriii> Hehe :/
<bioterror> andriii, you should have edited it with a "sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<andriii> Ohh
<bioterror> if you used terminal
<andriii> I did, but you see, Im just learning some ubuntu at school and I thought, hey Ill do a serious homework session.. bottomline: I dont know how stuff works. I feel paralyzed using the terminal etc.
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> okay
<andriii> So what is there for me to do right now?
<bioterror> can you put your grub.cfg on pastebin
<andriii> Yeah. 1 sec.
<bioterror> (I should be configuring my router atm ;)
<sulumar> Hello
<sulumar> I need some help on accessing network storage on lubuntu
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sulumar, sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<andriii> http://pastebin.com/bbZuF0Lu
<andriii> I already removed the menuentry though.
<bioterror> that's not a problem
<sulumar> thx bioterror, just asking what s that for a package
<sulumar> ??
<bioterror> it's a package that's missing from pcmanfm
<bioterror> it enables the windows network shares
<andriii> lol maybe I shouldnt have added the menu entry under ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### ??
<nykur> bioterror, my fstab is similar to yours, except for that I'm using ext2
<bioterror> nykur, that's okay
<bioterror> hmm
<nykur> and I have a mount point as proc, and options as nodev, noexec and nosuid
<sulumar> thx works
<andriii> I guess it would work to reinstall GRUB or what? But I tried following multiple posts on the internet but none of them really worked or looked like if I would do something wrong Id make things far worse.
<andriii> Im running off of a live cd now.
<bioterror> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sulumar> thanks bioterror, works like a charm
<bioterror> one down, one to go :D
<nykur> oh yeah, and did I mention these fscks only just started to happen a few days ago?
<bioterror> nykur, nope, you did not
<nykur> yeah just after a normal update, have proposed and backports enabled like I said
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> my grub.cfg is also missing my windows partition informations
<bioterror> but I can boot to windows
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> actually, no I cant :d
<bioterror> and that's my worklaptop
<bioterror> maybe I should fix it
<andriii> fdisk l
<MonthOLDpickle> WHY
<andriii> Lol oops.
<MonthOLDpickle> when I disable bluetooth..the icon goes away
<nykur> well oh well, guess I'll have to look into it a bit more... thanks anyway:-)
<bioterror> damn, I really have to fix my own laptop too :D
<MonthOLDpickle> than I goto bluetooth manager and bluez daemon fails to start
<ubuntu> need help with Lubuntu 10.10.  When installing (clean install, only OS).  I always have a GRUB rescue boot command line.  with a "Error Out of Disk"
<MonthOLDpickle> and its not coming back on with a reboot
<ubuntu> ls give : hd0 hd0,msdos1
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> tried multiple time to reboot
<ubuntu> laptop is a HP nc8230c with last BIOS
<andriii> Bio, can you post the links again? I followed one of the instructions and they didnt work.
<andriii> But I think there were two instructions.
<andriii> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<andriii> !grub
<andriii> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonthOLDpickle> guess I will let bluetooth eat my battery when I don't need it
<bioterror> andriii, I can try to dig it out soon becouse I need it by myself too
<andriii> Im following some guide now, working so far..
<andriii> Ill see how it goes >p
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's not a rocket science
<andriii> Well, http://pastebin.com/PgLV08Tt this is to me.
<andriii> Errorrrr and the it says no errors detected.. HUH??
<bioterror> sdc :o
<andriii> Thats where its installed
<andriii> sda and b is my storage HDD
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> my sda changed to sdb today when I added a PATA drive
<andriii> /dev/sdc5           48593       60300    94033920   83  Linux
<andriii> I stand correct, dont I?
<MonthOLDpickle> fffffff
<andriii> Just want to make sure :3
<andriii> Well apparently I should be able to use grub now. If not then the problem isnt Grub.. fantastic.. brb!
<MonthOLDpickle> bluetoooth WHY YOU
<andri> Yeah so that didnt work.
<andri> Maybe I should describe better what Im experiencing?
<andri> You see, when the menu should load up the only thing I get is a black screen and theres a blinking.. something that blinks when youre typing in. That moves 2 or 3 lines down like somebody pressed enter and then it just stays there forever.
<andri> menu (GRUB menu)
<andri> And since Ive followed a guide which SEEMED to be successful but nothing changed, Im semi-assuming that its not a problem with GRUB.
<bioterror> you get grub menu by pressing shift
<andri> Really...
<andri> lolllllllll brb
<szczur> that was rude :P
<bioterror> w00t
<szczur> <andri> Really... < this :P
<bioterror> as soon as I get one port forward done, I'm going to do the same as andri ;)
<szczur> :)
<mark76> Kancerman is a double agent! :o
<mark76> And so am I
<andri> No go.. :/
<MonthOLDpickle> how do I let adobe flash use more memory?
<andri> Isnt there a way that I can just manually boot into windows and take care of the problem from there? I want my music and my applications.. T_T
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> you can use that partition from Ubuntu ;)
<bioterror> but now Im fixing my own grub too
<andri> I have lubuntu x_x
<bioterror> yeah
<andri> Well I suspect it might not be a problem with GRUB, is that possible?
<bioterror> nope
<andri> So its definetly GRUB?
<bioterror> yes, becouse it is missing from there
<andri> I see
<andri> Well what I really just want is to boot into windows lol.. so if there are any alternatives :<
<bioterror> hold your horses
<andri> So I shall :D
<szczur> boot to ubuntu, run sudo os-prober
<andri> /dev/sdc1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<andri> /dev/sdc5:Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10):Ubuntu:linux
<Mohan_chml> AndrewLee: you had your windows not detected?
<Mohan_chml> aww andri*
<andri> Yeah I did, at first.
<andri> Then when I started messing with the cfg file, everything just went straight to hell.
<szczur> run sudo update-grub
<szczur> if it won't help
<Mohan_chml> szczur: it will
<szczur> eg. menu still wil not be there
<andri> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<szczur> run sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc grub-common
<szczur> huh?
<Mohan_chml> andri: you ran sudo os-prober right?
<andri> I did
<szczur> are you chrooted or what?
<bioterror> priceless
<Mohan_chml> and now sudo update-grub shows error?
<bioterror> didnt find windows partition with update-grub ;)
<szczur> or do you have two ubuntus installed?
<szczur> at once?
<andri> I did chroot before when following a guide but I undid all that stuff
<szczur> or something like that?
<szczur> wait
<andri> No I dont have two ubuntus. But Im running off of live cd now.
<szczur> give me 5 seconds
<szczur> ok
<szczur> follow this
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/Grub%20reinstall.txt
<szczur> this should work
<andri> mount: mount point /ubu/proc does not exist
<szczur> you should mount it to /ubu folder
<bioterror> haha
<szczur> i know
<szczur> create the folder
<bioterror> andri, why you're using livecd and not your lubuntu from hdd?
<andri> Cause I cant boot into it
<szczur> and then mount partition with ubuntu to that folder
<szczur> for example
<andri> After the post screen is just get stuck on a blank screen
<szczur> i have ubuntu on /dev/sda6
<szczur> mkdir /ubu
<andri> Oh
<szczur> mount /dev/sda6 /ubu
<szczur> and then continue
<szczur> the rest :)
<bioterror> hmm, my internet is sloooow :-)
<andri> Youre making this awfully complicated for me. Id like to clarify that Im 90% paralyzed when using this terminal. Im not a linux veteran or a user. Im a total newb.. >>
<szczur> ok
<szczur> so let's do this step by step
<szczur> lets*
<szczur> meh
<andri> If you have the time :)
<szczur> do you know on which partition you have installed linux?
<andri> Yes sdc5
<szczur> i always have time
<szczur> so first do mkdir /ubu
<szczur> i assume that you're root
<szczur> if not
<szczur> please do sudo su
<andri> Should my terminal look like ths> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<szczur> oh, great :)
<andri> :)
<andri> Now Ill do mkdir /ubu ?
<szczur> so, mkdir /ubu as i stated before
<szczur> yup
<bioterror> I really have to add that windows partition by hand
<andri> Ok thats done.
<szczur> mount /dev/sdc5 /ubu
<andri> Done.
<szczur> follow instructions from the file
<szczur> :)
<andri> Ok >D
<szczur> but stop before the last line
<szczur> we have to get sure
<szczur> :)
<andri> Ok, now it looks like this > root@ubuntu:/#
<szczur> ok
<szczur> so you're on your system
<szczur> say hello to it :>
<andri> Should I type that into the terminal?
<szczur> naaah
<andri> XD
<andri> Haha ok :p
<szczur> you're booting from first hard drive, right?
<andri> What does that even mean?
<szczur> i know, best thing would be to do
<szczur> fdisk -l
<szczur> and pastebin the output
<szczur> then i would know th elayout of partition table
<szczur> i was asking that
<szczur> because i see that you have 3 hard drives
<szczur> i think
<andri> http://pastebin.com/qU25WL2C
<andri> Yeah I do
<szczur> what are these 1 GB disks?
<andri> 1gb disks???
<szczur> i mean sda and sdb
<andri> I have 1TB, 1TB and 500GB
<szczur> look at the output
<szczur> omg
<szczur> 1000GB O_O
<andri> Haha
<szczur> first time i see this
<szczur> O_O
<andri> Not mb
<szczur> whoa
<szczur> :)
<szczur> nice
 * mark76 lols
<bioterror> szczur,
<andri> Theyre almost full tho :((
<szczur> nvm, me needs to calm down :)
<szczur> what is on these disks?
<szczur> i mean, are there some systems?
<andri> Installed games, game installs, movies, shows, anime etc
<szczur> or just data disks?
<szczur> mkay
<andri> Just data and Program Files
<szczur> data disks, so these are not used for booting (starting up the GRUB or systems directly)
<szczur> sooo, let the show begin
<andri> I assume youre right.
<szczur> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sdc
<andri> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sdc
<andri> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track..
<andri> Installation finished. No error reported.
<andri> What does that mean? It gave me an error but there are no errors?
<szczur> warrning is not error
<andri> Oh, allright.
<andri> So what now? :)
<szczur> you can finish succesfully with a warning
<szczur> errors are dreadful
<szczur> :)
<andri> =D
<szczur> now you should reboot
<andri> Allright, brb then!
<szczur> and check if it is running ok
<szczur> aahh wait
<andri> Im still here
<szczur> do not log out yet
<andri> then wut?
<szczur> sudo os-prober
<szczur> gaaah
<szczur> without sudo
<szczur> just os-prober
<szczur> update-grub
<szczur> and now you're free
<szczur> :)
<andri> The program isprober isnt installed
<szczur> this should work
<andri> lol
<andri> should I install it?
<szczur> first run "os-prober"
<szczur> and then "update-grub"
<andri> root@ubuntu:/# os-prober
<andri> The program 'os-prober' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<andri> apt-get install os-prober
<szczur> and then reboot
<szczur> huh?
<andri> I know right
<andri> It worked like 5 minutes ago
<szczur> but you were on your system
<szczur> soo
<szczur> apt-get install os-prober
<szczur> and then redo it
<andri> root@ubuntu:/# os-prober
<andri> Cannot find list of partitions!
<andri> I dont know if this is considered funny but I giggled..
<andri> its like, every step has some kind of obstacle
<szczur> gaaah
<szczur> gimme a moment
<andri> Ok :3
<szczur> andri, try to reboot
<andri> I shall then. brb >(
 * szczur 's heart is pounding
<Andri> Howdy.
<Andri> Back to square 1. :)
<szczur> it's not working?
<Andri> Or whatever you say when your solution doesnt work ://
<szczur> :(((
<szczur> gaaah :/
<Andri> :((
<szczur> hplease redo the steps i said
<Andri> uhm, can you repost them?
<szczur> but end with grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda
<szczur> don't know from which disk you're actually booting
<szczur> ok, so
<szczur> do everything as root
<szczur> mkdir /ubu
<Andri> as root
<szczur> mount /dev/sdc5 /ubu
<bioterror> I can add manually my windows partition to grub.cfg, but it disappears when I uupdate
<Andri> wait.. how do I do everything as root?
<bioterror> so in next kernel update --> no windows again
<bioterror> Andri, sudo su
<Andri> Ok
<szczur> mount -o bind /proc /ubu/proc
<szczur> bioterror, add the entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<szczur> and rerun the update-grub
<szczur> Andri, are you following?
<Andri> Yeah
<szczur> mount -o bind /dev /ubu/dev
<szczur> chroot /ubu /bin/bash
<szczur> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda
<szczur> and then reinstall
<Andri> reinstall o.o<
<szczur> gaaahh
<szczur> reboot
<szczur> phew
<Andri> Ok let me reboot >3
<andri> Well, now GRUB works and I booted into the Ubuntu on my HDD!! Thanks!! :D
<andri> Now I just gotta make that entry for windows to boot
<szczur> soo wait
<szczur> ah
<szczur> now you're on ubuntu
<andri> lubuntu
<szczur> please run os-prober
<szczur> andri, doesn't make difference really
<szczur> run sudo os-prober
<andri> Ohh
<andri> But I did sudo su and then os-prober
<andri> ;_;
 * szczur should be paid for this :>
<szczur> this is correct too
<andri> I get: /dev/sdc1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<andri> Huh...
<szczur> ok, so grub should see it now
<andri> Wasn't it sdc5 before??
<szczur> run update-grub
<szczur> sdc1 is the windows
<andri> Ahh ok
<szczur> sdc5 id the ubuntu
<andri> Oh yeah ofcourse.
<andri> Ok let me reboot to see if it works!!
<szczur> wait
<andri> Waiting :o
<szczur> what update-grub returnd
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> os-prober
<bioterror> thanx szczur
<szczur> bioterror, :)
<andri> Found linux image, found initrrd image, found memtest image and found windows 7 loader
<andri> :DD
<szczur> great
<szczur> now you have fully fledged GRUB with ubuntu and windows entries
<szczur> my work is done
<andri> What server am I on? I'm going to come here on WINDOWS IRC and thank you when it works.
<bioterror> irc.freenode.net
<andri> Aitt
<andri> Brrrbbb
<szczur> andri: irc.freenode.net:6667
<szczur> #lubuntu
<andri> <33
<szczur> gahh, he will come here from a windows client
<szczur> this channel will be cursed
<szczur> :>
<bioterror> hahaha
<andri> Please kill me.
<andri> This is the worst day of my life.
<szczur> what happened?
<andri> The good thing is, I figured out what caused my problem before.
<andri> So I ran the windows7 loader.
<andri> And after waiting there long enough, the only thing I was seeing was some kind of multicolored graphical fuck up on the top of my monitor.
<andri> And I waited.
<szczur> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<szczur> :)
<andri> Ok sorry
<andri> Hehe
<andri> Anyways so then I restart the computer
<andri> And I got the sam problem as before
<andri> Wont give me the menu
<szczur> gaaah, Win7 error?
<andri> Probably!!
<andri> T_T
<szczur> whyyyyy :/
<szczur> gaah
<andri> Dont know..
<szczur> do you have windows install cd?
<andri> Its the result of installing lubuntu anyway cause it always worked
<andri> Err.. it was a.. self burned cd
<andri> And I dont think I have it..
<szczur> whatever, installation CD
<szczur> pirate or not
<andri> What who said pirate
<andri> Not me anyway
 * szczur hides
<szczur> :P
<mark76> Arr?
<szczur> i wonder why it is doing that
<andri> Well then Ill have to redownload err I mean.. re...gotothestore...
<bioterror> no you dont
<szczur> that would take too long
<andri> Sure I do, I dont have the installation cd for windows 7
<bioterror> you just delete that windows partition and format it to ext4
<bioterror> problem solved!
<andri> Wat?
<andri> You want me to use lubuntu forever?
<bioterror> yes
<andri> LIGHT ubuntu?
<szczur> andri, please redo the steps (ONCE AGAIN...)
<szczur> and while you will try to boot windows
<szczur> press F8
<andri> Why do I have a super high end computer if I want to run light ubuntu urgghh
<szczur> this should give boot menu
<bioterror> andri, I got last xmas a new desktop PC with vista and I installed linux mint instantly over it ;)
<andri> Haha
<andri> Well I got like 20+ windows games installed
<bioterror> all you need is xmahjongg
<andri> Oh, Ill drop all my games for a game of mahjong}
<andri> Lol xD
<szczur> all you need is asciijump and xeyes
<andri> Dont think so D:
<andri> Wat
<andri> Well I got dinner, brb 5 minutes.
<andri> I need the energy
<szczur> xeyes gives the soul to your PC
<andri> I sense long evening ahead.
<szczur> and you can look at it through his eyes
<phillw> andri: you can re-install the win boot loader if you need to, even if you do not the original disk --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<szczur> phillw, but he needs to have instalation disk
<szczur> which he doesn't have
<andri> Maybe I do!
<szczur> run this, and then we will try to reinstall the GRUB
<szczur> one more time
 * szczur is a very patient guy
<phillw> szczur: that post has how to get a disk that re-install the windows MBR system.
<andri> Ok szczur.
<andri> Im all yours. What do you want me to do?
<szczur> phillw, i know, i did it couple of times
<szczur> so it will remove actual mbr of this disk and replace it with windows one
<szczur> but if he want to boot u7buntu
<szczur> he needs to have grub
<andri> Uh
<phillw> yes, and then once win is happy, you piut grub back on.
<andri> Ubuntu can be sorted out lated tbh.
<andri> I just want my games and music T_T
<szczur> andri, do the things written in the Win Vista/7 section of the site posted by phillw
<andri> Ok!
<szczur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<szczur> "How to restore the Windows Vista or 7 bootloader"
<andri> Im listening to self recorded piano playing on my keyboard to try and fill the gap in my soul..
<szczur> :)
<phillw> andri: you're ubuntu area will not be touched, and you can always go back to that thread and put grub on so it dual boots. 1st thing to do is get Win happy.
<andri> Ok
<andri> But I dont have a blank cd for the repair disc >+><
<andri> Bah for the sake of getting my music back Ill use a DVD disc for a 100mb file
<andri> >_>
<andri> Wait, how can I run the livecd AND write an iso to a cd??
<szczur> ohh, wait for a while
<andri> For a while?
<andri> Lol omg drive cant be used for burning
<andri> I have to fix it first, then boot into hdd then download and make
<szczur> do you have spare usb drive
<phillw> you'd need to install grub2 and use that to mount the iso from your hard disk, that will then free up the dvd/cd writer
<szczur> or boot from usb
<andri> Actually, I do have a 8GB usb
<phillw> indeed szczur
<friTTe|> i need some of those 4 or 8gb sticks
<andri> But Ill have to change the bios to load from other devices I think
<szczur> andri, you
<MonthOLDpickle> or hit the one time shortcut liek f9 to load a boot menu
<szczur> yup*
<szczur> or F11
<andri> Oh yeah
<andri> does it have to be empty}
<szczur> andri, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<szczur> preferably
<szczur> but you can do it from the usb creator
<andri> seriously though, that is just super handy
<andri> You can just post a command for installing a application
<andri> How neat is that!
<szczur> :)
<andri> the stick is empty and im instaling that usbcreator
<szczur> ok
<andri> its taking awefully long to unpack some files >:()
<andri> Oo its ready!
<andri> I cant find the app though. How do I run it?
<andri> nvm found it!
<szczur> "Start" Menu > Preferences > install on a usb
<szczur> or something like that
<andri> Nah I just did run usb-creator.gkf or watever >D
<szczur> :P
<MonthOLDpickle> or unetbootin
<andri> I dont know.. it feels as if deep down in the core, ubuntu feels more simple and clean than windows..
<andri> Still, Im paralyzed when it comes to doing something lol
<MonthOLDpickle> lubuntu > ubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> less bloated =p
<andri> I have lubuntu
<andri> I just missed an l.
<szczur> but still, it's almost the same in terms of using and doing the administrative tasks :)
<andri> would running a game with workaround give me better, same or worse performance?
<MonthOLDpickle> bluetooth is buggy for me
<andri> Then running it on windows
<MonthOLDpickle> VM?
<MonthOLDpickle> VB?
<andri> Installation is complete.  You may now run Ubuntu on other computers by booting them with this drive inserted. WTF I thought I was making a repair disc O>O
<szczur> andri, you were making a boot usb
<andri> Oh
<szczur> now when you boot from it
<szczur> you have your CD-R drive free
<szczur> and you'll be able to burn something
<andri> Oh right
<andri> But still it asked me for an image
<szczur> because he needs to have something to take data from :)
<andri> and I browsed for the repair disc lol
<szczur> iso image od cd-rom
<szczur> repair disc?
<andri> Yeah the instructions on tha website
<andri> To get windows7 working
<andri> I had to download a repair disc
<szczur> so you will not be able to boot from it
<szczur> this thing is meant to make a bootable Ubuntu usb drive
<szczur> not windows one
<andri> Hahaha
<andri> Ill have to format the usb stick then hold on
<andri> When it asks for a source disc image, do I just let it use /dev/sr0 ?
<szczur> yup
<andri> Got it.
<andri> Then I will be able to burn the repair disc iso to a disc
<szczur> yes :)
<andri> fantastic
<andri> Ok brb guise
<Andri> Ok
<Andri> Running from the USB took shorter time for bootuo
<Andri> bootup
<szczur> ok, now you can use cd burner to burn the recovery iso or whatever it was named
<Andri> Yeah
<Andri> But Ill need that link again
<Andri> Can you post the link again, the one you posted a few minutes ago?
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<Andri> thanks
<Andri> Ill admit, Im going to miss this OS. But for the sake of my sanity I dont think Ill be spending so much time with it for the next day or so.
<szczur> :)
<szczur> you'll come back :>
<Andri> I will
<Andri> What is the best Os for running along with your windows?
<szczur> dunno :)
<szczur> it depends
<szczur> ubuntu is easy to use
<szczur> :)
<Andri> No.. lol
<Andri> Its not easy :<
<szczur> LIES!
<Andri> XFburn does that work?
<Andri> Will that create my repair disc correctly?
<szczur> i think it should
<szczur> yes, i think
<Andri> Awwrite.
<szczur> if it is iso file, why wouldn't it :)
<Andri> idd
<Andri> Im using a dvd disc for a 150mb file.
<Andri> This better work...
<szczur> it will :)
<szczur> i hope so
<Andri> You have been like my mother/father (whatever floats your boat) today!!
<szczur> lol :)
<phillw> Andri: when you're 'playing' and learning, invest in a CD-RW
<szczur> i felt more like a private helpdesk guy :)
<Andri> hahahaha
<Andri> Rewriteable?
<Andri> I guess that makes sense.
<phillw> yeah, re-writeable, that way you can nuke it and use it again.
<Andri> Does it have a limited number of nukes?
<phillw> a few hundered
<Andri> Haha nice
<Andri> But USB feels faster than CD. Am I wrong?
<phillw> if you can use usb, that is the better option to boot off, but some usb drives have a finite life also.
<Andri> Oh
<Andri> Kingston datatraveler - should do the trick?
<phillw> well, they all do, but some are designed specifically for the usage. (they cost about 3 X the price of a normal one) and they're also faster.
<Andri> Ah nice
<Andri> Ill be back in a few minutes guise, gonna fix my s***.
<Andri> Brb :>
<phillw> Look for a USB stick that has 'Speed Boost' certification.
<ubuntu_> Hi.
<Andri__sadface> So, it didnt work
<szczur> windows didn't boot?
<Andri__sadface> Although Im not really that surprised, it just seems to be how things go.
<Andri__sadface> Well that repair thing didnt work.
<Andri__sadface> bootrec.exe /fixboot gave me unknown element
 * phillw well I'm fairly stuck at that.
<phillw> did you burn the dvd slowly?
<Andri__sadface> I didnt
<szczur> but it worked
<Andri__sadface> The dvd worked
<Andri__sadface> But this one command didnt
<szczur> he says that the commands didn't fix it
<Andri__sadface> But the other worked..
<szczur> fixmbr worked?
<Andri__sadface> Its like this, type in bootrec.exe /fixboot and bootrec.exe /fixmbr, the latter worked.
<Andri__sadface> Yes
<szczur> hmm, what was the output of fixboot
<szczur> ?
<Andri__sadface> Unknow element
<Andri__sadface> Btw, maybe Ill just have to fix the grub!!
<Andri__sadface> How did we do it before
<Andri__sadface> Lol
<Andri__sadface> Im going to save the instructions down this time and put them on my usb stick
<MonthOLDpickle> Inc stupid question
<MonthOLDpickle> wine work in Lubuntu (lol)
<mark76> Hey nothingspecial .
<nothingspecial> mark76: yep?
<nothingspecial> mark76: What`s up? :
<mark76> Nothing. Just saying hey
<mark76> There's an off-topic room if you ever fancy it
<nothingspecial> Not used  lubuntu for a few days, gone cli only
<nothingspecial> I know. :)
<MonthOLDpickle> cli??
<mark76> Cool
<nothingspecial> MonthOLDpickle: Yep, I got nearly everything sorted. Just reliable DVD ripping and I don`t need X
<MonthOLDpickle> What is cli
<nothingspecial> command line interface
<MonthOLDpickle> durrrr
<nothingspecial> MonthOLDpickle: ha ha
<nothingspecial> Actually, I would like a gmail notifier aswell. I have mutt set up but would like the screen/byobu status bar to notify me. Wrong channel I soppose
<nothingspecial> suppose
<phillw> !metapackage
<ubot5> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<phillw> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
#lubuntu 2010-10-19
<phillw> !metapackage
<ubot5> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<phillw> !lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<phillw> hmmm, not yet sync'ed then
<phillw> oooh, it is, I missed it :D
<MonthOLDpickle> hey
<MonthOLDpickle> the best way to install wine is sudo apt-get install wine
<ghuru> hello guys!
<ghuru> I was wondering how do you do network discovery on Lubuntu?
<phillw> ghuru: there seems to be a little package missing, it's being worked on.
<phillw> I'm just a documentor, so am struggling to keep up with the tech talk on this, you can ask on the mailing list.
<phillw> bioterror: are you asleep?
<czz> does lubuntu get updates at the same time as ubuntu?
<czz> or is there a delay process?
<phillw> czz: the updates through the cycle from one release to the next run at the same time.
<phillw> as they are *buntu family releases
<czz> seems like i get less updates for chromium
<czz> i was getting 1 every 1-2 days
<phillw> maybe chromium is stablising, it depends if you're running stable or daily build.
<czz> dev. build
<phillw> chromium issues a daily build, but it has to be added.
 * phillw waves to hyperair
<czz> phillw, which do you use?
<ghuru> pyneighborhood
<ghuru> i guess im sticking to that one
<phillw> I use stable as am 3G atm, when I'm on ethernet I use daily
<ghuru> this thing runs so nice on a netbook
<phillw> ghuru: It's a nice little system :) , but, then again I'm biased as I love it to bits.
<czz> phillw, do you code for lubuntu?
<phillw> czz: no, I'm a documentor / wiki person
<ghuru> phillw the only thing it is missing is a network discovery tool, or a tool to dicover and share over smb
<ghuru> oyneighborhood does part of the job though
<phillw> ghuru: there is a patch for that, just that I don't fully understand what the devs were on about enough to write up the notes up yet.
<ghuru> well i guess ill wait on that :)
<phillw> ghuru: I'll have it up in a couple of days.
<phillw> there is one package that you need... let me go check through the emails and see if I can find it.
<phillw> me thinks it is gvfs-backend, but I do need to check.
<phillw> ghuru: " I was remembering I needed something and it was gvfs-backends. I apt-get'd it and now it works"
<phillw> heck, I was close :D
<phillw> pcmanfm can then see them.
<phillw> it is going to be sorted out; it appears it was an oversight that it was not included on the iso.
<ghuru> but is this like a gui?
<lubatic> Woohoo, made my first "fix".  Addressess "mailto:" bug in Chromium. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/662544/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662544 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "mailto: link in Lubuntu spawns Chromium window (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<MonthOLDpickle> how do I install java?
<rlc> how do i get the login screen enabled again?
<MonthOLDpickle> rlc
<MonthOLDpickle> Preferences > Users and Groups > On yoru usernam hit advance
<rlc> brb
<rlc> change advanced settings where?
<MonthOLDpickle> should be on right
<rlc> I dont see the login here ... onlt delete user
<rlc> options: disable account, home dir., shell, main grp, userid
<MonthOLDpickle> I need to install java anyone know how
<MonthOLDpickle> http://i51.tinypic.com/sxdgmc.png
<rlc> have you checked synaptic?
<MonthOLDpickle> oh I am in terminal
<rlc> ok whats the command?
 * hyperair waves at phillw 
<phillw> hyperair: you get the email ?
<hyperair> what email?
<phillw> I just sent one to the mailing group "padawans"
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> i don't think i know any mailing group like that
<phillw> no, the subject was padawans, it was sent to the lubuntu maiing list
<hungtran> hello, anyone here has tried lubuntu with a 128MB RAM machine?
<phillw> hungtran: yeah many have
<phillw> installing it off the normal cd will not work on such a machine though.
<phillw> hungtran: you will need to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<hungtran> phillw: oh thanks I know it, I just want to be sure that we could run Lubuntu on machines like that
<phillw> hungtran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Intended%20Audience and the team are resolute that it will remain the case.
<hungtran> phillw: in 10.10 update manager uses much memory, is it safe if I remove it?
<phillw> yes, quite safe
<phillw> you can manually update if you want, but lubuntu does not issue releases every two days like some do :)
<phillw> if you use the mini-iso it installs without auto-updates turned on.
<hungtran> phillw: yeah, I don't think put update manager in lubuntu is a good idea, my old laptop runs 10.10 a bit slower than 10.04, but I think that because i'm familiar with terminal and linux, some new Linux users could like update manager :)
<hungtran> phillw: yes, I use mini-iso but update manager is still running and uses about 10MB RAM :(
<phillw> it's always a hard call to make; we want lubuntu to be user friendly, but with that comes an overhead.
<phillw> you can remove it, and get that precious 10MB of RAM back.
<hungtran> phillw: do you know about translation process? lubuntu team updates new translation or lxde team does? Vietnamese translation is almost done now but I can't see it in 10.10
<phillw> Step 9 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall says to leave it off? Are you saying it is being turned back on ?
<hungtran> phillw: yes I always turn it off, it's like my habit now :), I always update ubuntu and lubuntu in terminal
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations has details on translation projects.
<hungtran> phillw: i think it auto update is off but update manager is on, it runs but I think I do nothing
<hungtran> <hungtran> phillw: i think it auto update is off but update manager is on, it runs but I think it does nothing
<phillw> hungtran: I will file a bug for you.
<hungtran> phillw: oh thanks
<phillw> lubuntu should not be using up 10MB of your RAM for a useless process.
<hungtran> phillw: my old laptop has 256MB RAM but lubuntu runs slowly, slower than windows xp does, so I'm not sure where these problems come from
<phillw> hungtran: I've filed a report to the dev team.
<phillw> as it is a small team, it may be couple of days before I have a resolution for you. My initial thinking is to use 10.04
<phillw> If you do not have a 10.04 disk, then I can give you link to get one.
<hungtran> phillw: thank you, I get one :)
<phillw> do you need a link to get it?
<phillw> I hold copies on my server area.
<hungtran> phillw: I'm going to have a talk a FOSSASIA 2010 in Vietnam, I'm going to introduce Lubuntu, so I think I should use the new release
<phillw> okay, the dev team are usually quick responding to an email via the mailing list.
<phillw> hungtran: you may want to have read through and join https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<phillw> hungtran: it's obvious that you want push lubuntu out, so by doing that you will get up to date information of where the project is at.
<hungtran> phillw: oh I joined as translator, I'm in launchpad and mailing list too
<phillw> you will see the reply to my earlier question about update-mamnager, then :)
<phillw> once it is replied to :D
<hungtran> phillw: uh oh, I misunderstand, what uses 10 MB RAM is "update-notifier" not "update-manager", update-notifier runs automatically in the background and update-manager is just a gtk application
<phillw> ::sigh ::
<phillw> okies I'll update the email, you should get a copy of it.
<hungtran> oh sorry
<hungtran> but the same question, is it safe to remove it, i mean update-notifier
<phillw> yeah, trash it. you not need it - as you said, you manually update
<zkriesse> wazzzup
<zkriesse> ya'll
<phillw> g'day zkriesse
<hungtran> phillw: you could let me update on mailing list
<zkriesse> hey phillw
<zkriesse> phillw: who was that guy (your buddy?) that was setting up a forum?
<phillw> hungtran: have you had my update through?
<hungtran> ah, i got it
<phillw> zkriesse: offtopic, please
<phillw> reply to all !!!!!
<phillw> hungtran: please do not spam the mailing list, not that I need to tell you that. The lubuntu team is real small & we all put in what spare time we have into project (and then some more).
<hungtran> phillw: I'm sorry so sorry :(
<phillw> hungtran: you never need to apologise, I was not saying that you had, only requesting that you do not :D
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I can help too :-)
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<bioterror> !lubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bioterror> niiice
<audio> Is it possible to instruct the Lubuntu 10.10 installer to install GRUB to the Lubuntu partition rather than the MBR?
<audio> I'm looking to boot multiple OS's from the same disk via PLOP boot manager.
<bioterror> ofcourse you can remove the grub and use what ever you want?
<audio> bioterror: Hi, again.  I do not want to remove GRUB just not install it to the MBR which has happened on the test rig I am using.
<audio> I want to recreate the test rig with GRUB in the Lubuntu partition
<audio> I am wondering how to tell the 10.10 installer how to do this?
<audio> By way of a little explanation - PLOP finds and presents the boot loader of each OS and allows a simple choice of which to start.  It also provides booting from CD/USB for those (older) PCs which don't have the capability.
<bioterror> huh
<bioterror> I was busy D:
<audio> It happens to us all...
<audio> I suppose the question boils down to: when using the 10.10 CD installer is there an option to tell it where to install GRUB?
<bioterror> seems that the mbr is the correct way for the grub
<audio> yes, MBR is frequently used but it is also often installed to an OS partition.
<audio> Some additional info ref: PLOP site http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#installhd  Section 6
<zebastianortis> how do i regulate the screen brightness in lubuntu
<zebastianortis> everytime i disconnect my laptop when i connect it again to the power plug it dims down
<zebastianortis> its very annoying
<zebastianortis> i need top brightness
<bioterror> zebastianortis, hop
<zebastianortis> hop?
<bioterror> zebastianortis, from the preferences
<zebastianortis> exact path?
<bioterror> press the battery icon, click prefences and take off those dim display and things
<bioterror> "lick the battery icon" ;)
<bioterror> lick :D
<bioterror> click
<zebastianortis> ok i unchecked that
<zebastianortis> still dim
<bioterror> put it up
<zebastianortis> if youre taking about the preferences>screensaver>advanced tab
<bioterror> nope
<zebastianortis> ok.......
<bioterror> you have that battery icon in your task bar
<bioterror> systray
<zebastianortis> no i dont
<bioterror> take off the cord
<bioterror> and it will appear
<zebastianortis> ok
<zebastianortis> now what do i do on it
<bioterror> Check the preferences
<zebastianortis> what else
<zebastianortis> it says brightness is set to a hundred percent
<zebastianortis> there
<zebastianortis> thank you http://www.lewrockwell.com/orig11/roberts-m1.1.1.html
<andriii> Hey :)
<bioterror> hi
<akis> is it available a live-cd?
<head_victim> akis: Yes, it is a livecd and installation CD
<akis> ok thaks. you mean i have just to burn it as .iso image?
<head_victim> Yes, if you've downloaded the ISO file then you can just burn it to disk and it should boot up into a menu where you can just try Lubuntu
<akis> ok. thanks again. bye
<beginner0815> helo
<beginner0815> does lubuntu have a text mode installer?
<JoeMaverickSett> beginner0815: i think this might help you out; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Minimal%20Install
<JoeMaverickSett> beginner0815: oh, sorry, i didn't look at it clearly, it's this; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<beginner0815> JoeMaverickSett: thanks. i think i need a new ram stick first. :(
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<OlMightyGreek> is there a 64bit version of lubuntu?
<JoeMaverickSett> OlMightyGreek: i think this might help you, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<JoeMaverickSett> in that section it states how to get the 64bit version of lubuntu.
<OlMightyGreek> ok, thanks. i also could build a lubuntu 64bit by using UCK, right?
<JoeMaverickSett> OlMightyGreek: tbh, i don't know. it might work, though. :)
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<bioterror> hi
<Kurdistan> bioterror I have problem updating my system
<Kurdistan> I think the problem is sun java (jre).
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I suggest you to remove openjdk
<bioterror> and install sun-java-jre
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516317/
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> it doesnt find the packageS+
<Kurdistan> okey how can I fix it?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bioterror> how it works ;)
<bioterror> hope it works even
<Kurdistan> okey I will test
<Kurdistan> do I need to upgrade to 10.10 for it to work
<Kurdistan> stranges
<MonthOLDpickle> Jurd
<MonthOLDpickle> Kurdistan:
<MonthOLDpickle> Do a full install I recommend
<MonthOLDpickle> so backup your data
<Kurdistan> I fixed it
<Kurdistan> no need to dist-upgrade
<Kurdistan> MonthOldpickle :) thx but no thx
<hyperair> hmm what browsers do people here use?
<hyperair> i've been looking for a suitable firefox replacement, now that it has turned into a supreme RAM hog that can eat up 30% of 2G
<bioterror> chromium
<bioterror> it's default in lubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> I use chromium on both windows and linux
<hyperair> hmmm
<hyperair> but chromium is just as bad in terms of memory consumption.
<hyperair> if not worse.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> try midori?
 * hyperair is trying that at the moment
<hyperair> so far it's hit 7%.
<hyperair> which is pretty bad, but not terrible.
<hyperair> yet
<bioterror> haha
<MonthOLDpickle> how many tabs?
<MonthOLDpickle> extensions
<MonthOLDpickle> etc
<MonthOLDpickle> Mine barely uses any
<MonthOLDpickle> and I usually have 6 tabs
<hyperair> MonthOLDpickle: 3 tabs.
<hyperair> MonthOLDpickle: i had more open just now, but the memory usage didn't drop after closing them
<hyperair> extensions.. i have almost all the default ones enabled. maybe i should unload some
<bioterror> hyperair, sudo apt-get install links2
<hyperair> like mouse gestures, since i don't even know how to activate it
<bioterror> hyperair, and then alt+f2 and you type "links -g"
<hyperair> something graphical please.
<MonthOLDpickle> I only have three extensions
<MonthOLDpickle> whats links2 do ?
<bioterror> every browser requires memory, ofcourse
<bioterror> and nowdays internet pages are huge
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> i should really switch back to 32-bit.
<MonthOLDpickle> I liek chromium cause its actually efficent vs firefox
<MonthOLDpickle> >.>
<hyperair> my 32-bit p4 desktop doesn't seem to have problems with firefox.
<MonthOLDpickle> efficient **
<MonthOLDpickle> My duo 2 core intel at 3.2ghz with gb of ram and gtx260 has mem issues with FF
<MonthOLDpickle> dunno about my mini 9 single core 1.9 atom
<bioterror> I dont have any memory issues :-)
<MonthOLDpickle> I just stay away from FF
<MonthOLDpickle> it acts like IE
<bioterror> I have lots of ram to waste :-)
<hyperair> MonthOLDpickle: my p4 with 1G ram has no issues with FF whatsoever. pretty interesting eh.
<MonthOLDpickle> no
<MonthOLDpickle> P4 are decent cpus
<hyperair> on the contrary, my 64-bit with dual core intel and 2G RAM has memory issues with firefox.
<MonthOLDpickle> My moms P2 just finally died
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<hyperair> MonthOLDpickle: i'm not talking about the CPU, i'm talking about the age and RAM capacity.
<MonthOLDpickle> yea hyp thats mine set up 64 but duo 2 core
<hyperair> for some reason, 32-bit firefox doesn't chew up the entire system's memory
<MonthOLDpickle> He computer was a Pii at like 500mhz
<MonthOLDpickle> ide everything
<MonthOLDpickle> and amd like 15mb of ram
<MonthOLDpickle> two sticks
<hyperair> i bet it didn't run firefox.
<MonthOLDpickle> end of its life it could barely run windows
<MonthOLDpickle> XP
<hyperair> i don't believe you can run windows xp on 15M of ram.
<MonthOLDpickle> and man I built a pc for her for 276 total but the cd drive was a pain tog etout
<MonthOLDpickle> I think thast the case I think one stick was BAD
<MonthOLDpickle> prob why it died lol
<bagoj> Hello Everyone, can you pls help me? I have a problem with Lubuntu 10.10 livecd, it cannot boot.
<bagoj> MD5sum seems to be OK, I get the menu but after selecting "Try Lubuntu without modifying my computer" or similar I get only blinking cursor in the upper left corner
<bagoj> What boot options should I use?
<MonthOLDpickle> You using a CD or USB?
<bagoj> CD
<MonthOLDpickle> How did you download lubuntu?
<MonthOLDpickle> and whats the file size?
<bagoj> Directly from Lubutnu.net. The size is...
<bagoj> ...572,014,592 bytes
<MonthOLDpickle> thats the correct size
<MonthOLDpickle> hummm I can't really help you there
<bioterror> cd's should boot without a problem
<MonthOLDpickle> I could suggest making a Bootable USB one and trying that
<bioterror> if you have burned it properly
<bagoj> :-( I'm quite new for this, I thought there are safe boot options that I could use
<MonthOLDpickle> I always do USB boots
<MonthOLDpickle> There is thats the try without installing
<MonthOLDpickle> Do you have a spare USB you can use?
<MonthOLDpickle> USB flash drive thingy
<MonthOLDpickle> thats 1GB +
<bioterror> if you can boot USB media
<bioterror> some older pc's cannot
<bagoj> OK then, I'm trying with universal usb installer, and got back in a couple of minutes :-)
<MonthOLDpickle> okay
<bagoj> I have a quite new notebook, it's 1,5 years old and have no problem with USB booting
<MonthOLDpickle> which netbook
<MonthOLDpickle> err notebook
<bioterror> bagoj, awesome
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> bagoj, Unetbootin is kick ass for the installation media
<bagoj> It's an ASUS f50s
<MonthOLDpickle> pendrive usb universal is what I use in windows and unetbootin in linux
<bagoj> So far I have Windows but it might change very soon. ;-)
<bagoj> I'll check usb boot and get back, thank you!
<MonthOLDpickle> Also USB booting saves resources lol
<czz> firmware-b43-installer
<czz> Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<czz> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<czz> Aborting.
<czz> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<czz> i get this error everytime i install any updates
<szczur> sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<szczur> before confirming please pastebin the output
<szczur> eg. paste the text here > pastebin.com
<czz> okay
<czz> i also get an error when i try to install my wireless firmware
<czz> the driver
<bioterror> I noticed
<bioterror> I have in my work hp laptops with same chipset
<czz> interesting
<szczur> so bioterror, no he's in your hands :>
<szczur> now*
<bioterror> no no
<szczur> YES YES!
<czz> :(
<bioterror> I just booted once with my pendrive
<bioterror> I dont have much experience on this one yet
<bioterror> been too busy to play around :-)
<szczur> and i have none
<szczur> czz, and what with that output?
<czz> let me pastebin
<bioterror> somwehere around next week I might have time to check more those broadcoms
<czz> szczur, http://pastebin.com/eJtU3yCG
<szczur> ahh, only one package
<szczur> so you can do it safely :)
<czz> alright, thanks
<mmaksimov> Hi, gang! After upgrading Lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 I'm unable to create panel launcher for pcmanfm, though it starts normally if started from the menu. Any suggestions?
<bagoj> Hello Everyone. It's me again, the guy who has problems booting from 10.10 livecd
<bagoj>  I tried to boot from USB, and it's the same: after the menu I get blinking cursor at the upper left corner and that's all
<bagoj> I deleted the "quiet splash" part from the boot options
<bagoj> then I could see where it stops
<bagoj> but I could not get further
<bagoj> it's at the beginning of kernel init, I guess (I'm far from being an expert)
<bagoj> it tells about EISA initialization, then cpu governor, then after "registered taskstats version 1" line it halts
<bagoj> I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10, and it's the same
<bagoj> so it must be the kernel (?)
<MonthOLDpickle> I think there is a safe vga mode
<MonthOLDpickle> don't ask me
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<bagoj> lol :)
<bagoj> No problem, I will google for it
<enderwig> did you verify the md5 of the image you downloaded?
<MonthOLDpickle> he mentioned before yes
<enderwig> ok
<bagoj> @enderwig: yes, I started with that
<meetingology> bagoj: Error: "enderwig:" is not a valid command.
<bagoj> yes, thanks, the ISO should be OK
<bagoj> md5 and size match
<bagoj> I guess Linux don't like my hardware. I tried 10.04 and 9.10 before, and it could not handle my ethernet card. Now I tried 10.10 and it is getting worse
<mmaksimov> what hardware are you running on?
<bagoj> It's an Asus F50S, the network card is an Atheros AR9285
<bagoj> theoretically it is supported but I had no luck with it
<Kurdistan> hey
<Kurdistan> guys, I think it will be great if lubuntu lucis iso gets updated.
<Kurdistan> like ubuntu lucid iso is ubuntu 10.04.1
<Kurdistan> less update, better for the user and beginner.
<Kurdistan> its not :) off-topic guys
<MonthOLDpickle> I wouldn't know the difference
<Kurdistan> its about user experience
<MonthOLDpickle> explain
<Kurdistan> I haved in the off-topic session
<MonthOLDpickle> eh?
<MonthOLDpickle> guessing lubuntu-offtopic
<Kurdistan> yes
<MonthOLDpickle> prob won't see it if I join it
<file_not_found> helllo
<MonthOLDpickle> hi
<file_not_found> lubuntu works in amd 64 bits?
<Kurdistan> file_not_found yes
<Kurdistan> it works great under amd 64 bits
<Kurdistan> :) I have it
<phillw> file_not_found: if you want 'true' 64 bit, then you need a different kernal.
<file_not_found> how?
<Kurdistan> file_not_found you dont need 64 bits
<Kurdistan> is it something speciell you want?
<Kurdistan> but if you really want to try lxde edition with 64 bits take a look on lxde.org
<phillw> It's not on the priority list, but can be done via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall That will give you the 64Bit Kernel and then you can put Lubuntu on top.
<Kurdistan> you can download and try it out
<Kurdistan> it is debian based
<phillw> file_not_found: all the instructions for doing so are on that link.
<file_not_found> yes
<file_not_found> what is the specific link of 64 bits lxde?
<Kurdistan> take look on the link phillw gave you file_not_found
<phillw> file_not_found: just follow the instructions to install the 64Bit Kernel, Lubuntu does not mind if it runs on 32 or 64 bit system.
<file_not_found> first I should install lubuntu?
<phillw> file_not_found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<phillw> follow the instructions, they took a lot of making :)
<file_not_found> i am not speaking english very well but
<file_not_found> what is the file what have to download?
<file_not_found> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-amd64/20100211ubuntu29/images/netboot/
<phillw> file_not_found: what is your native language?
<file_not_found> spanish
<file_not_found> latin american
 * phillw goes finds a spanish speaker 
<phillw> Yes, that is the correct link
<file_not_found> what is the file to download?
<file_not_found> i found
<file_not_found> thanks very much
<file_not_found> gracias
<file_not_found> totales
<file_not_found> #lubuntu
<file_not_found> i will try lubuntu soon
<phillw> you are welcome, I'm sorry that I only do english; I did ask and there were no spanish speakers around.
<Kurdistan> by dear lubuntu users. have nice time.
<jumpingclear> In 10.04 pcmanfm showed the folders in my home partition in the bottom of the left hand panel. This doesn't happen in 10.10. Anyone know how to set this up?
#lubuntu 2010-10-20
<czz> how can i decrypt /etc/shadow
<czz> the encrypted password
<hblount> hi. anyone here use verizon android phone mobile broadband tethering for computer/laptop?
<bioterror> sorry, I have not yet sold my soul to big G ;)
<takemori> has anyone tried pekwm with lubuntu? I have a small issue with it...
<audio> bioterror: Hi, are you around?
<phillw> audio: he's around somewhere, he's just uploading an iso to my server
 * phillw is on 3G and having problems pulling it in
<audio> phillw: thanks for that I am happy to wait as I have some feedback on a conversation from yesterday.
<wit^> Hi, I have a problem with my 3G modem when I plug it into usb port, lsusb shows me that the modem is detected, but beyond that nothing happens, I have Lubuntu 10.10
<wit^> if anyone can help me
<phillw> wit^: how familiar are you with terminal / command line instructions ?
<wit^> Intermediate :)
<phillw> wit^: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=92
<wit^> thx will try
<lubatic> Does the "Quick Search Box" work for anyone else in Synaptic?
<head_victim> lubatic: it's greyed out on my lubuntu 10.10 here
<lubatic> head_victim: Thanks!  Me too.  I'll submit a bug report
<head_victim> lubatic: sounds like a plan.
<head_victim> I never use it so hadn't noticed until I checked for you
<head_victim> Unless anyone in here can shed light on a reason for that not working (i.e. requires large numbers of packages)?
<head_victim> I do know that update-xapi and I hate each other so I'm not really missing the function.
<agostino> hello everyone
<agostino> I would like to report a serious bug on lubuntu 10.04
<agostino> on my CRT monitor it always goes to the maximum available resolution
<agostino> even if I selected a 1024x768 one
<agostino> rebooting resets the resolution of a far too small one
<agostino> I have been able to get a workaround by calling xrandr and forcing the resolution at bootup
<agostino> but its not optimal and is not really nice
<agostino> LXDE should save the resolution options and reload them at bootup
<danielrj> Hello everyone :) I've searched for some time now, but i can't find a way to create an icon/short-cut to start a program. - And i can't find a way to edit the panel menu, so the icon will show under Office
<danielrj> Some help would be very much appreciated :)
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> I can help you
<danielrj> okay nice :)
<bioterror> you have /usr/share/applications/ folder
<bioterror> and you can copy your desired file.desktop to your desktop
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sorry, read wrong
<bioterror> you wanted to add something to your menu :D
<danielrj> hehe, yeah :)
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> my bad
<danielrj> no problem, :).. maybe it helps in some kinda way, :)
<bioterror> Wed14:16 <@Kale--> ei vittuuu
<bioterror> daamn
<bioterror> The config files of LXPanel are stored in ~/.config/lxpanel/<Profile Name>
<danielrj> okay thanks
<danielrj> Hmm, i can't find anything usefull there :/.. only the configs on how to transform the structure of the panel
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I think I have to boot my pendrive once again ;)
<danielrj> heh okay, and oh, i use Lubuntu 10.10, if it's any help
<bioterror> same here
<bioterror> /usr/share/menu/
<danielrj> Orgh, nice i found out, how to make icon short-cuts :)
<bioterror> yeah on the desktop? :D
<danielrj> yeah :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but as I said about that /usr/share/applications/ is a place where you can just copy the file to your desktop
<danielrj> oh yeah yeah :).. but i can make my own desktop icon now
<danielrj> you just make a blankfile an fill this into it:
<danielrj> [Desktop Entry]
<danielrj> Encoding=UTF-8
<danielrj> Name=Maple 14
<danielrj> Type=Application
<danielrj> Comment=Maple 14
<danielrj> Exec=/home/danielrj/Programs/Maple14/bin/xmaple
<danielrj> Icon=/home/danielrj/Programs/Maple14/bin/Maple14.png
<danielrj> GenericName=Maple 14
<bioterror> :-)
<danielrj> in this case, it's a shortcut to Maple14 :D. noice
<danielrj> nows the hard part, how to put it into the menupanel
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> thinking about that one
<JoeMaverickSett> right click on menu? no?
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> it would be tooooo easy
<JoeMaverickSett> lol. i was just assuming from the last 5 or so lines. :P
<danielrj> hehe :)
<danielrj> right click where? i know you can do it in ubuntu, but i can't get it to work in lubuntu :D
<bioterror> on menu on the lxpanel
<danielrj> "Menu" settings?
<bioterror> you can change icon
<bioterror> :D
<danielrj> Oh i found it!!
<danielrj> AWESOME! :D
<danielrj> thanks you 2! :)
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> good for you:-)
<bioterror> I KNOW
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> now I know
<danielrj> Panel Settings -> Panel Applets -> Edit something, but i can only edit with existing icons, so it ain't any good either :/
<danielrj> okay nice, what? :D
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I have to confirm this
<bioterror> that doesnt seem to be true
<danielrj> aauww :/
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9590772&postcount=7
<bioterror> Categories doesnt match with my system
<bioterror> or the menu just says Network as Internet
<bioterror> you can try it out
<danielrj> aaah
<danielrj> you have to make the .desktop in the /usr/share/applications - before you can make the /usr/share/menu text file..  - or at least, that's what i think.. i'll try it out to confirm it :D
<danielrj> or not before, there should be a file in both places i guess
<bioterror> possible
<bioterror> seems like "fun" :D
<danielrj> seems like alot of work for very little xD
<bioterror> yeah
<sulumar> hello
<bioterror> hi
<sulumar> what package do i have to install for network to work in lubuntu again ??
<sulumar> set up a vm and forgot the name
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> I didnt get this one
<bioterror> you're running lubuntu in a virtual machine, right?
<bioterror> and you want install something to do something
<sulumar> Pacman  is lacking a package to get access to network storage
<bioterror> gvfs-backends
<sulumar> thats the one i was searching for thx
<bioterror> nice to help arch users ;)
<sulumar> i m not on arch atm
<bioterror> ahhh pacman
<bioterror> you mean pcmanfm ;)
<bioterror> pacman = package manager in arch linux
<sulumar> i know
<sulumar> my bad
<bioterror> :-)
<sulumar> forgot the fm
<bioterror> that gvfs-backends is going to be added to the system, for mystical human reason it wasnt in 10.10 installation by default
<sulumar> well ill install it and install the lubuntu-controle-center and than make a respin to publish on the Linux tracker
<bioterror> :-)
<sulumar> cause if u dont know what your searching your going to search for a while
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> well, good you found your way to here
<danielrj> what does the gvfs-backends? :)
<danielrj> i sounds like somethings i should have installed allready?
<bioterror> danielrj, pcmanfm uses it for the samba shares. you can search windows shares from network with it
<danielrj> okay, thanks, but it's only important in a virtuel machine?
<bioterror> nope
<sulumar> nope even on a normal one
<bioterror> it's important if you use windows shares in your network
<bioterror> like I do
<sulumar> and i
<bioterror> I share my pictures and stuff for the networked media tank
<sulumar> something else that should be installed by default and isnt in lubuntu ?
<bioterror> doesnt came in my mind atm ;)
<sulumar> ill update it before running the iso maker
<danielrj> Nice! :D
<danielrj> i now have Matlab and Maple in my "Other" folder in my lxpanel menu
<danielrj> i don't know if it's the right solution, but if you drop your Shortcut.desktop files in your /usr/share/applications,- then they will appear in the "Other" folder
<bioterror> :D
<danielrj> and if you want it to appear in "office" you just add the category to the .desktop file :D
<danielrj> Categories=Office;Science;Math;
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> does it make a such category?
<danielrj> Oh, the Science;Math? i don't know :D - i think it's used to describe the program?
<danielrj> but it appears in Office :)
<danielrj> Nice :D.. now, how to make a Dir in the menu.. hmm :).. i'll take that one later xD
<MonthOLDpickle> hai
<jconlon> Just installed 10.10 on a work machine, and I can't connect to servers via an sftp url in pcman.  I noticed that pyneighboorhood was removed and this is supposed to be supprted by gvfs, but I just can't get it to work, any help?
<takemori> hello! anyone know how to change the window manager in lubuntu? lxsession-edit does nothing even after a reboot
<paultag> Heyya lubuntu :)    are there any developers with lubuntu online and around? I need some advice. I come in peace and from another community. I won't berate you with dumb questions. I swear.
<Mohan_chml> hyperair you areound?
<Mohan_chml> around*
<hyperair> Mohan_chml: ?
<Mohan_chml> hyperair: paultag needs something from here I think. but idk what
<paultag> hey Mohan_chml :)
<hyperair> ?
<paultag> hyperair, I'm trying to get fluxbuntu set up all ready to go. How hard was it for you guys, and is there anywhere you can point met o?
<paultag> ( also, hi phillw and bioterror :) )
<MonthOLDpickle> fluxbuntu?
<paultag> MonthOLDpickle, fluxbox as the WM with goodies. It's been dead since 9.04
<MonthOLDpickle> wait whast WM mean
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<paultag> MonthOLDpickle, window manager
<paultag> hyperair, any advice?
<hyperair> paultag: nope, sorry.
<paultag> hyperair, right then. Thanks for your time.
<econdudeawesome> Hi all! Lubuntu 10.10 rocks. Small question: I keep getting the keyring notification/enter password everytime I log on. Filling in the password and pressing enter does not make it go away: it just comes back. Cancelling it does not affect the available of networking, etc. Anyway to have lubuntu default so that the keyring is available for startup?
<MonthOLDpickle> Is this for wifi?
<bioterror> econdudeawesome, hi
<bioterror> I can help ou getting rid of that
<MonthOLDpickle> econdudeawesome: I meant as in is your trying not to entire it each time for WiFi
<econdudeawesome> yes to both.
<bioterror> right click on the wi-fi image
<econdudeawesome> Its just on startup-turning off and turning on wifi does not change it
<MonthOLDpickle> Yea network manager>goto wireless>check for all users
<bioterror> edit connections -> wireless tab -> take your connection -> edit
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> and that available to all users
<MonthOLDpickle> but no keyring needed
<MonthOLDpickle> =D
<bioterror> yeah
<econdudeawesome> so... I get to editing hte wireless connection
<econdudeawesome> what then?
<MonthOLDpickle> fidn the network names in the wifi section
<bioterror> click that Available to all users
<MonthOLDpickle> edit it and look for all users
<bioterror> it's down in the window
<bioterror> near Cacle
<bioterror> Cancel
<MonthOLDpickle> I could take pics if I was using the machine with lubuntu on it
<econdudeawesome> that option does not appear available to me
<MonthOLDpickle> what version of lubuntu?
<bioterror> 10.10
<econdudeawesome> I think it might be GNOME network manager then? THis comp used to have ubuntu and i installed lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> it should be available
<MonthOLDpickle> It should be
<MonthOLDpickle> I would just try clicking on every menu option in network manager til you find it lol
<bioterror> :D
<econdudeawesome> found it
<econdudeawesome> little netbook screen had it hidden :-)
<bioterror> haha
<econdudeawesome> thanks much!
<MonthOLDpickle> I have it on a mini 9, you?
<econdudeawesome> asus 1000HE
<MonthOLDpickle> cool
<bioterror> you guys should get one of these dells
<econdudeawesome> naw
<bioterror> D420 or D430
<bioterror> ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> why?
<bioterror> size is goood
<MonthOLDpickle> My dell laptop I use at work is 5 years old and still livin strong
<econdudeawesome> this thing runs everything I need it too--including dual boot win7 ultimate, lubuntu, all my old old games
<MonthOLDpickle> my mini has a 9" screen -.-
<econdudeawesome> I have a large VAIO at home with a dead HD. Someday... 16 inch screens are nice
<econdudeawesome> my HE has 10.1
<econdudeawesome> very fun
<MonthOLDpickle> btw this is OT, for OT join #lubuntu-offtopic
<econdudeawesome> of course MonthOLDpickle :-)
<jconlon> For the life of me, I can't use sftp urls in pcman anymore?  I know there were some changes to this in 10.10, can someone help me?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> jconlon, sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<bioterror> if that doesnt help, we have to dig further, becouse works on my 10.10 ;)
<bioterror> (I have installed some stuff more ;)
<jconlon> gotcha, thanks, trying it now
<bioterror> lemme know
<bioterror> if not, then you have to install sshfs
<jconlon> thanks so much, i had already installed sshfs and gvfs but not backends.  Thanks again :)
<bioterror> np o/
<friTTe|> anyone using Ubuntuone in Lubuntu?
<friTTe|> wanna have some sync for my lubu comps
<friTTe|> or maybe go Dropbox, dont know
<mark76> I use dropbox
<mark76> But not much
<friTTe|> hmm ok
<friTTe|> wanna have a light one so i can sync between 2 or 3 computers
<mark76> Okay
<friTTe|> ubuntuone doesnt seem to add any gnome stuff if im right?
<friTTe|> cause got rid of nautilus yesterday
<mark76> Dunno
<mark76> Have you checked the dependency list?
<friTTe|> theres also a Peppermint dropbox
<friTTe|> and that one is built upon lxde
<friTTe|> trying the sucker
<mark76> Kay
<friTTe|> worked as a charm, no dependencies and aöready up and stncing
<friTTe|> *syncing
<mark76> Yay :D
<mark76> I only have the one computer
<mark76> It suffices
<friTTe|> ok
<friTTe|> well hmm we need one for Lubuntu like this one
<friTTe|> mark76,  any good musicplayers you like?
<friTTe|> only one i got now is Audacious
<bioterror> MOC ;)
<friTTe|> =)
<bioterror> how about deadbeef?
<friTTe|> well really never tried it out
<friTTe|> i cleaned out all after install
<friTTe|> bioterror,  btw, maybe you could make a Dropbox for Lubuntu? peppermint has their without the dependencies
<friTTe|> using it now
<phillw> Shh, http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=103#p214 has the details for deadbeef, I'm quietly championing it to become official
<friTTe|> oh well
<friTTe|> then i better start using it so i can preach =)
<twinkie_addict> i'm not complaining.  i really like lubuntu 10.10 but was wandering will lubuntu go farther away from all the gnome stuff to lighten it up in the future ?
<friTTe|> deadbeef is really light
<friTTe|> personally i hope Lubuntu will keep it light and maybe getting even lighter...without loosing its userfriendlyness
<mark76> I quite like Decibel, friTTe|
<friTTe|> ok
<friTTe|> will look at that one, trying out Deadbeef now
<phillw> friTTe|: the team really have been impressed with deadbeef.
<friTTe|> sounds good
<phillw> twinkie_addict: there is very little gnome legacy stuff in lubuntu.
<friTTe|> even fast when adding a folder
<phillw> that there is can run without the library.
<phillw> friTTe|: it's a lean, mean music player :)
<friTTe|> yeah
<friTTe|> added a bunch of 80s power
<friTTe|> Laserdance
<friTTe|> \o/
<twinkie_addict> looking at deadbeef website at sourceforge looks good
<friTTe|> yeah
<friTTe|> works good aswell
<friTTe|> phillw,  deadbeef's plalist autsaves right? tried closing and opening the program and they were still there
<friTTe|> same way after a reboot?
<friTTe|> in that case it really is a "quote i dont remember"
<Guest86846> bonjour je suis gollem un utilisateur de ubuntu et je viens d'installer Lubuntu sur un 486 266mhz
<kosaidpo> Guest86846: salut
<kosaidpo> c'est salle  qui parle en anglais : D
<Guest86846> sorry I did not know. I m quite new in lubuntu but i find it very cool
<kosaidpo> thats good
<kosaidpo> j'ai pense que tu parle que francais
<kosaidpo> : D
<kosaidpo> the guys here are way cool
<kosaidpo> the the french room i guess : )
<Guest86846> I am from Belgium so we speek lest or more 3 languages
<kosaidpo> nice
<kosaidpo> very nice you guys have so many morrocans there ??
<Guest86846> In Brussels we re talking about 20%
<Guest86846> and growing
<kosaidpo> WOW
<MonthOLDpickle> wiffy speaks 5 =D
<Guest86846> You better not go wandering at knight in Brussels if your alone
<Guest86846> Ok I am looking for a script language like autoit in windows. Any ideas?
<mark76> The Wandering Knight of Brussels. Is that a Medieval ballad?
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<MonthOLDpickle> hi
<MonthOLDpickle> there is activity in ot channel
<Kurdistan> hey
<mark76> Hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> mark76, hey my friend.
<mark76> We're all next door
#lubuntu 2010-10-21
<phillw> ;JoeMaverickSett:
<phillw> welcome :)
<phillw> ;JoeMaverickSett
<phillw> ahhh, still no dragon eyes :(
<phillw> and here's me supposed to be doing a slave transfer.
<phillw> hay, who invited meetingology in?
<andri> Hellllo :)
<lubatic> Uh.. so there's no xorg.conf in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> only if you make one
<bioterror> it will override the settings
<andri> arffh
<andri> I have no sound! :o
<bioterror> where did it go?
<andri> It doesn't work! :(
<andri> Just formatted my OS drive
<bioterror> you havent muted it?-)
<andri> And now I installed lubuntu
<andri> I just don't think they are installed or something..
<bioterror> you should say in terminal dmesg |more
<bioterror> or lspci |more
<andri> Cause there's not even an Volume Control when the panel settings say it should.
<bioterror> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio C
<bioterror> ontroller (rev 01)
<andri> wtf.. AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<andri> Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
<andri> Well I'm trying to play a youtube video and it gives me no sound..
<bioterror> does something else works?
<andri> I haven't heard any sound whatsoever
<andri> Btw, is there a way to mount a disk that's dynamic volume of two disks?
<bioterror> RAID=
<bioterror> ?
<andri> Don't think so
<andri> It was just done with windows partition manager
<andri> Disk manager or something
<andri> But now that windows doesn't exist :S
<bioterror> you should see it with gparted
<andri> Don't think I have that installed
<andri> Where can I get gparted?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gparted
<andri> Ok thanks! :D
<andri> Wuth
<andri> It doesn't work, it instantly closes down after I start it up.
<bioterror> gksudo gparted
<andri> glibmm-ERROR **:
<andri> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<andri> what: basic_string::_S_create
<bioterror> works fine in here
<andri> Doesn't work for me
<andri> weird
<bioterror> what could be wrong with your system
<andri> Gonna reboot brb
<andri> Nope
<andri> gparted still don't work
<andri> how can I reinstall it?
<bioterror> that was fast boot
<andri> it was faster I was fooling around a bit before I opened irc
<andri> :P
<andri> and I also have to boot manually into the 3rd hdd i'm too lazy to edit the bios lol
<andri> Cause last lubuntu install installed the bootloader into sda
<andri> while my OS is on sdc
<andri> But I still don't have sound or working gparted
<andri> :o
<andri> Anyways, I gotta go sleep. I'll work it out later!  Thanks for your help! :))
<bioterror> mystical man he is :-)
<daira> Hello, how to permanently change keyboard layout in lubuntu?
<head_victim> daira: http://foo-gr.blogspot.com/2010/04/keyboard-layout-configuration-for.html looks promising
<head_victim> You might just need to work out what the keyboard layout acronym is for the language you are wanting to use.
<daira> head_victim, thx
<head_victim> daira: no worries, also just saw https://edge.launchpad.net/lxkeymap
<head_victim> But I can't seem to find anywhere to get the files for that gui version I just posted.
<head_victim> Oh hang on the deb is available at http://zevenos.com/files/lxkeymap_0.2_all.deb according to https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02406.html
<JoeMaverickSett> it's in the synaptics package manager. :)
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: I couldn't find it
<head_victim> What's it called?
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: lxkeymap
<head_victim> Hmm
<head_victim> Oh I haven't added the PPA yet, it might be there but it's not on my Lubuntu here :/
<daira> head_victim, i have no xorg.conf.d folder in X11
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: i've never added any ppa for my lubuntu. O_o?
<JoeMaverickSett> daira: try finding "lxkeymap" first in synaptics package manager.
<daira> thx
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: I don't seem to have it, I'm running 10.10 if that matters?
<head_victim> I was just using apt-get from command line but I double checked in synaptic
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: i have no idea now. i'm also running 10.10
<daira> i cant find it also
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett:  I think you have the PPA installed
<JoeMaverickSett> weird. :/
<daira> can i modify /etc/default/locale?
<daira> can i modify /etc/default/locale     ?
<head_victim> daira: what version are you running? 10.10?
<daira> zes
<daira> yes : )
<head_victim> daira: head to https://edge.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<head_victim> Follow the instructions to add that PPA and then you can just install the lxkeymap program which looks the best way of achieving your desired results.
<JoeMaverickSett> okie, although i now have the lxkeymap, my language is not listed. :(
<JoeMaverickSett> how sad! :'(
<head_victim> I use English (en_AU locale) so pretty easy to find stuff that works fortunately.
<daira> it says that my locale is not installed on my system
<head_victim> daira: what is your locale?
<daira> it is croatian, hr
<daira> although i can type on my locale now, i will try to reboot
<JoeMaverickSett> does the lucid-bleed ppa work for you guys?
<JoeMaverickSett> mine always fails to download.
<daira> Hello, as i said it is back to us
<daira> after reboot
<head_victim> Odd.
<head_victim> Hang on I'll have another google.
<daira> can i make a script that will run on startup that will do sudo setxkbmap hr
<head_victim> Surely can (if that's the command that makes it work for you)
<head_victim> If you want to do anything like that just add the command to the file /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart on the bottom line with an "@" in front of it.
<daira> it works here but not in terminal
<daira> when i set it with that command
<daira> šđčćž
<daira> in terminal i see ??????
<head_victim> Ah
<daira> i have added that to autostart, i will reboot to check if it works
<head_victim> Ok
<daira> hey guys, FYI it works : )
<daira> šđčćž
<head_victim> Glad it works
<head_victim> I have no idea what you're typing :D
<bioterror> daira, looks good
<bioterror> Обучим секретарей и менеджеров работать с сайтом!
<bioterror> :D
<audio> bioterror: Do I remember correctly from a previous chat that you use Gigolo to access Windows/Samba shares using 10.10? If so does it work OK for you?
<audio> I used it fine on 10.04, 10.10 - problems
<bioterror> gigolo? :o
<bioterror> I use PCmanFM with gvfs-backends
<audio> Is that not gigolo - I thought it was the same.
<bioterror> gigolo uses gvfs-backends
<audio> How do you browse the LAN?
<bioterror> browse lan, what do you mean by that
<audio> How do you display a list of available shares?
<bioterror> PCManFM shows it to me
<bioterror> it shows my group called SAPPORO
<bioterror> and machines behind SAPPORO
<head_victim> PCmanFM works for me as well as long as you install the gvfs-backen
<audio> OK that is what Gigolo did for me on 10.04
 * phillw waves to bioterror
<bioterror> hi phillw
<bioterror> gigolo might be something for the xfce users, but we with lxde, we have PCmanFM ;)
<phillw> dratted 3G device ran out of bandwidth, and did not automatically switch to the new package I'd put on it :(
<audio> is gvfs-backend a standard repo package?
<bioterror> it should be, but it's missing from the 10.10 installation package
<bioterror> for a mystical, but inhuman reason
<phillw> bioterror: I think it was an 'oops' moment :P
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> yeah, I bet someone left a little "d'
<bioterror> yeah, I bet someone left a little "d'oh" out of his mouth
<audio> So I have to install gvfs-backend separately is that correct?
<bioterror> just say "sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends"
<phillw> audio: for the time being, yes.
<audio> OK
<bioterror> nothing more, nothing less
<bioterror> it should be added to lubuntu-desktop or something
<phillw> dyfet: SIT STILL !!!! :p
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> easy boy, easy!
<bioterror> ;D
<dyfet> Having connectivity fun today :)
<phillw> dyfet: we all have days like that :)
 * JoeMaverickSett does everyhour of almost everyday. ;)
<phillw> hiyas lab animal, I hope your days goes well :)
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: yes, it is.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: btw, the dd thing still did not solve the I/o Errors. :/
<phillw> kewl, I see that mohi is trying to sell you for 1000USD :D
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: so, i did a fresh install left 20GB for testing, and now i'm on Ubuntu Maverick. :)
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: I suspect the hard drive is poorly.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: i guess so. :-/ i did wipe everything. but no luck.
<phillw> I have a spare 500GB 2.5" SATA laptop drive, but I'm in the UK.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: i'll get it when i get there. :P
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, btw, we are getting offtopic. ;D
<phillw> in fact, I'm pretty sure I have 2.
 * phillw oops, wrong tab !!
<JoeMaverickSett> btw, my lubuntu is showing up that, http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucid-bleed/ppa/ubuntu/  has failed to download. :/
<audio> OK I have installed gvfs-backends and started PCmanFM how do I show the remote shares?
<head_victim> audio: click "go" and then there should be "network drives"
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: if we got ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa, lxkeymap would have been in the synaptics. :) [just to let you know.]
<audio> head_victim: Got it - thanks.
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: yeah that's where I sent her in the end ;)
<head_victim> audio: no worries mate
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: oh, okie.cool! ;D
<head_victim> Hm I assumed a her, could have easily been a he. Sorry for that.
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: no problem. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> what are the other ppa for lubuntu apart from ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa?
<audio> OK I have all the network shares listed in PCManFM - which is good.
<audio> If I create a leafpad document how do I save it to a share?  How do I find the share in leafpad?
<head_victim> I'd just navigate through pcmanfm and either right click on what you want to open or just create a new empty document where you wanted it.
<audio> Yes I can do that.  However, I would also like to know how to do it from within an app like leafpad.
<head_victim> Ah k, I haven't used leafpad much, I generally stick to nano sorry.
<audio> Just have to find out wher the mount point for the share is.
<audio> Got it.  It is in a hidden directory ~/.gvfs
<head_victim> Ah yeah I remember that now you mention it. Sorry I'm a little tired at the moment.
<audio> Does anyone know why the shares are in a hidden directory?  It makes it awkward for novice users to find the shares from say a word-processor or graphics editor.
<audio> It would be simpler if they were in plain view in either the home dir or on tyhe desktop.
<dyfet> .gvfs I recall kind of maps shares arbitarily as needed.  I imagine the theory is that you  don't want it "directly" visible, only instances that are mounted...
<dyfet> (and other fuse things, of course...)
<head_victim> audio: you can mount them wherever you like from memory that's just the "default" location.
<audio> head_victim: any clue how to do that?
<head_victim> I use fstab
<head_victim> Then it automounts on boot to a location of my choosing
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<head_victim> It's the first real CLI stuff I ever did.
<head_victim> Once you get the options right it's really simple.
<head_victim> But I have to head off now as I'm falling asleep at my desk.
<audio> head_victim: Thanks for the link - I am comfortable with fstab but was looking for a dynamic solution rather than fixed.
<audio> sllep well - thanks
<audio> *sleep
<head_victim> Ah, don't use fstab just use the "mount" command.
<head_victim> You can mount and unmount at will.
<audio> dynamic and gui based for novice users.
<dyfet> There is also autofs/automounter...
<head_victim> Oh
<audio> something like the old pyneighbourhood.
<audio> or Gigolo
<audio> dyfet: Don't know autofs.automounter
<dyfet> autofs basically is an automount system.  It works particularly well with accessing nfs shares
<audio> and Samba too?
<dyfet> Not as easily, since it runs as a system daemon.  Hence, you kind of are stuck with which credentials you use.  gvfs is kinda like autofs, but operates at the user level...
<head_victim> Good luck audio & dyfet see you later
<audio> thanks - bye
<audio> dyfet: not sure about that as I have exclusively Samba shares.
<dyfet> If you are the only user on the machine, autofs might work fine for you.  If you need to login as different users who have different authentication info for the samba shares, it porbably wont
<Mohan_chml> phillw: any new bid for my Lab animal??? I think 0.50 $ is the last one I got
<audio> dyfet multiple users here and ultimately a Samba based PDC for authentication printing etc.
<dyfet> You might try using gigilo then.  There was also a cute utility out there that scans and maps all the samba shares into a directory tree, but you would need to come up with a way to start and stop the daemon as users login and out....
<audio> dyfet: Can you recall the name or authors site address for the utility?
<dyfet> I am trying to...It was about 6 months ago that I played with it briefly...
<audio> Think hard and recall well.  Here's hoping...
<dyfet> Ah...I think it was fusesmb...
<dyfet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<audio> Interestingly that page recommends smbnetfs as fusesmb has several outstanding bug reports.
<dyfet> What was nice was that each user could have separate authentication credentials and it would automatically map and mount all the shares that user can access which it found into a directory tree on the user's home...but I did not play with it other than trying it out once...
<dyfet> So I am not sure of the bug issues :)
<audio> Well... it gives me another option.
<dyfet> Certainly worth looking at
<phillw> audio: you may want to have a quick look at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=96 It may, or may not, be of help to you.
<audio> Also now I have installed gvfs-backends, Gigolo is now working correctly.
<audio> phillw: thanks foe the link.  I was hoping to find a GUI mechanism rather than fixed means via fstab.  That way users might be able to do it for themselves. gvfs-backends almost does what I want but seems to need the share to be opened via PCManFM before it is accessible (mounted?)
<audio> Gigolo is now working (after installing gvfs-backends) and will automount the shares.
<audio> 2 problems it uses the hidden directory ~/.gvfs which is not user friendly, and how to start Gigolo at boot-up?
<phillw> audio: it sounds to me that you need some added functionality in pcmanfm, the author is always willing to listen to what people want it to do.
<phillw> he does not bite :)
<bioterror> pcman is awesome ;)
<audio> How to start an X-app from boot-up in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> sad157@bukkake ~/.config/autostart $ ls
<bioterror> bluetooth-applet.desktop  gnome-at-session.desktop  mintwelcome.desktop  print-applet.desktop
<audio> bioterror: 2 questions is the email address sad... for pcman?  Is there a system wide equivalent of ~/.config/autostart i.e. 1 entry per machine which is executed for each user when they boot-up/login?
<bioterror> that's done when login
<bioterror> maybe someone could help out more, I havent had a need to load anything on login
<audio> OK
<audio> was the email address for pcman?
<bioterror> From: PCMan <pcman.tw@gmail.com>
<head_victim> audio: you mean /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<head_victim> (I'm really asleep, honest)
<audio> head_victim: does that allow X apps to be started at boot-up/login? (Yawn)
<head_victim> That's where I start my conky, amsn, xchat and skype from
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518818
<audio> head_victim: That looks good.  Thanks and sleep again.
<head_victim> audio: yeah I'm really going this time :)
<Kosava> Hello, does is possible to change folder icons in Pcmanfm ?
<bioterror> what?
<Kosava> I want to add specific icon for specific folder, here is some folder icon pack http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza-Cupertino-LucaMod?content=133876
<thevishy> if i need to run lubuntu from harddisk ISO is that possible ?
<phillw> thevishy: yes, but you need to need manually edit a grub entry.
<thevishy> yeah I can do that fine
<thevishy> but need to know what to give . Like i tried a few things but it didnt come up
<thevishy> is the iso a LIVE CD ?
<phillw> thevishy: yes it is, as well as the install system. you can also consider running from usb with persistance turned on, thus keeping your changes etc.
<thevishy> thanks ok
<phillw> thevishy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 covers about using grub to boot an iso.
<phillw> drs305 (Dave) is a really nice guy, and far more an expert on matters grub.
<audio> When using gvfs is it possible change the default location for mounts of remote shares from ~/.gvfs to a different directory?
<andrii> My internet doesn't work on lubuntu. (Wired) It worked fine yesterday, I've double checked and the cable is definitely connected..
<andrii> Any ideas what might be causing this?
<phillw> andrii: I've not seen that problem, so cannot really help. You may want to have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged%20Wired%20Network but I do not think that is the issue :(
<audio> andril: Has your PC been given an IP address?
<Work|MOP> are you behind a router?
<andrii> I am behind a router yes, but my computer with lubuntu wont even open the router (router ip)
<andrii> I tried another cable, no go.
<Work|MOP> try direct to modem
<andrii> I checked system profiler, it detects the ethernet card in the computer
<andrii> Direct modem??
<Work|MOP> you know how it goes cable modem > router> you
<andrii> I don't think that's possible
<Work|MOP> go cable modem > you
<andrii> Either way it would be too much trouble.. Doesn't make sense since my wireless network works?
<Work|MOP> yea it is..grab the source that goes in router from behind =p
<Work|MOP> router lan ports could be dead
<Work|MOP> this is troubleshooting
<Work|MOP> you do stuff like this to troubleshoot
<Work|MOP> to narrow down your options
<andrii> Our TV works and we get that through LAN port
<Work|MOP> where ar eyou at in the world?
<andrii> And Ill try to see if my ps3 gets internet access one sec.
<Work|MOP> Thats interesting
<andrii> ICeland
<Work|MOP> Mine goes cable line  >splitter
<Work|MOP> splitter one to modem
<Work|MOP> splitter 2 to tv
<andrii> I go some cable shit mix in the basement storage made by some dudes
<andrii> Something cables shit blah > router
<andrii> And router gives us all the internet we need.
<andrii> Oh and get this, my ps3 can access the internet with the same cable I connected to my PC.
<andrii> It's like the lubuntu system is broken or something..
<Work|MOP> do you have a livecd?
<audio> Do you have the network connection icon on the PC panel (taskbar) 2 small arrows?
<andrii> I have one but I'm not running my lubuntu from there
<andrii> yeah
<andrii> they say no connectino
<audio> No IP address?
<audio> fort eth0
<audio> *for eth0
<andrii> Says "No network connection"
<Work|MOP> in the eth0 spot?
<andrii> eth0 says last used NEVER
<andrii> When I used it last night..
<andrii> the eth0 spot is there allright
<andrii> And I can edit it
<audio> Has the PC been rebooted since the connection was lost?
<andrii> Yeah
<andrii> I deleted the eth0 and I'm rebooting now.
<andrii> WHich didn't yield any results.
<audio> Is it possible to use a different port to connect the cable to the router?
<Work|MOP> maybe ip conflicts
<andrii> I've already tried two different cables connected in two different ports.
<audio> Is the router your DHCP server?
<Work|MOP> two different ports =/= different ip
<andrii> I don't know, is there a way to find out?
<andrii> How do I assign different ip?
<audio> How do you normally configure the router? it is often via a web browser.
<andrii> Yeah
<audio> can you do that from the machine you are using now?
<andrii> Yes
<andrii> What should I do?
<audio> Check to find the DHCP server in the router and check if the lease has expired for the problem PC.
<andrii> when I open up the ethport1 which is my laptop connected with a cable, it says IP address assignment: dhcp
<andrii> How would I find the dhcp server?
<audio> It is often a web page in the router.  Do you have a menu or something like that?
<andrii> Yeah
<andrii> But I've been through some menus I can't find anything like a dhcp server.. what does it look like?
<audio> Its different with every router but will probably show IP addresses.
<andrii> The only thing I find related to this dhcp is on each device on my network
<audio> Is the problem PC shown?
<andrii> Nope
<andrii> I also kinda did delete eth0 from the problem pc but that was just recently to see if it would automatically acquire new one..
<audio> The idea of checking the router/DHCP is to eliminate the possibility of an expiered lease for the problem PC IP address. Can you see any way to do this?
<Work|MOP> have you power cycled the router >.>
<andrii> The only device on port2 is hulk which is the name of the pc when I was using windows.. but that one says DHCP Lease Time:	0 days, 23:47:57
<andrii> Power cycled my router?
<Work|MOP> turned it off and unplug it
<Work|MOP> for a few minutes
<Work|MOP> haha
<andrii> Would the problem PC automatically acquire a new eth0 ?
<andrii> Cause I deleted it hoping a reboot would generate a new one
<andrii> Which it didn't.. :p
<Work|MOP> just type eth0 back into the network manager
<andrii> network manager?
<Work|MOP> just guessing cause in debian for my laptop I just have to type wlan0 for my wireless to work on a fresh install
<audio> If the problem PC is set to use DHCP it should get an IP address from the router DHCP server.
<andrii> Let me power cycle then 1 moment
<andrii> well that didnt work
<andrii> well I found out my DHCP server
<Work|MOP> yea sorry I have to do this every other month with my router
<Work|MOP> So tell more about dhcp
<andrii> what u mean?
<andrii> the dhcp address is 192.168.1.254
<andrii> But I have to go, I'll be back in 15 minutes. Hope u will still be here!+
<Work|MOP> my touer begins to stop giving out ips etc so I have to power recycle every so often
<Work|MOP> okay
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> tell me what's that lubuntu powermanager
<bioterror> that battery software
<bioterror> gotta know it asap
<Work|MOP> can't tell you for sure...
<bioterror> gnome-power-manager?
<Work|MOP> sounds right to me!
<Work|MOP> I dont' have my mini on me
<Work|MOP> I have lubuntu in vm but it doesn' tshow a battery
<bioterror> hmm
<andrii> So
<andrii> I'm back.
<andrii> I need to start by making a new eth connection. Does it go into wired connection?
<Work|MOP> man I could tell you but I am prob just as new as this as you are
<Work|MOP> I just know in network manager your wifi usually says wlan0
<andrii> Dang
<Work|MOP> and wired says eth0
<andrii> How do I open network manager?
<bioterror> nm-applet
<audio> andril: do you want to make some other checks first?
<andrii> Okay, which checks?
<audio> Just to see that your NIC is recognized etc
<andrii> Ok tell me what to do
<audio> System tools ->System profiler and benchmarks
<audio> Kernel Modules
<audio> Scroll down the list looking for an entry with eth0
<audio> or Ethernet Driver
<andrii> I only see under Benchmarks: CPU Blowfish, CPU CryptoHash, CPU Fibonacci, CPU N-Queens, FPU FFT and FPU Raytracing
<audio> At the head of the list Computer-> Kernel Modules
<andrii> ah ok
<andrii> I found my Gigabyte ethernet driver
<andrii> called r8169
<audio> good. your machine found it
<audio> In the network section
<andrii> YEah
<audio> Interfaces
<audio> is eth0 there?
<andrii> Yes
<audio> with an IP address?
<bioterror> hey
<andrii> No+
<bioterror> tell me what's that lubuntu volume applet?
<bioterror> cant find it from meta package
<audio> andril: next section IP connections
<andrii> THere's a bunch of stuff there..  6 entries
<andrii> Its all just 127.0.0.1 stuff
<andrii> Some with ports like 127.0.0.1:123
<audio> any IP address  192.xxx.xxx.xxx?
<andrii> nope
<audio> OK
<andrii> So this means that my PC needs to be given a IP address by the router?
<slow-motion> hi
<audio> Your machine has found the, installed the driver but not been allocated an IP address by the DHCP server.
<andrii> Is there a way to fix this?
<audio> *found the NIC
<audio> depends if the problem is the PC or the router.
<audio> On the panel left click the network icon 2 arrows
<audio> is there an entry for eth0?
<audio> andril: panel=task bar
<andrii> Sorry, if you said anything I haven't seen it
<andrii> My browser crashed after I sent the last message
<audio> OK where are you upto?
<andrii> Where am I up to?
<andrii> Oh
<andrii> Well, I told you that the internet was working yesterday
<audio> What is the last message you saw before the browser crash?
<andrii> The one I sent
<audio> send again.
<andrii> ----I don't remember it was something about all other devices worked yesterday
<andrii> Lol no wait
<andrii> All other devices WORK
<andrii> And the problem pc worked yesterday
<audio> NO No wait...
<audio> what is the last part of our conversation you saw?
<andrii> BLargh I don't remember you said that the pc got nic and installed drivers but dont got ip from dchp or sumtn and that it couild maybe be fixed depending on if its a router problem or pc problem
<audio> andril: Ok  lets continue...
<andrii> Then I told you that all other devices that connect to the internet work (all wlan, ps3, laptop via cable, tv etc)
<andrii> Ok
<audio> On the panel left click the network icon 2 arrows
<andrii> Aye
<audio> is there an entry for eth0?
<audio> Auto eth0 that should be
<andrii> ONly grayed out "Wired Network" under it is grayed out disconnected. Then there's vpn connection that let me open some connection manager or someting
<audio> OK another question.  Your machine was working yesterday, did you run any Lubuntu updates or cahnge any hardware?
<audio> *change
<andrii> not that I remember, I just shut it down and went to sleep..
<audio> and it closed down normally?
<andrii> I did install ati control panel but the internet was working after that
<andrii> Yeah
<audio> OK
<audio> are you OK at the command line?
<audio> andril: ?
<andrii> So what, I need to reinstall Lubuntu or what?
<andrii> haha sorry
<andrii> Omg it doesn't auto scroll down..
<andrii> Ok... Ok at the command line?
<andrii> What do you mean?
<audio> have you opened lxterminal?
<andrii> yea
<audio> OK
<audio> copy and paste this
<andrii> ok
<audio> ifconfig eth0 up
<audio> and press return
<andrii> done that
<andrii> Nothing really happened though..
<audio> OK type ifconfig
<audio> and press return
<audio> look for an IP address
<andrii> aye
<audio> 192.xxx.xxx.xxx
<andrii> only see localhost (127.0.0.1
<audio> OK
<audio> nearly out of possibilities now.
<andrii> :s
<audio> when you came to the room earlier today did you follow the guidance by phillw on the web page link he gave?
<andrii> Yes
<andrii> They didn't work
<audio> OK
<audio> the only other thing I can suggest is to remove the software you installed yesterday just in case it is causing some form of conflict
<andrii> Hmm ok..
<audio> another option would be to try a different network card if you have one.
<andrii> I assigned an IP address to eth0
<andrii> But that didn't work
<andrii>  /sigh I've had nonstop problems with lubuntu and ubuntu since I was introduced to them. Why does it fascinate people??
<bioterror> <3 problems <3
<audio> It's normally a breeze.
<andrii> It's been more of a storm than a breeze for me. CONSTANTLY. :<
<andrii> And for some reason it doesn't work for me to install windows anymore
<andrii> It just gives me cannot create or find existing partition on this disk
<bioterror> :D
<andrii> Like.. wtf?
<audio> andril: We have established your NIC is seen by the system, the kernel modules are installed for it, that the cable is good, and the ports on the router have been changed.  You are not able to diagnose whether the router DHCP lease has expired so that remains a possibility.
<audio> But it sounds like you may have other issues.
<bioterror> heeeeyy
<bioterror> can someone really click the right mouse button on the volume control applet on the systray and tell me what the about says
<ode2oddness> hello
<ode2oddness> i have some trouble
<andrii> What issues?
<ode2oddness> Pidgin doesn't places inside SysTray
<audio> bioterror: LXPanel 0.5.6
<bioterror> audio, daamn
<ode2oddness> it's the only problem i encountered in this otherwise Easy to use system ;P
<ode2oddness> can anyone help me ?
<ode2oddness> or maybe install other IM ??
<bioterror> you can try "amsn"
<bioterror> if you use pidgin for the msn
<audio> being unable to install Windows is not a good indicator
<ode2oddness> nah
<ode2oddness> i am from Poland and i use mainly GG ;P
<ode2oddness> ???
<bioterror> have you checked prefences
<ode2oddness> i guess
<ode2oddness> i will just reinstall that fcking Pidgin\
<andrii> What could be wrong with the hdd?
<ode2oddness> 2.7.4 version just appeared
<audio> andril: I'm curious how long have you had Lubuntu installed and what version is it?
<andrii> I deleted the partitions, created a new one, formatted.. and can't install...
<ode2oddness> since few hours
<ode2oddness> on notebok
<ode2oddness> *notebook
<andrii> Newest, since yesterday
<ode2oddness> ok
<bioterror> ode2oddness,
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> found it for ya
<bioterror> preferences -> interface
<bioterror> tools -> preferences -> interface -> your systray
<bioterror> I bet it says "never" ;)
<audio> andril: I don't like to suggest it but it might be easier to start again than to try and diagnose and fix the current issues.
<andrii> Setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition. See the Setup log files for more information. Wtf where are those files?
<andrii> Yeah I guess soþþ
<andrii> Should I bother with that swap thing?
<audio> Is that a message from the Lubuntu installer?
<andrii> No, windows one.
<ode2oddness> TY anyway for help i will handle it myself
<bioterror> hahahaha
<audio> Are you now dropping Lubuntu and installing Windows?
<bioterror> that was grateful guy
<andrii> I'm not, but I want windows as well cause it's a gaming pc :p
<andrii> I made two partitions for each OS.
<andrii> Turns out that the lubuntu one just effs up and I can't even install the windows lol,..
<audio> I don't know why that is I installed Windows and Lubuntu 2 days ago and they just worked OK.
<andrii> might this be  related to the bios?
<andrii> The computer is overclocked
<andrii> Unlocked extra 2 cores etc.
<audio> Why do you suspect the bios?
<andrii> Just exploring options..
<audio> dunno?
<audio> andril: does windows still work?
<andrii> No I removed windows already
<audio> OK
<andrii> hmm
<audio> andril: another thought occurs
<andrii> I think grub is still installed on my OS HDD even though I have deleted all partitions and formatted it??
<audio> You have the Lubuntu 10.10 Live CD
<andrii> Yeah
<andrii> Oh and I also found out that when I first installed lubuntu, it installed grub on sda which is a dynamic drive.
<andrii> Might those files be interfering?
<audio> If you boot the PC using that in Live mode it might allow a network connection to be established and prove the router DHCP and PC NIC are working OK.
<andrii> Hmm Ok I'll do that.
<andrii> Oh wait
<andrii> Windows installs now
<andrii> Wtf
<andrii> The only thing I changed was the bootsequence..
<Work|MOP> is installing or boots?
<andrii> Installing.
<andrii> Im going to cancel though cause I'm going to install it on a 50GB partition instead of the whole 500g
<andrii> Isn't that smart?
<Work|MOP> doesn't use the entire disk
<Work|MOP> but yes I'd put it on the smaller HD
<audio> When you install windows it will probably overwrite the MBR and possibly stop booting of Lubuntu.
<andrii> I already deleted lubuntu
<andrii> It was on disk1
<andrii> and I deleted all partitions and formatted
<andrii> THen I'll install lubuntu again at a later time.
<andrii> All this tech hussling makes me dizzy lol
<Work|MOP> I had to reformat like 7 times for lubuntu basic to evne work right =/
<andrii> >_>;
<andrii> If my whole disk1 is only 1 partition (whole size) is it possible to cut it down later?
<audio> andril: Well you don't really need us any more if you are installing Windows and not Lubuntu.
<andrii> True.
<andrii> I was about to go and move some muscles anyway.
<andrii> It's saddening that we couldn't figure out the problem but I guess a fresh new install works too :D
<audio> Perhaps try it in Live mode first.
<andrii> Yeah. Ok I'll try it later cause right now, I need to move some stiff muscles.. :p
<andrii> I want to thank you sincerely for all your help today.
<andrii> You have been most helpful!
<Timo_> hey phillw!
<Timo_> and everyone else
<Timo_> Has anyone here tried Ubuntu 10.10?
<Timo_> oh wait - I'll go to offtopic
<nk_> phillw?
<aaq> omg
<nk_> her var det liv
<friTTe|> nja tycker du?
<nk_> :)
<rob0917> How do I add icons to the desktop?
<friTTe|> if its something from the mnu you can right click it then choose "add to desktop"
<friTTe|> *menu
<rob0917> ok thanks
<friTTe|> did it work?
<rob0917> yesthank you
<rob0917> should have found it myself oh well
<friTTe|> hehe its not that selfexplanatory
<friTTe|> no problems, glad i could help =)
<rob0917> how about adding to the panel?
<rob0917> duh never mind
<friTTe|> right click there aswell
<friTTe|> depends on what you got on it
<friTTe|> :)
<friTTe|> hmm sucks sometimes when my Lubuntu is swedish when trying to explay hehe
<friTTe|> *explain
#lubuntu 2010-10-22
<nykur> Hello! Has anyone else had problems with fsck's being run at every boot?
<nykur> Any help would be much appreciated :-)
<phillw> nykur: I heard of it, but fsck will not run each time unless your hard drive is dying.
<nykur> guess it's possible, but unlikely. fairly new SSD.
<phillw> nykur: I'll go and have dig on the forum area
<nykur> cheers phillw
<phillw> I've done better, got forum staffers to have a look, but it should really not be happening unless you power down your computer without using the command in lubuntu
<phillw> nykur: some SSD's are what we call "Dead on Arrival", so this is going to be a really hard call to make.
<nykur> yeah, well, I guess you can overwrite the cycles, but I think that's unlikely in slightly over a year, and it has been working well for all that time
<phillw> nykur: the staffers are looking up for you, I've also asked the robot overlord to have a check for you.
<nykur> these fsck's started to happen after an update, so I'm leaning towards something Lubuntu is doing at boot level. my fstab's looking pretty normal though
<nykur> thanks man
<phillw> (01:15:29) xxxxxxxxx: I resolved the issue by booting into recovery mode and running the scan
<nykur> it wouldn't let me, claiming the disk was mounted...??
<phillw> nykur: that is the advice I have been given.
<phillw> nykur: use the live cd
<nykur> ok thanks, will do. So this is a heard of issue then?
<phillw> i've heard of it, but it is always a disk Vs fsck issue. Untill the two are happy fsck will try and run and repair the disk.
<nykur> well, just realized, recovery mode and livecd aren't the same, did they not say recovery mode? So that must mean they ran one despite the mount warning?
<phillw> nykur: fsck hates to 'lose' a hard drive and will do anything to save it.
<nykur> heeh true
<nykur> I'm guessing the live usb will resolve any inconsistency anyway
<phillw> nykur: that's why it was written and why you were correct in asking about it having an issue.
<nykur> true story:-)
<nykur> Many thanks for the support:-)
<phillw> nykur: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> oops
<phillw> nope
<nykur> ?
<phillw> nykur: /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<nykur> ok hang on...
<nykur> has anyone compiled libre office on lubuntu?
<nykur> am in dependancy hell, right now prompted to install gtk+ libraries
<audio> Hi all.
<bioterror> hi
<audio> When using gvfs is it possible change the default location for mounts of remote shares from ~/.gvfs to a different directory?
<audio> For example ~/Desktop or just ~.
<bioterror> you can use smbfs
<bioterror> and mount samba shares where you want with your fstab
<audio> bioterror: Prefer not to use fixed mounts via fstab
<audio> Both GIgolo and gvfs provide graphical means but create mounts in ~/.gvfs which is not very user friendly.
<audio> Gigolo seem to use gvfs and also conducts auto connection to the shares
<audio> Just need to get gvfs/Gigolo to create them in a location of my choice
<bioterror> smbfs or fusesmb is what you're looking for
<bioterror> gvfs works that way and there's no easy way out to make it work another way
<bioterror> if you want it to act like nautilus, install nautilus
<audio> Nautilus is a possibility but it is too heavyweight
<audio> The only other idea I had was to create a script to create softlinks to the desired location when the remote shares are contacted.
<audio> But scripting is not my best ability.
<audio> Are there any scripting guru's around willing to help get me started with such a script?  I envisage it something like - Wait until directories appear in ~/.gvfs - Create a list of the directories - Feed the list to a for loop - The loop creates a softlink for each entry in list.
<bioterror> make a symlink? :D
<audio> yes that's what I meant by softlink
<audio> oops.
<tamme> hi
<tamme> is it normal that lubuntu logs me out when I send my laptop to suspend mode?
<hyperair> usually when that happens, it means X has crashed.
<hyperair> i.e. crappy graphics driver and you're lucky it even resumed
<tamme> ok
<tamme> is there a simple way to fix this
<tamme> ?
<hyperair> nope =p
<hyperair> well there is, really.
<hyperair> the simplest way... is to not use a crap gpu
<bioterror> does it really log you out
<bioterror> normal behaviour is that it locks the screen
<hyperair> bioterror: if X crashes, you're logged out.
<tamme> I'm using a T23 with a S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR
<hyperair> O_o
<tamme> yes I know its old ;)
<bioterror> it has a com port
<bioterror> I accept it! ;D
<tamme> yes :D
<tamme> i think I've got a solution https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7767
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 7767 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "No hardware rendering for "SuperSavage/IXC 64" and "Xorg 7.2 RC3"" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<head_victim> 620mb down, not long now.
<bioterror> :)
<head_victim> I think some people from the list started downloading it as well as the speed really has dropped off.
<bioterror> :)
<head_victim> Ah well I'll leave it overnight and have a go in the morning
<head_victim> See you all later
<audio> szczur: Are you around?
<audio> szczur: Do you know if Lubuntu has a file that is the equivalent of /etc/rc.local that is run on each shutdown?
<bioterror> actually not
<bioterror> if I remember right
<audio> bioterror: by "actually not" do you mean that there is no equivalent to /etc/rc.local?
<szczur> audio, every ubuntu has /etc/rc.local file
<szczur> at least mine has one
<szczur> so you should have on etoo
<audio> szczur: I was meaning the functional equivalent of /etc/rc.local which is run on each logoff/shutdown.
<szczur> ypu can add acripts to the /etc/rc<runlevel>.d folders
<szczur> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Linux
<szczur> soo /etc/rc0.d is the folder with the set of scripts run while your PC is going to shut down
<audio> szczur: Is that also used for logoff rather than shutdown?
<szczur> naah
<szczur> for log off... (gimme sec
<szczur> you can edit files located in /etc/lxdm called PostLogin, PostLogout, PreLogin, PreReboot and PreShutdown
<szczur> i think it is self explainable
<szczur> every file is the bash script which by default does nothing
<szczur> but you can add something to them
<szczur> szczur@szczur:/etc/lxdm$ cat PostLogin
<szczur> #!/bin/sh
<szczur> #
<szczur> # Note: this is a sample and will not be run as is.
<audio> That sounds good. I'll investigate.  Thanks for the steer.
<szczur> no problems
<djs> I was just on 10.04 and it didn't have Update Manager? Installing 10.10 and I see it's there.
<djs> Nice logo for launching main menu from the panel too
<phillw> djs: The addition of update manager was a tortured decision, as it uses up precious resources. But it was finally decided that we do need it.
<phillw> it was causing too many support enquiries not to have it on.
<phillw> djs: glad you're enjoying lubuntu :)
<djs> Thanks for the info
<djs> It's great!
<andrii> Hey
<andrii> Anybody there?
<kosaidpo> hello
<phillw> wb andrii
<andrii> I have a slight problem with my network. This occurred with both lubuntu and windows so I thought I might allow myself to post here but ATM I only have windows.
<andrii> Thanks phillw :)
<phillw> did you add the gvfs-backends package?
<andrii> Well turns out this problem is still after reformatting to windows.
<andrii> The thing is, this only concerns my PC, it's like that specific device doesn't have access to the router.
<andrii> The router doesn't even recognize it as a device, it behaves just as the cable isn't connected. But is is, and they work (tested numerous times with other devices). Both OS' also identified the network device itself in the computer and the drivers are installed.
<andrii> Am I asking in the wrong channel? :p
<phillw> andrii: the two guys who have been working on networking issues are both off; I'm sorry that I cannot really help. I do know that for pcmanfm to do network stuff you need to add gvfs-backend.... I'll go look it up for you.
<andrii> Well atm I haven't got Lubuntu installed.
<andrii> I tried formatting the disk and tried windows instead.
<andrii> Seems it's a shared problem.
<phillw> andrii: I suspect that is a general issue on your computer / the kernel , #ubuntu-beginners may be more able to help, else #ubuntu (that channel is real busy).
<andrii> Allright. I'll see what I can do. THanks :))
<phillw> the forum area is also a great place to post, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 is the network area
<phillw> those people will be better able to help you.
<andrii> Uhhhhhhhhhh
<andrii> I found the weirded solution ever!
<andrii> weirdest*
<andrii> Turn off computer, unplug ethernet cable and power cable. Go away from computer for 30 seconds and come back and replug your stuff and boot.
<andrii> Worked like a charm.
<andrii> I had restarted router, power cycled router, restarted computer etc etc.
<phillw> andrii: sometimes a cup of tea works wonderfully :)
<andrii> haha
<andrii> Truu
<phillw> andrii: daft as it sounds, I'm currently doing support on the off-topic area, just reassuring a nervous user. I'm not ignoring you and feel to pop in to #lubuntu-offtopic
<head_victim> phillw: installing 10.10 alternate now
<MonthOLDpickle> what is the difference between desktop and alternate?
<mark76> Alternate is for servers
<head_victim> Alternate doesn't have Ubuquity installer, it's text only
<head_victim> So it's easier to install on lower spec'ed computers.
<head_victim> mark76: there are specific server versions and alternate can be used for servers but it's main focus is on desktop installations.
<lontra> hi how can i enable full font hinting in lubuntu?
<head_victim> lontra: there is currently no way to do it via a gui menu
<head_victim> lontra: http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-enable-subpixel-font-rendering.html explains how to do it for 10.04 and should work ok with 10.10 as well
<lontra> head_victim, how can i do it via a terminal?
<lontra> ok
<head_victim> Good question though, I hadn't thought of that myself.
<lontra> fonts are so fuzzy for me w/o full font hinting
<lontra> ok brb
<lontra> didn't work :(
<head_victim> Hm
<phillw> hiyas gilir seems the alternate cd is working well, and while head_victim is here, he's one of the new Lubuntueers / UBT people and is also familiar with wiki, so is going to post the notes up for it :)
#lubuntu 2010-10-23
<head_victim> lontra: just checking the control centre
<gilir> phillw: good news :)
<head_victim> gilir: to keep it consistent I'm really just ripping off phillw's howto for minimal and changing what needs it :)
<gilir> head_victim: sounds good :)
 * gilir is a bite disconnected, it will be better next week :)
<phillw> gilir: how do I do about torretning the little horror (I mean iso)
<phillw> gilir: let me try that again... slowly; How do I go about getting the iso torrented ?
<gilir> phillw: do you create the file .torrent for it ?
<phillw> it's sat on my server, whilst they will allow betas of lubuntu on there, they do not allow torrenting or IRC stuff.
<phillw> gilir: Derrick, however, will once we get the ubuntu 10.10 server set up on his dedicated server :)
<lontra> so my fonts at lxdm are sharp but when i enter lxde they are all fuzzy ... any ideas? it's really quite painful to my eyes
<phillw> lontra: I've been following the chat, but I'm sorry that I have no ideas as to what the problem may be. :'(
<lontra> yeah googling this doesn't seem to solve anything
<lontra> i tried using gnome-appearance-properties but that only installs gnome and then it doesn't work in lxde anyways
<phillw> lontra: could you ask on the mailing list? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved  We don't spam, and there could well be one of the people there who can help you.
<lontra> the lxde developers mailiing list?
<lontra> brb
<phillw> we all work in different time zones, no, the lubuntu mailing list - if we get no joy from there, then feel free to ask on the lxde group; I'd prefer it is sorted within lubuntu as someone else will have the same problem. But you're welcome to mail both lists.
<lontra> ok
<gilir> phillw: To start the torrent, it will be nice that people which have the .iso, also download the torrent, so they can immediatly start to seed the .iso
<phillw> gilir: okies, I can seed for a while as I've just topped my 3G dongle up.
<phillw> gilir: once head_victim has got it written up, I'll email the list and ask that people become seeders.
<lontra> phillw, i don't actually see mailing list
<phillw> gilir: it was quite an outstanding piece of work. Reading the email I could barely follow the convoluted process that was needed, but do seem to have a working alternate install :D
<lontra> so i have to join the lubuntu team to be on the mailing list?
<gilir> phillw: yes, it will be very useful :)
<phillw> lontra: As far as I know, you need a launchpad account to join a mailing list.
<phillw> gilir: just on the other topic of i586, is it feasable to support 10.04 ?
<lontra> phillw, email sent ... i think
<lontra> yeah if you look here ... http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<lontra> i want the first image not the second image
<gilir> phillw: if it's only support updates for LXDE packages and Lubuntu specific packages, yes it's feasable
<gilir> phillw: it could also be a good training for someone who want to start learning packaging ;)
<phillw> gilir: I've just read the email. I have no problem with the 10.04 link back up, seems like we do need it.
<phillw> gilir: I'll ask on UBT to see if there is a slave who is interested in that (ooops, meant padawan).
<phillw> I've currently got my maximum of 2, although I may granted an exception for bioterror.
<lontra> does lxde get it's fonts from a separate place than lxdm?
<phillw> gilir: ^^^ ?
<lontra> again brb
 * lontra playing and testing fonts
<gilir> ah fonts problem ...
<gilir> the only way to modify fonts with a GUI, is to used lxfontconfig, in lxadmin (using this PPA https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lxadmin-team/+archive/testing)
 * gilir is leaving
<head_victim> lontra: I think I lead you astray it's possible font rendering isn't available to Lubuntu but you might just be able to sort it out by adjusting the default fonts or the size of them.
<Mountian_Man> hello, have i joined the lubuntu channel correctly
<Mountian_Man> ?
<head_victim> Yes
<head_victim> This is the support channel for Lubuntu :)
<szczur> and we're here to help you :)
<Mountian_Man> thank you head_victim. does anyone know how to use different screen resolutions for different uses?
<Mountian_Man> I have two users who need large letters for their poor vision. while the other two of us, would really prefer fitting as much info on the screen as possible. however i havnt found a way to save resolution preferences per user. the only way i can find to adjust the resolution, does so for all user. :(
<slooksterpsv1> hmmm are they using ldm or gdm as their display manager?
<slooksterpsv1> *lxdm
<szczur> slooksterpsv1, we're using lxdm as display manager
<phillw> hiyas slooksterpsv1
<slooksterpsv1> yeah I should know that one; I think gdm may have better results in changing the resolution when changing users
<slooksterpsv1> ih phillw
<slooksterpsv1> I can't say for sure, but... well I'll try it in a vm and let you know if that works ok Mountian_Man
<Mountian_Man> I am sorry, I am still learning linux. it is the default. the cammand (when i looked under propperties of the icon) is " lxrand" i think sorry ditracted by toddler
<phillw> Mountian_Man: If they sign on as different users it should save their profiles
<phillw> lxrand is the one to alter screen properties, however it should remember them for each user.
<stlsaint> xfce and lxde are more amazing everytime i see them :D
<Mountian_Man> nope i have signed in as each user individually and it adjusts the resolution for all. (preferences>monitor settings)
<phillw> Mountian_Man: I'll file a bug, the devs will get it fixed for you, just give them a bit of time.
<slooksterpsv1> nope that didn't work :(
<head_victim> Hmm
<head_victim> How are you changing the resolution?
<Mountian_Man> phillw thank you very much I noticed in ubuntu that there were two different routes to adjust the resolution. is there a similar possible alternative for lubuntu?
<slooksterpsv1> head_victim: lxrand
<Mountian_Man> head_victim (preferences>monitor settings)
<slooksterpsv1> *lxrandr I cannot type I apologize
<head_victim> Heh I was wondering if there was a place in somewhere you could put a lxrandr line in a post login that you could change for each user.
<Mountian_Man> phillw is there a way i can follow the progress of the bug report?
<head_victim> Mountian_Man: if you subscribe to it on launchpad you'll receive all changes/comments
<Mountian_Man> btw i absolutely love this os. my aunt has a pc that was given to her and it was like watching grass grow trying to use it. but with this lubuntu the pc is flying.
<phillw> Mountian_Man: yes you can subscibe to a bug, but I've filed it via our mailing list as all the devs and other gurus will receive it. (It's a dirty cheat and not really supposed to be done).
<Mountian_Man> thank you phillw so are you a dev?
<phillw> Mountian_Man: no, I'm a documenter; I try to keep our hep files up to date.
<phillw> *help*
<Mountian_Man> phillwoh ok cool
<phillw> Mountian_Man: so the devs do cut me a bit of slack when I go nag them :)
<Mountian_Man> slooksterpsv1 well thank you for trying.
<slooksterpsv1> Mountian_Man: you're welcome, lol trying to see if there's a way I can get it to work, not going over so well lol
<Mountian_Man> yeah i have been at it, though i have limited knowledge of linux system admin, all day
<slooksterpsv1> awesome lol
<Mountian_Man> i am just stoked i was able to use this pc as a print server for a couple of windoze laptops aswell
<slooksterpsv1> I love Lubuntu - I just want a 64-bit iso port
<slooksterpsv1> oh yeah, the whole Debian area of Linux seems to make things easier and easier, and with Ubuntu they make it even easier
<Mountian_Man> yeah even with out the 64 bit i am thinking about switching from ubuntu to lubuntu on my main laptop
<slooksterpsv1> well you can get the 64-bit version of Lubuntu either with having Ubuntu 64-bit installed then install lubuntu-desktop or there's also another way on the wiki, going through I believe a netinstall
<phillw> Mountian_Man: you can use the 64 bit kernel for lubuntu, just we do not have an iso image for it.
<phillw> Mountian_Man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<slooksterpsv1> when it does come out I'll be the first one using it haha
<Mountian_Man> oh ok.  would it still keep the speed up if i used gnome apps though?
<slooksterpsv1> should - I don't see any reason why  not
<phillw> Mountian_Man: if you drag in the gnome library, your machine will slow down horrendusly
<slooksterpsv1> phillw: but doesn't some of the lubuntu programs use gnome libraries?
<phillw> I did a remove with a guy earlier and he could not believe how faster his machine was after it.
<Mountian_Man> meaning in my reasearch the selction of aps helps a great deal. i for sure saw a difference between lubuntu and linux mint xfce
<phillw> slooksterpsv1: no gome libraries.
<phillw> *gnome*
<head_victim> Mountian_Man: couldn't you insert a lxrandr setting into the Session startup for each user?
<slooksterpsv1> phillw: ok then I use a lot of gnome programs haha
<Mountian_Man> head_victim I'm willing to try though i do not know how i would do this?
<head_victim> I'm googling, I need more bash scripting skills to accomplish this how I was thinking, through /etc/lxdm/Xsession
<Mountian_Man> head_victim thank you for your effort.
<Mountian_Man> i have to leave for a bit. ill be back though in an hour or so. (food!!!!) thank you all for being so helpful.
<head_victim> Mountian_Man: no dramas, if I find a workaround I'll let you know
<slooksterpsv1> phillw: so gnumeric and gnome-player don't require gnome libraries?
<slooksterpsv1> question for anyone that can answer, if Chrome (google chrome) is version 7.0.xxx why is Chromium for Lubuntu still 6.0.xxxx
<slooksterpsv1> head_victim I gots a question
<head_victim> What's that (sorry the reboot was because I was trying to find a keyboard shortcut and hit the wrong one :/)
<slooksterpsv1> if Chrome (google chrome) is version 7.0.xxx why is Chromium for Lubuntu still 6.0.xxxx
<phillw> slooksterpsv1: it's because chrome is the version that sends all the spying bit to google and chromium does not.
<phillw> slooksterpsv1: we  prefer the spyware free version ;)
<slooksterpsv1> nice to see you drop in phillw haha
<phillw> slooksterpsv1: PM
<head_victim> slooksterpsv1: chrome is a google product, chromium is an open source version of chrome, so they do have differences.
<slooksterpsv1> ok I like chromium then yay chromium
<head_victim> slooksterpsv1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29#Differences_between_Chromium_and_Google_Chrome
<slooksterpsv1> head_victim: thank you =D
<head_victim> No worries, I hate paraphrasing stuff I'm not 100% certain on so I always try to find a half decent source
<head_victim> Mountian_Man: I can't get what I want to work sorry
<Mountian_Man> hi all im back!
<head_victim> But http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-resize-screen-size-quickly.html could be something to look at until the bug is fixed
<Mountian_Man> thats ok  i really appreciate you trying though
<Mountian_Man> yeah thanks i will give that a try and i bet they wont mind a one click solution for now :)
<head_victim> It's as simple as you're going to get without making it automated I think.
<Mountian_Man> so are there and kind of reputation score on here, you know where i could show others how much i appreciate head_victim's assistance?
<Mountian_Man> or just a sincere thank you?
<head_victim> A thanks is all I do it for, not sure if there is any system.
<head_victim> I usually learn as much out of it all as you will
<phillw> Mountian_Man: just saying thank you is reward enough for any of us that help.
<stlsaint> i take monetary thank you's as well
<Mountian_Man> um, how do i do this with out gnome?
<Mountian_Man> Right click on desktop > Select Create Launcher
<Chiz> Hello, guys!
<Chiz> Anybody here?
<bioterror> I am
<Chiz> Hi!
<Chiz> Can you help me to start LXDE instead of curent GUI in ubuntu???
<bioterror> what?
<Chiz> :-)
<bioterror> you're running something
<bioterror> and you want to start LXDE
<Chiz> Ubuntu
<Chiz> Yes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you have installed lubuntu-desktop?
<Chiz> I don't know :-)
<Chiz> How to check?
<bioterror> open terminal and say "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<bioterror> and answer yes if it asks something
<Chiz> ok
<Chiz> It processing smth
<Chiz> Outputing y all the time
<bioterror> :D
<Chiz> That is all? I'm downloading and starting your virus? :-)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> when you have that login screen
<bioterror> you can choose which desktop to use
<bioterror> Gnome, LXDE
<bioterror> and so on
<bioterror> from the left bottom of the screen
<bioterror> (at least, that's how it used to been ;)
<Chiz> Thanks!
<Chiz> How long are going to be here?
<bioterror> well, I'm kinda always here
<Chiz> That is great! :-)
<bioterror> it's Session
<bioterror> that menu where you can choose what you want to use as your desktop environment
<slooksterpsv> bioterror: is there a difference from Lubuntu and LXDE for sessions?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> lubuntu is that lxde
<slooksterpsv> right
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<slooksterpsv> so does that mean that the components that make up Lubuntu will be loaded for like power management, etc. where LXDE would use the defaults from what Ubuntu uses?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> when you install lubuntu, you get those loaded automatically on login
<bioterror> you dont have to worry about those
<slooksterpsv> lol I installed Lubuntu desktop alongside ubuntu desktop
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> you can do that
<bioterror> and when you run lubuntu desktop, you can remove ubuntu desktop ;)
<slooksterpsv> NOO that removes all my applications I use hehe
<bioterror> Chiz, have you downloaded all the needed files?
<len> Thumbs up on the speed and low memory usage for 10.10.  I tried 6 different distro to try to breath life into an ancient 266 Mhz, 128MB notebook.  Lubuntu was the only one I could even get to install.  I thought it was a lost cause, but it actually runs OK.  Unbelievable!
<bioterror> nice to hear
<bioterror> len, we have now a alternate install cd, which makes installation on that kind of machines even easier
<bioterror> an alternate...
<len> I also has an old 600mhz 512MB machine with Kubuntu 10.10 installed.  It ran so sluggishly it was unusable.  I changed it to Lubuntu 10.10 and it's snappy now.  The difference is incredible.
<bioterror> oh yeah
<bioterror> 512MB and 600MHz is not enough for KDE 4
<bioterror> it might look nice, but the desktop is sloow
<bioterror> KDE is the most resource hungry Desktop Environment you can find for X
<len> bioterror,  Cool.  I wish I'd had that because the install took hours and hours becuase the intall program itself took every drop of memory and it was paging back and forth to disk for hours.
<slooksterpsv> tru
<bioterror> len, it became public last night ;)
<len> Great.  Manybe I can revive some more "junk" machines from the grave now :)
<bioterror> I et you can
<bioterror> bet
<len> Stability is great too, with one exception.  One one of the notebooks, the screensaver closes the session when it kicks in and brings it back to login.  I assume it is crashing x-server.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I usually disable the xscreensaver
<len> It works fine with screensaver disabled.
<len> I don't care about fancy screensavers, but I would at least like the "blank screen" on to work.
<bioterror> I put my laptop on sleep when I dont need it. it resumes so fast and connects to wireless
<bioterror> that it's almost same
<len> can you set it to go to sleep automatically and x minutes of inactivity just like a screensaver?
<bioterror> len, press the battery icon on your systemtray and click prerences. there's "display" put display to sleep when iactive for:
<bioterror> len & Chiz, can you join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> it's more layback channel without logging for talking about lubuntu and other stuff, this channel is mainly for helping with prolems ;)
<len> Ah, OK.  I don't have a battery widget for some reason.  I assume that is supped to be there by default.  Maybe it only shows when you're on battery.
<bioterror> ahh yes,  you can configure it from there
<bioterror> plug the powercord off and click the icon
<len> Yup, that was it.
<bioterror> now you get blank screen
<thevishy> how do I enable wireless
<thevishy> !wireless
<ubot5> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thevishy> hi
<thevishy> could you help me with network connection by default in LXCE
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> what's your problem
<sulumar> is there a gwibber like application for Lubuntu
<thegladiator> hi how can i set the frequency seletor
<thegladiator> I need to have show desktop featue also
<bioterror> one speed means full speed! ;)
<bioterror> next from lxde menu
<bioterror> is show desktop
<thegladiator> i have lxde menu file manager and web browser
<bioterror> http://images.maketecheasier.com/2010/05/lubuntu-desktop.jpg
<bioterror> you see that chromium
<bioterror> next to it
<thegladiator> Oh that one ok :)
<thegladiator> also this frequency selector applet is not letting me change freq
<thegladiator> I need that because the computer heats up fast hence need to reduce cycles
<thegladiator> otherwise LXDE is just fast and good
<bioterror> you cant change those from BIOS?
<thegladiator> no I just need to lower it when required it just cools up
<thegladiator> Gnome has that CPU selector thing
<bioterror> is it really so that the CPU Frequency application does not work?
<thegladiator> there is a plugin you can add to panel called spufrq front end that doesnt allowq me to change just view
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> uno momento
<bioterror> I'll fire LXDE to my desktop
<thegladiator> Right
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I dont have one?
<thegladiator> add to panel
<thegladiator> and chose cpu freq front end
<bioterror> add / remove panel items
<thegladiator> Yeah
<bioterror> I would like to know what you've installed
<thegladiator> lxde basically
<thegladiator> Do you see add items ? Many of them
<thegladiator> Add Panel Items - Panel Applets - CPUFRQ fontend
<bioterror> I'm running 10.10
<bioterror> and I dont have one
<bioterror> cant find anything like that with my apt-cache
<thegladiator> I installed maverick and then installed lxde . It appears in my comp as cpufreq frontend . its a applet you can add to the Panel
<thegladiator> how do I search the apt-cache ?
<bioterror> apt-cache search something
<thegladiator> or lets say view an installed package ?
<bioterror> apt-cache show something
<bioterror> thegladiator, dpkg -l
<thegladiator> not sure but when I give a search it says thegladiator@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache search cpufreq frontend
<thegladiator> xfce4-goodies - enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> niice
<thegladiator> lol
<bioterror>    * CPU frequency management plugin (xfce4-cpufreq-plugin)
<thegladiator> will install that
<bioterror> that was from the xfce4-goodies
<thegladiator> oh
<bioterror> apt-cache show xfce4-goodies
<bioterror> ;)
<thegladiator> right so i think have to check some other options because its not in LXDE
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> thegladiator, come hang with us on #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<mmaksimov> does anybody know md5 of the alternate iso? the link on the maillist appears broken...
<head_victim> mmaksimov: is it the same link as on the wiki at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/AlternateInstall
<head_victim> http://phillw.net/lubuntu-10.10-alternate.iso
<mmaksimov> head_victim, not the link to the iso but md5 checksum of it
<mmaksimov> how do I change the key that switches keyboard layouts?
<head_victim> mmaksimov: if it helps I can md5 a copy of it here that worked for me?
<head_victim> mmaksimov: as far as shortcut keys go have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422861 for ideas
<head_victim> Sorry I'm a bit slow at the moment, coming and going from the computer.
<czz> my eth0 won't register sometimes until i reboot and it's fine.
<head_victim> czz: does it give any errors?
<head_victim> If it mentions unmanaged networks then have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged%20Wired%20Network for some solutions
<mmaksimov> head_victim, it would be nice to have an md5 of a known-to-work image.
<head_victim> mmaksimov: 1932a563c99ae40721d1f37c3804c372
<czz> head_victim, no, it doesnt recognize my nic card
<head_victim> czz: and it's never had a problem before?
<czz> it has happened before
<czz> even on unr
<czz> it always solves the issue once i reboot
<mmaksimov> head_victim, unfortunately lubuntu-rc.xml does not have a binding for keyboard layout switching.... any other ideas? ugh, and thanks for the checksum
<head_victim> czz: I'd say it's a hardware issue then if it's an intermittant fault with different installations.
<Slurpee> anyone have experience installing Virtual Box guest additions for Lubuntu?
<head_victim> Slurpee: work fine for me
<head_victim> mmaksimov: read the last comment on the forum post.
<head_victim> czz: is it a pci card? If so I'd try removing it, cleaning the contacts and reseating it.
<mmaksimov> head_victim, which comment? lubuntu-rc instead of lxde-rc? I know which one is correct, however it does not have the binding to switch layout (and I don't think it is done this way)
<Slurpee> head_victim, I am able to get the VBox additions to install, but I run into X Window driver issues and can't go full screen.  Any ideas?  I have tried updating, upgrading, grabbing gcc, dif headers, etc.
<head_victim> Ah k, I was only going on what they were suggesting.
<czz> head_victim, not a pci card
<head_victim> Slurpee: you might need to update virtualbox itself, older versions don't support xorg 1.9
<head_victim> Slurpee: I had that issue before 3.2.10 came out
<Slurpee> head_victim, thanks for feedback.  Trying new version of vbox now.
<head_victim> czz: oh ok, just seems odd it's happening to multiple installations.
<head_victim> Slurpee: no worries mate
<Slurpee> head_victim, looks like ubuntu repo kept defaulting to 3.10.  I am manually grabbing 3.2.10 from vbox site.
<head_victim> Slurpee: yeah I use the PUEL version from the site, has much better USB support
<Slurpee> k looks like I need to remove 3.10. going to reboot to be safe.
<Slurpee> ill let you know how it goes :)
<Slurpee> brb
<head_victim> Slurpee: no dramas mate cheers
<stlsaint> head_victim: howdy
<head_victim> stlsaint: morning
<Slurpee> head_victim, whoa this vbox upgrade is a big diff!
<Slurpee> Do all of the 3.2 versions have the Oracle stuff plastered everywhere? ;0
<stlsaint> yep :D
<phillw> Slurpee: head_victim is heading for bed, as it is 03:30 in Australia :)
<Slurpee> Well hopefully Oracle fixes my issue :)
<Slurpee> I created lubuntu2 vm with the new version
<Slurpee> figured i will start fresh on both systems.
<Slurpee> I was installing all sorts of headers, packages, dkms, etc.
<Slurpee> I updated my host too.
<Slurpee> Shall I run anything special in fresh version of lubuntu to fully install all of the vbox guest additions?
<mmaksimov> huh, another try.... how do I change the key that switches keyboard layouts?
<hblount> hi. i just installed lubuntu on my old acer aspire 1.5ghz 512mb ram laptop. i had ubuntu on it before. with ubuntu the left-right scroll thing on my touchpad worked,but not with lubuntu. the up/down scroll works on lubuntu though. and the power button on ubuntu used to bring up prompt to shutdown/restart/logoff, but on lubuntu nothing happens. i thought ubuntu and lubuntu were the same thing. can i fix this?
<stlsaint> hblount: they are not the same, linux based yes but different environments and tweaks
<phillw> hblount: I'm confused (nothing new) " left-right scroll thing on my touchpad worked,but not with lubuntu. the up/down scroll works on lubuntu though"
<bioterror> I havent had any problems with that scrolling on touchpad
<bioterror> ahh, yes up n down
<phillw> neither have I
<bioterror> I've never owned that new touchpad, or hitech ;)
<hblount> up/down works. left/right don't. on ubuntu it did. someone told me ubuntu is supposed to function same but guess not
 * phillw repeats :)
<bioterror> lubuntu != ubuntu with gnome
<bioterror> did I remember that one right :)
<phillw> hblount: are you on launchapd?
<phillw> *launchpad*
<hblount> phillw: whats that
<phillw> hblount: it's where you tell the ubuntu community a bit about about you.
<hblount> oh.no sorry im noob
<hblount> do i ever need an antivirus or spyware thing with lubuntu?
<bioterror> no you dont
<phillw> hblount: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved  that will allow you to email to the devs, that way they can have a look at your problem for you and you even get a reply :)
<hblount> phillw: cool thanks. i like lubuntu alot so far
<phillw> hblount: thanks for that, it makes what we do all worthwhile when people say it :)
<phillw> hblount: you may consider joining the #lubuntu-offtopic channel, we just chill out in there and have a laugh.
<bioterror> that's active channel
<bioterror> alot of talk in there nowdays ;)
<phillw> bioterror: well, to be honest, 10.10 has been that stable it's been pretty boring in here !!!
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> too good
<hblount> how smooth does live boot lubuntu on a usb drive run?
<bioterror> depends on machine
<bioterror> with my dell d420 it's fast and quick
<bioterror> with hp nc8320 or something like that it was, it was slow
<bioterror> with hp 2540p it was fast
<hblount> ok cool. how different is running off usb vs installing on HDD?
<bioterror> with usb you get lags becouse it's not that fast
<bioterror> ~8MB/s vs 40MB/s ;
<bioterror> ;)
<hblount> makes sense. thanks
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> i like to boot sometimes my pendrive
<bioterror> which I made installing from CD-R to my USB stick
<bioterror> I can suggest it
<hblount> cool.do u get all functionality with usb boot?
<bioterror> yes
<hblount> cool. i want to try usb boot and tether my smartphone for mobile broadband
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> if you end up buying a new laptop, you can go to store, stick your pendrive into that machine and boot up and do some testings :D
<hblount> never thought of that. thats sounds fun
<bioterror> yeah, if it doesnt work out of the box "sorry, no deal" :D
<hblount> haha
<czz> pendrive?
<bioterror> czz, linux on usb key
<bioterror> key, stick, what ever you want to call it
<czz> just curious
<phillw> hblount: it's also an idea to test if the WiFi works, else if it is broadcom, you need some extra stuff.
<hblount> oh
<bioterror> new hp compaq's uses broadcom :P
<phillw> hblount: broadcom chips are not a problem, just *buntu cannot include the drivers by default.
<hblount> phillw: i see. thanks
<phillw> hblount: the latest chip set is covered at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx But it's not too hard to navigate back.
<phillw> !grub2 | kosaidpo
<ubot5> kosaidpo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kosaidpo> phillw: okies
<kosaidpo> thanks
<kosaidpo> phillw: i got this as vesrion grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<phillw> kosaidpo: that's grub2
<MonthOLDpickle> I have a resolution of 1024x600
<kosaidpo> uhm how so it says 1.98 : D
<phillw> kosaidpo: because they have not decided to make it v2.00001 yet. but 1.98 is grub2
<kosaidpo> hahaha okies i see
<MonthOLDpickle> what is the aspect ration of that resolution?
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: if you tell me the monitor, I'll go and see if I can google it for you.
<MonthOLDpickle> dell monitor
<MonthOLDpickle> on a netbook
<MonthOLDpickle> I am going to go with 16:9
<MonthOLDpickle> cause the math is like 16:9.375
<andai> yo!
<andai> is laptop support good?
<stlsaint> very
<stlsaint> well, depending on what your asking!? :D
<phillw> okies, if you have problems, shout out on here & I'll go do some digging for you, for your information there is a dell area on the main support forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342 who are familiar with Dell computers.
<andai> it boots? lol
<stlsaint> andai: uh, yea lubuntu does boot
<andai> basically i'm considering upgrading to the newest Ubuntu, but i thought instead of wasting time upgrading to a new version of the same crap, i might try Xubuntu again instead
<andai> but then I thought, Xubuntu was pretty fast, but still pretty slow compared to some really lightweight stuff i've tried
<andai> and i remembered Lubuntu was both lightweight and noob-friendly
<andai> ( this is my mom's laptop :D )
<phillw> andai: give lubuntu a try, if you don't like it; don't pay us any money :D
<stlsaint> andai: if your looking for a light distro than yes lubuntu will server your purpose
<andai> haha :D
<andai> another thing: I have a 8GB flashdisk and 3GB VirtualBox WinXP install that i'd like to use
<andai> i'm wondering what distro i should run it on
<stlsaint> i hear theres a distro called.....crap...um
<stlsaint> oh yea
<stlsaint> LUBUNTU
<stlsaint> that works great
<andai> how much disk space does it take up
<andai> i was surprised the ISO was over 500 mb
<andai> ( tinycore is 11mb )
<stlsaint> well ive been told it can be installed in 1gb
<andai> does it come with a bunch of stuff i can uninstall
<stlsaint> tinycore also is not meant to be a daily fully used desktop system
<stlsaint> andai: what do you mean?
<andai> Yeah, but i'm not using it at all, i'm just using it to run VirtualBox which i'm using to run a minimal XP install
<andai> so i just need barebones linux + vbox
<andai> Tinycore has a VirtualBox package but you need to do stuff i'm not familliar with (stuff apt-get usually does for you)
<phillw> andai: you can go via minimal install and lubuntu core.
<andai> phillw: minimal install?
<stlsaint> aye, minimal install
<andai> does the CD offer that?
<MonthOLDpickle> andai do you have bluetooth?
<andai> maybe, never need it
<MonthOLDpickle> than lubuntu is for you!
<MonthOLDpickle> personally love lubuntu myself but I am using crunhbang
<andai> but Ubuntu supports bluetooth, so aren't there packages for that? (does Lubuntu use the repositories?)
<phillw> you can do it via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall I've just got to update it for the core install.
<MonthOLDpickle> I have tried over and over
<MonthOLDpickle> its really buggy
<andai> ah
<stlsaint> andai: really it comes down to what you are looking for in a distro
<andai> MonthOLDpickle: You there! Briefly compare Lubuntu & CrunchBang for me, if you will :)
<MonthOLDpickle> Well I use a dell mini 9..I have upgrade mostr internal parts, liek the ssd hard, wifi, memory.
<MonthOLDpickle> I got sick of windows...I went through a bunch before finding Lubuntu.
<andai> ahh
<MonthOLDpickle> What I loved about Lubuntu was it was using the sudo apt-get commands which I am learning about mostly and everything worked out of the box. It had chromium as default and pidgin there too.
<MonthOLDpickle> Lubuntu is really fast on my single core intel atom 1.6ghz PC. FLash even works awesome can watch in full screen.
<MonthOLDpickle> just I use a bluetooth mouse and BT is not too high on the list of features. I even tried installing Ubuntu than doing sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop to install over ubuntu and it didn't fix it.
<MonthOLDpickle> Now I have this
<MonthOLDpickle> http://i52.tinypic.com/2zxuoar.jpg
<MonthOLDpickle> In terms if speed
<andai> haha i love your bg
<MonthOLDpickle> Lubuntu is faster and it pretty much will work out of box. Care to tell me what system you have / specs of the machine?
<MonthOLDpickle> >.>
<andai> Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2,40 GHz
<andai> 2 GB RAM
<MonthOLDpickle> what screen size?
<MonthOLDpickle> YOu can run practically any distro you want
<MonthOLDpickle> How new are you to linux?
<andai> been messing with ubuntu for a few years
<andai> i'm relatively familliar with the command line
<andai> at least i know enough to startup the graphical stuff and repair xorg when i mess it up (but i think xorg's changed and those days are over)
<MonthOLDpickle> try out arch linux
<andai> Yeah? Why? :P
<stlsaint> MonthOLDpickle: lol...you are anti lubuntu i see :D
<MonthOLDpickle> no I love lubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> its perfect except for the BT =p
<MonthOLDpickle> but he has a beefy system he can do w/e he wants
<andai> btw i'm considering two very different things here
<andai> 1. super barebones install with X, to run VirtualBox
<andai> 2. minimal distro that my noob mother can use (don't make me install Windows 7 :D)
<stlsaint> andai: i would not suggest arch for a system that requires small amounts of resources, stick to the lighter alread configured distros, with arch you will have to manually configure everything yourself and you will probably not be able to tweak it lower than say, #! or lubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> mother..ubuntu for sure
<stlsaint> andai: also your grandmother CANNOT use arch!! :D
<MonthOLDpickle> He has same specs as my work laptop
<MonthOLDpickle> 5 years old
<stlsaint> andai: arch is one of the more advanced distros
<MonthOLDpickle> can run photoshop and autocad at same time
<andai> haha yeah i run tons of crap on here
<andai> but i was recently looking through the system monitor, the processes
<andai> and saw tons of default-installed crap i didn't need
<MonthOLDpickle> that CPU is a great CPU
<MonthOLDpickle> also whats your GPU
<MonthOLDpickle> onboard intel?
<andai> ohh my GPU is tricky
<andai> some mobility radeon, ati
<MonthOLDpickle> ah
<andai> to even get it to work at all you can't have more than 3gb ram
<MonthOLDpickle> mine has nvidia 7600 or 7800 gt
<andai> my laptop has two 2GB sticks, i had to remove one
<bioterror> I'm configuring Arch atm.
<MonthOLDpickle> if its like my laptop
<bioterror> this is... well... not that fun :-)
<MonthOLDpickle> the mobo limnits the amount of ram to 2GB
<bioterror> and the packages are more limited than with ubuntu
<andai> ( there's a workaround but it's complex and i was expecting it to be fixed by the next release )
<MonthOLDpickle> also andai you comptuer is most likely 64 bit
<andai> yup
<bioterror> and AUR is not that hot
<MonthOLDpickle> bioterror: http://i52.tinypic.com/2zxuoar.jpg
<andai> but 64bit is causing some trouble with java and i can't play minecraft :P
<MonthOLDpickle> Why do I come off as a lubuntu hater?
<andai> lol they're jealous
<MonthOLDpickle> I PLAY MINECRAFT
<andai> of you sexing with other distros
<MonthOLDpickle> I have a server install on the server @ work lol
<bioterror> MonthOLDpickle, what are you running?-)
<MonthOLDpickle> crunchbang
<bioterror> ahhh ;)
<stlsaint> bioterror: my experience with arch is more or less...love hate :D
<bioterror> stlsaint, I feel you man
<MonthOLDpickle> I open up to andai about how much I love lubuntu
<bioterror> ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> that I am watching it
<andai> :D
<MonthOLDpickle> and I am called a hater =p
 * stlsaint must admit that he is currently running #! on this second lappy :D
<MonthOLDpickle> oh I wish I knew how to quit you
<stlsaint> MonthOLDpickle: ^^
<andai> i think i'll get Lubuntu and CrunchBang to start out with, mess with them in vBox
<stlsaint> andai: with that combo you cant go wrong
<MonthOLDpickle> don't bother with Lubuntu in VB
<kosaidpo> MonthOLDpickle: i like the wallpaper can you send it to me please btw ohw uget these info in ur desktop u use conky ??
<slooksterpsv> MonthOLDpickle: why not?
<MonthOLDpickle> just install it on the laptop aas second os
<stlsaint> andai: im running #! with less than 100mb ram running and lubuntu was even lower in my vm after a few custom tweeks
<MonthOLDpickle> Yea I used conky
<MonthOLDpickle> I am trying to make a calendar on it
<slooksterpsv> MonthOLDpickle: it works in vbox very well, just when you install the drivers you have to do it like so: sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run && sudo reboot
<MonthOLDpickle> kosaidpo: what resoultion do you have?
<kosaidpo> MonthOLDpickle: can you send me ur wallpaper please
<MonthOLDpickle> vb works for me it was completely different on my netbook =p
 * andai 's short on CDs, can I install it without burning to CD
<MonthOLDpickle> Yea I am asking what resolution you have cause its 1024 x 600
<MonthOLDpickle> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/183431
<kosaidpo> MonthOLDpickle: 1024
<MonthOLDpickle> andai let it be known
<MonthOLDpickle> once bt is fixed
<MonthOLDpickle> I will be going back to lubuntu
<andai> 1366x768
<stlsaint> andai: yep, use usb
<bioterror> andai, that's tv resolution
<MonthOLDpickle> people still use CS
<bioterror> with hd ready tv
 * MonthOLDpickle is omgwhy
<stlsaint> MonthOLDpickle: sure cover up your anti-lubuntu sentiment now :P
<andai> Yeah, pirated movies work perfectly
<MonthOLDpickle> Andai this room is logged
<kosaidpo> MonthOLDpickle: thanks
<MonthOLDpickle> and that is OT so /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<andai> Yeah, pirating isn't illegal in holland, but seeding is, so if you use torrents you're fucked
<MonthOLDpickle> btw making jello shots out of 190 proof
<andai> lol
<andai> aaanyway, so, Lubuntu = OK for noobmother?
<MonthOLDpickle> andai we have an ot channel
<MonthOLDpickle> I would just slap on ubuntu for her
<MonthOLDpickle> than..sneak in lubuntu later
<andai> no i'm on the laptop now, running ubuntu
<andai> it's fine
<andai> lemme take a screenshot
<bioterror> arch linux isnt that much minimal than what debian is
<MonthOLDpickle> you should use eubuntu lol!!!
<MonthOLDpickle> arch is debian
<MonthOLDpickle> isn't it
<bioterror> or it is
<bioterror> less packages in repos :D
<andai> eubuntu?
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> had to compile some apps by myself
<stlsaint> bioterror: thus i say arch is more advanced than the average use is used/prepared for
<MonthOLDpickle> andai http://edubuntu.org/
<andai> http://s1.bild.me/bilder/290710/5540011craptop.jpg
<andai> Can i make ubuntu look like this
<andai> *lubuntu LOL
<bioterror> huh
<andai> MonthOLDpickle: Why would i give my mom edubuntu? She's not senile yet
<bioterror> horrible desktop
<andai> lol i know
<andai> that's all my shit in there
<andai> you said this is logged so i blurred out the porn and pirated movies
<bioterror> I havent seen anything that disgusting for a while :)
<bioterror> who those icons are HUUUGE?
<MonthOLDpickle> what is this
<andai> yup
<MonthOLDpickle> what am I looking at!
<andai> haha
<bioterror> :D
<andai> anyway i meant the taskbar
<bioterror> "oooo mi eyez!" ;)
<bioterror> http://www.newsrealblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/what_has_been_seen_cannot_be_unseen_695.jpg :D
<andai> lubuntu uses openbox by default?
<stlsaint> andai: openbox?
<stlsaint> no
<stlsaint> lxde
<andai> menu>Other has "Openbox Session"
<andai> i clicked it and didn't notice anything change
<andai> but now it's running as a process
<stlsaint> andai: you will need to install tools required to do a multisession setup
<andai> ah
<andai> i mean.. why is it there
<andai> lol
<stlsaint> andai: options are always available ;)
<andai> can i easily install Lubuntu to flashdisk? :D
<kosaidpo> guys whn i go in recovery mode i dont have that root line
<bioterror> what you have then?
<kosaidpo> a line to fix broken packages another one to go in network as a root
<kosaidpo> i dont rmbr the others
<bioterror> there should be "shell" or something like that if I remember right
<kosaidpo> ill reboot okies bioterror
<bioterror> you migt have to say sudo passwd root in your normal boot
<bioterror> !lubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<kosaidpo> bioterror:   i kno its meta one but shud i remove it cus i already did  with leafpad one time
<kosaidpo> wht u advice me guys
<phillw> kosaidpo: you do not remove it with leafpad !!!, just allow it to be removed :)
<slooksterpsv> phillw is right
<slooksterpsv> I'm going to reboot I'm bored of LXDE gonna reboot to XFCE :P bb in a few
<kosaidpo> phillw: thats philo hihii
<kosaidpo> phillw: so in the end its not installed  right ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Remove%20lubuntu-desktop
<kosaidpo> phillw: okies thanks
<kosaidpo> phillw: btw im plainin to launch a blog is there any cool logo for lubuntu to put on my blog ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: the documentation area does keep me busy :)
<kosaidpo> phillw: cus my sucky understandin in english or mybe i did im jst not really sure so
<phillw> kosaidpo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork would be a good place to head, I use http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18 but that includes a link to down load it.
<kosaidpo> if will upgrade i shud put this --no-install-recommends in he end of the cmmd like last night
<phillw> kosaidpo: are you running 10.10 lubuntu?
<kosaidpo> yeh
<phillw> kosaidpo: you will have an option called update manager in your menu system.
<kosaidpo> phillw: yeh i do have that app
<kosaidpo> update-manager you mean right ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: that will keep you up to date when you ask it to.
<phillw> kosaidpo: if there is anything urgent, it will tell you.
<kosaidpo> yesh i kno : ) but the last time i guess cause of the lack of that lubutu-desktop pacjage asked me to do a partialupgrade first
<kosaidpo> partial upgrade first when tryin to go to 10.10
<phillw> kosaidpo: partial updates are not really recommended. Ensure that you have the lubuntu-desktop meta installed.
<andai> what's the default username on livecd?
<andai> i logged out
<phillw> andai: none
<kosaidpo> theres none
<andai> enter ; enter doesn't work
<kosaidpo> i guess
<kosaidpo> phillw:  is it
<andai> how do i login
<phillw> else it will be root, and no password
<kosaidpo> jst sudo with no psw required
<andai> I'm at the login screen
<andai> there's a textbox asking for a username
<andai> nothing doesn't work
<phillw> use the name root
<andai> i logged out cause i killed the pcmanfm process and then the desktop vanished :P
<kosaidpo> andai: i guess it shud if u use a livecd it go throu automaticly
<andai> root/blank doesn't work either :P
<phillw> andai: just reboot :)
<phillw> if you killed pcmanfm, then you have a non working system.
<andai> lol
<andai> i started it up again
<andai> but it didn't load the desktop
<kosaidpo> andai: uhn how so
<kosaidpo> wht do u have ? then
<andai> i mean pcmanfm :P
<kosaidpo> oh it crashes you mean wht lubuntu u have ??
<andai> i mean i killed it to free up 20mb of ram and when i started it up again it wouldn't load the desktop :P
<MonthOLDpickle> andai installing lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2010-10-24
<andai> still shrinking damn partition
<andai> slow flashdisk is slow
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I've a one laptop at my work with SSD
<bioterror> it's faaaast
<bioterror> :-)
<andai> :D
<andai> http://media.conrad.com/m/4000_4999/4100/4100/4105/410539_RB_00_FB.EPS.jpg
<andai> i have one that's a bit bigger than this
<andai> write speed 4mb/s
<andai> lol wow
<bioterror> 4MB/s :D
<bioterror> you're living the dream, man!
<andai> haha
<andai> http://media.conrad.com/m/4000_4999/4100/4120/4128/412866_AB_00_FB.EPS.jpg
<andai> this is a different one
<Mkaysi> Is there alternate install disk avaiblade?
<Mkaysi> I am just rying to install Lubuntu to very old Compaq presario, with pentium 2.
<Mkaysi> It's booting!
<leszek> hi
<Mkaysi> And now it stopped to show fi_FI.UTF-8...
<Mkaysi> Hi
<Mkaysi> Which is heavier? Windows 98 or Lubuntu?
<slooksterpsv> depends, how much ram does the P2 have?
<Mkaysi> I don't know.
<Mkaysi> I don't even know if it has hard drive.
<Mkaysi> Now I'm checking disk for errors.
<leszek> Lubuntu is heavier
<leszek> Windows 98 runs on a 386er :P
<Mkaysi> Why clickinng Download Lubuntu at http://lubuntu.net/ downloads .iso, not .torrent?
<Mkaysi> Then I must try smaller Linux.
<Mkaysi> "checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs"
<leszek> '?
<Mkaysi> "check finished: no errors found".
<Mkaysi> So it's because of that computer, not disk.
<leszek> Mkaysi: which pc is it ?
<Mkaysi> Compaq presario something
<leszek> ram, cpu ?
<Mkaysi> I don't know :)
<Mkaysi> Compaq desktop pro
<leszek> maybe a too old cpu if you are trying to install 10.10
<Mkaysi> Yes, I think so.
<Mkaysi> Maybe I'll try Puppy Linux
<leszek> 10.10 dropped i586 support
<leszek> Mkaysi: 10.04 has still i586 support
<Mkaysi> Ok, so i'll try it.
<slooksterpsv> dang he left I was gonna say TinyCore
<slooksterpsv> or Puppy
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I removed an icon from the Panel that comes pre-installed and now I do not see a way to re-add it; I refer to the first icon [red in  colour] from the right which opens the 'Shut down / restart / hibernate / end session / cancel'; once removed, can it be added again or is it gone?
<bioterror> nice nick ;)
<bioterror> right click on panel
<bioterror> add / remove panel items
<cyclist_2> bioterror: well..., I can only try...! ;)
<bioterror> application launch bar
<bioterror> and when you edit it, there should be shutdown
<bioterror> or!
<bioterror> just a moment
<cyclist_2> bioterror: no, I am afraid, it is not there anymore...
<bioterror> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=94&f=8
<bioterror> hmmm, in lubuntu that doesnt work
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I'll give you a terminal command
<bioterror> just a moment
<cyclist_2> ok
<bioterror> cp /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel /home/sad157/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<bioterror> ohhh
<bioterror> change that sad157 to your username
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> it's best to return to the square one
<bioterror> did it work
<cyclist_2> bioterror: it did, but the icon is different
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it you got it back?-)
<cyclist_2> bioterror: it looks like a square standing on a corner instead of the traditional 'switch off' type
<bioterror> hmmm
<cyclist_2> but it did work...
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'm gonna do a experiment
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> cd .config
<bioterror> rm -rf lxpanel
<bioterror> then logout and login
<bioterror> ;)
<cyclist_2> bioterror: I logged out and back then logeed in: no change
<cyclist_2> bioterror: I restarted: no change
<cyclist_2> bioterror: the only thing I have not done yet is switch it off completely; but as long as the option to shutdown is there, I am happy eith it
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I got my panel just like it was
<cyclist_2> bioterror: I guess the image for that icon is either corrupted or missing; but I think I can live with that
<bioterror> could you take screenshot?
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> you can take screenshot with command scrot shot.png
<cyclist_2> bioterror: http://imagebin.org/120023
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> gotta think a moment
<bioterror> that looks like a default application icon
<bioterror> or something like that
<cyclist_2> I have this notion that the file 'panel' itself is incorrect at this stage
<bioterror> hmmm
 * bioterror summons someone with 10.04
<bioterror> cyclist_2, could you upgrade to 10.10?-)
<cyclist_2> should not there be an 'image=/path/to/icon/image.png'?
<cyclist_2> bioterror: I would rather correct what I can without upgrading yet
<cyclist_2> could you copy and paste your '/usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel' ?
<bioterror> soon, I'm on my gnome machine
<bioterror> listening couple of songs and then I'll move back to my laptop
<bioterror> are you in a hurry?
<cyclist_2> no, not at all
<bioterror> I had to visit my wifes parents today. so I'm relaxing with listening to Pink Floyd
<cyclist_2> wow...! in-laws...
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> come to #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<cyclist_2> later; now I have got to go for a while; but I will be back today!   o/
<bioterror> maybe we can catch someone with 10.04
<bioterror> becouse I have only 10.10
<cyclist_2> ok; see you later :D (y)
<sgh> hey. can you tell me how to change the screen resolution? Apparently there's no GUI for doing this
<bioterror> menu -> preferences -> monitor settings
<sgh> can you tell me the name of the application? its not in my menu, probably due to the fact that this isn't a fresh Lubuntu install
<sgh> so I need to install it first
<phillw> sgh: from memory it is lxandr that you need.
<leszek> lxrandr
<phillw> leszek: thanks for confirming :)
<sgh> okay thank you :)
<sgh> well the panel looks like it used to before (1024:768), but everything is much smaller than before (meaning it looks like I use a higher resolution)
<sgh> I will log out and in and report if this doesn't change
 * bioterror feels that it might be a case of Xorg -configure
<bioterror> did it do the trick?
<sgh> logging out and in helped
<bioterror> niice
<sgh> thank you guys for your help
<bioterror> np, it's our duty ;)
<bioterror> I would like to know our success percentage, phillw?-)
<andai> how do i turn services on/off
<bioterror> sudo service <service> stop
<bioterror> sudo service <service> restart
<bioterror> sudo service <service> start
<andai> lol
<andai> i mean disable
<andai> but i think i found it, preferences > desktop session?
<bioterror> yes, those are only desktop applications
<andai> hm
<andai> iḿ sure i read about a GUI for this in lubuntu
<hydrozii> is there a way to auto login to keyring each time?
<bioterror> hydrozii, you mean that wlan thing?
<bioterror> hi again
<cyclist_2> bioterror: hi, there!
<bioterror> how's the icon in your lxde menu?
<cyclist_2> I had no luck, trying a few thing; it is not a problem, really [just an icon image]
<hydrozii> idk i guess
<hydrozii> everytime i log in it asks for keyring pass to connect to wlan
<hydrozii> and i was wondering if i could just make it automatically log in to that each time
<hydrozii> how can i adjust the colors for a theme?
<bioterror> hydrozii, right click the wlan icon, edit connections, take wireless tab open, edit your wireless connetion and make it available to all users
<bioterror> then it wont ask it anymore
<hydrozii> awesome thanks
<bioterror> colors for a theme
<hydrozii> yah i havent found a gui option to edit a theme
<bioterror> for the panel you can change the background image
<bioterror> and menu -> preferences -> customize look and feel
<hydrozii> i dont have a "customize look and feel" option
<bioterror> lxappearance
<Kurdistan> hey my internet family
<hydrozii> i have to say lubuntu is pretty sick
<hydrozii> so far no bugs or anything
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi :) welcome. buntu is quite boring. :P so stable.
<Kurdistan> :) I am testing avast for fun
<hydrozii> i've used xubuntu and ubuntu before
<Kurdistan> I have used :) xubuntu and ubuntu also before
<Kurdistan> any many others
<hydrozii> i like lubuntu the best so far
<hydrozii> still havent found the options to edit hotkeys though
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi, my english s-cks.
<Kurdistan> what is hotkeys?
<hydrozii> um.. a combination of keys to make stuff happen
<hydrozii> like turn up sound
<hydrozii> volume*
<Kurdistan> I see, no idea. :) I dont use hotkeys. :P
<hydrozii> oh well i like to hit function + or function - to turn the volume up and down
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi, maybe other knows
<hydrozii> its okay ill figure it out eventually
<hydrozii> for some reason minecraft framerate is really really low in lubuntu?
<Kurdistan> minecraft, pc game?
<hydrozii> and also does anyone know how i can setup aqualung to automatically grab all the music from my music folder when i open it?
<hydrozii> yah minecraft is a java game
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi, have you tried install the closed graphic drivers?
<hydrozii> in hardware drivers?
<Kurdistan> yes
<hydrozii> in other buntus it usually has a 3d graphics driver i can activate but in lubuntu there are no options
<Kurdistan> you have ati or nvidia?
<hydrozii> nvidia
<bioterror> hmmm
<hydrozii> how do i go about getting the driver and such
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi it is really easy
<bioterror> hydrozii, .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml there's your keyboard shortcuts
<Kurdistan> do you use lubuntu 10.10 or 10.04?
<hydrozii> 10.04 i think
<Kurdistan> like me then
<Kurdistan> go to synaptic and install nvidia common
<Kurdistan> jockeys is installed hydrozzi?
<hydrozii> awesome worked perfectly
<Kurdistan> after you have installed nvidia common. you can go to hardware drivers
<hydrozii> yup
<Kurdistan> then pick nvidia-current (recommend)
<Kurdistan> restart your computer
<hydrozii> yup restarting brb
<Kurdistan> then you are done
<djs>  how do i check what video driver i'm using?
<Kurdistan> djs, system tole and profile
<djs> thanks
<djs> would it also be in the xorg file?
<hydrozii> holy crap minecraft runs at like twice the framerate it did in xubuntu
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi, good or bad?
<hydrozii> good
<Kurdistan> djs, look to systeme profiler and benchmarker
<Kurdistan> :) hydrozzi great
<hydrozii> okay so how exactly do i edit .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml to set hotkeys?
<hydrozii> <keybind key ="??"> ??
<bioterror> there's examples
<hydrozii> what do i put for function +, function -
<Kurdistan> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings   hydrozzi look to this site
<hydrozii> thanks :)
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi, did it help you anything+
<hydrozii> um just barely started reading it
<hydrozii> i was messing with my music and other things
<hydrozii> but it looks good
<Kurdistan> hydrozzi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422861   try look here
<Kurdistan> I am going to bed. have nice evening you all.
<hydrozii_> C- is ctrl, A- is alt, but what is function?
<hydrozii_> M-?
<andai> java applets not working. greyed out.
<hydrozii_> ugh my aqualung is messed up... anybody else use aqualung?
<phillw> hydrozii_: I've used it, but not for a while. what's the problem?
#lubuntu 2011-10-17
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> /usr/bin/lubuntu-software-center: line 24: import: command not found
<wxl> /usr/bin/lubuntu-software-center: line 28: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<wxl> ?
<SetiAmon> Hey i have ubuntu 11.10 installed.i remember there was a way to Try lubuntu without reinstalling, what was it again
<SetiAmon> basically i want to try out lxde on ubuntu,what do i download.and it will be reversable.
<wxl> SetiAmon: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu#Configuration_for_Login_Managers
<wxl> after you install lxde
<wxl> which you can do in synaptic, aptitude, apt-get etc..
<wxl> might check out #lxde
<wxl> lubuntu ain't just ubuntu+lxde
<SetiAmon> I know
<SetiAmon> Wait
<SetiAmon> it isn't
<wxl> nope
<SetiAmon> what is lubuntu then
<wxl> ubuntu has a bunch of bullshit on it that lubuntu doesn't :D
<wxl> (like unity)
<wxl> xubuntu was intended to be a lightweight distribution but it really was more like ubuntu+xfce and thus it was never really lightweight
<meway> why is there no version later than 11.04 yet :(
<wxl> because you don't know where to look? :D
<meway> sudo apt-get install tmw gives me a really really old client
<wxl> latest version of tmu seems to be 1.0+git20110505-2
<wxl> which, as you can see, is the latest in precise http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&keywords=tmw
<wxl> so if you're getting anything less, fix your sources
<meway> I must update :(
<wxl> why don't you just do the version, meway ?
<meway> tmw is horribly broken and old as fuck :) simplest wording I can put it in xD
<wxl> apt-get install tmw=1.0+git20110505-2
<meway> ah that might help...
<wxl> but you must be using the right sources
<meway> nope not found
<wxl> you running lubuntu 11.04 or 11.10?
<meway> how do I change the souces?
<meway> 11.04
<wxl> ok so assuming you are using the 11.04 sourrces...
<wxl> then, yep, old
<wxl> you can temporarily add the source
<wxl> run an install
<wxl> and then remove the source
<wxl> you should also probably hold the package
<wxl> i have to do the opposite thing.. i.e. use an old package.. because thunderbird isn't supported beyond v3.1.5 for ppc
<wxl> and sylpheed/claws piss me off
<meway> idk how T.T
<wxl> anywho
<wxl> go to Preferences > Software Sources > Other Software > Add...
<meway> wxl how do I add the source?
<wxl> use this line:
<meway> where is "software sources" please back up and being with click the big circle in the bottom left corner
<meway> xD
<wxl> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric universe
<wxl> oh my meway
<wxl> so if you've clicked on that then you should see preferences!
<meway> yup
<wxl> ok keep going then
<meway> ?
<wxl> um
<meway> I see...
<wxl> click on software sources
<wxl> click on the updates tab
<wxl> include the aforementioned line:
<wxl> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric universe
<meway> there is none
<wxl> hit ok
<meway> There is no software sources >.< that is where you lost me ...
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i thought that was arround in 11.04
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> terminal time
<wxl> or just run
<wxl> gksudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> when you have leafpad open, copy/paste that line at the end
<wxl> save it
<Unit193> Adding oneiric sources in Natty? Not the best idea
<wxl> oh for this goofy ass game it ain't a big deal
<wxl> :D
<Unit193> Please try to keep this family friendly too
<meway> wxl I know how to use the terminal
<meway> lets go with that xD
<wxl> Unit193: yes dear
<meway> wxl copy what line where?
<wxl> meway: put it in sources.list
<meway> anywhere?
<wxl> prolly best at the end
<meway> and than?
<wxl> save it
<wxl> sudo apt-get update
<wxl> sudo apt-get install tmw
<meway> tmw or the git+akjas29823402342 w/e one?
<wxl> it should be the most recent and should install that version anyways
<wxl> lastly let's get it on hold:
<wxl> echo "tmw hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<wxl> then remove that line from soures list so oneiric doesn't come back to haunt you any futher
<wxl> if/when you upgrade to 11.10, then you should probably take it off hold
<wxl> echo "tmw install" | dpkg --set-selections
<meway> wxl wait what?>
<meway> I am still on sudo apt-get install tmw?
<meway> should I do this?
<wxl> yes
<meway> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<wxl> did you update first?
<meway> yes
<wxl> weird
<wxl> try
<wxl> apt-get install tmw=1.0+git20110505-2
<meway> tmw was not found
<meway> btw I do have tmw installed from previous ...
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> do you pastebinit?
<meway> ?
<meway> wxl, how do I uninstall tmw?
<wxl> well it's a nice tool but if you could copy/paste your sources.list into pastebin that would be nice
<wxl> sudo apt-get remove tmw
<wxl> and you can reinstall with
<wxl> sudo apt-get install --reinstall tmw
<wxl> be back in a few
<meway> wxl you want me to paste my source list?
<meway> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric universe is correct?
<meway> I get this error on sudo apt-get update
<meway> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en
<meway> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/oneiric/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<laumonier> my pcmanfm freezes sometimes can someone help me to fix this problem?
<wxl> hm ok meway hold on
<meway> wxl, not sure if that link works
<meway> and I am told this will break things so I have backed everything up just in case
<wxl> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric universe
<wxl> that's what i have in mine
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> update to 11.10 :D
<meway> you sure you did not typo?
<wxl> last one is a copy/paste
<meway> ;_;
<meway> download page?
<wxl> sudo do-release-upgrade
<meway> this will effect what ?
<wxl> upgrade to 11.10
<meway> during the upgrade will effect what?
<wxl> your distribution
<wxl> you go from 11.04 to 11.10
<wxl> natty to oneiric
<wxl> then you'll have tmw
<wxl> the new one
<meway> wxl, without restarting?
<meway> cause it is doing it right now :s
<wxl> dunno about the restart
<meway> i_i I am running a server
 * meway logs in to warn properly the users
<meway> nvm nobody is online I must not be that important today rofl
<KM0201> warn users about what?
<wxl> possible restart with a do-release-upgrade
<wxl> he's running a server
<wxl> ever get your dm working, KM0201 ?
<KM0201> wxl: haven't really messed w/ it.
<wxl> good to hear you're out having fun :D
<KM0201> lol... is that what htey call it?
<wxl> hahahah uh oh maybe not in your case :D
<meway> please tell me there is a logical reason other than hardware failure that google chrome would have a red boarder for no apparent reason?
<wxl> good to hear you're out having fun :D
<wxl> sorry about that
<meway> lol what?
<wxl> just fforget it :D
<new2lubuntu> sorry to bother you guys as i know some of you are busy,, i accidently deleted my shutdown button on the right side.. how do i get it back?
<wxl> right click panel
<wxl> add / remove panel items
<bioterror> easiest way is to remove lxpanel configuration
<wxl> add "application launch bar"
<wxl> ah
<wxl> nevermind my idea
<wxl> there's no shutdown in the menu....
<bioterror> as I said
<new2lubuntu> yeah haha i noticed
<bioterror> rm -rf !
<new2lubuntu> removing lxpanel config will do what? return it to default?
<bioterror> Unit193, make a faq about removing lxpanel configurations? :)
<new2lubuntu> that or is their a way to "factory reset" without goingtthrough the hassle of putting iso on usb stick etc..
<bioterror> goto .config and remove lxpanel
<bioterror> ~/.config/
<new2lubuntu> which will leave me with what to navigate?
<new2lubuntu> or does it default it when i do as you have instructed.
<bioterror> remove it
<bioterror> and logout and back in
<new2lubuntu> i dont understand how to get to .config
<new2lubuntu> and i feel bad about it
<new2lubuntu> fyi
<bioterror> cd ~/.config/
<bioterror> or in pcmanfm press h
<bioterror> and it will show you dot files
<wxl> hey does mail-notification work with lxde?
<bioterror> it's upto mail client if it uses notifyd or what ever it was ;)
<bioterror> but I remember sylpheed notified
<wxl> k
<smw> has anyone gotten volume keys to work in lubuntu?
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> works out of box ;)
<smw> damn... you are right
 * smw feels stupid
<bioterror> if you look into lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> you have there keyboard section
<smw> bioterror, there is just no feedback from the system :-P
<smw> wait, mute button does not unmute
<smw> lol
<bioterror> your ears doesnt give you feedback?-)
<smw> bioterror, where is lubuntu-rc.xml?
<bioterror> .config/openbox/
<smw> bioterror, I don't have lubuntu-rc.xml :-\
<smw> bioterror, can you give me a list of directories to nuke?
<smw> bioterror, I installed lubuntu-desktop after using openbox...
<smw> thanks for the help :-). I need to go
<preyas> any one here
<preyas> hey sit
<preyas> hey sir
<preyas> my title bar theme gone off
<preyas> when i used this command
<preyas> compiz --replace ccp
<preyas> hi there my lubuntu title theme is crashed
<preyas> i used this command compiz --replace ccp
<preyas> then it got crashed
<cjs> Any thoughts on why lxdm wouldn't be running my startup script specified with "Exec=/home/cjs/.fvwm/start-lxde-fvwm" in the /usr/share/xsessions/fvwm-lxde.desktop file? I have it drop the date in a file as its first action, and I can run the script as user "nobody" and it does so. But that doesn't happen when I try to log in.
<cjs> Moving the script to /usr/bin doesn't help, either.
<cjs> Hm. Works ok with gdm.
<meway> how do i disable my screen savor and make my monitor shut off?
<meway> monitor should shut off automatic when nothing happens for 30m
<meway> and I don't want a screen savor
<meway> what should I do?
<meway> oh nvm I see that you added this option in this version xD
<bioterror> xsreensaver does that locking
<bioterror> remote tap from there for locking screen
<romm> hey guys. i'm installing LDE over an existing ubuntu 11.10 installation. is there a way to cleanly get rid of unity etc.? i want this to be like a clean lubuntu install
<GuitarBizarre> Hey, newbie question here, I'm trying to install some variant of snes9x on my netbook, compaq 311C, lubuntu 11.10, new install
<GuitarBizarre> I'm finding it difficult, most repositories seem to be out of date on either the build or the version of ubuntu to which they refer
<GuitarBizarre> I keep finding references to gsnes9x, but it seems the ubuntu repositories don't have this package, terminal says package not found
<GuitarBizarre> I've got a tar.bz2 I can find, of course, but I'm rather hopeless with such things
<GuitarBizarre> and I'd prefer a graphical frontend, I believe the vanilla snes9x releases are command line
<SAKKED> how can i install WLAN drivers to öubuntu?
<SAKKED> lubuntu
<SAKKED> some how lubuntu doesnt support my old laptop
<badseed> Hello, I have to install Lubuntu on a computer wich have a pretty small HDD. Could you tell me wich size I should give to / (and keep enough space for few softwares like "the gimp" and "libreoffice"?
<bioterror> badseed, make swap 1.5x the RAM and rest for /
<badseed> I'd like to keep the maximum space for the /home... So...
<badseed> Do you know how much space does the / system takes for a regular install?
<jrgifford> badseed: I don't know, but I normally set my / partition about 10GB or so. Although I normally start installing everything under the sun shortly thereafter, I've never run into problems space-wise. You could probably get away with 5GB.
<badseed> ok thank you very much ;-)
<badseed> Have a good day/evening ;-)
<SAKKED> is there any software center?
<SAKKED> in lubuntu
<SAKKED> like ubuntu
<jrgifford> SAKKED: yeah, there is.
<jrgifford> https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-software-center
<jrgifford> it's in beta though.
<saml> hey, when I double click an icon in desktop,  I want to get some animatino that the application is being started
<saml> is it possible?
<saml> i double click.. and nothing happens for a few seconds.. so i end up launching the application many times
<SAKKED> ok
<SAKKED> is it open beta?
<SAKKED> how can i install that sofware center?
<SAKKED> sudo apt-get lubuntu-software-center
<SAKKED> ?
<SAKKED> or should i use ubuntu sofware center?
<jrgifford> SAKKED: you should be able to add the PPA then install it.
<jrgifford> SAKKED: https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<SAKKED> how do i download that?
<SAKKED> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main
<SAKKED> ?
<jrgifford> sudo apt-add repository  ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<SAKKED> is it possible to use ubuntu software center? :D
<SAKKED> jrgifford: what does that command do?
<SAKKED> installs that software center?
<jrgifford> the command will add the ppa. after that you'll need to do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-software-center to install it.
<SAKKED> whats ppa`?
<jrgifford> it's the repository that provides the lubuntu software center.
<SAKKE> lol
<SAKKE> shell crashed
<SAKKE> so whats PPA?
<jrgifford> SAKKED: it's a way for developers to distrubute stuff before it gets uploaded into the main repositories. so, you can install it or the latest version.
<SAKKE> ok
<SAKKE> so can u retype that command
<SAKKE> how to add that ppa and istall
<SAKKE> *install
<SAKKE> look like i cant install adobe flash plugin to chromium
<SAKKE> any alternates for watching youtube?
<SAKKE> nvm
<SAKKE> found solution =)
<jrgifford> SAKKED: ok. sorry I didn't reply sooner, was busy with schoolwork.
<SAKKE> np
<SAKKE> so can i just use ubuntu software center+?
<jrgifford> You could, but it'd bring in a bunch of gnome stuff.
<SAKKE> like what? =)
<jrgifford> well, all the stuff here, plus their dependencies - http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/software-center
<jrgifford> you can go ahead and install the normal ubuntu software center, but I recommend your realize what you're getting into... :)
<SAKKE> =)
<SAKKE> ok
<SAKKE> i just install that lubuntu software center
<SAKKE> is there any instruction how to install that?
<SAKKE> òn interenet
<SAKKE> is gnome Mplayer lighter than VLC?
<jrgifford> SAKKE: Yeah, tehre are instructions. - http://askubuntu.com/questions/68194/how-do-i-install-the-lubuntu-software-center
<jrgifford> *there
<SAKKE> ok ty
<SAKKE> is that beta forever or is it going to reach final?
<SAKKE> and when it comes with Lubuntu?
<jrgifford> it'll become final, for now though it's beta.
<SAKKE> ok
<jrgifford> It should ship by default in 12.04 in April, not 100% sure about that though
<SAKKE> ok
<SAKKE> wtf
<SAKKE> it doest work
<SAKKE> just wont open
<SAKKE> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/install-lubuntu-software-center.html
<SAKKE> it says i should remove spaces :O
<econdudeawesome> loving the new lubuntu. Very clean. Any way to display on multiple monitors?
<silverlightning> yes there should be, I am looking in to the same
<silverlightning> libre office impress
<econdudeawesome> phillw, do you have any insight?
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> idk why even i remove apache i still have /etc/apache2 folder
<badseed> Hello, could you please tell me how to install the "Swiss French" keyboard in lubuntu? I don't find it during the install.
<xsaidx> badseed: use lxkeymap
<badseed> xsaidx, should I launch it via a terminal?
<xsaidx> badseed:  in the menu at the bottom you ll see preference then lxkeymap
<badseed> xsaidx, uh ok thank you very much!
<xsaidx> badseed: de rien
<badseed> eheh mon anglais est si naze?! :p
<xsaidx> hello guys
<wxl> a belated hello xsaidx
<xsaidx> wxl: hello back
<wxl> just responding to your hi from 20 minutes ago :D
<xsaidx> wxl:  : D
<xsaidx> i get this error "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mcrypt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<xsaidx> " when i try to make new project with zf
<xsaidx> wxl: any idea why
<wxl> off hand no
<wxl> do you have mcrypt.so anywhere?
<xsaidx> wxl: yes
<wxl> where?
<xsaidx> i shud remove it
<xsaidx> i guess i read in that list mail
<xsaidx> wxl: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mcrypt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<xsaidx> wxl: now it dl php files instead of executing em
<wxl> huh
<wxl> no clues
<xsaidx> wxl: when i click on that folder where the index.php shud get run it gets downloaded intead
<wxl> xsaidx: again i'm just trying to think through this with you. i don't have php (and really don't want to bother installing it to try to help you figure it out!). that being said.. you are having this symptom of downloading as a result of removing mcrypt.so?
<wxl> oh mcrypt is just a library you had in your program (or still do)
<xsaidx> yeh i guess i shud activate it
<wxl> that should be irrelevant to the behaviior you're observing imho
<xsaidx> it says the module doesnt exist
<wxl> relevant? http://www.php.net/manual/en/mcrypt.setup.php#97841
<wxl> http://www.php.net/manual/en/mcrypt.setup.php#92227
<xsaidx> k
<xsaidx> tnx
<wxl> here too http://randyfay.com/comment/92#comment-92
<wxl> yep that last one is the exact problem you're having
<wxl> next time google the error first ;)
<xsaidx> wxl: the thins is i have already that file in it but still dl files :P
<xsaidx> btw i dont get the error now
<xsaidx> brb
<saml> hey, gnome has take a break thingy that blocks keyboard input after certain amount of time.
<saml> does lxde have that?
<silverarrow> haven't noticed any
<saml> can I change lxpanel location?
<saml> i want it to be located at the top, not at the bottom
<bioterror> change it ;)
<saml> how?
<xsaidx> back
<xsaidx> saml  click right on it  and there u set it
<saml> xsaidx, thanks
<xsaidx> uw saml
<wxl> xsaidx: http://www.surfthe.us/reference/phptshoot.html
<wxl> xsaidx: better yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting_PHP_5
<xsaidx> wxl: thanks a lot
<wxl> np
<wxl> just some creative googling
<xsaidx> wxl: well i guess the php5 mod who was missed cus me too i found out earlier i jst need to activate mod php5 but when i try to  it says not xist but ididnt think abt install in it
<xsaidx> wxl: thanks again
<wxl> kewl well glad we found the problem
<wxl> happy programming :D
<xsaidx> wxl:  :D
<therealmarv> Hello. I installed gedit and still get this one warning while starting. Does anybody know a solution?
<therealmarv> (gedit:1965): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-buttons.css:159:10: Expected valid border
<wxl> try a different theme
<therealmarv> hmmm, how to switch (I suppose gnome?!) theme?
<wxl> gtk = gimp tool kit
<wxl> what version you on?
<th__> hi any command to get the default menu bar back?
<th__> removed the right most icon (logoff, reboot...)
<bioterror> that was second today
<th__> yep.. just installed lubuntu over ubuntu and removed ubuntu-desktop afterwards..
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> cd .config
<bioterror> and remove lxpanel
<bioterror> logoff and log back in
<bioterror> or sudo service lxdm restart
<bioterror> should do the same
<Unit193> lxpanelctl restart won't do it?
<therealmarv> @wxl Tried to switch themes with gtk-theme-switch Warning message does not dissapear. Seems I have to live with it
<meetingology> therealmarv: Error: "wxl" is not a valid command.
<wxl> teehee
<th___> hehe that went great.. (not)
<bioterror> Unit193, does it do it?
<th___> well I have a menu bar, but I removed the icon to logoff
<wxl> i meant your overall theme in openbox (may affect the same thing, but for safety's sake..)
<wxl> use customize look & feel in preferences and it should give you theme options
<wxl> moving from gtk2 to 3 cause a few little hiccups with themes and such..
<therealmarv> @ wxl. My Lubuntu is pretty new. I tried to switch to e.g. LXDE default (from Lubuntu default) and the warning message dissapeared
<meetingology> therealmarv: Error: "wxl." is not a valid command.
<therealmarv> sorry
<therealmarv> never will write (at) again
<th___> can you restore the default menu bar?
<therealmarv> so this a kind of a bug in Lubuntu Theme because this message will not appear with the other LXDE Themes
<wxl> therealmarv: i'd call that a tad of a bug
<wxl> th___: yep
<wxl> mv ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel ~/
<wxl> (you could also just rm it if you don't want a copy)
<th___> thnx
<wxl> lxpanelctl restart
<th___> mm.. removed it, but the restart does not work
<wxl> that's strange
<wxl> try log off/on
<SAKKED> why did they destroy ubuntu with that unity shell? =(
<wxl> SAKKED: no sh**
<th___> sakked: I don't know, but apt-install lubuntu-desktop worked for me ;)
<SAKKED> :D
<SAKKED> th___: u changed ubuntu to lubuntu? D:
<SAKKED> :D
<wxl> SAKKED: i did that originally too
<wxl> but that's really funky
<wxl> at that point you have the lxde equivalent of xubuntu
<wxl> all the bloat of ubuntu but with a lightweight gui
<Unit193> !purelxde | If you must "convert"
<ubot5> If you must "convert": If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> ^^ what Unit193 said
<SAKKED> sudo apt-get remove acpi-support acpid adium-theme-ubuntu aisleriot apg app-install-data app-install-data-partner appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt apt-xapian-index apturl apturl-common at-spi2-core avahi-autoipd bamfdaemon banshee banshee-extension-soundmenu banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore baobab binfmt-support bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer branding-ubuntu brasero brasero-cdrkit brasero-common brltty c2esp checkbox ch
<wxl> not here tho
<wxl> :D
<SAKKED> lol
<SAKKED> soz
<SAKKED> XD
<MichealH> !pastebin | SAKKED
<ubot5> SAKKED: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MichealH> :)
<SAKKED> so that command turns ubuntu to lubuntu? :D
<MichealH> It removes all the bloat
<MichealH> And basically leaves you with lubuntu as it is on the CD
<Unit193> Eh, best as it can, but a clean wipe+install is better
<MichealH> Whoops (I hate Key combos)
<SAKKED> http://ubuntuhelp.tumblr.com/post/1301847558/is-there-a-way-i-can-switch-from-my-installed-regular
<SAKKED> btw
<souliaq> Problem with Gnome-AlsaMixer, I use this in Lubuntu 11.04, I install today Lubuntu 11.10 and this give me errors (don't run, in console mode show Glib errors)
<SAKKED> what happened to madrake?
<SAKKED> *mandrake
<MichealH> SAKKED, That leaves all the regular ubuntu bloat IN, rather than removing it :)
<wxl> hahaha
<MichealH> souliaq, Does "alsamixer" in Terminal show a mixer?
<souliaq> no
<MichealH> Hm
<souliaq> I launch this in terminal to see errors
<SAKKED> ok
<souliaq> in Lxde nothing happends
<MichealH> souliaq, In 11.04 did it work?
<souliaq> sound works well, the default volume changer works well too
<souliaq> yes
<souliaq> perfectly
<SAKKED> wasnt that redhat/madrake the most popular distribution?
<SAKKED> in 2005?
<SAKKED> not long ago
<souliaq> buy I need alsamixer to advanced options
<souliaq> for example Audacity is not recording, I need change de in device
<souliaq> in LXTerminal gnome-alsamixer shotme a lot of errors of this type:
<souliaq> (gnome-alsamixer:1866): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<MichealH> souliaq, But does alsamixer actually show a window?
<MichealH> Warnigns should not affect it
<souliaq> no, nothing of nothing
<souliaq> for that reason, I launch alsamixer in LXTerminal
<souliaq> I try with normal user
<souliaq> and with SUDO
<souliaq> the same errors
<souliaq> in both users
<MichealH> Hm, It could well be a bug then
<souliaq> you Install Lubuntu 11.10 ?
<souliaq> you installed Lubuntu 11.10?
<MichealH> Nope
<souliaq> well, then I must wait, at least two months
<souliaq> I think i don't  need the gnome alsamixer, Lubuntu comes with alsamixer (graphical in textmode), I don't knew this.
<ralinux> hy guys what tool for networking is the best?
<uofm49426> anyone have 11.10 and using a bt878 card help me before i downgrade to 10.10
<SAKKED> bt878 card?
<uofm49426> tv card
<uofm49426> bttv and video 4 linux
<KM0201> uofm49426: been a while since i used one, but typically it worked almost perfectly w/ linux
<KM0201> and vlc
<KM0201> never got the remote to work, but using the keyboard to change channels was no big deal
<uofm49426> like i tell everyone i dont use the tv card but the fm tuner is used
<KM0201> ah, that i don't know
<uofm49426> its a pv-48000
<uofm49426> it worked in 10.10
<uofm49426> have you worked with the bttv file maybe i can past it for you maybe you can think why it dont work
<uofm49426> atleast trying to keep me from downgrading
<uofm49426> i dont have cable so what games are not on espn 3 or over the air i listen to them on my radio
<uofm49426> what is that past website
<uofm49426> was card blacklisted sence 10.10
<uofm49426> bttv
<uofm49426> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711408/ km0201
<mark76> Hey ho silverlightning
<silverlightning> hi mark76
<silverlightning> ; )
<mark76> Did you get mplayer sorted out?
<silverlightning> not really, but it is manageable
<silverlightning> not sure what causes it
<mark76> Well that's something
<KM0201> uofm49426: unfortunatley, it hs been so long since i used mine, i can't recall mucha bout it, other than it pretty much "just worked" with VLC
<silverlightning> I am buying a new fan for my old laptop, to make it less noisy
<mark76> I watched that show you sent me
<mark76> I could have sworn the guy with the broken limbs was dead
<silverlightning> broken limbs?
<silverarrow> mark76: and lubuntu is behaving?
<mark76> Dunno, I'ma  debhead :D
<mark76> I'm a
<jwash> hi everyone, i want to uninstall 'ace of penguins' but it also requires me to uninstall 'lubuntu-desktop'. how do i prevent this behavior
<jwash> via synaptic
<uofm49426> i makes me frustrated when things just  dont work when new releases come out
<mark76> lubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<jwash> that was just an example, is there a way to only remove 'ace of penguins'?
<mark76> Probably
<mark76> But you'd have to do it in a terminal
<silverarrow> mark76: pure debian?
<mark76> Yep :D
<silverarrow> is it tricky to get runnig?
<mark76> Not really
<uofm49426> 11.04 was always stalling when it was inactive in screen saver when i had my acer 5515 when ati stop putting out drivers for xpress 1200 so i keep using intrepid
<mark76> Word of advice though. If you're going to try it and you want to install it don't install from a live session.
<mark76> Also, their version of LXDE isn't as polished as the Lubuntu one
<uofm49426> so far as far as my computers go  intrepid and maverick just worked great
<KM0201> silverarrow: no offense, you will never survive on a pure debian install.
<mark76> Intrepid's a bit ancient, surely?
<KM0201> i'm not even sure if intrepid is still supported
<KM0201> actually, im pretty sure its not
<uofm49426> hey never had one problem with intrepid it was a good stable os
<KM0201> actualy, i thought intrepid sucked.
<KM0201> it's what pushed me to Debian
<KM0201> hardy wasn't much better
<KM0201> 9.04, there was dramatic improvement, and they've continued that ..
<KM0201> until they started this unity mess
<uofm49426> is there a way i can install 10.10 and 11.10  on 2 different partions
<uofm49426> so i can work on why my tv card works in one and not the other
<uofm49426> i have a free 49 gb hard drive i use as extra storage between windows and linux
<smw> uofm49426, yeah, when you install you just need to make sure to not overwrite the other partition.
<smw> uofm49426, http://askubuntu.com/questions/13977/dual-booting-two-ubuntu-versions may work
<smw> manually partition or make sure it is using the right hard drive during install
<PereZ> Hi people... I need a little help =P
<PereZ> I'm using Lubuntu 11.10, and always that I press the Super button, the menu opens... How can I disable that??
<uofm49426> hey worked i have both 11.10 and 10.10 on 2 partions same hard drive
<uofm49426> all for fm radio lol
<silverarrow> great
<silverarrow> and the tv card?
<uofm49426> it worked in 10.10 before i went to 11.10
<uofm49426> 11.10 cant get it to work
<silverarrow> I see. Have you had a chance to test it yet?
<silverarrow> after the new install I mean
<KM0201> PereZ: did you enable that somehow, cuz i don't have that.
<uofm49426> km0201 can you tell me my paste number
<KM0201> 711408
<uofm49426> thanks
<PereZ> KM0201: I have no idea how I did that... =P
<uofm49426> brb
<koulamaras> Hello all! I would like to ask: What is the option "lubuntu netbook" at the login screen? It doesn't seem to do anything. I'm using lubuntu 11.10, upgraded from 11.04
<Unit193> Lubuntu Netbook worked on 11.04, but there is a bug in LXDM that prevents it from working on 11.10 without the work around
<koulamaras> the workaround is to add the lubuntu ppa?
<Unit193> Nope, edit a file. Do you really want it? I'll pull up the workaround
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Lubuntu_Netbook_not_launching
<koulamaras> OK thank you very much!
<mykel> help please---volumne control is greyed out and no sound
<mykel> anyone care to help, please
<mykel> lubuntu 11.10
<uofm49426> yes tv card working in maverick but not i the 11.10
#lubuntu 2011-10-18
<piousminion> My install seems to be stuck at "Configuring target system" - "ubuntu ubiquity[3347]: log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect" and won't go any farther. Ideas?
<lurburnter> is anybody elses notification notification creating blank spaces in their panel?
<lurburnter> as in there is an invisible force field of untouchable icons blazing from right to left on my task bar
<sagaci> yep, the networkmanager applet is blank after it connects to 3G
<wingiii> plz anybody can tell me why official lubuntu website is down?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> to many interest. may be
<Unit193> It got a redirect so that Canonicle (spelled badly :P) would handle the load from the new release
<SAKKED> how can i change character encoding??
<SAKKED> LXTerminal
<Laibcoms> question, how do I add another keyboard layout with lxkeymap?  And what's the shortcut key to switch between layouts?
<KM0201> hmm, thats a good one
<morko> Laibcoms, KM0201: The keyboard layout can't be saved using LXKeymap. To change permanently your keyboard layout, please run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<morko> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/OneiricOcelot
<KM0201> ah ok.
<KM0201> i knew how to reconfigure, but i didn't know you couldn't save multiple layouts
<Laibcoms> Ah so it's not possible to have multiple layouts right now. I thought I just can't find the setting, currently if I need to type in a different script I have to run lxkeymap window to switch.  Thanks tnx. ^^
<silverarrow> what are the differences in lubuntu 11.10 compared to previous ?
<silverarrow> on my old hard ware it runs with less cpu load streaming tv and similar
<silverarrow> the lubuntu guys have managed to make it even lighter, or is it a driver thing?
<Neosano> "The release did not include many new features as work focused on integration with Ubuntu instead."
<Neosano> says the wikipedia
<silverarrow> maybe just a fluke happening then
<silverarrow> there is usually an explanation though
<Neosano> and there's a problem for me :< livecd doesn't start
<Neosano> I checked for disc errors - no errors were found
<silverarrow> I see
<Neosano> I can see lubuntu loading screen with these 5 dots
<Neosano> and then it throws me to the console
<silverarrow> it will not boot at all? you have checked bios settings ?
<silverarrow> I see
<Neosano> if I type "startx" it loads lxde desktop.. but not the lubuntu one
<silverarrow> hmm, I had that on some hardware in Ubuntu
<Neosano> so there's LXDE image on the desktop and this ugly lxpanel skin :<
<Neosano> previous versions were working just fine!
<silverarrow> but this time it boots fine on a HP I haven't manage to install any buntu at all
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> have a bug to report ... but not the time to do the paperwork ^^ who is available for help?
<NRWlion> hi IAmNotThatGuy ;) are you able to help me with a bug i encountered?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bug?
<Neosano> "sudo service lxdm start" fixed my problem, please fix it anyway -.-
<IAmNotThatGuy> NRWlion, Whats the issue?
<IAmNotThatGuy> PM me
<MidnighToker> hi people
<MidnighToker> anyone know how to configure the autologon? it gave me an option during install but I can't now disable it :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> MidnighToker: search lightdm
<MidnighToker> ty :)
<MidnighToker> ah, and for the record, `lxdm-config` also lets me disable it :)
<croque> How do I toggle the titlebar back on once I've un-decorated it from the window menu?
<wxl> croque: mouse over like you're going to grow the window and right click
<croque> wxl:  Cool...works great...thanks for the tip.
<wxl> np
<wxl> why is gir unity included in the latest set of updates?
<morri> hi guys,
<wxl> hey morri
<jgratero> Hi
<morri> recently updated lubuntu and firestly it upgraded firefox too, and Id like to downgrade and secondly firefox tells me the flash is outdated
<morri> and therefore it doesn't show any flash
<wxl> you'd like to downgrade which?
<morri> I dlike to have firefox 5 again
<bioterror> why?
<morri> but I would go with 7 if the flash (which is installed) was working(or if firefox would let it work)
<wxl> so if i'm hearing you right you'd like to change just because the upgraded one didn't work with flash?
<morri> well I would like to downgrade because I don't like other things in 7 either, I had it downgraded before when I was in 11.04 and locked it but now it is not available anymore
<morri> also the update disabled some of the repositories and I am not sure how to enable them again
<bioterror> with synaptic
<wxl> so first you need to downgrade, right?
<bioterror> check first you have all proper repos enabled
<bioterror> like partner
<bioterror> restricted
<jgratero> Is it possible for the line-in, or audio input of a webcam to be deactivated in alsamixer?
<bioterror> and then do update && dist-upgrade
<morri> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7483/screenshot181011195231.png
<morri> thats what the repository sources look like atm
<morri> so anyway how do I enable them again?
<wxl> GIMP
<wxl> Inkscape
<wxl> oops
<wxl> sorry
<morri> Anyway how do I get the flash to work again? On the firefox site it says it is disabled because it is too old, but there does not seem to be a newer version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morri: for disaple repo try change distro name to oneric
<morri> it also disabled a oneiric repo
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you don't how check disabled repos in left ?
<wxl> meh maverick-updates is 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 and natty is 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1
<wxl> somewhere in between is 5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morri: edit this record
<wxl> ah ha, found it: firefox (5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3) natty-security; urgency=low
<wxl>   * No change rebuild to pick up LP: #800857 on armel and powerpc
<wxl>  -- Micah Gersten <micahg@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 28 Jun 2011 23:45:24 +0100
<wxl> so now you know the repo to add
<wxl> and then you can force version
<wxl> sudo apt-get install firefox=5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3
<wxl> at which point you should lock it
<wxl> echo "<package_name> hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<morri> not sure what you were saying there JohnDoe_71Rus ?!
<wxl> my guess iis he's pointing you at /etc/apt/sources.list but you can do all that through preferences > software sources which it looks like you already know how toget to
<wxl> it will be commented (#) in the list but it will just be unchecked in software sources
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morri: remove text "disabled on ... oneric"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> right line must be "deb http://... "
<morri> deb http:// ot this? http://ddebs.ubuntu.com
<wxl> the line in /etc/apt/sources.list should start out deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com (assuming ddebs is an actual server..)
<morri> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com oneiric main restricted universe multiverse #oneiric main restricted
<morri> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse #natty-restricted
<morri> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty-security main restricted universe multiverse #natty-security
<morri> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<wxl> looks right
<wxl> the penultimate one is the one you need
<wxl> if that's good follow instrucitons above
<wxl> after you sudo apt-get update
<morri> it doesn't seem to be able to access the sources though..
<wxl> ah
<wxl> all of mine are http://*.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<wxl> where * is something
<wxl> (e.g. archive, ports)
<wxl> so try adding the /ubuntu
<micahg> morri: Firefox 5 is no longer secure
<wxl> not surprising, that
<morri> well don't mind 3.6 whatver either
<micahg> morri: which release are you on?
<morri> 7
<micahg> flash should be working fine
<morri> for some reason it hasnt worked since the distro upgrad
<morri> e
<wxl> < morri:#lubuntu> well I would like to downgrade because I don't like other things in 7 either
<wxl> (i.e. it's not just flash)
<morri> yeah same with me. not just flash
<morri> I downgraded while iw was using natty as well
<wxl> i'm repeating what you said morri
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morri: natty-* change to oneric-*
<wxl> i like the new firefox :D
<micahg> well, unfortunately, there's no easy way to roll back to 11.04
<morri> i don't want to roll back though
<wxl> he doesn't want 11.04
<wxl> he wants firefox 5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> last flash in partners
<morri> btw I tried in midori browser and it said the same thing
<morri> flash is outdated
<micahg> flash is up to date in oneiric, do you have a version installed in your profile?
<morri> and epiphany so it has to do with something else, but not liking firefox 7 is a different issue
<morri> 11.0.1.152ubuntu1
<morri> well reinstalling the flash fixed the flash
<morri> but not the downgrade for ff
<wxl> if you have the right repos installing firefox=versionnumber works
<silverlightning> I have booted classic pup a couple of times and it is much faster than lupu on some apps
<silverlightning> however, it is a pain with wireless
<silverlightning> why o why doesn't it have simple network setup
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> hi mark76
<mark76> Hey silverlightning
<morri> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
<morri> ## developers who want to ship their latest software.
<morri> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
<morri> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
<morri> # deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com oneiric main universe multiverse # disabled on upgrade to oneiric
<morri> # deb-src http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main universe multiverse
<wxl> morri: use pastebin
<mark76> I'm measuring a wall
<morri> If I take away the disabled there will it be accessible again(
<silverlightning> mark76:  do you know if there is a way to make usb wireless show in terminal?
<wxl> you can sure try morri but you really need natty-security
<wxl> not oneiric or natty
<mark76> I don't. Sorry
<morri> http://pastebin.com/qUWaDxPV
<morri> lsusb silverlightning
<silverlightning> thanks ; )
<morri> http://pastebin.com/dkb9mW6q
<morri> thats the full sources list wxl
<silverlightning> I have a realtek card apparently
<wxl> morri: add this and i bet it works:
<wxl> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<wxl> then:
<wxl> sudo apt-get update
<wxl> sudo apt-get install firefox=5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3
<wxl> echo "firefox hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<wxl> done
<wxl> if you want to do that first one by command line:
<wxl> echo "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-security main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> 4 steps
<wxl> you can do it :D
<morri> whatever I do the end is : E: Version ‘5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3’ for ‘firefox’ was not found
<morri> morri@schrabbelkiste:~$
<wxl> so that is strange
<wxl> load up synaptic and try to use the force version option
<morri> force version only offers two 7 versions
<wxl> i'm gonna try this myself
<micahg> 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 was never tested nor released IIRC
<wxl> the release notes suggest otherwise
<wxl> or rather the "ubuntu changelog"
<micahg> huh?  what release notes would mention that version it was staged in  the mozillateam PPA
<wxl> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1/changelog
<micahg> oh, hmm, I might have forgot to removed it..
 * micahg should clean that up for 8
<micahg> anyways, 5 is unsupported, what specific issues are you having that make you want to go back?
<wxl> morri: ^^
<morri> I don't like the url bar in 7
<morri> I do have a firefox 5 in my files anyway I can get it to install?
<micahg> the URL bar, what about it?
<morri> I don#t like the graying out
<micahg> morri: that's a simple fix in about:config, change browser.urlbar.formatting.enabled to false
<morri> it also crashed often first time i used it  but maybe thats ironed out by now..
<wxl> and besides only with natty (not natty-security) can you get lower than 7.. and it's 4
<micahg> wxl: which is also very insecure at this point ~25 CVEs + diginotar certificate issues
<wxl> micahg: again not what i'd want, but sometimes people want what they want
<micahg> morri: well, crashes could be caused by incompatible addons, most should be updated by now though, if you get a crash and can report it with the crash reporter, we can look at it based on the crash id in about:crashes
<micahg> wxl: right, but sometimes, people are quick to downgrade when it's a simple pref that can fix their issue :)
<morri> okay cool :)
<wxl> micahg: i'm with ya
<morri> thanks for all your help :)
<bill07> just installed lubunto 10.11.  What package do I install to get the System-Preferences-Display applet to configure dual monitors?
<bioterror> http://www.pixelshine.net/howto/2011/02/03/dual-monitors-lxde-lubuntu-fixed/
<bioterror> something like that
<bioterror> but as lubuntu is targeted for low spec computers, people are mostly using one 15" CRT ;)
<Unit193> Hey, I'm magic, I may have a 17" one! ;)
<SAKKED> some1 help me
<SAKKED> how to change character encoding?
<SAKKED> in LXterminal
<wxl> SAKKED: wuz the deal?
<wxl> my lxterminal seems super happy with utf-8 tho i don't know of a setting for it
<SAKKED> well
<SAKKED> when i use irssi...
<SAKKED> it doesnt show some letters right
<wxl> i ssh to a server where i use irssi in tmux
<wxl> so there :D
<bioterror> SAKKED, mitäpä sä meinaat?
<SAKKED> vittu ku en nää ääkkösii :D
<bioterror> SAKKED, have you configured your irssi?
<wxl> if you RUN lxterminal versus clicking on the icon, does it fix it?
<wxl> (might be the .desktop entry not properly specifying utf8 encoding)
<wxl> or maybe it's a font issue
<bioterror> SAKKED, are you using kosh?-) and running irssi under screen?
<SAKKED> yes
<wxl> bah that might be it
<wxl> use tmux instead
<bioterror> did you remember to use screen -U?-)
<SAKKED> hmm
<SAKKED> i dont think so =)
<SAKKED> but it ÄÖÅ letter works with windows
<bioterror> SAKKED, http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/pahirvin/UTF-8-ohje.html
<SAKKED> when i connect with putt
<SAKKED> y
<wxl> ew putty
<wxl> i wish they'd come up with a decent solution
<wxl> i use lubuntu vm at work just so i don't have to use putty :D
<bioterror> putty uses by default iso-8859-15
<wxl> frankly i wish we'd just move to linux like we've been talking about for 15,000 years, but oh well
<bioterror> you have to change that char encoding to UTF-8
<bioterror> I wish we all would use Lotus Notes
<wxl> you're scaring me, dude.
<bioterror> ;)
<wxl> well it's funny because the office is full of linuxers
<SAKKED> äää
<SAKKED> lol
<wxl> unfortunately we have a legacy database.. i shudder to even mention it.. access 95
<bioterror> SAKKED, works for me :)
<wxl> i see it here
<SAKKED> now it works
<SAKKED> i am using putty now
<SAKKED> :D
<bioterror> SAKKED, and if you look for putty's terminal configuration
<bioterror> it's using iso-8859-1
<bioterror> and that's... so 90's :D
<SAKKED> yes
<SAKKED> ok :D
<wxl> one thing i found annoying about putty is that i could not get it to properly use drawing characters for ncurses windows AND do utf8
<bioterror> irssi users made me to use weechat :(
<wxl> hahahahahah
<bioterror> as they started to puke utf-8 into channels
<bioterror> and I had to ditch ascii charset based irc client
<bioterror> SAKKED, it's really confusing trying to set things into utf-8
<bioterror> but when you succeed, it will reward
<bioterror> I really wasted lots of effort changing locales and everything into iso-8859-1 when utf-8 started to come into desktops
<SAKKED> bioterror: kaikil suomalaisil kannuil jengi näyttäis käyttävä ISO-8859-1
<SAKKED> =)
<bioterror> oot viisailla zänneillä sit
<SAKKED> :D
<SAKKED> so theres no way to change char encoding?
<SAKKED> to LXterminal
<bioterror> SAKKED, did you do all the utf-8 configurations to your irssi that was on that webpage I pasted?
<SAKKED> no cuz every1 is usin ISO-8859-1 =)
<bioterror> you can configure you client to use utf-8 and spit iso-8859-1 into channels
<bioterror> and that's how it should be
<bioterror> in a matter of fact
<bioterror> your client
<bioterror> or just weara a troll mask and all the way utf-8
<bioterror> you can blame "naula" for that then ;)
<SAKKED> :D
<wxl> i believe lxterminal is naturally utf8
<wxl> (could be wrong)
<bioterror> it's
<bioterror> ubuntus comes utf-8 as locale
<wxl> the .desktop specifies utf8
<wxl> there's no lxterminal.conf setting or command line flag that will allow for utf8
<wxl> if you really want to make sure you could use a terminal that you KNOW is utf8
<wxl> what's what one?
<wxl> mlterm
<bioterror> SAKKED, http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=3094.msg45997#msg45997 replace mrxvt with lxterminal
<SAKKED> dont have sudo rights
<SAKKED> to kosh
<bioterror> you dont need them
<bioterror> you just launch from your alt+f2
<bioterror> that LC_CTYPE="fi_FI.ISO-8859-1" lxterminal
<bioterror> or what ever
<bioterror> for example
<SAKKED> LC_CTYPE="fi_FI.ISO-8859-1" Eterm
<SAKKED> it put that to lxterminal
<SAKKED> it says command-not-found crashed
<SAKKED> etc
<SAKKED> evo....
<SAKKED> fuck this shit :D
<SAKKED> im going sleep now
<SAKKED> -->
#lubuntu 2011-10-19
<holmescn> I am going to be crazy. After I upgrade my lubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10, everything become very slow.
<holmescn> I am using btrfs as my root fs.
<holmescn> btrfsck said there are some error inode, but why can't them be fixed?
<holmescn> now, each operate that will access the hard disk will spend a lot of time.
<holmescn> can anybody help me? any advice is welcome.
<holmescn> thank you
<phillw> wb holmescn
<holmescn> oh, my week internet connection
<holmescn> i didn't recieve any message before I relogin.
<phillw> as far as I recall, btrfs was not ready for being for the root fs, still had some gremlins.
<holmescn> I think so.
<holmescn> so I decided to reinstall my Lubuntu this weekend.
<holmescn> back to ext4
<holmescn> but before I upgrade to 11.10, everything seems very well
<holmescn> and I read some news that said kernel 3.0 improve the performance of btrfs.
<phillw> holmescn: as there are no entries for 11.10 at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs I'm pretty stuck as to what to advise. That is the active area for reference to.
<holmescn> perhaps back to ext4 is the best advise.
<phillw> I suspect they are holding back for 12.04, as they did for ext4 under the 9.10 series which brought ext4 to the masses.
<phillw> I have not really kept up with things for btrfs, last time I looked it was not a suitable boot area fs. Things change rapidly, but it is still on 'beta' release, so there will be gremlins.
<phillw> holmescn: as one of the guru's states at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389279 It is only tested on pre 11.10, they are still working things out.
 * phillw omg, Iane has the 'knights that say "Ni"' as his logo.... 
<holmescn> I am trying the btrfs just because i think the `copy on write' will take a better performance.
<phillw> holmescn: Iane is a good guy, feel free to drop a note onto that thread & follow it.
<holmescn> thank you, phillw. I am reading it.
 * phillw is still chuckling at the knights that say 'Ni', sorry..... 
<Unit193> phillw: It's Monty Python week on the forum
<phillw> He he.... as I would expect from Iane, a great logo :)
<piousminion> What is the difference between the ubuntu and lubuntu installer?   Are there lubuntu netboot images somewhere?
<wxl> weird. my ssid (a decimal number) gets translated in connections into hex making it all but impossible for autoconnect
<wxl> editing the ssid back to decimal allows it to connect
<wxl> deleting previous entries and connecting-- no problem
<wxl> so is that a problem with networkmanager?
<wxl> where should i file this bug i guess is the question
<bioterror> launchpad
<bioterror> against nm-applet
<wxl> and not network manager?
<bioterror> you use network-manager-applet or something like that
<wxl> (since it actually saves the settings)
<wxl> the dialog in "edit connections" isn't the applet itself is it?
<bioterror> or you can use network manager
<wxl> k
<bioterror> use it
<bioterror> they will forward it to correct place
<wxl> great
<wxl> ah ha found a similar one
<wxl> aw sweet and there's a possible fix
<wxl> in case someone else faces this issue of decimal being translated to, ultimately, unicode: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/874328
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 874328 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "numeric SSID becomes "e" on the connection" [Medium,In progress]
<lobbyuser> hi just installed  Lubuntu 11.10 Standard x64 Need help with sound options. i right click on speaker icon at bottom right of system tray and i am unable to get control panel for sound settings
<lobbyuser> Sound works just not able to pick from speakers to head set
<aldos> hi :)
<aldos> how can i set the default session in lubuntu?
<lobbyuser> not getting much help here aldos seems like a dead channel
<aldos> where can i go to get help?
<l33_> hi
<l33_> still sometimes lubuntu desktop dissapears - but no problem here, using the filemanager then :)
<zappus> Hello everyone
<zappus> i just found out about lubuntu and it seems pretty awesome
<zappus> does anyone know why exactly ubuntu chose LXDE as official windows manager spin?
<KM0201> that question doesnt make sense
<KM0201> LXDE is not the "official" ubuntu windows manager
<bioterror> actually, Lubuntu uses Openbox as a Window Manager and LXDE is just taskbars and applications on top of that ;)
<_8sVn> anyone ever had the trouble of chromium crashing the X server in a pretty unpredictable fashion when started in 11.04?? =)
<_8sVn> guess there is a connection to the gma500 chipset of my eeePC1101, but i dindt find any forum posts directly connected to this issue with chromium or the emgd drivers
<l33_> ;)
<zappus> How can i configure ubuntu one on lubuntu?
<KM0201> ubuntu one, is that that online storage thing?
<zappus> yeah
<zappus> ubuntu is supposed to give away 5gb of cloud space just for using the os
<KM0201> right.
<zappus> after about a year i finally found some use for it :D
<zappus> but i cant seem to find the client anywhere...
<zappus> i think i found it in the synaptic, installing
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490553
<KM0201> yea
<bioterror> I use ubuntuone in Lubuntu. You need to install ubuntuone-client-gnome to get the menu entry and gui.
<bioterror> says last posting
<preyas> hey sir my task panel icons are getting dislocated on wallpaper plzz help
<ErwinJunge> Is there a way to get rid of the notifications in the systray? I don't mind (actually quite like) the pop-up notifications, but the list of notifications that keeps popping into the systray is very annoying.
<KM0201> list of notifications?
<rezbd> how can I create a bootable USB in Lubuntu?
<rezbd> anybody knows please?
<KM0201> use the usb creator?
<KM0201> rezbd: should be the same way as you would in ubuntu
<rezbd> no it doesn't work in that way
<KM0201> what did you try to do.
<rezbd> I'm trying to make a bootable usb for puppy linux
<KM0201> ok, then download unetbootin
<KM0201> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<rezbd> the given instruction for Ubuntu is like >> System > Adminstration > Startup Disk
<rezbd> thank KM0201 , gonna check it
<KM0201> rezbd: youneed to install usb-creator... install it from synaptic (i think thats the name of the package, usb-creator)
<KM0201> then its under system tools on lubuntu
<rezbd> there are no "Startup Disk" under system tools KM0201
<KM0201> did you install them?
<KM0201> did you miss where i said.."you need to install usb-creator"
<rezbd> KM0201, I'm gonna try it right now. thanks :)
<KM0201> the package is called usb-creator-gtk
<KM0201> install it and its dependencies
<ErwinJunge> KM0201: Sorry for the late response, was afk for a while. The "list of notifications" is what I call the little envelope icon with a plus that appears in the systray if you ignore a notification.
<ErwinJunge> If you still don't understand, I can provide a screenshot :)
<KM0201> ErwinJunge: are you using Lubuntu?... i've never saw that on Lubuntu
<KM0201> Ubuntu, yes.. not Lubuntu
<rezbd> KM0201, finished to install
<rezbd> usb-creator
<KM0201> did you install usb-creator-gtk?
<rezbd> for Gnome? yes
<rezbd> I've just avoided kde
<KM0201> if so, look under system tools, and "startup disk creator" is there
<ErwinJunge> KM0201: http://tinypic.com/r/ap6uf7/7
<ErwinJunge> This is lubuntu 11.10 (installed during beta 2)
<rezbd> yes it's there, thank you so much KM0201  :)
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> right click your panel, add remove panel items
<KM0201> go down, and see what is right before the "clock"
<KM0201> (dont remove sys tray
<KM0201> or notification area
<ErwinJunge> That would the System Tray and above that Volume Control
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> so its in the system try for some reason
<KM0201> i wonder why  i dont hve that
<ErwinJunge> Yup, like I just said :)
<ErwinJunge> Maybe it's a top vs bottom thing? There was a vanishing menu bug in beta that only affected top panels
<ErwinJunge> Just verified, and I also have this when setting the panel to the bottom.
<ErwinJunge> So not a top vs bottom thing. Maybe it's a remnant from beta and I should do a clean install?
<rezbd> KM0201, does Lubuntu run on a core i3  processor? it's may be a stupid question but I'm serious
<KM0201> acutally, i jsut thought of something, you're on 11.10, i'm on my desktop which is using 11.04
<KM0201> rezbd: yes, it will
<KM0201> why do you think it wouldnt?
<rezbd> because I've failed today
<rezbd> I've installed Lubuntu from a bootable USB
<rezbd> but using same USB I failed to run it on my friends notebook
<KM0201> well, if it failed,it had nothng to do w/ an i3...
<KM0201> i've installed lubuntu o machines much slower than i3's
<rezbd> I didn't understand why it didn't run on a core i3 processor. it surprised me a lot.
<ErwinJunge> rezbd: I'm on an Atom N450 at the moment, so am very doubtful that it would not run on an i3
<ErwinJunge> What did it fail with exactly?
<rezbd> ErwinJunge, it just shows a black screen,
<ErwinJunge> Could be a lot of hw related causes, possibly video related. Does an i3 have integrated graphics?
<rezbd> I'm sorry I don't know
<ErwinJunge> black screen, or black screen with blinking cursor?
<rezbd> my netbook is a Atorm processor
<rezbd> yes
<rezbd> with blinking cursor
<ErwinJunge> can you type in it?
<rezbd> no I couldn't
<ErwinJunge> hmmm
<KM0201> it'll boot on an atom processor to.
<rezbd> yes it did boot on my atom processor
<rezbd> and I'm running it on my atom processor right now
<KM0201> well if it will boot on an atom, what on earth makes you think it won't boot on an i3?
<rezbd> it surprised me a lot
<KM0201> or i should say, that it *shouldn't* boot o an i3.
<ErwinJunge> It's very unlikely to be related to the processor in question. You've found a bug though
<KM0201> .. there's som eother underlying issue if it didn't boot on the i3.. has nothign to do w/ the OS
<rezbd> I think nobody think to run Lubuntu on a core i3 processor
<ErwinJunge> rezbd: Can you try installing plain Ubuntu on the i3 machine?
<rezbd> no I didn't ErwinJunge
<rezbd> I don't have Ubuntu right now
<rezbd> and my netspeed is so slow that I'm afraid to download it
<ErwinJunge> Please do, it's most likely a bug upstream from Lubuntu, so in Ubuntu or the Linux kernel.
<rezbd> ErwinJunge, mmm so should I try Ubuntu on it?
<ErwinJunge> It would help localize the problem
<rezbd> it will take up to 8 hours to download an iso :S
<rezbd> for me
<ErwinJunge> If Ubuntu has the same problem -> not related to Lubuntu specifically. If Ubuntu does work --> Lubuntu bug.
<ErwinJunge> Wow, so that test is out of the question :)
<rezbd> haha but if it's a serious issue, I will do it
<kvarley> How can I enable audio in LUbuntu 11.10 64-bit via HDMI? I've just moved over to lubuntu on my pc, never had to do this on my netbook.
<ErwinJunge> The other option is waiting for more knowledgeable people to appear here to tell you what to test/do/report based on what you have now. I don't know enough to help you any further, sorry.
<rezbd> ErwinJunge, that's a lot of your concern :)
<rezbd> for*
<ErwinJunge> Happy to help :)
<rezbd> ErwinJunge, this is what my internet connectiohttp://www.speedtest.net/result/1543866861.pngn speed is
<rezbd> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1543866861.png
<rezbd> so I think now you can guess why am I afraid to download an Ubuntu iso
<ErwinJunge> rezbd: Are you on a mobile internet connection?
<rezbd> ErwinJunge, yes I am
<rezbd> dial up
<ErwinJunge> Oh, so not only is it slow, it's also expensive. The "wait for more knowledgeable people" option is definitely better :)
<rezbd> haha thanks
<kvarley> Is there a way to install pulseaudio instead of alsa in lubuntu?
<kvarley> Can't get HDMI audio working
<kvarley> How can I get it working?
<KM0201> kvarley: did you get pulse audio installed?
<kvarley> KM0201: Doing it now
<KM0201> and are you sure your audio device is recognized by lubuntu?
<kvarley> KM0201: I don't think it is by Alsa but I know it works with Pulse so I'm going to install pulse
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> so sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<KM0201> if you're already installing pulseaudio, when its done, install pavucontrol
<kvarley> KM0201: Thanks =)
<Stephen-ie> Does anyone here have experience installing Lubuntu in a PowerPC. I've download the official Lubuntu PowerPC Alternate Install ISO. I an installing from CD. I can boot into the CD and the installer loads to ram, but when the installer goes to detect the CD to install Lubuntu in cannot detect the CD-Rom. Any suggestions?
<kvarley> KM0201: Which applet can I install so I can control the volume? PulseAudio works, just would like an applet =)
<KM0201> kvarley: now that, im not sure...
<kvarley> KM0201: No problem, thanks for all your help =)
<wxl> Stephen-ie: still here?
<wxl> (assuming you are)
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Yep
<wxl> i'm the (lone?) ppc guy
<wxl> so i can help you with the process
<Stephen-ie> wxl: lol, poor you
<wxl> are you using the minimal install?
<wxl> yeah you're using alternate
<wxl> sorry
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I am using the Alternate Instal
<wxl> so i had the same problem with mine
<wxl> i could not get it to read no matter wat
<Stephen-ie> wxl: from here
<Stephen-ie> wxl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<Stephen-ie> wxl: hmm, bugger
<wxl> i ended up using the live cd
<wxl> which has its own set of problems but they're not insurmountable
<wxl> i tried EVERYTHING to get the alternate going
<wxl> sadly there is no netboot cd that i could find
<wxl> but another alternative is getting the ubuntu netboot
<wxl> installing ubuntu
<wxl> installing lubuntu
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Which live CD did you use
<wxl> and then removing all the extra crap
<wxl> an older one from like 30 sept
<wxl> should be same difference
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wxl> actually if you want to help me test something on that, i'd be quite grateful to you
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ah you mean the Ubuntu Live CD not a specific Lubuntu Live CD
<wxl> nono
<wxl> wrong url sorry
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20111011/
<wxl> there's where it's hiding
<wxl> so i'll give you the heads up on three problems you are likely to face:
<Stephen-ie> wxl: one sec
<wxl> 1. ubiquity fails because it needs some updates. copy/paste the list and sudo apt-get update it
<wxl> 2. pygobject bug causes ubiquity crash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/856669 .. solution is sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 856669 in pygobject (Ubuntu Oneiric) "pygobject 3.0.0-0svn1 does not work with custom python GTK widgets" [Critical,Fix released]
<wxl> (both of those fail right at execute)
<wxl> 3. half-way through installation fails to connect to mirrors
<wxl> that's the annoying one
<wxl> basically it's going to make you connect to the internet and download packages
<wxl> i don't care if you uncheck the option at the beginning and/or if you don't have a connection
<wxl> it will still try and fail
<wxl> so you must be connected
<wxl> solution is supposedly to edit /etc/hosts and have mirror point at ports.ubuntu.com
<wxl> which works
<wxl> but i was thinking the other day a better solution would be to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change mirror to ports.ubuntu.com
<wxl> an example of a bad line in sources.list: "deb http://mirror/ubuntu oneiric main restricted" which of course should be "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main restricted"
<wxl> i didn't realize that was ultimately the cause until after the install
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ok I am kind of following you, I've never had to mess with an Ubuntu install, so this is kind of new to me. I am not an experienced Mac PPC or Lubuntu user. I am doing this for a friend, trying to breath some life into an old iBook. I needed something light, hence why I chose Lubuntu
<wxl> it's a good choice, and don't worry-- i can make this super simple for you
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Are you the only person so far that you know of doing a PPC install?
<wxl> Stephen-ie: no there are some others on the ubuntu forums in the apple section
<wxl> Stephen-ie: i think i'm the only one on oneiric tho
<wxl> Stephen-ie: i've yet to encounter any other ppc'ers here
<wxl> Stephen-ie: so anyways after you download the iso and get a disc made and get booted in there, let me know and i';ll walk you through the rest.
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ok cool, before I get as far as actually doing the install. I need to find out what capabilites does the installer have in regard to partitioning and existing OS X installation
<wxl> Stephen-ie: it makes it super simple.. the default set up will be to install them along side one another
<wxl> Stephen-ie: i just don't know if it defaults to booting to lubuntu or os x.. but we can tweak that if need be
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ok, but I will need to reduce the size of the existing OS X install. It takes up all the drive space  (20 GB drive) but it could be reduced to 5 GB's
<wxl> Stephen-ie: are you usually a ubuntu user? if not, what's your preferred platform?
<Stephen-ie> wxl
<wxl> Stephen-ie: yeah well i'm pretty sure that's what it does, but i can't tell you with 100% certainty because i just wiped it clean
<wxl> Stephen-ie: i was going to use mac on linux .. that's a project for another day tho
<Stephen-ie> wxl: so I need to know if the installer can reduce the size on an exisitng OS X installation, without out destroying that partition and partition table
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ubuntu is my distro of choice yes, I just want things simple and ubiquitous
<Stephen-ie> wxl: So before I go down the road of down the install I will look and what Distro Installers can successfully resize and exisiting OS X install.
<Stephen-ie> wxl: So far I haven't found one that can. The Debian PPC installer can't resize in can only wipe or install alongside
<wxl> hold
<Stephen-ie> wxl: The PPCRCD http://ppcrcd.pld-linux.org can boot to a PPC Mac and has the Apple Mac Partitioner for Linux http://www.debian.org/releases/woody/powerpc/mac-fdisk.txt which appears to be able to resise and exisiting partition but it's as complicated as hell, well to me anyway. I do have an original Mac OS X Install CD and you can edit the parition from that, but if you resise and exisiting partition with it, it just wipes both 
<Stephen-ie> wxl: My main goal is to be able to install and light Linux distro that is also easy to use, alongside and exisiting OS X install. Something I thought would be easy, but it appears not.
<Stephen-ie> wxl: holding
<wxl> Stephen-ie: working, oin phone..
<Stephen-ie> wxl: no problem
<KM0201> you'd think dual booting w/ a mac, would be easy, for some reason though, it's a PITA
<wxl> Stephen-ie: debian is a little poopy that way but looks like ubuntu should have no problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<wxl> KM0201: how so? it would seem fairly simple.. couple yaboot entries, no woop
<KM0201> i dunno, just always gave me issues.
<wxl> intel macs still use yaboot?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ye I am aware of Ubuntu's general ability to resize partitions successfully, hence why I thought this would be easy
<KM0201> i was referring to PPC macs
<wxl> KM0201: yah should be too troublesome.. don't think.
<KM0201> wxl: well, i only have 1 real experience, and it was a pain for some reason, might have been my lack of experience at the time (it was quite a while ago)
<KM0201> but even then, dual booting w/ windows was very easy
<Stephen-ie> wxl: But it appears when it comes to PPC's they use a partitioning table which is not easy to resize and this mac-fdisk seems to be the only thing that claims it can do it
<wxl> KM0201: admittedly yaboot is not.. uhhh.. quite as easy as with grub but it just takes a little knowledge
<wxl> Stephen-ie: oh right you have hfs+
<wxl> Stephen-ie: why not resize in disk utility in os x?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Yap, it seems all PPC pre OS X 15 use HFS+, not that I know what the implications of that are
<wxl> i'd personally just try to run it through and see what happens
<wxl> if it gives you a warning about wiping, then get out of there
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Using and OX X Install CD does give you the option to use the Disk Utility to modify the partitions on and exisiting HDD. So I was going to try this, but in modifying the HDD with OS X 10.2.8 on it, it gave me the option to split the partition in two, so I was thinking I keep one half as the OS X Install and the other for Linux. But then I go to confirm this it warns me that in modifity the partition it will delete the data 
<wxl> i tried something similar in 10.4 but it couldn't handle the resize for some odd reason
<wxl> (different problem)
<wxl> like i said i'd just try to run through ubuntu installer
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I can't reinstall the OS X that is there, It has purchased software on it, Word, Photoshop with no backup disks. And the Mac OS X install disk I do have is not the original, it is a torrent download, I just needed it to boot into the Disk Utility
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ye I am downloaded the regurlar Lubuntu PPC installer ISO Now. How I didn't find that before I don't know. The Lubuntu page is a bit sketchy with it's links, I couldn't find links to PPC stuff anywhere, only found the CD Image pages through a Google Search
<wxl> yeah well they're sort of holding off on officially 11.10 ppc support
<wxl> which is the first canonical lubuntu release.. which is where ppc kind of comes into the picture
<wxl> before that there was no ppc at all
<wxl> so be thankful :D
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Yes of course, although from looking at DistroWatch it seems even Ubuntu only support PPC from time to time, not on all versions. So there seems to be no consistency of PPC support in all Ubuntu Family Derivatives
<wxl> correct
<wxl> it is not "officially" supported
<wxl> of course i think the universe and multiverse repos aren't either :D
<Stephen-ie> wxl: My other option is MintPPC which was built by a guy that got Lubuntu running on PPC before there was a PPC version, was impressed with results but felt he could do better. So it looks like MintPPC is a stripped down version of Debian/Mint. His install process is a net install
<wxl> and they exist as an easy-to-click option on EVERY SINGLE buntu
<wxl> yeah i saw that but didn't like his install process
<wxl> i think debian's is annoying enough
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I'd like to try the Lubuntu version and the MinPPC version and compare them
<wxl> i was kind of thinking about doing a multiboot with debian and mintppc
<wxl> but that's a rainy day project
<wxl> at best
<Stephen-ie> wxl: what stalled me is the ability to edit the partitions. If I can confidently understand and use mac-fdisk I might be ok. I am just afraid of fucking up his partions which I can't recover from, well not with 100% certainty
<wxl> Stephen-ie: again, what's your platform of choice?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Mine is Ubuntu, just for ease of use an ubiquitous
<wxl> Stephen-ie: what's your command line experience like? any experience with partitioning?
<Stephen-ie> I love using Linux, but at the same time I don't things to be difficult just for the sake of it
<Stephen-ie> wxl: None
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I always used GParted on Parted Magic whenever I want to mess with partitions, its easy to use and gives me some confidence I won't mess it up. But GParted doesn't support PPC
<wxl> right
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I have basic command line experience that comes with being a new Ubuntu user, been a user for a 2 years now
<wxl> yeah i'm wondering if you can do this at all
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, what do you mean gparted does not support PPC?
<wxl> bioterror: s/ppc/hfs+
<bioterror> hfs+ is steaming pile of :-----)
<bioterror> something what my son generates into his diapers
<micahg> hfs+ needs hfsprogs
<Stephen-ie> bioterror: I downloaded the GParted Live ISO and it wasn't recognised by the PPC machine and I don't remember seeing support for booting on a PPC machine on their site
<wxl> Stephen-ie: read the end of that mac-fisk man page.. it really suggests against it
<micahg> huh?  why wouldn't gparted support PPC?
<bioterror> micahg, still you need to disable journaling for example if you're accessing it from GNU/Linux system
<wxl> it's not about ppc
<wxl> it's about hfs+
<wxl> hfs+
<bioterror> it's about a LiveCD system that does not have a PowerPC version ;)
<micahg> try an (L)Ubuntu PPC live CD then
<bioterror> squeeze (stable) (gnome): GNOME partition editor
<bioterror> 0.7.0-1: amd64 armel i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 mips mipsel powerpc s390 sparc
<bioterror> for example
<wxl> might do it
<wxl> of course, isn't that what the installer uses?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: How the f*k do you do that "To avoid this issue, create MacOS partitions within MacOS and then don't resize them in mac-fdisk." ah now I am really messed up
<wxl> i assume they're talking about using disk utility
<wxl> of course that only works non-destructively in like 10.4 on
<Stephen-ie> Ok as far as GParted goes, I know it can create and possiblly edit HFS/+ partitions as I had to create a HFS partition on my external drive in order for Mac OS X 10.2 to read it. So GParted supports HFS
<HyperShock> Hi all, is there a way to make the desktop backgrounds change every so often, like we were able to do in gnome 2.0 or ubuntu 11.04 classic?
<wxl> Stephen-ie: so follow bioterror's advice.. use a live cd, then install gparted and use it
<Stephen-ie> but if I want to use GParted Live CD, I need one that can boot on PPC architecture, which I don't see that GParted CD's not Parted Magic CD's can
<wxl> (or just go through the installer which i think will have the same effect)
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, be more creative
<Stephen-ie> ok hold on, let me digest these suggestions
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> I've used about any graphical livecd and installed gparted for that kind of dirty work
<wxl> a live cd is a live cd
<bioterror> never used gparted live cd or parted magic
<bioterror> or what ever that was
<wxl> assuming you have enough ram you could "install" all kinds of crap
<bioterror> RAM is almost free
<wxl> heh
 * HyperShock wants to install some crap so h e can have an animated desktop in lubuntu
<bioterror> 10 euros and you can pick 4GB of 1333MHz DDR3 from my front door
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I was under the understanding that Live CD's are architecture dependant. So you need a different Live CD for X86, amd64 and PPC
 * wxl sighs
<bioterror> those are samsun branded with serial numbers starting with KN
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, for real?
<wxl> Stephen-ie: i have you a link way up there for where you can download a ppc lubuntu live cd, remember?
<bioterror> http://releng.archlinux.org/isos/2011.10.19_04-00-01/archlinux-2011.10.19_04-00-01-netinstall-dual.iso here's a livecd with x86 and i686 ;)
<Stephen-ie> well I have live CD's for Ubuntu x86 and amd64 and Parted Magic x86 which this iBook PPC cannot see when it boots
<wxl> oh my god
<wxl> i feel like i'm talking to myself
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I'm following
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, that's becouse PowerPC is not x86
<bioterror> you see
<bioterror> !powerpc
<ubot5> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I've just finished downloading the Lubuntu PPC Live CD now, going to try in a minute
<wxl> Stephen-ie: good come back to me when you got it loaded
 * wxl glues his hair back on
<bioterror> wxl, did you pull your hair like homer in simpsons when he heard marge was pregnant? :D
<Stephen-ie> bioterror: That's my point, Live CD's are architecture dependent, you need a Live CD for PowerPC, which GParted nor Parted Magic don't provide
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, whine to them
 * HyperShock would like to know the name of the package that has to be installed that allows the desktop to have automatically changing backgrounds in lubuntu (ubuntu 11.10)... ? :) thanks a bunch.
<bioterror> "your livecd is a "RACIST"!!" ;)
<wxl> architecturist
<wxl> HyperShock: really? ok. well, do you want rotating backgrounds that are static or animated ones?
<Stephen-ie> bioterror: I am not winning, I am just trying to find a program that can edit and resize and exisiting Mac OS X install on a PPC, which I have not been able to find except for mac-fdisk which seems very risky, in their own words
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I away to try this Lubunu Live CD now, will be you be here long?
<bioterror> is that Mac OS X 10.3?
<HyperShock> static rotating ones would be nice. animated ones would be exceptional. and. animated ones that rotate with each others would be spectacular! :D
<wxl> Stephen-ie: all day long
<bioterror> or newer?
<wxl> bioterror: he's on 10.2
<bioterror> whaaat
<bioterror> for real?!
<Stephen-ie> bioterror: Mac OS X 10.2.8
<bioterror> whhhhhhhhasdasd
<bioterror> TRASH IT!
<bioterror> old and crappy HFS+
<Stephen-ie> It's an old iBook I want to breath some life into with a light linux distro, but I also need to retain the existing installed OS X partition
<bioterror> what's so precious in 10 years old OS X?
<wxl> HyperShock: try wallpapertray for static and compiz with xwinwrap for dynamic
<Stephen-ie> trashing it aint an option for now
<wxl> bioterror: he bought some crappy ms apps
<bioterror> 10.4 got a case sensitive HFS+
<HyperShock> wxl thank you
<bioterror> and some other tweaks
<bioterror> I preferred UFS over HFS+ on my 10.3
<wxl> bioterror: the way i look at it, he's doing his friend a favor at least by getting linux on it
<wxl> bioterror: ..and said friend will probably learn to embrace it and eventually can os x
<wxl> bioterror: so be nice :D
<HyperShock> Stephen-ie: what software on the old partition are you REALLY trying to salvage (save) for your friend?
<wxl> he mentioned word and photoshop
<wxl> so yes, he could do libreoffice and gimp
<Stephen-ie> bioterror: The iBook doesn't belong to me, it has two owners, both complain its too slow, but are sceptical about linux and they want to be able to revert back to OS X if their now happy, and the current OS X install has purchased software on it with no original disks to reinstall from
<wxl> put there ARE people that whine about that crap
<bioterror> gsus :D
<bioterror> tell them to move on with their lives ;)
<wxl> sheesh
<bioterror> and not stuck in year 2002
<wxl> dude's doing a community service and you're giving him crap
<bioterror> I purchased MS OFfice 2004 or something too
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: Word and Photoshop, and the actuall OS X. They don't have the original disks for anything. I have a torrent download of OS X 10.2 but not sure if I will have problems actually using it to install, i.e. license key's etc
<bioterror> OS X doesnt have licenses
<HyperShock> Stephen-ie: can you find or obtain another hard drive that will install in the old laptop? if so, put a full install of the appropriate linux on it, with gimp and libreoffice. then go show your friends how awsome it is, if they are still unsatisfied then you can simply reinstall their old hard drive
<wxl> that's actually a decent idea HyperShock
<bioterror> HyperShock, you have no idea what you're talking about
<wxl> of course opening up an ibook ain't exactly easy
<wxl> or ANY apple laptop for that matter
<bioterror> HyperShock, I want to see when you replace a iBook G4's hard drive
<wxl> i replaced a g3 and a g4 powerbook
<wxl> and actually took apart an ibook so i could salvage it's hard drive
<bioterror> I will bring popcorn and coke with me ;)
<wxl> it's not impossible
<wxl> it's just really flipping hard :D
<bioterror> yeah it's not, but it's not "hotswap" ;)
<wxl> HELL NO
<bioterror> you have to tear that apart and count all the screws
<wxl> on the hotswap scale, it's like antarctica
<wxl> i usually make maps of all the screws
<wxl> you ahve to
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> first time i did it i learned the value of a spudger
<Stephen-ie> Using another drive is an option yes, but I was doing this on the basis I might get it done in a day or too with minimal hassle, that's what I thought it would be. Now I am considering having to go get another HDD. Then there is probems with that of, getting into the iBook, will the drive me compatible, I don't know if Apple use proprietary hardware connections. I am no a Mac person
<wxl> Stephen-ie: then don't bother. give us a jingle when you're all booted up on that live cd
<bioterror> take usb drive, copy ~/'s into it as a backup and install lubuntu all over it ;)
<bioterror> if they dont like it, put 10.5 ;)
<Stephen-ie>  What I did to was use some Hard Drive cloning software (shareware) to clone he  HDD to my external drive. Now I could clone that to a another HHD to install into the iBook if needed, if I can get into it. Or I need a Firewire external drive that the iBook can boot from
<bioterror> they can probably use some decent software with it
<bioterror> 10.4 had problems running anything decent like latest transmission
<wxl> i wpied my 10.4
<bioterror> "your version of os x is not supported anymore"
<wxl> weird
<bioterror> how so?
<wxl> obviously i haven't used transmission in a while
<HyperShock> what about booting off a usb drive? is that possible with the mac book in question?
<bioterror> yes it is
<wxl> bioterror: i only have lubuntu on my powerbook. no more os x. f the dual boot.
<bioterror> wxl, one os, one love
<wxl> i'll do mac on linux if i can figure it out. rainy day project, that.
<bioterror> wxl, I'm a fixed gear bike dewd ;)
<wxl> hahahahh
<wxl> no shit
<wxl> me too :D
<Stephen-ie> ya ya none of the solutions are ideal, and partitioning was my favoured option so I am going to stick with that for now. Ok off to try Lubuntu Live CD. Lets hope the iBook can read the disk and parition :-)
<wxl> (of course i also have a 27 speed touring bike so i know there's different tools for different jobs)
<Stephen-ie> thanks everyone for your input, appreciate it
<wxl> my work place: http://bikefriday.com
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Care to give me your email, so I can follow up with you
<bioterror> wxl, I have a box there full of shimano 105's and FSA's carbon cranks waiting for a frame ;)
<wxl> Stephen-ie: i'll be here, just come back
<wxl> bioterror: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... :D
<bioterror> wxl, ~$170 chinaman's frame :D
<wxl> doh
<bioterror> and ~$100 carbon fork from chinaman too
<bioterror> going to be a "hater's gonna hate" bike
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I may be gone for a good while have to consult with the owner and get food. Are you always in this room with this User ID wxl?
<wxl> i guess i'm more of the sheldon brown school of fixies.. practicality
<wxl> Stephen-ie: almost always
<bioterror> wxl, conversions? :)
<wxl> bioterror: oh yeah
<wxl> but like brakes are nice
<wxl> i've done the whole brakeless thing before
<wxl> i was a bike messenger way back when
<bioterror> front brake is nice
<wxl> actually rivendell's quickbeam is very consistent with my school of thinking
<wxl> but i'd much rather have a bilenky "hetchins-ish" frame
<Stephen-ie> wxl: If I don't get back on later I'll catch you tomorrow, you can reach me at steve@steveanon.e4ward.com if you want to
<wxl> we better quit this or someone's going to call us on being off topic, bioterror
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> anyways if you want to talk bike there's always #bikefriday tho it's a wee slow as of late
<wxl> and when i say "wee slow" i mean "lifeless"
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I am trying the Lubuntu Live  CD now
<wxl> did you click the install?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Litterly booting now
<wxl> Stephen-ie: let me know when you get there
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Am at yaboot prompt
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Proceed with command 'live'?
<wxl> yep
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Loading
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Text like Ubiquity display of Lubuntu 11.10 show
<wxl> you know ubiquity is the graphical installer?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Looks like its trying load, the 4 dots are pulsing
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Yah, that what on the standard Live CD right?
<Stephen-ie> wxl: been sent to a BusyBox display with (initramfs) prompt
<Stephen-ie> wxl: The list of BusyBox commands doesn't explain much
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ok, I've no idea where to go from here
<leszek> hi
<Stephen-ie> hi leszek
<HyperShock> Stephen-ie: for the lubu 11.10 ppc live cd? and it dumped you into a busybox?
<Stephen-ie> welcome
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: yep
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: It showed what looked like the Lubuntu loading screen for a minute, you the screen with Lubuntu 11.10 in the center and the four dots pulsating under it, then it sent me to the BusyBox prompt
<leszek> Stephen-ie: what does the log file say ? casper.log ?
<HyperShock> where did you get this cd again?
<Stephen-ie> leszek: How do I load the loag file
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: I got the PPC ISO from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20111011/
<leszek> you can cat it or if (I'm not sure if its included in lubuntus busybox) its available vi it :P
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: suggested to me by wxl
<HyperShock> oh, that would be an experimental, we need to find a stable one
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: ah crap I should have downloaded from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ right?
<Stephen-ie> leszek: Can you explain this 'cat' command for me
<bioterror> !cat | Stephen-ie
<ubot5> Stephen-ie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leszek> hah ;) i love bots :P
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> no cat in there :o
<leszek> cat filename                                                          will show the contents of a file
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: Ah I can't get it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ there is no PPC live iso, it seems http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20111011/ is the only page that has a PPC ISO
<HyperShock> yeah its sad, that makes me think they are all experimental.
<Stephen-ie> leszek: With # cat casper.log I got 'Unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: Yah, from what wxl told me, he got his ISO from there and it mostly worked, there were some problems with the ubuntu download mirrors or something, but he fixed it, I think he got further than I am now
<wxl> i'm installed
<wxl> so yeah, a bit farther along
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: There is also a current PPC Alternate Install Live ISO, but it couln't see my CD-Rom during the install
<wxl> as i said into the wrong channel :D all linux is experimental. if you want otherwise, there's something called unix
<Stephen-ie> hey wxl , do you see the error I am getting, being sent to BusyBox
<wxl> Stephen-ie: never had it
<wxl> the fact that you can't see the cd file system is troublesome
<wxl> i would try making a new cd personally
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I did check the ISO and Physical Disc MD5's and the all matched, does that make a difference
<wxl> hah i'm baffled
<Stephen-ie> wxl: me too
<wxl> try adding break=top to the yaboot prompt
<HyperShock> Stephen-ie: found the following >>> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=ppc     --- which appears to list the known ppc distributions
<wxl> e.g. live break=top
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, http://www.finnix.org/
<wxl> finnix RULEZ
<wxl> they don't have an "install" per se
<wxl> and yeah i'm pretty sure that Stephen-ie alone will struggle with the GUI
<wxl> let alone his friends
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: Thanks for the link, ye I would say there are better supported linux distros out but what I want to be sure of is (A) it's light, hence trying Lubuntu , (B) Easy to user for a new Linux user, hence trying something Ubuntu based
<bioterror> but PPC is just community driven on ubuntu
<wxl> Stephen-ie: any luck with the yaboot option?
<bioterror> not the best
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Going to try now
<Stephen-ie> wxl: I got brought to BusyBox almost straight away, with 'Spawning shell within the initramfs' displaying just above the BusyBox prompts
<Stephen-ie> and now am at a initramfs promt
<Stephen-ie> I did a cat casper.log but it found no casper.log file
<bioterror> CruxPPC seems interesting
<HyperShock> also you can try the pure debian one: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/powerpc/bt-cd/
<HyperShock> unfortunately it comes on 8 cds
<bioterror> debian has no live for ppc
<Stephen-ie> Looks like I might have to abandon Lubuntu for now and try MintPPC
<bioterror> only i386 and amd64
<HyperShock> here it as a dvd: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/powerpc/iso-dvd/
<Stephen-ie> Yah Downloaded the Debian PPC ISO alright, I hadn't tried it yet as I was keen to get Lubuntu working
<bittin> Stephen-ie, #debianppc and #debian-ppc :)
<Stephen-ie> One suggestion was to download the Ubuntu 11.10 Minimal CD ISO and install Lubuntu on top of that
<bittin> iam using debian on an eMac myself :)
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> he still wants to get a X11 session from LiveCD just to run gparted
<Stephen-ie> bittin: How do you find it, would you say it is easy to use for a Linux beginner
<bittin> Stephen-ie, yea its not that hard
<bioterror> it's as easy as you want it to be
<HyperShock> who is the beginner you or your friends?
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: My friends
<bittin> you need to configure more yourself then in *buntu tough
<bittin> but its not as hard as slack / gentoo
<bittin> etc
<bioterror> *than
<Stephen-ie> HyperShock: I'm not hugley experience either, been using Ubuntu for 2 years
<Stephen-ie> bittin: Could it be called light weight, would it run fast or faster than Mac OS X on an iBook
<bioterror> Stephen-ie, you can install openbox and required lxde components
<bittin> Stephen-ie, i never used it on an iBook
<bittin> but i guess
<bioterror> or you can install just openbox and use tint2 for example
<bittin> i use pekwm and tint2 :)
<bioterror> grab configs from lubuntu
<bioterror> all the good parts you like ;)
<Stephen-ie> Ok, I don't really know much about the components of Lubuntu. But if I was to install Debian and then pull in some Lubuntu components, could you give me a shopping list of what I should grab
<bioterror> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Debian
<Stephen-ie> what does Lubuntu use in place of Nautilus, Firefox, Totem Player, OpenOffice in Ubuntu
<bioterror> PCManFM
<bioterror> Chromium
<bioterror> Gnome Mplayer
<bioterror> and ubuntu does not use openoffice anymore
<bioterror> it forked and that's called LibreOffice
<Stephen-ie> sorry ye I'm still on Ubuntu 10.10 myself, still got OOo. So if I install Debian with LXDE, PCManFM, Chromium, Gnome Mplayer and LibreOffice, do I have a close to Lubuntu build?
<leszek> Stephen-ie: ubuntu has a newer and better pcmanfm build than debian
<wxl> well if you're going to go ubuntu to get it trimmed down to the lubuntu base, you've got some work to do
<wxl> just install lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> and then do !purelxde
<wxl> oh was that the wrong one?
<wxl> !purelxde | please
<ubot5> please: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> there you go :D
<DagonIT> I just installed Ubuntu 11-10 and it apparently didn't bother to install grub, is there any way of installing grub sepertely
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Do you mean install Ubuntu Desktop, then do purelxde
<wxl> no
<wxl> 1. install ubuntu
<Stephen-ie> wxl: ya
<wxl> 2. install lubuntu-desktop (by synaptic or apt-get or aptitude or whatever you like)
<wxl> 3. follow the purelxde instructions to get rid of the pieces of ubuntu not required by lubuntu
<Stephen-ie> wxl: ok
<Stephen-ie> wxl: Ah right I get you now
<Stephen-ie> I think this is a good option
<wxl> you also might try the other two possible live cds
<Stephen-ie> Next stop, download Ubuntu PPC ISO and try to install that. I've enough useless live cd's now to build an art installation
<wxl> i've got some bsd ones if you want
<wxl> one personal word of warning:
<wxl> do NOT install 11.04
<Stephen-ie> I should probably post on the Ubuntu forum or somewhere suitable my experience of trying to install Lubuntu on PPC so the Lubuntu Dev's and others can work with it
<wxl> it was running WAY too hot
<wxl> that's a good idea
<wxl> lubuntu mailing list would be good
<Stephen-ie> ok will do
<Stephen-ie> I'll be going to Ubuntu 11.10
<leszek> Stephen-ie: as far as I know actually the ppc builds are not worked on by anyone. They are simply automatic builds by the ubuntu build system
<Stephen-ie> leszek: I didn't know that, if they are automated build then why was there Ubuntu releases in the past without PPC builds, that's odd
<leszek> Stephen-ie: I guess because the build system failed building ppc builds :P
<wxl> they're "community supported" which is to say there are still people working on them but not like with regular ubuntu
<Stephen-ie> leszek: and nobody probably even noticed :-)
<leszek> as ppcs are not a priority its a not so high ranked problem to not release
<wxl> i think the reality of it was they were well supported until mac switched to intel
<leszek> yeah thats true
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-February/000098.html
<Stephen-ie> ya I can understand that. However Linux Distro's like Lubuntu and maybe Xubuntu and built to be lightweight and therefore should be a perfect match for older PC's, such as older PPC computers. So these lightweight distros should place higher focus on trying to run successfully on plder PC's and architectures
<wxl> it was 06 that the switch to intel happened
<leszek> Stephen-ie: lubuntu was (including 11.10) only focussing on 32bit x86 systems. This might change in the future. But it needs more then 5 people which find those ppc builds useful
<wxl> yeah even amd and/or 64bit systems aren't incredibly well suppoprted
<Stephen-ie> I am thinking of a charity here in Ireland I worked with, Camara, we refurbished old PC's, put Edubuntu on them and shipped them to schools, villages and Uni's in Africa then went over to teach the locals how to use and maintain them. However we were only using Edubuntu, and  remember working on some very very slow PC that really struggled to run Ubuntu but we still shipped them.
<wxl> cheap donated pcs are less likely to be macs imho
<Stephen-ie> They would have been better suited with Xubuntu and Lubuntu and other lightweights, except I didn't know about these distros at the time. We even had to dump some old Apple G4's cause we couldn't get Ubuntu to install on them. That was a waste in my view
<Stephen-ie> true we rarely go cheap Macs, but we got plenty of very old under power'd x86 PCs that could really have benefitted from lighter weight distros than Ubuntu
<wxl> agreed
<Stephen-ie> my point being that sometimes some distros are better suited to embracing the Old
<wxl> agreed
<Stephen-ie> well on that I going to head off. Thanks for everyones help and advice. I will have a go and stripped down Ubuntu LXDE etc. and see how I get on, if fails, I'll try MintPPC, if fails, I'll try Debian PPC LXDE
<Stephen-ie> if fails I try the iBook out the iFrickenWindow
<bioterror> recycle it!
<bioterror> it has copper and other valuable things for scavening
<Stephen-ie> bioterror: Sure, but I will take out me rage on it first, then give it back to its owner for them to morne and recycle
<bioterror> haha
<Smile4ever> :-)
<easygoing> woops
<easygoing> hey guys is anyone else having the problem where whenever you come out of sleep" your panel adds an invisible icon that cannot be clicked on or removed without a fresh rebbot
<easygoing> reboot*
<easygoing> these invisible icons have moved my wifi, chrom, and volume control to the center of my panel.
<easygoing> what is causing these invisible panel icons?
<easygoing> silverarrow is much better. :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> yes, cumbersome nicks
<silverarrow> I don't think my laptop goes dormant?
<silverarrow> only screen
<silverarrow> might have to doe something about it
<silverarrow> I would have chosen either arrow or lightning, but they were taken
<easygoing> well my hard disks spin down blah blah... i shut screen it goes to sleep i open screen it then creates new untouchable unseeable unremoveable icon.. all goes away on fresh reboot...also considering setting up tint2 if i can flippin figure it out.
<silverarrow> you have tried all kinds of key combos?
<easygoing> excuse me? i dont understand yor statement.
<silverarrow> ctrl-alt-F4, ....
<silverarrow> maybe it can be unlocked
<silverarrow> a tricky one you have there
<silverarrow> if you press ctrl alt F1 you should get a terminal
<silverarrow> or black screen
<silverarrow> then "sudo service lxdm restart" should get you in with out reboot
<l33_> hi
<phillw> hi l33_
<l33_> hi ühillw
<l33_> hi phillw
<l33_> 2 beers too much here ;)
<phillw> nothing wrong with that, if you prefer a chill out, hop over to #lubuntu-offtopic. It is not logged, so we can chat offtopic :)
<l33_> didnt know that chan
<wxl> hey phillw remember this letter/ https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04942.html
<ikr111> when I open a window with a keyboard shortcut it goes straight to the background (behind other windows), Any ideas?
<phillw> wxl: did they do a PPC version in the end?
<wxl> well not in the final but that funky one is still there
<wxl> i figured out the problem. purdy easy, really.
<wxl> there was a lively ppc discussion here earlier
<wxl> suffice it to say i think there's certainly a desire for lubuntu ppc
<wxl> more so than with bloatware, i mean ubuntu
<phillw> wxl: is still a generic ubuntu issue, or just lubuntu?
<wxl> THAT problem is an ubuntu issue from what i can tell
<wxl> sources.list has http://mirror instead of http://ports.ubuntu.com
<wxl> editing sources.list or /etc/hosts (pointing mirror to ports.ubuntu.com) fixes it
<phillw> I can flag it back up to qa team if it has not been corrected. Could you update the log & I'll make the qa / build team aware of it. Also if you have a fix that can be applied to lubuntu iso that can be added at installation time I can add it tou our FAQ area until it gets fixed upstream.
<wxl> phillw: kewl, where's the log at again?
<phillw> you had it pointing to bug 756719 > in Launchpad.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756719
<phillw> They have it has fix released?
<wxl> ah so you mean just add a comment
<wxl> well yeah they do and i left a comment that it wasn't.. no response.
<phillw> is this for Oneric?
<wxl> yep
<phillw> would you please email Colin directly? I can do it, but as I do not have access to a PPC it would be better for you to contact him directly. Colin is not scary, he's a really nice guy.
<wxl> k
<phillw> use his cjwatson@canonical.com  address, and yes, you can say I sent you :P
<wxl> does lubuntu inheriently lack smb support?
<wxl> oh nevermind figured it out
<wxl> weird i can't use go > network shares but smb://server works
<phillw> samba should be automatic with pcmanfm
<phillw> network shares is a diffirent app. Please raise a bug against it if it is not working. bugs not reported only ever get fixed by chance :)
<wxl> :D
<phillw> in the past we had pyneighbourhood, but that wouldn't "play' either, so pcman added it to pcmanfm to save grief :) (He's a darn good guy).
<wxl> grrr
#lubuntu 2011-10-20
<wxl> pcmanfm can find the share but i'm having a hell of a time mounting it
<phillw> wxl: is it password protected?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> ntfs share i should say
<phillw> wxl: I've got to be honest, I'm not familiar. The only samba stuff I know of is for windoze.
<phillw> ntfs = windoze :)
<wxl> riiight
<phillw> wxl: been too long since I use windows :).... Is it an area you would like automounting?
<wxl> naw
<KM0201> wxl: should work fine.. i use samba quite a bit (even w/o windows machines) cuz its just so easy.... just  open pcman   smb://192.168.1.xx
<wxl> KM0201: what about in cli?
<phillw> pcmanfm 'should' be able to see it. As not too many of us have drives that need samba, I'm at a loss as to who to suggest can help. I know how to alter the fstab to automount.
<phillw> thanks KM0201 :)
<KM0201> um, i've never tried to mount one from cli, but it shouldn't be to difficult i dont think
<phillw> use the same ops as for fstab table?
<KM0201> so he's trying to automount a samba share?
<wxl> no automount
<KM0201> i thought he was just trying to mount it it.
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i don't have smbfs
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install samba
<KM0201> i dont think samba installs automatically
<KM0201> did you have an smb.conf?
<wxl> well i have no problem accessing in pcmanfm
<phillw> if it is ntfs, you may want the easy version of ntfs-config?
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=96
<KM0201> ok.. so you have no problem accessing i pcmanfm.. so.. you want to automount a samba share? (thought you said earlier you didn't wanted "no automount".. or am i confused)
<wxl> nope you're on it KM0201
<KM0201> wxl: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<wxl> problem was smbfs was missing
<KM0201> ok.
<wxl> now mount -t cifs blah blah all good
<phillw> wxl: I'm guessing the library eats up RAM... therefore not a default. I'll check with the boss.
<wxl> phillw: i'd be interested to know
<wxl> i could see the argument made that few use cli and it's not necessary
<wxl> and that the hardcore user will figure it out and install what they want
<phillw> wxl: does network share now work?
<wxl> no problem phillw
<phillw> then, for network share to function, it needs smbfs - that is a bug :)
<phillw> wxl: I've flagged it to our head of dev, but the mailing list archiving is 'down'. I've also forwarded it to the general mailing list, so if you are a member you will be able to track it.
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: you should not need smbfs
<bodhi_zazen> cifs
<bodhi_zazen> is cifs part of the smbfs package ? or is there a samba-client package ?
<pipo65> option does not work Lubuntu 11.10 If netbook runs on openbox and Lubuntu
<pipo65> I have to do
<silverlightning> hi
<pipo65> hi silverlightning
<pipo65> option does not work Lubuntu 11.10 If netbook runs on openbox and Lubuntu
<pipo65> I should do?
<silverarrow> anyone having trouble with mplayer ?
<stlsaint> silverarrow: no sorry
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I keep having picture not following frame size, audio out of sync
<smw> Can anyone help me figure out why the battery monitor always says I have 100% battery and always displays that my battery is "critical"?
<silverlightning> is linux a bit messy with deleted documents?
<silverlightning> I mean, do the get stuck?
<stlsaint> smw: that is strange...sounds like possible bug
<stlsaint> silverlightning: what do you mean? Not that i have ever seen
<smw> stlsaint, got any ideas on debugging? the cmd acpi gives the correct into
<silverlightning> I have files showing I deleted a few days ago
<silverlightning> and when I try to delete them, something goes wrong
<stlsaint> smw: not at this time - not on my lubuntu install
<stlsaint> silverlightning: what are you using to delete? cli or gui?
<silverlightning> just right click and delete?
<silverlightning> in filemanager
<silverlightning> are there any other way?
<stlsaint> silverlightning: you said "something goes wrong"...what is that something?
<silverlightning> is this an unheard of problem?
<silverlightning> I installed lubuntu from cd 11.10
<silverlightning> I messed something up and reinstalled it all over
<silverlightning> thinking I deleted the whole thing
<silverlightning> but it turns up a file or home from the last install
<silverlightning> I used a different name and computer name on the install, that is why I am sure of the fact
<silverlightning> I cannot delete them
<stlsaint> yea something might have went wrong when you installed a os over itself twice
<silverlightning> however I did choose delete in the install guide
<stlsaint> silverlightning: what file are you tring to delete?
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/179988
<silverlightning> I'm not being all that clear, sorry. The files I cannot delete is on a usb connected sata hd
<silverlightning> that is what I get
<silverlightning> the files are just left over stuff from torrents downloads, tv film
<silverlightning> I moved my entire documents and folders to the other hard drive when I installed 11.10
<silverlightning> I'm trying to tidy things up a bit, getting rid of useless stuf
<bodhizazen> silverlightning, that looks like a permissions problem
<bodhizazen> what exactly are you trying to delete ?
<silverlightning> data on a usb connected hard drive
<bodhizazen> some old files on a flash drive it looks like
<bodhizazen> sudo -i
<bodhizazen> cd /media/your_mount_point
<silverlightning> unwanted folders on a USB connected hard drive
<bodhizazen> rm -rf bad_file
<bodhizazen> rm -rf bad_directory
<bodhizazen> rm -rf /media/your_mount_point/* will get it all
<silverlightning> it's a SATA HD 320GB I put in a  caddie, for external storage
<bodhizazen> so ?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: ppfftttt ah i was getting there :P
 * stlsaint is also trying to figure out why he cant install postresql to BT5 on his xoom ;)
<bodhizazen> silverlightning, do you understand linux permissions ?
<silverlightning> not really, but I do know I need to be in root for some stuff
<bodhizazen> www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<silverlightning> thanks
<bodhizazen> what file system is this ?
<bodhizazen> FAT ? NTFS ? ext4 ?
<bodhizazen> who owns the files ?
<bodhizazen> ls -l /media
<bodhizazen> sudo chown
<bodhizazen> sudo chmod
<silverlightning> hmm, probably ext4, some of the drive is ntfs
<bodhizazen> Well, it does vary with file system
<bodhizazen> nfts and vfat are set when you mount the partition
<bodhizazen> ext4 you manage with chown and chmod
<silverlightning> I do, I mean, I just copied documents folder to the external hd
<silverlightning> tricky
<bodhizazen> copied the documents as root ?
<bodhizazen> as your user ?
<silverlightning> hmm
<bodhizazen> to vfat ? ntfs ? ext4 ?
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<silverlightning> I copied from filemanager, just dragged and dropped to the usb storage
<silverlightning> all ext4
<bodhizazen> you need to either give us more information (file system, ownership, etc) or understand permissions yourself
<silverlightning> yes, all is on the ext4 part
<bodhizazen> so, if you own the files, you should be able to remove them
<bodhizazen> ls -l
<silverlightning> I am only user of this computer, I did all of the copying by dragging and dropping from filemanager windows
<bodhizazen> now that sounds like a windows user
<bodhizazen> this is linux, you are not the only user
<bodhizazen> cat /etc/passwd
<bodhizazen> cat /etc/groups
<silverlightning> yes, there are the odd lepracon when I turn my back
<bodhizazen> you are one of many users and each file has an owner, and a group
<bodhizazen> permissions are set for owner, group, and other as per the link I gave you
<bodhizazen> well, your thinking you are somehow the only user is as magical thinking as the unicorn
<bodhizazen> it is a fallacy
<silverlightning> I'm not sure I understand
<bodhizazen> this is linux, there are several users on your system
<silverlightning> I am starting to get that
<silverlightning> hmm
<bodhizazen> wc -l /etc/passwd
<bodhizazen> I have 45 users =)
<silverlightning> hmm
<bodhizazen> again every file has an owner and a group
<bodhizazen> you can view them with ls -l
<bodhizazen> or from your file manager -> permissions tab
<silverlightning> I got 26 it seems
<bodhizazen> linux permissions are one of the foundations of security
<bodhizazen> you can not simply delete or alter files you do not have permission to alter
<bodhizazen> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/179989
<bodhizazen> that is your home directory
<bodhizazen> you own that
<bodhizazen> you can delete anything you want
<bodhizazen> cd /media
<bodhizazen> ls -l
<silverlightning> so, trouble is I coped to the external hard drive, and now it is not mine anymore?
<bodhizazen> silverlightning, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bodhizazen> ls -l | pastebinit
<bodhizazen> and post the url here
<bodhizazen> i don't know, you are not telling me sufficient details
<silverlightning> what am I installing now?
<silverlightning> what haven't I told you?
<bodhizazen> ownersip and permissions of the files you want to delete
<bodhizazen> you are installing a tool to automate pastebin so you do not have to post pictures which is inefficient
<silverlightning> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713841/
<silverlightning> did't I just post that in picture bin?
<silverlightning> I see
<bodhizazen> I enter this in a terminal
<bodhizazen> 'ls -l /mnt | fpaste'
<bodhizazen> result
<bodhizazen> http://fpaste.org/t9db/
<silverlightning> very clever
<silverlightning> hope I remember it
<bodhizazen> you are on ubuntu, so you need pastebinit
<bodhizazen> ls -l | pastebinit
<bodhizazen> ls -l /media | pastebinit
<bodhizazen> I trust from my paste you can tell who owns what with what permissions >:)
<silverlightning> would it be root and bodi?
<bodhizazen> =)
<silverlightning> oh I see
<bodhizazen> in this case the user and the group are the same
<bodhizazen> could be root bodhi
<silverlightning> I get computer name
<bodhizazen> sudo chgrp bodhi /mnt/Dragon would do that
<silverlightning> which is same as root?
<bodhizazen> what do you mean you get a computer name ?
<bodhizazen> And if you want someone to look at your output, use pastebin
<bodhizazen> some command | pastebinit
<silverlightning> I need to get a list of commands
<bodhizazen> http://linuxcommand.org/
<bodhizazen> naw, you just need to use the terminal more
<silverlightning> bookmarked
<silverlightning> you are right, I sort of go for other options if there are any
<silverlightning> like package manager and other managers
<bodhizazen> Nothing wrong with a graphical interface
<bodhizazen> but the command line is easier to problem solve
<bodhizazen> and it is much easier for us to tell you a command
<silverlightning> yes, might be
<silverlightning> I just don't get what I'm doing
<bodhizazen> ls -l | pastebinit
<bodhizazen> then all the various mouse clicks
<bodhizazen> you will get it fast enough
<bodhizazen> there are also help pages
<bodhizazen> man pastebinit
<silverlightning> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713843/
<bodhizazen> there you go, see, easier and faster then a screenshot
<bodhizazen> ls -l /media | pastebinit
<bodhizazen> you can also
<silverlightning> yes, ver fast
<bodhizazen> mv *.png *.JPG Pictures
<bodhizazen> sort of keeps /home organized that way
<silverlightning> thanks for your help
<bodhizazen> you can complete file names with the tab key
<bodhizazen> ls Pic<tab>
<bodhizazen> cd /me<tab>
<silverlightning> I  need to use it a couple of times to get into it
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> very clever stuff
<silverlightning> I have to go
<silverlightning> see you later
 * wxl yawns
<wxl> thanks phillw
<wxl> hey so i seem to have kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<wxl> and kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko
<wxl> which driver am i actually using?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nouveau i think
<wxl> then wtf on the nvidia?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fb- frame buffer. software and slowly
<wxl> i would like to see if i have better luck without the non-free drivers
<wxl> well nouveau can do framebuffer do
<wxl> too
<wxl> admittedly i don't think i have much ned for that
<JohnDoe_71Rus> driver from nvidia need compile
<wxl> lame additional drivers says i'm not using any proprietary drivers
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> i can't suspend/hibernate which makes me wonder
<wxl> admittedly there's no nvidia-settings
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wxl: only russian manual http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> um
 * wxl checks himself for russianness
<wxl> nope, none there :D
<bioterror> use the chromium's translate option with right click :D
<wxl> bah
<wxl> that's one suck thing about ppc lubuntu
<wxl> no chromium
<JohnDoe_71Rus> can't find the same english
<bioterror> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.ru%2Fwiki%2F%25D1%2583%25D1%2581%25D1%2582%25D0%25B0%25D0%25BD%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B2%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B0_%25D0%25B4%25D1%2580%25D0%25B0%25D0%25B9%25D0%25B2%25D0%25B5%25D1%2580%25D0%25B0_nvidia
<bioterror> works like a dream
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wxl: what kernel ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if more 3.0 read this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/nvidia-legacy-drivers-with-slackware-13-1-and-kernel-3-0-a-894728/
<wxl> $ uname -r
<wxl> 3.0.0-11-powerpc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use 3.0.4-generic. unpack *.run and use patcn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *patch
<LSDragon25> 'ello guvna
<LSDragon25> I can has the geek assistance
<LSDragon25> ?
<bioterror> maybe greek also
<LSDragon25> lol nice
<LSDragon25> so..
<LSDragon25> lubuntu volume control settings non-functional
<LSDragon25> any thoughts
<bioterror> you mean keyboard
<bioterror> or a slider in your system tray
<LSDragon25> "volume control" settings upon right click of volume icon
<LSDragon25> err left click
<bioterror> ahh
<LSDragon25> no right
<bioterror> we mostly do that from terminal
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and run command: alsamixer
<LSDragon25> just as I suspected
<LSDragon25> oh yes...I DL'd a program that gives me this readout in gui
<LSDragon25> master, master M, and everything in between doesn't work
<LSDragon25> except for..
<LSDragon25> headphones
<LSDragon25> and PCM
<LSDragon25> those 2 and can adjust volume with
<LSDragon25> further...I seem to have no functional system sounds
<LSDragon25> login...etc...yadda
<bioterror> remove M from master ;)
<bioterror> it should be OO
<bioterror> and not MM
<bioterror> with M -key you can mute and unmute
<LSDragon25> check
<LSDragon25> uno momento por favor
<LSDragon25> non-functional
<bioterror> PCM MASTER and hmm
<bioterror> what else are now OO?
<LSDragon25> headphone, PCM
<bioterror> and they are also set to the MAXIMUM VOLUME? ;-)
<LSDragon25> headphone is
<LSDragon25> PCM I roll to acceptable level
<bioterror> put PCM and master on full
<bioterror> we can lower them later :)
<LSDragon25> check
<bioterror> still no sound, for example from youtube?
<LSDragon25> I have audacious running...the only functional volume control is headphone
<LSDragon25> if I mute that there's nada
<bioterror> you have only one sound card?
<LSDragon25> yip
<bioterror> and you have connected speaker to right plug
<bioterror> it's usually the light green or something ;)
<LSDragon25> lol uh huh
<LSDragon25> I've run various versions of ubuntu on this machine never had an issue like this...usually it's some issue with the monitor or disc drive lol
<bioterror> yeah, ubuntu uses pulseadio
<bioterror> lubuntu uses just plain alsa
<LSDragon25> ah ha
<LSDragon25> wondered about that
<LSDragon25> is there a way to integrate pulseaudio
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I'm a little busy atm. at work
<LSDragon25> actually it's not a real big deal...just miss my volume knob
<LSDragon25> I understand
<bioterror> but if you can only control volume from headphones
<bioterror> then something is wrong
<LSDragon25> no doubt
<LSDragon25> makes no sense to me
<bioterror> and I dont know if you're using a laptop with integrated speakers or desktop computer with external spearks
<bioterror> or what
<LSDragon25> desktop
<LSDragon25> dimension 2400
<LSDragon25> 2003 model
<LSDragon25> lol
<bioterror> and you're 100% sure you have inserted speaks into a correct "Socket"?
<LSDragon25> yeah the speakers are set up right
<LSDragon25> it jams in fact
<LSDragon25> dunno how the hell headphones became master
<bioterror> hard to tell ;)
<bioterror> but you just checked the backside of your computer? :)
<bioterror> I'm asking this becouse I just cant understand how headphones can act as master
<LSDragon25> oi....no...but I will....I'd crack up if that's the issue
<bioterror> and this is first time I hear something like that
<LSDragon25> everything is kosher
<bioterror> killed by slicing throat open and letting it to bleed till death? :)
<LSDragon25> basically
<LSDragon25> wonder if I'll spontaneously combust if I plug in the headphones
<LSDragon25> appreciate you sparing your time...I'm o u t~
<LSDragon25> tc
<Bulldozer> hi...the best terminal for lubuntu?
<phillw> Bulldozer: I use the default (LXTerminal).
<SAKKED> why doesnt my lubuntu softwaare center work? :D
<SAKKED> some kind of error message comes
<SAKKED> when i try to start it
<SAKKED> i have finnish version so its hard to tell what is it in english
<SAKKED> wait what
<SAKKED> ok now it works... looks like reboot worked
<SAKKED> still it floods some gtk-warning
<SAKKED> theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:208:16:
<SAKKED> Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found
<SAKKED> :D
<SAKKED> any1 can helP?
<bioterror> adwaita is gtk3
<SAKKED> so i donnt have GTK3?
<SAKKED> how can i get TK#?
<SAKKED> gtk3
<SAKKED> :D
<bioterror> I dunno, I'm a Gnome3 user nowdays ;)
<SAKKED> cant stand gnome :D
<SAKKED> because that unity shell :D
<SAKKED> i dont know what kind of macfag made that unityshell :D
<bioterror> gnome shell, herp derp
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> ew gnome?
<wxl> wtf bioterror you give dude crap about old os x and then you go and use gnome
<KM0201> i liked gnome 2.x
<wxl> barf
<wxl> might as well use windows while you're at it
<KM0201> wsa a good mix of function, and kinda had a sexy simplicity
<bioterror> wxl, I'm using windows thru citrix ;)
<wxl> "simplicity" is not a word i use with gnome
 * wxl shakes his head in shame
<KM0201> lol
<bioterror> my system is ten times more up-to-date than his OS X from year 2003
<wxl> yep, with all the latest malware :D
<bioterror> where's the malmware?
<wxl> doesn't it come pre-installed with windows? ;)
<bioterror> I dunno, I just use citrix
<morri> hi guys anybody there?
<wxl> yep
<morri> cool
<wxl> yep
<morri> quick question: in the 11.04 version there was a way that I could make a mouse click on the desktop be both a short cut to the desktop menu(change background) and to the normal stuff like browser and all the lot you get , how do I get this in this version?
<wxl> you mean right click?
<morri> and second , where do I change the default browser(as choosing browser on a desktop right click would choose epiphany always
<morri> yes
<sonartica> Hello people
<sonartica> How are ya?
<sonartica> How can i add programs to the startup list?
<morri> hi sonarctica
<sonartica> There's no button or text file to modify
<wxl> morri: it's an openbox setting
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> weird it's not behaving for me
<sonartica> wxl: Told ya :)
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> sonartica: do you mean the little thing in the bottom left? that's easy
<wxl> morri: it should be a matter of cp /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml to ~/.config/openbox
<wxl> but don't work for me
<wxl> at least not followed by openbox --reconfigure
<morri> strange
<sonartica> wxl: No, i want to add an application to the startup applications list
<sonartica> Or i just have to add it to the .xinitrc?
<wxl> sonartica: oh you want something to autostart
<sonartica> I come from Arch Linux
<wxl> morri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox#Configuration
<morri> thanks
<wxl> sonartica: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cuQvQBIAo
<sonartica> wxl: Thanks ;)
<sonartica> wxl: You're such a cuttie :3
<wxl> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<morri> lol
<morri> a cuttie a cut-tie :p
<wxl> there was this steakhouse my dad always used to take me to
<wxl> it was required you wear a tie there
<morri> and you always cut it :P
<sonartica> That was so bad jokes XD
<wxl> and like if you didn't eat all your food or something they'd cut it and hang it from the ceiling
<sonartica> I just can't get used to this distro
<sonartica> It's just GUI and not CLI
<wxl> (this is not a joke; true story)
<morri> you can get command as well if you open the terminal..
<sonartica> XD
<sonartica> You're a cuttie as well
<morri> and if you got to the other interfaces youll find a command line one..
<wxl> being fairly comfortable with cli i rather like lubuntu
<morri> like tty3
<sonartica> I used to use awesome3 as a WM
<wxl> i LIKE the fact everything isn't all clicky
<wxl> gnome is shit
<morri> gnome was way too slow for my old computer
<morri> i used openbox first on linux mint but I wanted to try lxde , so I had this mag with a lubuntu cd
<morri> actually after one "season" of mint it was too green for me in the end xD
<morri> put me off green for a while
<wxl> sonartica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<wxl> i'm running on a ppc
<wxl> i'm half tempted to try mintppc and/or debian ppc
<wxl> (i kind of liked arch, too)
<morri> by the way what happened to the old lubuntu site? funnily it is still linked to from the lubuntu ubuntu site but it just redirects to the same site again which is a bit not clever?
<wxl> but there's something really endearing about lubuntu
<wxl> morri: yeah kind of an (un)happy accident sort of
<wxl> basically when ocelot came out they were worried it would devour the bandwidth so they just pointed at canonical
<wxl> really not much is lost
<wxl> the screencasts are still on youtube
<morri> yea although I liked the blue lol
<sonartica> wxl: Thanks cuttie pie :)
<wxl> anything for you sweetie
<wxl> what's weird: i generally loathe blue
<morri> lol
<wxl> (part of the reason why i like the ocelot theme.. it's more grey)
<morri>  blue is my favourite colour
<sonartica> Green is my favorite color
<sonartica> I love reggae music
<sonartica> :D
<wxl> yeah i'm a greenie too
<sonartica> wxl: Nice \o\
<wxl> who did that song?
<morri> yea although a tiny bit of blue wouldnt harmed I mean the programme interface is just the same colour as the window in the light silvery colour
<morri> dreadlock holiday?
<wxl> there was a reggae song with the lyric "i love reggae music" :D
<morri> have a look on duckduckgo :p
<wxl> frankly i don't think the whole choice of distro matters all that much in the end. really it comes down to two things: packaging and support, imho
<SAKKED> what kind of DVD writing program do u recommend?
<morri> well I enjoy it because my comoputer is old and he enjoys starting up in 1 minutres time :D
<wxl> i figure canonical is the juggernaut on the support side.... but debian is darn close.
<wxl> i'm probably going to put debian on the darn computer
<wxl> one thing that's very attractive about it is they ACTUALLY support ppc
<wxl> last night i was trying to compile a test build of network-manager and i had like icepacks all over the laptop just to keep it from shutting down due to temperature. i think lubuntu ain't totally tweaked for the architecture yet
<sonartica> wxl: UB40 - Reggae Music
<sonartica> That's the song
<sonartica> I think :P
<wxl> nooooo can't be ub40
<wxl> no way
<SAKKED> K3b , gnome baker or brasero????????????????
<morri> its not dreadlock holiday?
<wxl> maybe stel pulse
<morri> 10cc
<sonartica> wxl: Which one are you favorite bands? :P
<sonartica> ones*
<sonartica> Sorry, english is not my native language
<sonartica> :P
<wxl> oh i'm all over the place
<wxl> but i'd say autechre is my favourite
<wxl> a far cry from any reggae
<sonartica> OMG <3
<sonartica> Same here, one of my favorites
<morri> reh I actually like Indie, the stuff that came about just about 2003 to 2005 (and their continuation..)
<sonartica> morri: Indie like The Strokes?
<morri> yes but also like franz ferdinand :D
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> i'm old school i guess
<sonartica> Oh, kk
<sonartica> :P
<wxl> calling the strokes indie is like calling microsoft open source
<morri> and secondly I grew up to queen and dire straits so I lvoe them too
<sonartica> wxl: No way, really?
<wxl> ALTHOUGH i do really like franz ferdinand :D
<morri> well I wouldnt call them indie iether :p
<wxl> if you want indie there's always neutral milk hotel <3
<morri> I like arcade fire and Muse from when they were hardly known :D
<sonartica> Well, i don't know that much about indie :P
<sonartica> morri: You mean before Knights Of Cydonia?
<morri> yes way before
<sonartica> Oh kk
<morri> from the break of this century
<wxl> yeah arcade fire's early stuff is fab
<wxl> but to be honest i think neon bible is my fave
<morri> same with arcade fire, first time i heard them was when they were on a show called up from the underground at the break of this century as well
<morri> I love neon bible :D
<sonartica> Well, i have to go
<sonartica> Seeya guys around
<sonartica> Cuttie pies
<wxl> ta sonartica
<sonartica> :D
<morri> see you sonartica
<sonartica> What means "ta" ?
<morri> thanks
<wxl> "bye" :D
<sonartica> Oh, ya, right, my manners
<sonartica> Thanks :)
<morri> and hat too
<morri> haha
<morri> i should go too now- it is 23:00h and I have got university tomorrow
<wxl> morri: go find yourself some broken social scene if you ahven't already
<morri> hehe
<morri> see you later then ;)
<wxl> http://arts-crafts.ca/artistspage.php?search=Broken%20Social%20Scene
<wxl> have fun
<morri> going to have a look at them thanks :)
<wxl> np
<wxl> you know i kind of wondered that too
<wxl> oops
<wxl> wrong chan
#lubuntu 2011-10-21
<urupica> is there a way to encrypt the stored passwords in chromium with "chromium-browser --password-store=gnome"? it doesn't work in my lubuntu 11.10 box.
<rezbd> upgraded to Lubuntu 11.10 but it was aborted before "cleaning up"
<rezbd> showed failed to install something
<rezbd> and can't see network icon on the bar. seems it's merged as both are black!
<rezbd> if it didn't upgraded properly, what should I do?
<rezbd> is there any way to check it out?
<rezbd> that did it properly upgrade or not!
<sagaci> hi, I'm trying to switch the window manager to compiz in 11.10, tried to add a custom .desktop file to /etc/xdg/autostart and it's still not showing up in the autostart desktop session settings. Also just tried switching the openbox-lxde to compiz but still using openbox...
<sagaci> fixed it, just changed settings in /etc/xdg/L* to compiz instead of openbox
<darkwize> how do i turn off the power management in lubuntu? i checked the desktop session settings and its not even checked and i cant seem to find the settings on menu either.
<darkwize> any help would be appreciated. :)
<darkwize> weird, it only activated once...hmm
<l33_> hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> low
<l33o> ;)
<l33o> lubuntu 11.10 is working very smooth here :)
<l33o> only the cpu fan of my laptop is allways running
<l33o> but i guess this has something todo with kernel 3 and the bigger power consumption
<l33o> mayb i will tune it with fancontrol
<LucMove> Hello. My installation is frozen. Can somebody help?
<l33o> maybe i can
<l33o> LucMove - please explain frozen...when, where,how?
<LucMove> I answered all questions - I think. Then it displayed each one of those nice "distracting" screens...
<LucMove> The last one is displayed right now, "Getting Help"
<l33o> never sas a getting help message
<l33o> running lubuntu here on an old cheap laptop and on a n old cheap pc, both working perfect
<LucMove> Yes, it does. It is a sequence of slides run during installation. The last slide is titled "Getting Help".
<l33o> do you have a pc? is a nvidia gfx card built in?
<LucMove> The cursor has become a wristwatch and I get no feedback on what is going on.
<l33o> okay
<LucMove> I opened a terminal and ran df -h, it shows me that the target partition is mounted, but not touched.
<LucMove> All original free space remains free.
<l33o> first
<l33o> you can look, if you can switch to another terminal ny pressing and howlding down  cntrl +  alt + F2
<LucMove> yes, I can
<l33o> okay...maybe just restart and boot again
<LucMove> sigh
<l33o> maybe not directly install, but first load to live session and from the install icon from the live desktop then do the install
<l33o> do you have raid?
<LucMove> no, I don't
<LucMove> And I am on live session.
<l33o> are you using a cd or a usb stick as boot device
<l33o> good. no raid
<LucMove> usb
<l33o> how did you made the usb stick?
<LucMove> unetbootin
<l33o> okay - unetbootin works here
<l33o> but
<l33o> it is sometimes a lil unstable
<LucMove> I don't have a CD drive.
<l33o> maybe try to setup the lubuntu boot usb stick with the ubuntu startup app in the menu, no with unetbootin
<l33o> telephone
<l33o> sec please
<LucMove> It would help if distros began to wake up to the 21st century and provided usb stick images...
<LucMove> what do you mean by "setup the lubuntu boot usb stick with the ubuntu startup app in the menu, no with unetbootin"?
<LucMove> Sounds like you're suggesting a procedure I am not familiar with.
<l33o> back
<l33o> so,
<l33o> first linux and ubuntu are ready to boot from usb -  instead of windows
<l33o> on ubuntu, go so start menu, then system tools: there  you find the startup disc creator
<l33o> but, first you should fomrat the stick with the disc utility
<l33o> format as ext4
<LucMove> No, I don't have tha.
<LucMove> that
<l33o> are yourunning ubuntu
<l33o> ?
<LucMove> lubuntu, live boot
<l33o> okay
<l33o> you can install then the startup disc creator
<l33o> very small app from the original usbb repo
<LucMove> lost connection
<l33o> ;)
<LucMove> Well, I have Startup Disc Creator
<l33o> good
<l33o> now, you used your stick, so probably its formatted for usb boot
<LucMove> But the only usb stick I have is this one running the live session
<l33o> try to setp ubuntu live on your usb stick -  if this wont work you have to format the usb stick again
<l33o> okay -  then you have to install the live session you are using and then boot up to this installed ubuntu then and install to usb stick
<LucMove> Is everything loaded in RAM? Can I erase/overwrite the current usb stick and the live session will not choke and die?
<l33o> no, i guess not
<l33o> which lubuntu are you now using ?
<LucMove> latest
<l33o> okay, then it works
<LucMove> 11.10, right?
<l33o> yes
<l33o> on the gesktop you find the install icon right?
<LucMove> yes
<l33o> have you tried to install from this point ?
<LucMove> that's what I used, and here I am
<LucMove> looking for help
<l33o> k
<l33o> try again
<l33o> and please tell me
<l33o> first you choose language and keyboard
<l33o> done ?
<l33o> maybe you made some wrong settings with the partition manager
<LucMove> I am pretty sure I did everything right.
<l33o> best is to format the first partition with ext4 and another as swap, mount the ext4 partition as root
<l33o> and install the bootloader grub to the first sector of the harddisc, not in the firdt partition
<LucMove> I skipped grub
<l33o> you need grub i think
<l33o> why you skipped grub
<LucMove> Best is for the installer to ask, Hey, should I mess with your existing Grub layout that has been working flawlessly for years? Not anything else.
<l33o> as a first start, please follow the installation routine the installer offers you
<l33o> okay
<l33o> right
<l33o> you ve got grub allready installed -  didnt know that
<l33o> then leave the grubinstall
<LucMove> My existing grub uses a menu.1st file in a tiny partition that exists just for that
<l33o> k
<l33o> try to run the lubuntu install now
<LucMove> again?
<LucMove> what about the Make Startup Disc thing?
<l33o> you dont need it
<LucMove> But the current usb stick is not working
<l33o> because you setup lubuntu to the usb stick allready
<l33o> is is
<LucMove> It has failed twice
<l33o> otherwise you would be able to boot up live
<l33o> can you please tell me exactly at which point the install freezes?
<l33o> you usb stick seems to work
<LucMove> Welcome - select language
<l33o> is there enough space on the harddisc?
<l33o> yes
<LucMove> 5 GB
<l33o> allright
<l33o> go on
<LucMove> Preparing to install Lubuntu
<l33o> good
<LucMove> green light on all three requirements
<l33o> go on
<l33o> dont download updates while installing
<l33o> dont install third party software and codecs
<LucMove> yes, I unchecked that this time
<l33o> k
<LucMove> dealing with partitioning...
<l33o> k
<l33o> one big linux partition with mount poin  /
<LucMove> sda6 -> ext4, mount as /
<l33o> one maybe 700mb  as swap
<l33o> yes
<l33o> good, go ahead
<LucMove> sda7 -> ext4, mount as /var
<LucMove> swap is 2 GB
<LucMove> all of these pre formatted
<l33o> mmmm.....i am using only one partition and one swap
<l33o> swap is too big but shouldnt be the problem
<l33o> normally 1 gig should be enough as swap
<l33o> how many ram  is installed?
<LucMove> 2 GB
<LucMove> same size for hard disk hibernation
<l33o> okay, then 1 gb swap should be perfect
<l33o> mmmm
<LucMove> device for boot loader: /dev/sda2, a FAT32 partition. I dont want to change my sda boot sector.
<l33o> stop
<l33o> i think hibernation is the problem
<LucMove> no, it isn't. I never used that.
<LucMove> I just keep the size in hopes that someday Linux will be able to do that properly. sigh...
<LucMove> But I never use it because it never really works right in Linux
<l33o> k
<LucMove> Waiting to click the Install Now button...
<LucMove> launched
<LucMove> now I see a world map and a Continue button
<LucMove> the right time zone is selected already
<l33o> yes
<LucMove> selecting keyboard now
<l33o> yes
<LucMove> name, computer name, username and password
<LucMove> Choose a picture [eye roll]
<l33o> ;)
<l33o> hehe
<LucMove> select accounts I would like to import... I select nothing
<l33o> yep
<l33o> now, user name and passwords i guess
<LucMove> Welcome - the slide show begins
<l33o> hehehe
<l33o> maybe you shouldnt click onthe slide show
<l33o> leave it
<l33o> maybe this is buggy
<LucMove> I didn't, it begins on its own
<l33o> just let the installer do its work
<LucMove> after the last Continue button
<l33o> yes
<l33o> thats allright
<LucMove> the slide show is playing
<l33o> now get a cup of coffe
<l33o> and be patient, should normally take 2-5 minutes
<LucMove> Now I open a terminal and run df -h...
<LucMove> the free space on the target partition does not change
<l33o> maybe you could move the mount any1-2 minutes to avoid pc going in some sleep mode
<LucMove> it is not filling up
<l33o> just wait
<LucMove> I really don't think it is working.
<l33o> maybe the partition and the linux files are copied in the last step ( i dont know that, but maybe)
<l33o> mmm
<LucMove> I've been through this, waited 15 minutes...
<LucMove> the slide show gets to the last slide and nothing happens
<l33o> no harddisc activity led lighting ?
<LucMove> nope
<l33o> mmm
<l33o> k
<LucMove> Okay, I give up. I am going to try that Make Startup Disk thingy.
<l33o> i dont think thats the problem
<l33o> you could try to install directly
<l33o> without going into the live ubuntu session
<l33o> and it seems
<l33o> there are some bugs concerning hibernating and ubuntu 11.10
<LucMove> that's how I tried and it failec the first time around
<LucMove> the second time I tried from a live session
<l33o> mmm
<l33o> you can choose install options
<l33o> liken acpi off
<l33o> this could be worth a try i think
<l33o> sorry, i dont know what is wrong
<LucMove> I see
<l33o> yep
<l33o> the only times linux acts strange is when there is no free harddisc space left
<l33o> then i saw linux freeze
<l33o> if you do have enought harddisc space ( as you told me) it shouldnt be the problem
<LucMove> the usb stick is mounted read-only
<LucMove> I can't change it
<l33o> mmm
<l33o> that should be allright too
<l33o> please try again to install from start ( without going into live session) and with the option apic off (opetions F6 )
<l33o> i have to leave now
<l33o> good luck!
<LucMove> thank you
<teamahma> dunno why but my display brightness  allways goes to 80% after reboot. How can I set it to permanently 100%?
<csyncope> hey how do i get a default .xsession
<csyncope> it doesn't seem to be an option in the startup list
<NRWlion> good morning ;)
<teamahma> hello
<NRWlion> teamahma: is there a way to get gimp in lubuntu 11.10? because via synaptic it isnt possible
<csyncope> how do i make a custom desktop entry? I tried Exec=~/.xsession but that just gives me an error
<JohnDoe_71Rus> on image http://postimage.org/image/2rnakf5d0/ nm-applet, volti, strange space, caffeine, kvirc. they all in tray. that is the space can be?
<teamahma> NRWlion: open terminal and write  "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<NRWlion> teamahma: thx will try tonight
<bioterror> teamahma, I grew up near one gas station was in that tv show ;)
<NRWlion> bioterror: hey there... long time no see ^^
<bioterror> hi nrw ;)
<bioterror> I hope you still have that new job of yours ;)
<NRWlion> bioterror: hm. right now i still have it
<NRWlion> but dont know how long
<NRWlion> bioterror: what is the latest news on your end ;) ?
<bioterror> nothing much actually, I'm just a candle that's burn from both ends ;)
<bioterror> my work is so stressful that I started jogging twice a week and I go once a week to swimming
<bioterror> funny thing how exercising releaves stress
<NRWlion> bioterror: especially when you go ping ponging :D
<teamahma> dunno why but my display brightness  allways goes to 80% after reboot. How can I set it to permanently 100%?
<bioterror> from power manager?
<bioterror> if you're talking about a laptop, teamahma
<teamahma> but when I set it to 100% it is in 80% again
<qwertymn> Hi, i just installed Lubuntu. But after reboot it didn't start. I was only able to get into it after I did " sudo lxdm"
<qwertymn> anyone know howto fix that?
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> you should reboot, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a safe place
<bioterror> and then run again "sudo service lxdm restart"
<bioterror> and examine that log ;)
<bioterror> which you copied to safe place
<bioterror> or you can just copy it without reboot
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> either way, we need to know what's the reason
<qwertymn> bioterror, I already examined that log, but couldn't really find something obvious wrong
<bioterror> no warnings or anything?
<bioterror> telling that "this driver failed, moving to vesa" or something like that
<qwertymn> i'll have another look
<qwertymn> btw, i manually installed nvidia-current, because first it said that it couldn't find nvidia. could that be the reason>
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'll WoL my htpc :D
<bioterror> no I'm not going to do it
<bioterror> does it require a xorg.conf?
<qwertymn> not sure, i think i already rewote that using nvidia-settings program. Maybe i better first check if that fixed the problem, so i'm going to reboot
<qwertymn> rebooting now
<qwertymn> bioterror,  still doesn't work. It also says Start Light display manager --> FAIL when i boot
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> now I get this
<bioterror> you have "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" from vanilla ubuntu?
<qwertymn> yes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> qwertymn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<qwertymn> bioterror, ok, did that , now reboot?
<bioterror> you can try
<bioterror> if that doesnt work
<bioterror> then we have to do few commands more ;)
<qwertymn> k, trying reboot now
<bioterror> did it work?
<qwertymn> bioterror, many thanks, that did the trick. However next problem: my panel is gone
<bioterror> where did that go?
<qwertymn> no idea
<bioterror> qwertymn, if you're not using gnome stuff
<bioterror> remove lightdm ;)
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<qwertymn> and then reinstall?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you dont need lightdm
<bioterror> as you're doing things with working LXDM
<qwertymn> isn't lightdm better? (read that somewhere i though)
<bioterror> I read from lubuntu mailing list that no ;)
<bioterror> and how it can be better if it doesnt work
 * bioterror wonders
<qwertymn> k, did remove , now reboot again?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> just enjoy your lubuntu :D
<bioterror> next we should think about that lxpanel
<bioterror> do you get launcher if you press "alt+f2"?
<qwertymn> no, something flashes on the screen, but dunno what
<bioterror> oh and now he's gone :(
<NRWlion> bioterror you seem to be a little scary
<bioterror> qwertymn, got panel back? :)
<qwertymn> nope
<bioterror> how new lubuntu configuration you have?
<qwertymn> i can get it back by manually "killall -9 lmpanel" and then "lmpanel" again
<NRWlion> cu laters
<bioterror> laters NRWlion
<NRWlion> bioterror: you can count on that ;) need to saty awake all night :(
<qwertymn> bioterror, in what directory/file are the settings for lmpanel stored?
<bioterror> qwertymn, ~/.config/
<l33o> hi
<qwertymn> bioterror, finally fixed. I moved a file called "top" away from ~/.config
<qwertymn> bioterror, many thanks for the help! A last question: you also know how to get rid of very ugly fonts in lxterminal?
<bioterror> qwertymn, yeah, I'm using rxvt-unicode ;)
<qwertymn> bioterror, ok thanks, gonna try that. Again, thanks for help. See you
<bioterror>  hey
<bioterror> urxvt requires. Xdefaults
<bioterror> .Xdefaults
<bioterror> or .Xresources file
<bioterror> it reads that file for configs
<bioterror> qwertymn, http://ricecows.org/configs/X11/.Xdefaults grab mine with wget
<qwertymn> so what should i do to get the fonts used by lxterminal?
<bioterror> rename chromium to chromium-browser to make links open from terminal correctly
<qwertymn> can also copy/paste i guess?
<bioterror> or you can say in terminal: wget http://ricecows.org/configs/X11/.Xdefaults
<bioterror> then: sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode
<bioterror> and you launch it with command urxvt
<bioterror> ofcourse there's a urxvtd and urxvtc, if you use that daemon and then you launch those clients, you will get rather fast spawning terminal ;)
<bioterror> not that plain urxvt isnt fast
<bioterror> but where's my work motivation?!
<qwertymn> bioterror, , done. Now i think i've got everyting in place, and can enjoy lubuntu. Great help, thans again
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> as you're a converted to lubuntu, remember to:
<bioterror> ahh
<croque> In lxterminal the scroll wheel on my mouse does not scroll the text when viewing a file with 'less' (or when viewing a man page). Any way to enable that functionality?
<csyncope> how do i make a custom desktop entry? I tried Exec=~/.xsession but that just gives me an error
<wxl> you mean you want another session, e.g. for another window manager?
<csyncope> yeah
<csyncope> like a different dropdown option that executes ~/.xsessions
<wxl> the entries are in /etc/xdg/lxsession
<wxl> just copy the Lubuntu one and edit it and that will make it really easy
<csyncope> I'm not sure that's what i want... how do I make it start the ~/.xsession script
<wxl> my memory of it is that the real script is .xinitrc
<wxl> and .xsession just points to it
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<wxl> however
<wxl> those entries in the drop down are different window manager options, more or less
<wxl> just like what .xinitrc offers
<wxl> so they do the same thing with less hassle
<wxl> so i'd just start there
<wxl> remember we're using a different display manager
<csyncope> I know, i've enabled the xsession script from gdm many times
<csyncope> it's very easy
<csyncope> there is a desktop session option when you log in called "User defined session"
<csyncope> and all it does is load the ~/.xsession script
<wxl> try /etc/lxdm/Xsession
<wxl> or hunt around in there
<qwertymn> Hi, how can i add a custom application to the panelbar (so i can launch it from the panel?)
<wxl> qwertymn: you mean like the stock pcmanfm and chromium entries?
<qwertymn> no, i mean like for example  add xchat launcher to the panel
<wxl> not totally familiar with xchat. i assume you mean you want an icon to click on and load xchat?
<qwertymn> wxl,  yes, exactly
<wxl> ok this is easy
<wxl> right click pcmanfm or chromium (or one of those icons), click on application launch bar settings
<wxl> the dialog will pull up a list of all the apps you have installed in the menu
<wxl> xchat should be under internet i'm assuming
<wxl> navigate there, click on it, click add, click ok
<wxl> youre' done
<qwertymn> well , that works indeed, but what i meant is also for example a command like "xkill", can i add that also to the panel?
<wxl> you need to add a desktop entry
<wxl> and then go through the above
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_don.27t_know_how_to_make.2BAC8-add_a_application_to_.22start.22_menu.
<csyncope> nope :/ /wc
<qwertymn> wxl, ok , thanks very much
<phillw> wxl: hi, I got feedback from the dev regarding your sharing of a disk.
<wxl> phillw: i shared a disk? :D
<phillw> were you the one having problems with samba?
<wxl> oh that sharing
<wxl> yep
<phillw> I'll pastebin up his reply, give me a few minutes to dig it out.
<wxl> heh k
<phillw> wxl: http://pastebin.com/s7M5sCgf
<wxl> but that's talking about pcmanfm
<wxl> i was talking about the command lnie
<wxl> line
<wxl> pcmanfm handled it fine
<wxl> (although i couldn't browse to the share via network shares or whatever it is)
<wxl> so i'm still thinking bug, but more in the lubuntu-core than in pcmanfm phillw
<wxl> (bug assuming that we want to support samba shares right out of the box)
<phillw> you would need to chat to both Julien & PCMan to ascertain where the gremlin is.
<phillw> wxl: is it okay to PM?
<qwertymn> hmmm, tried to add xkill to the panel, but it doesn't launch when i click the button
<wxl> qwertymn: did you try running it in lxterminal? seems stilly but it might work
<jgratero> I have video with my webcam, but no audio
<qwertymn> in the terminal it works
<jgratero> guvcview shows video as fine, so is cheese
<wxl> if only it was lubuntu http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Powered-Webbook-Sells-at-190-229168.shtml
<wxl> qwertymn: i meant making that part of the desktop entry
<wxl> syntax is lxterminal -e command
<wxl> well lxterminal -e xkill
<wxl> jgratero: not ignoring you just don't have experience with that
<jgratero> no problem bro, It's cool
<jgratero> I know how it is
<wxl> jgratero: is it usb?
<jgratero> yup
<wxl> try this.. but i have no idea it will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting#Fixing_Audio_problems_with_USB_webcam
<jgratero> let me try it, and thanks :-)
<qwertymn> wxl, no luck :(
<LucMove> Hey, how do I report bugs? How? Where? To whom?
<wxl> qwertymn: that's bizarre. i can't imagine why it wouldn't work. can you just click on the menu item?
<wxl> (not the panel)
<wxl> LucMove: couple ways of doing that. best bet's prolly launchpad. or the mailing lit (on launchpad)
<wxl> what's yr bug?
<LucMove> it is specific to Lubuntu, not sure about Ubuntu in general
<LucMove> problem with the installer
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> yes
<wxl> what exactly problem?
<qwertymn> well, i cannot find it anymore in the menu. It was there a few minutes ago
<wxl> qwertymn: that may be your problem :O
<LucMove> Installation failed four times on me yesterday when I tried to install / on one partition and /var in another partition. Installation worked on the fifth time, when I put everything on one single partition.
<wxl> ahh fun
<wxl> assuming with ubiquity?
<wxl> oneiric?
<LucMove> Oneiric
<wxl> you can file the bug here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity .. just make sure to point out you're using lubuntu and it will get filed appropriately
<qwertymn> wxl, now it shows up in menu and works; but from the panel it still doesn't work....
<wxl> qwertymn: that's baffling to me. all i can think is bug.
<wxl> at least you have it in the menu :/
<jgratero> wxl, couldn't solve it yet, but that page you passed is the right track to go, thanks a lot man!
<wxl> jgratero: np
<qwertymn> yes, but i'd rather have it in the panel. Anyway, thank for the help
<wxl> qwertymn: i know. i wish i could tell you what's up with that. i might go dig for files that allow for the panel configuration and see if i can find something there but i gotta jet
<wxl> might ask on the lxde list about it
<wxl> or #lxde
<qwertymn> wxl, ok, i'll give that a shot
<wxl> qwertymn: please share if you get it
<qwertymn> k
<Cortex> how can i install lubuntu from my usb drive?
<Cortex> or directly from ubuntu?
<phillw> Cortex: you can create a lubuntu boot usb just as you would for any of the flavours
<Cortex> er, thing is i've completely forgotten how to do that
<Cortex> I've downloaded the .iso for lubuntu, so now what?
<Cortex> (i know this sounds dumb)
<phillw> you can also deirectly add lubuntu to ubuntu, but there are not yet the instructions to remove the ubuntu part
<phillw> Cortex: what system are you currently on?
<Cortex> on Ubuntu.
<Cortex> I can just use Unetbootin, right?
<phillw> Cortex: you can, or you can use the option in ubuntu to create a usb boot device
<Cortex> how can I do that?
<Cortex> nvm, I just used unetbootin
<wxl> i'm gonna switch to claws. so much better than sylpheed
<wxl> i figure if we're going the route of sylpheed we might as well use dillo for the browser
<wxl> still, i wish i could get unified inboxes
<LucMove> I agree, Claws is considerably better.
<wxl> it's like night and day
<abhort> howdy
<wxl> yo abhort
<abhort> whats up
<wxl> nuffin u?
<abhort> Same shit, different day..
<abhort> havent been on IRC in ages.. ah, memories
<wxl> heh so you decide to come bug us huh? :D
<abhort> yeah, figured i'd join the room for my fav. flavour of ubuntu
<wxl> yey
<wxl> go lubuntu
<abhort> indeed
<wxl> (although i will admit i'm looking at debian right now)
<abhort> i went fronm ubuntu to xubuntu and now lubuntu
<abhort> whys that?
<wxl> well i really only have one reason
<wxl> cuz i love lubuntu
<wxl> but the main reason is that there is no official support from canonical for ppcs
<wxl> unlike debian
<KM0201> abhort: i can give you my reason... 1. cuz unity sucks, 2. cuz xfce4 isn't much better, 3. cuz i just love lxde
<abhort> yeah, unity does suck
<wxl> the other day i was compiling something relatively small (network-manager) and had icepacks all over the darn powerbook just to keep it from shutting down due to overheating
<KM0201> wxl: i didn't know debian had an lxde spin jus yet.. i will say, although i'm not a RH fanboy, Fedora's lxde spin, is NICE
<KM0201> it's everybit as nice as Lubuntu
<wxl> debian's got lxde now
<wxl> that's another reason why
<wxl> i REALLY like lxde
<wxl> i was flying the xfce flag for a long time, but forget that
<abhort> yeah it is really nice
<abhort> heh
<wxl> unfortunately there's no debian live for ppc
<wxl> so i'm going through how to build my own debian live
<abhort> Debian is nice... been thinking of playing with RH again, been years
<wxl> ah, the live of the diyer intent on making old shit last forever
<KM0201> wxl: are you totally sold on debian?  fedora might have PPC support
<abhort> i just love apt tho ;)
<wxl> i've not messed with fedora before
<wxl> they do have ppc support
<bioterror> how about ydl?
<wxl> a little behind on said support tho
<wxl> most recent is 12
<wxl> yeah centos meh
<abhort> aighty, im outta here, peace out homies
<wxl> l8s
<andantino> hello
<wxl> yo
<andantino> how is the new release so far
<wxl> killer
<wxl> get that bad boy on a live cd and give it a shot or just upgrade
<andantino> im going to give it a shot later i think
<xsaidx> hello guys idk why my usb stick doesnt get mounted when i plug it
<wxl> xsaidx: you open pcmanfm and you don't see it on the left?
<xsaidx> wxl: yess
<wxl> weird
<wxl> have you tried other usb ports?
<xsaidx> yesh wxl infact i have only 3 abd there near eachother so i plug my modem i cant plug my usb stick  :P
<wxl> i'm searching but you might try #lxde xsaidx
<wxl> can you mount cds and/or network shares?
<wxl> maybe gvfs is broke on yr sysetm
<xsaidx> wxl: yeh i guess so cus lately thuna have installed some gui that i found it lets me sets action for each type of media when i plug it
<xsaidx> how can i mount cds ??
<wxl> well i mean if you put a cd in the drive does it show up on the left?
<wxl> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2995386&group_id=156956&atid=801864
<wxl> sounds like you need to check dbus, gvfs, udisks are all good
<xsaidx> wxl: yeh it does but vlc doesnt play it automaticly
<wxl> well that's another issue
<wxl> but you do see the cd?
<wxl> cuz that would imply gvfs is good
<xsaidx> yesh i do see it
<wxl> can you do like that guy and logout and drive mounted?
<xsaidx> wxl: u mean i reboot with my usb pluged ??
<wxl> looks like it
<xsaidx> wxl: okis
<xsaidx> hang on
<wxl> yeah my usb works fine
<wxl> get a little pop up even
<wxl> and it shows up in my computer
<wxl> are you on oneiric xsaidx ?
<xsaidx> wxl: mad world ; ] as ukno it doesnt get mounted But the utility to format it  have it in its menu so i jst formated it and all is cool now
<xsaidx> btw why many of my menu still there even i removed those programes
<wxl> how did you remove?
<xsaidx> sudo apt-get purge btw time to time purge doesnt do al the clean file it just claims that it does but it doesnt any tips to use
<wxl> sudo apt-get remove should fix that
<wxl> oop
<wxl> autoremove i mean
<wxl> anywho that should remove them from the menu so not sure on there
<xsaidx> ok ill try
<xsaidx> :P still there
<xsaidx> i dont wanna touche the file of the menu tho
<xsaidx> i wanna do it nicely
<xsaidx> wxl: u there?
<phil42> how can i restore the labels on the buttons in the task bar?  how can i reorder the buttons?
<xsaidx> phil42: clicl right on it you ll see a menu that says task bar setting or sumthin  click it and there you ll have to add an element named launch bar where you can add icons of ur apps
<phil42> i guess i need to rephrase my questions and ask them one at a time.
<phil42> the buttons in the task bar used to have text labels,  i did something and now they don't have them anymore.   how can i get them back?
<phil42> can i change the order of the buttons in the task bar?   some of them use the same icon and i forget which is which
<phil42> is there a way to make the buttons show which windows are iconified and which are not the focus?
<xsaidx> phil42 i dont believe that these icone from where u launch ur pogram have lables
<xsaidx> phil42: you tlkin abt your windows programs when you minimize theme right yesh they have labels well also click right and you ll get an interface widh the option you lookin for
<phil42> thanks   :)
<wxl> backsies
<xsaidx> on ur task bar click right then chose the top menu
<wxl> anywho don't know what to tell you about your ghost programs, xsaidx
<xsaidx> wxl: thanks ; ]
<xsaidx> phil42: uw
#lubuntu 2011-10-22
<meltiestoo> hello, i just installed lubuntu as an "upgrade" (ubuntu 11.10->lubuntu 11.10), and when it boots up it looks like it tries to start x, fails, and then kind of sits there at vterm(?) 7.  when i go to an alternate vterm, i can login and run startx just fine, and things go about their merry way.  any idea what's going on here?  i looked in /var/log/messages and in the x logs too, and didn't see
<meltiestoo> anything that really stuck out.  i'd be happy if lubuntu would just not even bother trying to start x and hang out at vterm 1 until i login/startx manually, but i couldn't figure out how to do this
<wxl> !purelxde | meltiestoo
<ubot5> meltiestoo: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> try that :D
<phillw> wxl: I will marry him, He has done so much, quietly, for lubuntu.
<wxl> phillw: i'm speechless
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> what would input/output error mean?
<silverarrow> I sometimes get it when I am about to boot down
<phillw> wxl: starting via startx sucks, they should really use the command to start lxdm, else they get a really poor system.
<silverarrow> phillw, how?
<phillw> silverarrow: sudo service lxdm start
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> I have that one on a postit on the wall here
<silverarrow> what gives the error "input /output error"?
<phillw> silverarrow: then remember it and use it :)
<silverarrow> I will
<silverarrow> I sometimes get it when booting down, and nothing seems to respond
<silverarrow> I hope it's sorted itself out after reboot I did
<phillw> silverarrow: pass. The kernel does as it sees fit. It has to work on many different systems. If it causing a failure to start / shut down then raise it as a bug.
<silverarrow> you think?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> it does start, more like trouble that acts up when system is running
<silverarrow> yyy
<phillw> silverarrow: as keeps being told, please raise a bug report with the system details. "It does not work" does not let the devs have any information as to why you have a problem. There are areas to teach you how to raise a bug report that has the details that they need. Unless they have them, they will not consider looking at them.
<phillw> !bugs
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<silverarrow> I was a bit worried it might be hardware failure, but I haven't had any trouble with puppy linux, but then again it is a frugal install
<silverarrow> thanks
<phillw> silverarrow:  ^^^
<silverarrow> is that a smilie of sorts?
<phillw> silverarrow: for, you? of course it is. you always keep the people who help on their toes :) One day, you will make a great helper - as you will have gone through all the pain of learning & be able to help new-commers.
<silverarrow> I hope I'm not too much of a bother lol
<silverarrow> I have made some investment into lubuntu especially
<silverarrow> making it work on my laptops
<phillw> silverarrow: my only advice to you would be to read the support area for lubuntu, that way you will get a good idea about things & also how we deal with them.
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation It has so much info, that when you read through it, you will feel more confident in dealing with issues. Just be aware, it is quite a training course!
<silverarrow> I shall keep reading up on info there : )
<silverarrow> is there a way I can check if/when swap gets used?
<silverarrow> I run htop but I cannot see anything?
<silverarrow> I made swap 2GB, a bit large perhaps
<silverarrow> but lots of space on hd
<w30> silverarrow, cat /proc/meminfo
<w30> silverarrow, but that's not a history
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> w30: it came out as priority -1 and 0 used
<silverarrow> but not much running now
<w30> silverarrow, I think hibernate uses a lot of swap
<silverarrow> yes, and it seems to be a must
<silverarrow> I have 2GB  swap and my system will not hibernate
<silverarrow> it acts up
<silverarrow> actually I haven't tried hibernation this time
<silverarrow> it might work
<w30> silverarrow, I have a 2 gig swap partition also
<w30> silverarrow, but I have no desire to hibernate
<silverarrow> me neither really, so I never looked much into it
<silverarrow> however, I did wonder if system might benefit from swap even if ram is fairly good, like 1GB
<wxl> no one here has any experience with debian live do they? (the project that actually creates live images)
<wxl> btw phillw thx for that ubuntu-bug tip. i thought all there was was apport
<silverarrow> hi  mark76
<mark76> Hey silverarrow
<mark76> I'm not staying long. Just waiting for the nasal spray I took to work
<wxl> that's what i usually do when i take my medicine; check out the situation at #lubuntu
<mark76> Lol
<mark76> I have it set to log in automatically
<w30> silverarrow, screenlets has a system monitor for ram,swap.uptime.etc.
<silverarrow> screenlets?
<wxl> sort of like compiz no?
<silverarrow> hmm,
<silverarrow> ...googeling
<wxl> desktop based tho
<wxl> i'd rather have something in the panel or an app you can run when you want to monitor
<wxl> might look at htop
<wxl> oops
<wxl> gkrellm
<wxl> gnome system monitor
<mark76> GKrellM's good
<mark76> You can set it to autohide
<wxl> xfce-task-manager
<wxl> dang i didn't know about jamendo
<silverarrow> look at this http://imagebin.org/180238
<mark76> I'm going back to bed
<mark76> Night silverarrow and wxl
<wxl> night mark76
<silverarrow> good night mark
<wxl> hope your nose feels better :D
<silverarrow> morning here
<mark76> Thanks
<wxl> holy crow debian live can build images of debian derivatives e.g. ubuntu
<wxl> wonder if i can make a lubuntu.....
<l33_> hi
<l33_> i cant find the rt patches anymore....they are gone
<l33_> ...any one here knows exactly what happenend to ingo molnars rt patches
<ikr111> I'm having trouble getting flash to run with chromium on a 64 bit lubuntu machine. I have downloaded flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound and copied  libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so and no luck so far. Any ideas?
<l33_> why?
<l33_> just install adobe flash 64 bit from synaptic ot ubuntu software install center
<l33_> worked here manytimes
<ikr111> ok. I'll try with the sofware center
<ikr111> thanks
<l33_> ;)
<ikr111> l33_:  is it worth installing the "Lubuntu" software center instead of the "Ubuntu" one?
<l33_> i dont know that -  but i would now answer to you with no
<l33_> just use synaptic
<ikr111> ok
<bioterror> just use apt-get ;)
<bioterror> and apt-cache
<l33_> thats best ;)
<ikr111> I would like to follow the apt path but I don't know why it didn't work
<l33_> wot and why do you think it isnt working?
<ikr111> well, it did install the adobe flash plugin, but it wouldn't work with chromium
<l33_> maybe doing first a reboot and then type about:plugins into chormium adress field
<ikr111> I don't know if it has anything to do, but I had the ubuntu partners repo disabled
<l33_> mmm
<l33_> do you have tried before to install some flash codecs like gnash or so?
<ikr111> nope, I haven't tried with gnash
<l33_> try to type about:plugins in the adress field
<l33_> try to type about:plugins in the adress field
<ikr111> ok.
<l33_> look if there is an entry for flash or shockwave
<l33_> and?
<l33_> c u
<z3r1n> hi
<ikr11> sorry, I got disconected... the about plugins in chrome doesn't show anything about flash it's like it didn't pick it up...
<z3r1n> anyone awaken?
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> idk why my gedit became so ugly i guess i removed some gtk lib o sumthin idk wht to install anyone can help
<qwertymn> hi, tried to use mplayer in Lubuntu,  but videos are black. How can i fix this?
<xsaidx> qwertymn: advice use vlc
<qwertymn> xsaidx, thanks for the tip, but i like mplayer very much. Couls it be od missing codecs or anything?
<xsaidx> qwertymn: yesh i guess you shed get em from the univers repo's
<qwertymn> k, thx
<xsaidx1> goin to install  11.10
<xsaidx1> peace out
<HeinzBoettjer> pcmanfm offen quit without an error during work. How or where can I found error informations?
<Soxit> hi, can anyone help me with install? im getting a kernel error, im just trying again and ill write the error down. its asks me to pick a kernel version, think it said linux-generic couldnt be isntalled
<Soxit> can anyone help with that?
<dev_> hi all
<freedom07> hi
<bencc> is lubuntu officialy supproted by canonical?
<bencc> is it compatible with ubuntu except for the desktop packages?
<bazhang> certainly compatible
<bazhang> not certain what you mean by the desktop packages
<stlsaint> bencc: the "Official" move has not been made but shuttleworth has already declared that we will become part of ubuntu family
<stlsaint> bencc: and what do you mean compatible with ubuntu?
<bencc> stlsaint: what does it means to be part of the ubuntu family?
<bencc> stlsaint: by compatible I mean that apache or mysql version on ubuntu 11.10 will be the same as on lubuntu 11.10
<stlsaint> bencc: well that does not mean ubuntu/lubuntu are compatible...that is based off packages but to answer your question: Yes, those same packages from ubuntu will work in (L)ubuntu
<bencc> cool
<xsaidx> hello guys
<mark76> Hello
<mark76> You
<mark76> :)
<xsaidx> mark76: hello , my gedit became so laid i guess some gtklib have conflict here
<xsaidx> mark76: http://pastebin.com/Yc5UUNJN
<mark76> Laid?
<xsaidx> mark76: i mean its gtk look its gone
<xsaidx> sobre
<xsaidx> its sobre
<xsaidx> http://pastebin.com/Yc5UUNJN mark76
<mark76> Oh! It's you :D
<mark76> Hey Said :)
<mark76> Why is it in French?
<xsaidx> yeh my lubuntu its in french mark76 ; ]
<mark76> Why?
<xsaidx> mark76: depend mean dpends and casse =broken
<xsaidx> and conflit = conflict as you may kno ; ]
<mark76> Well I'm not really the person to ask about bugs
<xsaidx> mark76: cus even when i reinstall still the same
<xsaidx> icant code with my gedit like that ; ] it stinks
<mark76> Have you tried Geany?
<xsaidx> mark76: i dont like it
<xsaidx> me/likes gedit  ; D
<mark76> VIM?
<xsaidx> mark76: hihih dude its 2011  why use that kind of editors ?
<xsaidx> plus i dont wanna spend time learnin its shortcuts ; ]
<mark76> :p
<xsaidx> mark76: :D
<mark76> Emacs?
<mark76> Mouse/leafpad?
<xsaidx> mark76: thanks for the suggestion but i wont convet to any ; D
<mark76> Okay
<xsaidx> mark76: supp i odnt find that 11.10 its big deal tho
<xsaidx> mark76: and you ?
<xsaidx> other than the kernel
<mark76> What?
<xsaidx> mark76: i said my opinion in 11.10 version no much changes
<mark76> I don't use Ubuntu anymore
<xsaidx> mark76: im tlkin abt lubuntu : D me too  i dont have ot at all but thikin abt test it just to see whats does it look like that gnome shell and unity jsut to stay update LOL
<mark76> I have Debian installed
<mark76> I've only looked at the live CD of Lubuntu 11:10
<xsaidx> i have a iso of debien and slackware i wanna test em but still not have the courage
<mark76> Live or install?
<mark76> My desktop is rocking this look http://imagebin.org/180302 at the moment
<mark76> I'd like to give LXDE an OpenSolaris makeover, but there's no Nimbus theme for Openbox
<xsaidx> mark76: no i mean install
<xsaidx> mark76: whats that bsd ??
<mark76> Why don't you install them in a separate partition?
<mark76> No, it's ROX on Debian GNU/Linux made to look like OpenSolaris
<xsaidx> yeh i have a partion set for tests but  im jst havin problem to make a good use of my time like kno
<stlsaint> mark76: im not a big fan of older looking themes as with (puppy) but i must say you have a vintage/retro type thing going on there...i like
<xsaidx> im not in mood to read :P
<mark76> Thanks stlsaint
<mark76> I like the Nimbus theme. Especially the icons
<xsaidx> me i like clearlooks hihihi its simple and light and yet elegent in my eyes
<stlsaint> never been a big theme guy...especially with lubuntu...just left as is
<mark76> Someone needs to port the nimbus window manager theme to OB
<mark76> So all four of my desktop sessions can be Solarised :D
<stlsaint> mark76: sounds like your up for the job ;)
<mark76> No I'm not
<mark76> Trust me on that
<mark76> Art is not my thing
<xsaidx> mark76: what package tool  it has rpm ?
<xsaidx> and whats the diff btw it and debian / ubuntu
<mark76> What?
<xsaidx> mark76: in solaris what pakage tool they use in this distro ?? and whats the diff btw it and debian / ubuntu
<mark76> I have no idea. I'm using Debian
<stlsaint> xsaidx: check out the solaris site, i dont know what package manager they use but all our different
<xsaidx> mark76: uhn you said you have solaris Or i jst got you wong i guess
<mark76> You did
<mark76> I have a theme from OpenSolaris
<stlsaint> for instance im really a yum fan when it comes to downloading and installing but i like apt-* for its package building tools
<stlsaint> xsaidx: aye, he is not running solaris
<stlsaint> xsaidx: if you are new to linux i wouldn't suggest opensolaris IMHO
<xsaidx> stlsaint: yeh im jst askin ill never touch it :D
<mark76> Solaris and OpenSolaris are both proper Unix. IIRC
<xsaidx> if i go that far ill try debian then sluckware
<stlsaint> xsaidx: ah dont say never, if you ever get a job in IT you probably will ;)
<stlsaint> later folks
<xsaidx> peace out
<xsaidx> mark76: so your in debian right ?
<xsaidx> is it lighter then lubuntu ?
<mark76> I don't know
<mark76> You could download the LXDE desktop version of Debian and find out
<mark76> I don't even really know what lighter means
<xsaidx> mark76: dude come on as whats  lighth the the other
<xsaidx> bigger lighter smaller larger
<xsaidx> higher LOL
<mark76> How do you even measure the relative performance of two different distros unless you have two identical computers to put them on?
<xsaidx> heres my simple laptop in lubuntu http://minus.com/lDuIxhVz8adAW
<xsaidx> mark76: but you kno each distro has some points that its known by i guess
<mark76> Very nice
<xsaidx> its 11.10 btw
<mark76> 4:23 here
<xsaidx> tnx i wanna have a walk in that garden :D
<mark76> I wish the ROX Panel had transparency and theming :(
<xsaidx> btw is rox a file manager or window manager ?
<mark76> It's a file manager that can also generate a desktop with a background, icons and a panel
<xsaidx> i see then why not switch to pcmanfm ?
<mark76> Because ROX, errr rocks :D
<xsaidx> mark76: haha cool
<xsaidx> gointo the mosque now okies
<xsaidx> brb
<mark76> K
<mark76> BFN
<dev_> How ca I set the focus on the Window when I user Alt+F2 ?
<dev_> Lubuntu 11.10
<dev_> .
 * wxl yawns
<xsaidx> back
<xsaidx> dev_: it deponds on ur config in ur openbox config GUI you can set the focus only when u pass by the cursor on the window or click to get that focus
<wxl> where's the keyring manager?
<wxl> obviously the daemon is there...
<xsaidx> wxl: can you help please
<xsaidx> wxl: my gedit looks ugly
<mark76> Hey silverarrow
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> ; )
<wxl> xsaidx: elaborate
<xsaidx> this http://pastebin.com/MFenscPN this  gedit package  have a conflict
<dev_> xsaidx, i have the default config. normaly i get the focus when i click on a window. But normaly the focus will be switcht to new window eg. Alt+F2
<dev_> whats happens when you press alt+f2 ?
<xsaidx> that un GUI pop up on the top of all windows and its normal i guess cus it supposed you to laucnh a task while you divin in sumthin else
<xsaidx> dev_: now whats your poblem with it cus its so normal i guess
<wxl> xsaidx: you're missing seahorse & plugins?
<xsaidx> wxl: but i dont have seahors tho or does gedit need em ??
<wxl> is that what casse means?
<xsaidx> yess casse=broken wxl
<xsaidx> conflit-conflict wxl
<wxl> did you try sudo apt-get install gedit -f
<wxl> ?
<xsaidx> wxl: ill now
<dev_> i woud like after pressing alt+f2 the focus on this windows. eg. i have to open gimp. i press Alt+f2,g,i,m,p
<dev_> at the moment i use the mouse to fix the focus on windows
<dev_> -s#
<wxl> weird
<wxl> seahorse is not a direct dependency of gedit
<wxl> and for that matter it's a gnupg util so i'm not totally getting the how or why it would be indirectly needed
<wxl> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> launchpad integration
<wxl> if -f doesn't fix it xsaidx then try just manually installing seahorse
<xsaidx> wxl: i tried but it says theres no version suspected to be installed of seahors
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> i got an easy solution that requires no installation
<wxl> vi
<wxl> ;)
<xsaidx> wxl: the problem is i love gedit and i feel codin on any other editor :P too bad as a habit
 * KM0201 prefers nano to vi
 * xsaidx same here too much shortcuts for tasks that are needed by alien not humans who wud edit in multipl lines and how can he focus on  doin that with no error 
<wxl> i even use it on my palm pre :D
<xsaidx> wxl: is that a phone device ?
<wxl> i used to use nano many moons ago
<wxl> xsaidx: yeppers and a little one at that
<xsaidx> well tbh nano its easy  to use
<kvarley> What's the equivalent of .gvfs in lubuntu?
<wxl> ~/.gvfs
<kvarley> wxl: Oh...Thanks xD ... Was that in previous releases? lol
<wxl> dunno
<wxl> offtopic: hp/palm dropped their phones/tablets so soon my phone will be de facto useless, at which point i'm going droid. as fo the pre: http://v.gd/lrbvrf
<xsaidx> wxl: ill screenshot my gedit okies to let you kno my main problem its abt look only
<wxl> can't say i'm superfamiliar with gedit but i'll see what i can do
<xsaidx> wxl: okies thnaks i guess its comin from gtk
<xsaidx> uncompability
<wxl> oh
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> i've seen that come up a couple times in this transition to the new gtk+
<wxl> you might try a different theme
<xsaidx> http://minus.com/lbb1LxEoqFMVSH wxl
<wxl> looks fine to me
<wxl> but i don't know what i'm looking at :D
<xsaidx> gedit like that its ugly
<xsaidx> i used to have it with gtk eyeish candy
<wxl> used to when? with what version of what distro?
<xsaidx> noo with lubuntu
<xsaidx>  just last night when i do purge it purge that package but ask me to install some others wich was so weird
<xsaidx> and afte that i got that ugly gedit
<wxl> ahhh
<leszek> hi
<xsaidx> hi
<xsaidx> wxl: i guess its gtk problem ight ?
<wxl> xsaidx: look in /var/log/apt/history.log and see what you removed/installed last night
<wxl> but i can only imagine it's a gtk poblem
<wxl> damn r key
<xsaidx> wxl: my R key too its screwd up well if theres a context fo the most ugly lookin pc ill win for sure my 6 yea toshiba looks like doesnt have anyone to clean it
<xsaidx> wxl: ill check that file later goin for run now :D have fun time guys and thnaks wxl
<xsaidx> peace out
<andantino> has anyone had issues with freezing
<KM0201> nope
<andantino> hmmm maybe i should do a fresh install
<brother-> upgraded to 11.10 two days ago and I am going nuts. having the same color on active and inactive title bar. was this intentional or by mistake?
<brother-> I am changing it here for myself but if it is planned to be changed I am very much interested to know that =)
<brother-> (and I am also not able to get rid of the dialog when using Alt+Tab to switch between applications. Haven't found the option for that yet though and I think it was my own customization earlier so that's not as annoying as the title bar
<qwertymn> hi all, how can i edit the items in rightclick menu in the filemanager and desktop
<KM0201> qwertymn: i think you can, but i'm not sure how.
<z3r1n> hi
<z3r1n>  i need some help on configuring x on a intel atom chipset
<qwertymn> KM0201,  there's no program that i can use to do that in Lubuntu, right?
<KM0201> qwertymn: a program? no. not to my k nowledge, what you're wanting to do would probably have to do w/ editing some configuraiton files, but i'm not really sure how to do that.
<z3r1n> exit
<z3r1n> jojo
<madbovine> hey guys quick question...how can I change the time in my systray to 12 hour format?
<bioterror> %I:%M%p  or something like
<bioterror> you should migrate to metric system ;)
<bioterror> you imperialist!
<madbovine> haha
<xsaidx> hello guys
<madbovine> well I'm lazy and don't like subtracting 12
<croque> madbovine: %H:%M
<bioterror> croque, that's 24h
<madbovine> %R is the 24 hr
<bioterror> it's just a short for %H:%M
<croque> oops...I misunderstood
<madbovine> gotcha
<bioterror> my %I:%m%p should be close
<bioterror> %M even
<croque> looks like %r gives AM/PM notation.
<bioterror> googling strtime or what was it
<bioterror> should give all the parameters
<croque> strftime
<madbovine> ahh gotcha
<lubuntu1986> how do I change the font color from black to white?
<lubuntu1986> of the clock
<lubuntu1986> nvm I got it now
<qwertymn> hi, i can add "cpu usage monitor" to the panel. Is there also such a think for networktraffic?
<KM0201> qwertymn: there's a cpu monitor, not sure about network traffic
<qwertymn> KM0201, i'd like to have one
<KM0201> well, the cpu monitor
<qwertymn> no, the network monitor
<KM0201> oh, i've got no idea on a network monitor.
<KM0201> i see a "network status monitor"
<qwertymn> i mean soething that shows the network trafix
<qwertymn> traffic
<KM0201> yeah, i don't know on that one
<xsaidx> guys all my apps looks ugly no gtk in gedit and pdf viewer :P what package shud i install ?
<xsaidx> none ?
<xsaidx> :P
<qwertymn> xsaidx, i haven't got a clue, i only use lubuntu for 1 day
<xsaidx> qwertymn: do you have gedit lookin good ?
<xsaidx> ah its not installed by default ok what about pdf reader /
<xsaidx> qwertymn: can you please u pdf reader ?
<qwertymn> it looks all ok here
<xsaidx> qwertymn: it looks nice is it with ugly borders and all
<xsaidx> qwertymn: can you please give me what will retun you gedit deps
<qwertymn> nope
<xsaidx> qwertymn: heres mine http://pastebin.com/v57RH6X1
<xsaidx> heres my gedit look http://minus.com/lbb1LxEoqFMVSH :P
<xsaidx> and same for my pdf reader
<qwertymn> http://pastebin.com/tF5zU6se
<xsaidx> qwertymn: you have the same thing too
<xsaidx> :P
#lubuntu 2011-10-23
<LucMove> Anyone here know a lot about openbox? Their channel is not open to the public.
<KM0201> LucMove: sorry
<KM0201> LucMove: if your question is basic...
<LucMove> Probably not.
<KM0201> you might try #crunchbang     it's based on Openbox
<LucMove> That's a good tip. Thanks.
<LucMove> Some applications open maximized, but do not occupy the entire available screen space as expected. And that problem began since I configured Openbox to hide all title bars/window decorations.
<LucMove> Gonna copy/paste this question there.
<KM0201> LucMove: yeah, unfortunately i know very little about openbox
<LucMove> ok, thank you
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<l33_> hi
<wxl> anyone have any experience installing icedove on any *buntu?
<wxl> i could add the debian repo but don't know if there might not be a better way to go about it
<KM0201> no idea
<wxl> oh well
<LubuNewbe> Is this the right place to ask how to enable WIFI in Lubuntu on a HP Pavilion dv4000?
<SAKKED> =)
<SAKKED> what kind of chipset u have?
<bioterror> SAKKED, probably bc43 ;)
<LubuNewbe> How do I list the chipset with 'lshw' ?
<bioterror> lshw |grep Network
<bioterror> asdasd
<bioterror> lspci |grep Network
<LubuNewbe> 06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<LubuNewbe> Is the outcome
<bioterror> what did I win?
<bioterror> !bcm43
<bioterror> !bc43
<bioterror> !broadcom
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<LubuNewbe> I will have a look at it. You were fast indermine that is should be a bc... you win my gratefullnes for that. ;)
<bioterror> that's the only chipset that sucks
<bioterror> always problems
<wxl> hahahah
<bioterror> not that ipw2100/ip2200 is much better, but atleast you dont have to play with mystical commands ;)
<KM0201> LubuNewbe: actually, that 4318, is very easy to get working, you need help, lemme know
<bioterror> propietary drivers?
<SAKKED> LubuNewbe: just this week i fought with Wifi probles
<SAKKED> with the same chipset =?)
<SAKKED> =)
<SAKKED> bioterror: u mean always problems with BCM43xx?
<SAKKED> =)
<SAKKED> isnt that the most used chipset?
<bioterror> less or more
<LubuNewbe> KM0201: Driver seems to be correctly installed already.
<LubuNewbe> LSHW gives:       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<LubuNewbe>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=b43 driverversion=3.0.0-12-generic firmware=N/A multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<LubuNewbe> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<KM0201> follow the instructins to "manually" install b43
<wxl> $ sudo luke i am your father
<wxl> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<SAKKED> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<SAKKED> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<SAKKED> try to use that )=
<SAKKED> =)
<KM0201> SAKKED: that never worked for me for some reason
<bioterror> :---)
<LubuNewbe> OKÉ, the on/off scwitch for WIFI works.:-D Now I will check if it connects.
<wxl> ok well icedove sucks couldn't even get it to start
<wxl> argh all i want is a unified inbox in claws and i'd be set
<wxl> if only the morons would publish a plugin api maybe i could fix it myself
<LubuNewbe> Should I be able to connect WiFi and cable at the same time ? Cause I can't get the wireless connection although I set my AP to transmitting its SSID and manualy entering the connection data.
<wxl> good question. should work. one easy way to test :D
<LubuNewbe> Also the option of listing wireless networks is rayed out
<wxl> do an ifconfig and see if you have a wlan
<wxl> oh and you should pobably restart after driver install
<wxl> you could get around that with modprobe but i've had mixed results with that
<LubuNewbe> To do a restart I have to leave this IRC because I use the device for that.
<LubuNewbe> Have to be away for restart and some eatin will be back asap after restart.
<LubuNewbe> device is teh HP Pavilion ;)
<LubuNewbe> CU
<xsaidx> hello guys
<mark76> Hey Said
<xsaidx> i went bakc to natty :D but now im havin this poblem when i do apt-get update  http://pastebin.com/DGTCAt30
<xsaidx> anyone can help me please
<bioterror> you cannot downgrade
<bioterror> if you have upgraded from natty to oneirc, you cant downgrade without problems back to natty
<bioterror> you have to make a fresh install
<xsaidx> bioterror: noo i did a fresh install of naty ; ] but im havin this nice suprise
<xsaidx> just in case this guy in the french room recommend me to mv the  /var/lib/apt/lists  and its workin :D
#lubuntu 2012-10-15
<bennypr0fane> some process started and never ended until I shut down the terminal
<bennypr0fane> no man page though
<holstein> you can try "man -help" or just search for them online
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/prename.1.html
<bennypr0fane> so I did this now: ~$  sudo chown -R ben:ben /media/LinuxData
<holstein> bennypr0fane: is that where the drive in question is mounted?
<bennypr0fane> checking permissions in the file manager, they look the same as before
<bennypr0fane> yes
<bennypr0fane> it's an 800GB partition just for my user files
<wxl> should i point out the fact that there is no rename command?
<bennypr0fane> and I can't get the ***m Linuxes to use it
<bennypr0fane> wxl yes there is
<holstein> bennypr0fane: to use what?.. is that ext? or fat?
<bennypr0fane> ext4
<holstein> ok.. i see it /dev/sdb2: LABEL="LinuxData" UUID="86239bc9-8bfe-4d3a-8c9a-4885cd2bdb61" TYPE="ext4"
<bennypr0fane> yes
<holstein> i add with the uuid's
<bennypr0fane> it seems most people do
<bennypr0fane> but the LABELS muszt work too
<bennypr0fane> otherwise my system would never boot, since I mounted the system partition with Label as well
<holstein> havent ever tried... ive only ever used the UUID
<wxl> you win. news to me
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would undo the fstab.. get the system booting as expected.. manually mount and make sure its mounting as expected and you have permissions
<holstein> then move on to making it automatic at startup from there
<bennypr0fane> well but then I'd have to repeat in each session
<holstein> bennypr0fane: then,, after you can get it persistent
<wxl> you can try manpages.ubuntu.com next time
<bennypr0fane> well how would you do thaT?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would undo the fstab edit, and get the machine booting as expected
<holstein> !mount | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bennypr0fane> holstein I mean what would you do to make it automatic after that so you don't need to re-mount manaually at each session?
<holstein> i would refer to that ^^ or the one i linked above and mount the partition to that directory, and check that you can read/write
<bennypr0fane> ok, I get it
<holstein> bennypr0fane: then, i would trouble shoot a proper fstab from there
<bennypr0fane> I thought that's what I was doing now...
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta run.. you can also try #ubuntu or one of the more busy channels if you need since this is not LXDE or lubuntu specific
<bennypr0fane> right
<holstein> good luck! :)
<bennypr0fane> thanks!
<bennypr0fane> bye!
<NotLarry> my video (mplayer) will not resize.  it always is a small video window, even fullscreen.  lubuntu, 12.04 3.2.0-31-generic acer aspire one AO751h with the intel gma500
<NotLarry> my google kungfu sux
<NotLarry> ok, think I found an answer.
<kanliot> on lubuntu, xscreensaveer has nothing to do with power manager right?  they are 2 different ways to blank the screen, turn it off, right?
<redderhs> yea, almost positive it's two separate things
<redderhs> they may work together though
<redderhs> in some ways
<kanliot> thx man
<redderhs> np
<Mr__> hi everyone
<Mr__> anyone know how to edit the color of the background of the "resources monitor" applet in the lxpanel?
<kanliot> Mr__, you mean the black backgroudn?
<Mr__> kanliot, ya
<kanliot> Mr__, i'd tell you to file a bug, but not sure where to file it against plugins
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Hello?
<jmarsden> Techna_Rave_Pony: Do you have an Lubuntu-related question?
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I want to know when the next Lubuntu LTS release is
<Techna_Rave_Pony> If I am to understand correctly it does not coincide with Canonocal's
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Oh dear, I forgot my punctuation.
<jmarsden> Techna_Rave_Pony: Lubuntu does not have the developer resources to officially do LTS.  If we did, we'd match the Ubuntu LTS schedule.
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Ah
<Duke> is there a way to restore files deleted with rm command?
<NUCLEARWINTER> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Duke> NUCLEARWINTER: Thank you! :)
<NUCLEARWINTER> photorec could be best tool
<Duke> if i install it now, will it work?
<Gius> Ciao! C'è qualche italiano? :0
<Gius> ...
<fjodor> hi, i am using lubuntu and i have replaced openbox with i3. how do i change the keymap? ibus doesnt work. i want to use de,us,ru,ja
<starkers> how have you replaced it?
<starkers> default session uses the lxdesktop stuff to handling keybinds etc so have a look at that
<fjodor> starkers: lxdesktop is running, but instead of starting openbox i am starting i3. theres an option for that
<fjodor> the rest is the same
<fjodor> ibus doesnt work for me
<fjodor> there is lxkeymap which kind of works. but i would like to have an icon at my statusbar
<fjodor> starkers: am i right, that this would be the job of ibus?
<starkers> I can't say I've ever used ibus so I'm no good to you I'm afraid
<wxl> i've never used ibus either
 * starkers shrugs and reads ibus faq
<wxl> i was tasked in a testcase to test it once but it wasn't clear what it was supposed to do and not do
<starkers> #ibus
<wxl> what i would suggest is to try running a standard session, fjodor
<wxl> you know what ibus is supposed to do
<wxl> if it doesn't do it, file a bug
<wxl> that's probably the best way to get it fixed
<wxl> your only other alternative is lxkeymap (i do know enough to know that they accomplish essentially the same purpose)
<fjodor> wxl: mmh what do you do to switch layout?
<wxl> fjodor: you mean change window managers?
<fjodor> change keymap
<wxl> use lxkeymap.
<wxl> ibus should also works, but if it doesn't, you should file a bug.
<wxl> however, i would make sure that it also doesn't work in a standard lxde session (with openbox) before filing a bug.
<fjodor> mmh k
<Chairman_meow>  hi im currently on lubuntu and id like to know if thers a list of just the audio productoin packages that are used in ubuntu-studio that i  could install so i dont have to deal with video/graphics portion of the studio. Would i need to change kernels as well? is there a guide out there for any of this?
<wxl> Chairman_meow: admittedly this seems like a better questions for ubuntu-studio, no? XD
<wxl> Chairman_meow: anywho here's answer #1 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio#Audio
<wxl> Chairman_meow: #2 is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<wxl> Chairman_meow: you will find that the real-time kernel doesn't exist in the current ubuntu studio release tho https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio#Real-time_kernel
<Unit193> !info linux-image-lowlatency
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency (source: linux-meta-lowlatency): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0.23.20 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
#lubuntu 2012-10-16
<Chairman_meow> wxl, thank you,i did ask on ubuntu studio but nobody answered me. Thanks!
<wxl> Chairman_meow: no prob. good luck
<wxl> anywho i need to get out of here
<wxl> talk to ya'll later
<dbtmro> hi. I've got a problem. after the latest updates, I can't add a new ppa from terminal. I get a error about the key...
<vinicius_arq> anybody?
<holstein> avelldiroll: im sorry.. did i miss a question from you? or maybe you think you posted
<vinicius_arq> i'm trying to connect apple bluetooth keyboard in lubuntu but it always crashes!
<vinicius_arq> anybody knows how can i use it?
<holstein> maybe you cant... what do you mean by "crashes"?
<holstein> i have BT now on a machine here, and it works ok.. but i have only tried audio devices.. i dont have any apple BT hardware to test with
<vinicius_arq> sorry for my english... ubuntu crashes everytime i try to connect/pair
<holstein> vinicius_arq: i can say, theres nothing in lubuntu preventing apple from providing you support for your device in linux... but what is the device? any model #'s?
<vinicius_arq> a1314 bluetooth keyboard
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard don't think that'd help at this point, but if you do get it.
<holstein> yeah.. i just found that too.. and it doesnt make me think that keyboard shouldnt work
<vinicius_arq> do you think trying sudo hidd --connect $MACADRESS may help?
<holstein> vinicius_arq: its connecting, corret?
<holstein> correct*
<vinicius_arq> yeah it does connect but it freezes on pairing
<holstein> http://www.thetechrepo.com/main-articles/520-how-to-connect-an-apple-bluetooth-keyboard-toubuntu-troubleshooting suggests that
<holstein> withouth the hardware in front of me, i can only guess
<holstein> i would try one of the main ubuntu channels or mailing lists.. see if you can find someone with that exact hardware..
<holstein> vinicius_arq: can you get to TTY and check a log?
<viniciusarq> holstein, sure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> holstein: you use BT headset? howto setup?
<holstein> JohnDoe_71Rus: i just used the gui... paired it and it just works
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 12.04. latest blueman, device is paired, but audio BT device not apear
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but i can start audiosync service from blueman
<holstein> this is not a lubuntu install, though you should be albe to add what is needed
<holstein> this is a customized ubuntu install... vanilla and i have an openbox session i use
<JohnDoe_71Rus> what ubuntu? try 10.04 the same issue
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu use pulse by default, lubuntu use alsa
<holstein> ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> i start bluetooth-applet in ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<holstein> ## bluetooth icon
<holstein> (sleep 5 && bluetooth-applet) &
<holstein> then i just click on it in tint2 and pair it up
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I can find the device, pairing. enable device audiosync. but the device does not appear in the list of available
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in the gstreamer-properties
<holstein> JohnDoe_71Rus: i see mine in pavucontol. have not tried on an also only rig
<holstein> i just have the one BT enabled machine
<sere> lubuntu 64bit 12.04 with microsoft lasermouse 5000 VERY CHOPPY anyone know why
<Nate_Rev> Can I get some help with why Wubi won't install Lubuntu for me?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: i download whateve iso i want.. then i put it int he directory in windows where the wubi installer is... instead of wubi going and downloading another ubuntu ,it uses the one in the directory
<holstein> or, you can install what you have, and sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop or lxde
<holstein> so... as i said and you might have missed Nate_Rev ... depending on how its not "installing lubuntu for you", you can download the lubuntu iso and put it in the directory with the wubi.exe... or just install whatever is working for you and switch to lubuntu by installing lubuntu-desktop
 * wxl wonders
<wxl> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<wxl> nope, not that helpful
<Unit193> No metalink error?
<wxl> ew
<Unit193> Metalink is there.
<wxl> suggestions on forums is install ubuntu and then install lubuntu desktop and purelxde the mofo
<holstein> i dont remember there being a lubuntu entry in wubi.. though i just briefly looked during a 12.04 install
<wxl> i seem to remember something…
<wxl> …somewhere…
<holstein> well, you can put the iso you want in the directory.. i did that with ubuntustudio
 * wxl won't say ubuntu again
<Nate_Rev> So, can I install it to an external hard drive that I have connected to my desktop?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> the installer will walk you through that
<Nate_Rev> Wubi gave me an error last time I tried that though...?
<wxl> what error?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: share the error... might need to be formatted
<Nate_Rev> Well it runs through the whole install, then when I try to select it from the boot screen it just flashes an error screen and goes back to the choosing thing
<wxl> hey
<wxl> lubuntu is one of the choices in wubi
<wxl> you don't even have to mess with it
<wxl> well THAT'S NICE
<Nate_Rev> Sorry for being so vague..
<wxl> you try to select "it?"
<Nate_Rev> Yeah, I wanna use it. But I couldn't get it to work with the external, so I am now trying to install to the main hdd and that is giving me an error.
<wxl> and what is the "error screen?"
<Nate_Rev> just that it has an issue finding something.
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> an issue finding what?
<wxl> and what are you clicking on that causes this error?
<Nate_Rev> Like I said, sorry for being vague but I don't have the particular screen in my face so I can't remeber.
<Nate_Rev> I'll go through the process again and take a picture.
<Nate_Rev> so I can type of what I'm looking at
<wxl> sounds like a good plan
<Nate_Rev> off*
<sere_84> I noticed that the xinput is the same in 32 and 64 bit version ....i believe this is why my mouses are choopy in 64 only
<sere_84> Is there a fix to this or a way to compile 64 bit pkgs
<sere_84> Of xinput
<wxl> sere_84: try looking here and see if you find something https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinput/+bugs
<wxl> it does appear that there are 64 bit versions available http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?arch=amd64&keywords=xinput
<sere_84> Wxl. Awesome ty so much
<ickr> Does anyone have any insight on why on boot my system sits at a black screen with a blinking underscore.  I have an asus eee pc 900. I loaded lubuntu 12.04 x32 with a flash drive. It gets past the screen in a reasonable amount of time when I tell it to boot from the flashdrive.
<holstein> leoquant: i have an eee900... have you checked the hardware? the hard drive/memory.. does a live CD boot?
<ickr> What would I be looking for (hardware)? I will try a live boot.
<holstein> ickr: the memory or the hard drive failing
<holstein> you can also elaborate as to when this is occuring.. was this a fresh install? is it a good install that went bad? was it after an upgrade?
<ickr> It is a fresh install and only occurs when booting. So directly after the bios loads.
<holstein> ickr: you have never seen the desktop then?
<holstein> i would confirm the iso.. theres an entry on the live CD if you tap shift while booting
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ickr> Yes, when point it to the flash drive it boot past the blinking underscore and does it quickly.
<holstein> i would take a look at the hard drive, since that is the cheaper ssd, if its like mine.. the 16gb eee900
<holstein> ickr: so, the live CD is booting? just not the installed version?
<ickr> Live boot works. This is the 16g version eee900
<holstein> ickr: that hard drive is the cheaper one. less write cycles.. im expecting mine to die anytime
<holstein> ickr: if you have a way to test it, it wont hurt.. you can try installing to another USB stick or USB drive and booting that
<ickr> I will give that a shot.
<holstein> i still use mine occasionally... mostly for server tasks
<holstein> ickr: though, lubuntu runs great on there, and i dont think you would have different hardware in there... at least not that much different
<holstein> ickr: this one is still booting lubuntu 11.10, but if you are getting to a live desktop in 12.04, it should work fine
<ickr> It works once I get past the blank screen with the blinking cursor. It is for a friend of mine that isn't that computer sauve.
<ickr> So if I could get it past that point it will be fine. It works great after that.
<holstein> ickr: im not sure what you mean... what makes it work?
<holstein> i would expect hard drive failure to be intermittent
<ickr> I'll switch out the HDD and see if fixes it.
<holstein> i cant imagine what that replacement drive would cost ;)
<ickr> I have a few drive laying around the shop.
<ickr> drives*
<holstein> the one i saw in there had an odd plug on it... but maybe you have one
<ickr> it wasn't a esata or a esata converter?
<ickr> wow i just looked up the hdd
<holstein> ickr: didnt look like that too me.. popped in like a wifi card kind of
<ickr> yeah nothing in this shop matches that
<holstein> like a longer skinner wifi card with chips on it
<holstein> pretty cool, really, but yeah... not very "generic"
<holstein> i had always planned on just taking that out and booting an external USB drive when/if it died
<ickr> i could get more storage out of the sdcard slot not.
<holstein> i used it with a lot of sd cards when i was using it as my daily machine
<holstein> it was the battery that made me stop using it
<holstein> replacing the batter was about half the cost of a new-ish eee with the super battery
<ickr> nice
<holstein> i have 4 eee's :)
<ickr> 32g sdcard cost 29$
<holstein> yeah, and thats probably faster anyways... but i would test with something else, like a usb stick
<holstein> that drive could be fine and it could have been the install failed, or a bad iso
<ickr> i agree
<ickr> the hdd (ssd) is ide
<ickr> who would have thought
<ickr> flash memory with a ide connection
#lubuntu 2012-10-17
<fsgrawdsaf> Hello. Can i install lubuntu on an usb pendrive with dd so that on the first boot, everything is modificable?
<dbtmro> hi. I've got a problem. after the latest updates, I can't add a new ppa from terminal. I get a error about the key...
<faLUCE> hi. On lubuntu 12.04 I still have the lxpanel bug (crashes randomly and uses 100% cpu)... Is there a way to fix that or at least a workaround?
<vinicius_arq> hey
<vinicius_arq> i'm using lubuntu... if i use update-manager -d it gives me an update option for ubuntu 12.10, it will install ubuntu 12.10 or lubuntu 12.10?
<NUCLEARWINTER> lubuntu 12.10 if you have lubuntu-desktop installed
<vinicius_arq> NUCLEARWINTER, yeah i have, that's the best way of upgrading it?
<NUCLEARWINTER> probably yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> I've used do-release-upgrade
<vinicius_arq> oh i see! thank you!
<italia> :-(
<italia> il disco di avvio di ubuntu non creava problemi nell'installazione, partiva subito
<italia> non e cosi con Lubuntu 12.04 :-(
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wxl> beat me to it
#lubuntu 2012-10-18
<viniciusarq> has anyone experienced in LXDE a loss of "transparency" in notification area in a panel when opening some software that add or remove a button in there?
<holstein> with non transparent buttons
<viniciusarq> like battery manager
<viniciusarq> when i open xchat for example it kinda loses it fake transparency...
<viniciusarq> that begins when i changed notification-daemon for xfce4-notifyd
<viniciusarq> holstein, do you have an idea what may be the problem?
<viniciusarq> brb
<viniciusarq> yeah as i thought... the problem continues
<redderhs> use tint2
<redderhs> more customizable
<NUCLEARWINTER> use tint2-svn
<NUCLEARWINTER> even more
<redderhs> its gonna take a little bit of work to get things properly set up, but in the end it's worth it.
<viniciusarq> is it lighter than lxpanel?
<redderhs> yes
<viniciusarq> tks
<zleap> is 12.10 officially out yet, 12.10 of ubuntu doesn't appear to be so i am guessing lubuntu 12.10 will be out after ubuntu 12.10
<tsimpson> zleap: they generally all release at the same time
<zleap> ok
<tsimpson> so once "ubuntu" 12.10 is out, Lubuntu 12.10 will be out
<zleap> i will keep checking then
<infectedorganism> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<infectedorganism> im assuming that is correct
<infectedorganism> just grabbed it, about to install
<zleap> hmm,  i would expect a big 12.10 is here on the ubuntu website
<tsimpson> it's propagating through the mirrors, though there can be changes right up until the announcement (unlikely though)
<zleap> k
<infectedorganism> *shrugs* either way, doubt much has changed. if so, update manager will give me the changes
<tsimpson> could be a change in the installer for example, so I'd advice you just wait until it's actually announced ;)
<infectedorganism> point taken
<wxl> yep exactly what i was going to say
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<websterhamster> Can someone point me to the link for the lubuntu 12.10 ISO images?
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<websterhamster> It says it is on the lubuntu.net homepage
<wxl> where?
<websterhamster> On the homepage, on the left sidebar, there's an image that says "Lubuntu 12.10 It's here!"
<websterhamster> It links to GetLubuntu, but that page has no links to 12.10, only 12.04
<wxl> then what does that tell you?
<websterhamster> Guess all the websites that said it was coming out today were misinformed?
<wxl> it's not "today" everywhere websterhamster
<websterhamster> ohhh.... I get it ! <facepalm>
<wxl> seriously join the party channel
<wxl> or just keep hitting:
<wxl> !isitout
<wxl> uh
<websterhamster> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<wxl> :)
<websterhamster> oh
<websterhamster> thanks
<wxl> that channel is practically a channel flood tho
<wxl> insane
<wxl> people are dying for their releases :)
<wxl> < Shrikee:#ubuntu-release-party> omg i've been sitting here for hours
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<wxl> it's out
<NUCLEARWINTER> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, !Quantal Quetzal (12.10) is out. !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<leszek> hi
<leszek> Its release day :)Download the new version right now.
<skaet> lubuntu team,   congratulations on getting Lubuntu 12.10 released!     :)
<Unit193> Heh, howdy skaet, leszek.  Danke.
 * wxl bows
<fds3> hi i have 2 questions, is lubuntu 12.10 released? , and how can i upgrade lubuntu 12.04 to lubuntu 12.10 if its released?
<NUCLEARWINTER> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fds3> thanks!
<NUCLEARWINTER> so your update manager should tell you that there's 12.10
<NUCLEARWINTER> or you can use do-release-upgrade command from terminal
<Unit193> May need -d since 12.04 may think it is LTS.
<wxl> do-release-update: wiping global configuration files since 2009
<twrivera> hi does anyone have instructions on how to upgrade to lubuntu to 12.10 using 12.10 iso file?
<twrivera> I downloaded the iso and I wanted to upgrade using the iso
<redderhs> Just curious does pcmanfm crash for anyone to the point to where it cannot be executed again till restart? It wont even at this moment pull up the gui means of reporting a bug.
<redderhs> 12.04 x64
<bizhanMona> hi is there a lubuntu version of the 12.10 release? thx
<twrivera> bizhanMona: yes
<twrivera> out today
<bizhanMona> twrivera: thank I just used the upgrade process and it is upgrading, thank you again.
<twrivera> I figured it out you have to download the alternate iso and mount it then gksudo ./cdromupgrade
<twrivera> my upgrade is running now on my netbook
<twrivera> I hope it doesn't break anything
<holstein> i never upgrade.. i find it so much faster to save the data and reinstall... i usually stick with lts's anyways
<twrivera> holstein: I just hate having to reinstall all the apps and configuring everything
<twrivera> it's annoying
<holstein> i find it easier than fixing what might get broken
<twrivera> I usually son't have many issues  crossing fingers :-)
<holstein> i usually do a test upgrade...i dont cross fingers, i just do what works.. and if it works for you, great
#lubuntu 2012-10-19
<Users> I have my AOD270 installed with lubuntu, but the GMA3600 drivers called cedarview did work.
<Users> Any one can help?
<kanliot> for 12.04 you might not need cedarview, but that's just from reading a bit
<kanliot> http://askubuntu.com/a/180326/21503
<Users> reading,...
<ambjorn> Hello lubuntu folks.  Just installed Lubuntu 12.10 and having some trouble with drivers.  The drivers for my wireless card and for my graphics card didn't install automatically, and I don't see a shortcut for getting them ("install drivers")
<kanliot> ambjorn first time installing lubuntu?
<kanliot> or ubuntu?
<kanliot> on that pc?
<ambjorn> No, but I was with Mint for while this year.
<ambjorn> Not at all the first time installing ubuntu on this pc.
<ambjorn> I've done a little bit of distro-hopping since the introduction of Unity.
<ambjorn> Wait, might have found it
<ambjorn> No, there's a package called 'additional drivers' in the software centre, but it's tied to KDE...
<kanliot> so is your wireless not working?
<kanliot> 1 thing at  a time
<ambjorn> Wireless not working
<ambjorn> No
<kanliot> and there's probably better people to ask in #ubuntu and on the forums
<ambjorn> Ok, I'm still rooting around in the repos
<kanliot> lspci -nn |grep netw
<ambjorn> I assume the drivers are all there, and that the GUI front end was just a convenience
<ambjorn> What output should I expect from that, kanliot?
<kanliot> huh it migth be net instead of netw
<kanliot> trying to id your wireless hardware
<ambjorn> Got it
<ambjorn> Unfortunately, that only returns the ethernet controller
<ambjorn> The system isn't recognising the card at all
<ambjorn> I can find the exact version, but it's a broadcom card
<kanliot> try ireless instead of netw
<ambjorn> ireless?
<ambjorn> There it is
<ambjorn> Broadcom BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n
<ambjorn> The terminal emulator that comes with lubuntu really is bare bones.
<kanliot> did you update
<kanliot> after installing
<Users> try terminator.
<ambjorn> I did kanliot, I mean I went into the software updater and verified I was up to date
<ambjorn> thanks Users, checking it out
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979460  this guy was able to solve his bcm4322
<kanliot> issues
<ambjorn> Checking it out, kanliot
<ambjorn> And thanks for lending me a hand, I appreciate it
<kanliot> hehe
<kanliot> dont' feel loyal, you should ask otherplaces if i can't help
<ambjorn> I think I may have found the right wireless driver in the repos...
<kanliot> you should write down everything you do
<kanliot> so you know where you are
<ambjorn> good idea
<kanliot> i just found a page that said it definitely should have been in additional drivers
<kanliot> did you open additional drivers under preferences?
<ambjorn> No, that's where my problem started
<ambjorn> It didn't show up in the menu
<kanliot> it should be under preferences
<ambjorn> Yes, that's where I expected it
<kanliot> what iso did you download
<kanliot> adn this is 12.10, right?
<Users> some says in 12.10 additional drivers option is intergated with software source
<ambjorn> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ambjorn> that's the iso I downloaded
<kanliot> users  what's that?
<ambjorn> the torrent version
<kanliot> i dont understand
<ambjorn> That's the full address
<kanliot> yeah
<Users> http://www.ithome.com/html/it/27757.htm
<Users> http://img.ithome.com/newsuploadfiles/2012/10/20121015_141856_129.jpg
<kanliot> ok that's good info
<kanliot> thx users
<ambjorn> Yeah, thank you.  I would never have thought to look for it there!
<Users> I am still downloading the ISO image of lubuntu, can't tell what is happening
<ambjorn> Looks to me that you found what's happening, which is that I just didn't know where to look to install drivers in Lubuntu
<kanliot> well i have documented the moving
<kanliot> and i was runnign 12.10, but additional drivers was there, so they must have moved it after i installed it
<ambjorn> I hope I haven't borked anything up by installing drivers directly from the repos
<kanliot> i donno
<ambjorn> It's be a pain to have to reinstall the system now I've got all my packages set up
<Users> It is really confusing
<Users> wow,the new lubuntu 12.10 is beautiful
<ambjorn> It's good looking, isn't it?
<Users> I love the small square icon of chromium
<kanliot> you should email the mailing list
<kanliot> i know an artist who would love to hear that
<Users> will, soon
<ambjorn> All right, thanks for your help so far, folks.  I'm going to see how things work on restart...
<ambjorn> Getting there!
<ambjorn> Now here's an interesting thing I hadn't noticed before: the NVidia driver seriously degrades the beauty of the chrome
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ambjorn> Hi ActionParsnip
<kanliot> sup
<ActionParsnip> does the Lubuntu ISO use the non-pae by default?
<ActionParsnip> in the 12.10 release?
<Unit193> ActionParsnip: There is no "non-PAE" in 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> so it was dropped?
<Unit193> Yep, in the release notes.
<ActionParsnip> is there a work around for the usual pae not found boot error?
<Unit193> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<Unit193> ActionParsnip: Not a supported one, except use 12.04, upgrade computers, or switch distros.
<Unit193> (Technically, you can use an alternate kernel, but not easy or supported)
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> thanks dude
<ambjorn> Hello again, I've got most of drivers working, I think, but don't seem to be able to configure my laptop's touchpad.  I always have trouble finding these configuration options.  Anyone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> ambjorn: what make and model system?
<ActionParsnip> ambjorn: is it a sony vaio?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Touchpad_settings
<viniciusarq> hello
<kanliot> if something specific is missing from that page lemme know
<viniciusarq> has anyone updated to 12.10?
<kanliot> viniciusarq, not exactly
<kanliot> no
<viniciusarq> update manager says ubuntu 12.10 i'm not sure if updating it, it won't get me ubuntu instead of lubuntu
<kanliot> huh i donno
<kanliot> but i doubt you will get unity
<kanliot> you can quote me on that
<Users> IntelGMA3600 is a totally disaster on linux platform
<Users> It needs too much lucky to get it work
<Users> lubuntu 12.10 failed to start GUI on my AOD270
<Users> just now
<Users> maybe I should give up and turn back to ubuntu
<Users> lubuntu 12.04 impressed me with the performance, hope new ubuntu 12.10 does the same.
<kanliot> it's possible you will have similar problems with ubuntu 12.10
<kanliot> if you do, please report them
<ambjorn> kanliot, it's hard sometimes to know what needs a report
<ambjorn> Thanks for your help guys, I'm off
<kanliot> nn
<Users> looks that almost all problems share one topic: drivers
<ekaj> If I have a computer running lubuntu plugged into a monitor, is it going to flip out if I unplug the monitor?
<kanliot> rgb?
<ekaj> ? vga
<kanliot> you're supposed to turn the pc off
<kanliot> i forget why
<ekaj> ..
<kanliot> i cant remember
<kanliot> mainly hardware
<kanliot> so you don't have to repleace your video card
<Users> maybe my luck runs out, Ubuntu 12.10 crashed on my AOD270
<Users> even CUI failed to startup!
<Users> still have work to do, thanks, off
<frenchh> hi
<frenchh> bonjour
<frenchh> j'ai besoin d'aide !
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> !fr | frenchh
<ubottu> frenchh: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frenchh> ok
<frenchh> i need help
<frenchh> :-)
<frenchh> i can't make my keyboard in french
<Unit193> Well, you could always try the French channels, or here in English.
<Unit193> Tried something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877 ?
<frenchh> ok i try it
<frenchh> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<frenchh> how to edit  this file : open file /etc/default/keyboard
<frenchh> i don't know how to open it  en root mode
<Unit193> Open a terminal (Accessories>Lxterminal) and type gksudo leafpad /etc/default/keyboard
<frenchh> cool i did it
<frenchh> i restart to see if it works
<frenchh> thanks Unit193  !!!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<sb1980> anyone having trouble with flashplayer after update to 12.10 too?
<half-duplex> no sb1980, but I do clean installs
<sb1980> its getting even worse now. i've seen that some packages were not properly installed, but nvidia-current seems to cause problems
<CXIV> Anyone knows solution for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1059543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059543 in obconf (Ubuntu) "GUI - Invisible GUI elements [Lubuntu]" [Undecided,New]
<kanliot> did you try with diff widget themes
<CXIV> Sure :)
<CXIV> When I disable antialising then it's ok
<CXIV> I got a workaround , changing pixel geometry from default RGB to "none"
<kanliot> did you add that tyo the bug report
<CXIV> I will
<CXIV> I think it will work for everyone
<elderman> Hello, I am having trouble configuring my touchpad in Lubuntu 12.10.  There are no configuration options as far as I can tell.  The problem's similar to bug 527890, except that the touchpad's recognised correctly and has most functions.  I want to get rid of tap to click.  This is the first time I've had trouble with my touchpad on an Ubuntu variant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527890 in Arch Linux "ALPS touchpad in HP Mini 311 not configurable/recognized as a touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527890
<elderman> Oh, and a question: can anyone help?
<Movado> Hello guys. I installed Lubuntu 12.10 Today. I like simplicity, but also I have some questions. My laptop is Asus A53S. I have two graphic cards: Intel and Nvidia. I read about optimus nonsense. So I decided that I will use Intel graphic drivers. They installed by default or not?
<elderman> Movado, I learned a bit about graphics drivers in Lubuntu last night when I was installing.  I'm not knowledgeable, but I might be able to point you in the right direction while you're waiting for someone else to come along.
<elderman> Have you found the 'additional drivers' tab?
<Movado> Okay can we talk about it? I have some newbie questions. I don't want to flame it
<Movado> let's talk it in private
<ekaj> I made a directory in / using mkdir, but it isn't showing up... Why would that be?
<infectedorganism> need root to create a folder there i believe
<infectedorganism> so.. just 'sudo mkdir foldername' and you should be good
<truexfan81> #ubuntu told me i could get some kubuntu help here
<elderman> No, sorry, I meant that this a ghost town too
<truexfan81> oh lol
<elderman> #ubuntu is the most active
<truexfan81> elderman: i'm trying to get gtk apps to look right in kde, but the themes applied in GTK+ Appearance don't seem to be being applied
<elderman> You're trying to get them to look like KDE apps?
<truexfan81> as close as possible
<truexfan81> hexchat for example, right now looks like a win95 app lol
<elderman> In my limited experience, mixing DEs is a recipe for frustration.
<elderman> I've never tried to do what you're doing truexfan81, but perhaps this would help? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK-Qt
<elderman> Or something like it?
<elderman> truexfan81, and this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_Qt_and_GTK_Applications
<pibarnas> great release.
<elderman> Hello, I am having trouble configuring my touchpad in Lubuntu 12.10.  There are no configuration options as far as I can tell.  The problem's similar to bug 527890, except that the touchpad's recognised correctly and has most functions.  I want to get rid of tap to click.  This is the first time I've had trouble with my touchpad on an Ubuntu variant.  Can anyone help me get the touchpad driver working?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527890 in Arch Linux "ALPS touchpad in HP Mini 311 not configurable/recognized as a touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527890
<downwash> Good evening
<downwash> Anyone familiar with GRUB 2?
<TheLordOfTime> downwash:  to what extent do you need?
<TheLordOfTime> downwash:  you may need the grub support channel if we can't help
<downwash> I'm in the grub-rescue prompt after upgrading to 12.10
<downwash> set the prefix right (I think), but still getting "file not found" when trying insmod
<downwash> Prefix is (hd0,5)/boot/grub (as according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting )
<downwash> root is (hd0,5)
<downwash> But trying the "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro" command doesn't work
<TheLordOfTime> downwash:  you realize X Y are variable right?
<downwash> Yes, sda5 here
<TheLordOfTime> downwash:  did you try that?
<downwash> Error is "Unknown command 'linux'"
<downwash> (yes, I did try that)
<TheLordOfTime> did you try the boot repair method it suggests via the livecd?
<downwash> Well I only have a 12.04 livecd here, which seems to run into trouble finding the servers
<downwash> It's looking for the QQ version, I guess
<downwash> Ehh, PP
<TheLordOfTime> the precise servers exist :P
<TheLordOfTime> that points to a networking issue on the Live environment (which is why i keep ethernet nearby ;P)
<downwash> Lemme boot the CD again
<TheLordOfTime> i have to disappear to class, unfortunately, dude, so i will have to say you may need to wait for someone to stop by
<TheLordOfTime> if all else fails, there's always #ubuntu (you can still get grub fix support there, but they may point you to the grub channel)
<downwash> k, thanks for the help so far
<downwash> Hmm, it appears to be working now. Apparently I somehow forgot to connect first time around. Nice going downwash.
<downwash> W00t, booting again. Thanks a load!
<downwash> While I'm here, an entirely unrelated question: is template support still planned for PCmanFM 1.1, and is there an expected time of arrival of 1.1?
<Mr__> holy shit did you guys screw up this release
<Mr__> good god
<Mr__> worried too much about the new friggin icons instead of having stuff working
<Mr__> problem #1     proprietary drivers don't work and the new additional drivers in the software source is broke
<Unit193> Please keep it family friendly, and the new drivers doesn't have a thing to do with the lubuntu team. :P
<Mr__> problem #2    clicking or trying to launch pcmanfm directly doesn't work, only works if you open another directory, doesn't open directly though
<Mr__> uhm the software sources and additional drivers not working correctly certainly does
<Unit193> Mr__: Not the *Lubuntu* team, that's something that comes from the parent Ubuntu.
<Mr__> and this graphics card i have is a 2 gig ati video card.... if thats not supported then thats ridiculous
<NUCLEARWINTER> boohoo
<NUCLEARWINTER> buy nvidia card
<NUCLEARWINTER> their propietary drivers are better than ATI's
<NUCLEARWINTER> next
<Mr__> didn't you hear torvalds
<Mr__> fuck nvidia
<Mr__> and thats not a solution shithead
<Unit193> !language | Mr__
<ubottu> Mr__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wxl> i agree, not a solution
<NUCLEARWINTER> next curse word and +q
<wxl> but i also agree, that's not a way to get your problem solved
<Mr__> wxl, well asking question in here only gets a smart a** response
<Unit193> Try jockey-text from the terminal.
<Mr__> so what am i supposed to do
<yngve> Hi, my DNS is not working after upgrading lubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 :-(
<yngve> Have someone else the same problem?
<wxl> Mr__: it doesn't seem to me (and i'm pretty level headed about this whole thing) that you're just asking a question. let me know when you do that and maybe we can figure this out.
<yngve> This is the problem described http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12304815
<wxl> yngve: your dns server? or what? specifics, please.
<wxl> ooh thx
<Mr__> wxl, pcmanfm doesn't launch directly
<yngve> I can't look up any DNS from Lubuntu
<wxl> Mr__: i cannot confirm that problem. i get the exact opposite. if you run it from terminal, what output do you get?
<yngve> ip's I can ping but not a domain
<NUCLEARWINTER> yngve, nano /etc/resolv.conf and line: nameserver 8.8.4.4 for example
<Mr__> wxl, nothing no error or anything, it just doesn't open
<Unit193> !resolvconf | yngve
<ubottu> yngve: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Mr__> wxl, however if i open it as root it does open
<Unit193> NUCLEARWINTER: That's a symlink to an autogenerated file, it'll have 127.0.0.1 due to dnsmasq cache stuff.
<yngve> Thanks Unit193 and ubottu I will check it out right a way!
<wxl> Mr__: what output do you get running it from terminal as root?
<NUCLEARWINTER> Unit193, trolololoooo :--)
<Mr__> and can someone please tell me how an 2 gig ati pcie video card is not found by the additional drivers,,, nor does it work when fglrx is installed directly
<Mr__> wxl, there is no output
<wxl> Mr__: that is a problem with canonical
<Mr__> wxl, i'm so sick of pass the buck
<Unit193> strace pcmanfm
<wxl> Mr__: as for pcmanfm apt does "apt-cache policy pcmanfm libfm" give you?
<wxl> Mr__: whether you LIKE it or not, lubuntu is not responsible for developing that any more than they are for, say, apt-get.
<Mr__> seems fine except
<Mr__> N: Unable to locate package libfm
<wxl> Mr__: i didn't ask if it seemed fine; i'm looking for specifics
<wxl> oh libfm ain't right hold on
<Mr__> wxl, giving you a specific which is  N: Unable to locate package libfm
<Unit193> libfm3
<wxl> yes that
<wxl> Mr__: let's be more specific. i want "apt-cache policy libfm3 pcmanfm | grep Installed"
<wxl> Mr__: THE WHOLE THING
<Mr__> after running that, everything is installed at the latest version
<wxl> Mr__: not your opinion or analysis of it
<Mr__>   Installed: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1  Installed: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1
<yngve> NUCLEARWINTER, your suggestion works! Thanks!
<NUCLEARWINTER> yngve, until your dhcp lease gets updated
<wxl> that appears right for sure
<wxl> Mr__: try this one: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && strace pcmanfm | pastebinit" and give me the resulting url
<yngve> okey? so I should figure out how to make it permanet? <NUCLEARWINTER>
<Mr__> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<wxl> fun; hold
<Unit193> Heh, so it's already running, I'd think.
<wxl> no
<wxl> may be pastebinit issue
<wxl> Mr__: apt-cache policy pastebinit
<wxl> need exact version number please
<Mr__> 1.3-2ubuntu3 0
<wxl> yep
<wxl> thing's broken
<wxl> one s
<Unit193> unit193@Sigma:~$ apt-cache policy pastebinit| pastebinit
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/YfQ2uqE5
<wxl> ok do this echo -e "<pastebinit>\n\t<pastebin>http://pastebin.com</pastebin>\n</pastebin>" >> .pastebinit.xml
<wxl> THEN do
<wxl> strace pcmanfm | pastebinit
<wxl> doesn't xchat have an /exec command?
<wxl> would save you from copying and pasting
<Mr__> ran you last command again
<Mr__> waiting for the slow servers now
<wxl> if yu're doing the strace you're prolly waiting on it
<Mr__> doesn't work
<Mr__> no url
<wxl> grrrrrr
<wxl> can you do:
<Mr__> thats how i feel about this whole release
<wxl> echo "i hate you pastebinit!" | pastebinit
<Mr__> bash: !": event not found
<wxl> grr
<wxl> echo "i hate you pastebinit" | pastebinit
<Mr__> Error parsing configuration file!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i'm no good
<wxl> ok do this echo -e "<pastebinit>\n\t<pastebin>http://pastebin.com</pastebin>\n</pastebinit>" >> .pastebinit.xml
<wxl> no
<wxl> don't do that
<wxl> ok do this echo -e "<pastebinit>\n\t<pastebin>http://pastebin.com</pastebin>\n</pastebinit>" > .pastebinit.xml
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> do that
<wxl> should have tested first
<Mr__> entered that, no errors or anything
<Mr__> no url or anything either
<wxl> no you didn't
<wxl> i re-edited it
<wxl> the last tag originally was </pastebin> not </pastebinit>
<wxl> and don't forget to use > and not >> for your redirect
<Mr__> i used the last line you suggested
<wxl> now it should work
<wxl> i have the same version
<wxl> followed the same procedure
<wxl> did the same test
<Mr__> ok,
<Mr__> but it doesn't work
<Mr__> so, apparrently the upgrade process isn't so smooth
<Mr__> my system was cherry before the upgrade
<wxl> oh
<wxl> nope
<wxl> another mistake on my paste
<wxl> s/paste/part/
<wxl> strace outputs stderr i think
<wxl> strace pcmanfm 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Mr__> http://pastebin.com/bFWXqxRp
<wxl> http://pastebin.com/7ZNpMewY
<Unit193> /tmp/.pcmanfm-socket--0-ronnie rm that, done.
<Unit193> :D
<Mr__> ?
<Mr__> sweet
<wxl> hah
<Mr__> Unit193, thx man
<wxl> no s$$$$$$$
<Mr__> worked
<Unit193> Sure.
<wxl> where did you grok that from Unit193 ?
<wxl> http://pastebin.com/dmXCLUKj
<Unit193> wxl: It was right in the strace, why did you think I wanted it?
<Mr__> now as for the proprietary drivers,, and or additional drivers not picking up my card
<wxl> Unit193: i know that much. i see it there, but frankly i see it in mine, too. same return.
<Mr__> any ideas?
<Unit193> Mr__: As I said, jockey-text may do it.
<wxl> Mr__: i hate to say this, but i'm gonna say it. go bug #ubuntu. chances are they're dealing with this left and right.
<wxl> ↑ that's another good suggestion
<Mr__> Unit193, tried that and it didn't find anything
<yngve_> After upgrading from Lubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 I have lost all sound. :-(
<Mr__> i think lubuntu, if they really want to be for aging computers should stay one version behind the current ubuntu version
<Unit193> yngve_: http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/  and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<yngve_> @Unit123 Thanks, I googled those pages, checked volume and installed alsamixer. But no luck
<Unit193> Do you have pulseaudio?
<yngve_> might be my old macbook air 1
<yngve_> yes. I get this pulseaudio
<yngve_> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<yngve_> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Unit193> Some recommend that you purge pulseaudio as it causes issues with lubuntu.
<yngve_> Will do
<Unit193> To try and fix: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture  and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<yngve_> should a reinstall pulseaudio afterwords?
<wxl> i wouldn't use pulseaudio unless you 100% need it for some audio project you're doing
<wxl> read: playing music is not an audio project
<yngve_> ok, I see
<yngve_> thanks
<yngve_> still no sound but uninstalling it, it says it needs a reboot
<sourav_> helloo guys
<sourav_> guys i have one problem i don't use network manager i change dns via resolv.conf but it changes after reboot any fix for this
<wxl> sourav_: did you try using the resolvconf utility?
<Unit193> sourav_: You can purge resolvconf, that'd fix it. :D
<sourav_> i directly do sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<sourav_> every reboot i have to manuall enter nameserver which is annoying
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<redderhs> anyone use a hauppauge tuner?
<sourav_> i have extremely slow adsl pppoe connection when i configure it via net mgr but sudo pppoeconf does the trick
<AmmarGreen> hi everybody
<AmmarGreen> im new in linux world
<wxl> welcome AmmarGreen
<AmmarGreen> first like to say wow
<wxl> you've made lubuntu your first distro?
<AmmarGreen> this is so amazing lubuntu my first time running linux
<wxl> EXCELLENT XD
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> i have a question
<wxl> fire away
<AmmarGreen> my computer dont have any sound
<AmmarGreen> do i do something wrong
<AmmarGreen> its a freesh install
<NUCLEARWINTER> open terminal
<NUCLEARWINTER> ja type: alsamixer
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> ill try
<wxl> i'll leave this in your hands NUCLEARWINTER i gotta jet
<NUCLEARWINTER> if you have under the "mixers" MM, you need to press m letter and unmute them
<NUCLEARWINTER> hey, it's 00:20 here
<AmmarGreen> now it says 00
<NUCLEARWINTER> good
<NUCLEARWINTER> PCM and MASTER are the one that matters most
<AmmarGreen> thats it ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> do you hear sound?
<AmmarGreen> what about the volume icon
<AmmarGreen> its not there
<NUCLEARWINTER> really.
<AmmarGreen> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> hmm
<AmmarGreen> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> hi again
<AmmarGreen> Hi  im new here sorry i was DC
<AmmarGreen> i cant get the volume icon on my dock
<AmmarGreen> is it my sound card muted ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> if you say in terminal: 'lspci |grep Audio', do you get something like 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<AmmarGreen> ok wait i try
<AmmarGreen> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310] 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<AmmarGreen> this it what i get
<NUCLEARWINTER> that means you have HDMI in your display card
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> im using sony vaio 11 inch amd apu
<NUCLEARWINTER> does this mean you want audio to come out from the tv or something like that with the HDMI?
<AmmarGreen> no no
<AmmarGreen> just my speakers
<AmmarGreen> and like to have the volume icon also so i can turn up and down the volume
<NUCLEARWINTER> your sound card is not regonized
<AmmarGreen> oh
<NUCLEARWINTER> horrible word to type
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> :-(
<AmmarGreen> so what can i do
<NUCLEARWINTER> if you can provide a exact model of your vaio, people may be able to check more about it
<AmmarGreen> ok what it the command for terminal
<AmmarGreen> so i can copy past
<AmmarGreen> my system here
<AmmarGreen> will a web link help ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> a web link is okay for example
<NUCLEARWINTER> or "sony vaio superpc12321" or something like that
<AmmarGreen> sony vaio e series sve1111m1e
<AmmarGreen> e2-1800 cpu
<AmmarGreen> is there any hope ?
<AmmarGreen> i tried ubuntu 12.10 it works fine there
<AmmarGreen> but i love this lubuntu and hope it will work with lubuntu
<NUCLEARWINTER> quite challenging
<AmmarGreen> ok
<NUCLEARWINTER> trying to figure out the chipset
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> will kernel upgrade work ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> if you have one waiting, could be so
<AmmarGreen> its my first distro like to learn about linux and do google much about it
<AmmarGreen> i found kernel 3.6.2
<AmmarGreen> in google
<AmmarGreen> i could try and if did work
<AmmarGreen> where can i share my info
<NUCLEARWINTER> I cant find the chipset
<NUCLEARWINTER> i assume that's quite new hardware
<AmmarGreen> i dont know
<AmmarGreen> but many thanks
<AmmarGreen> anyway
<NUCLEARWINTER> weird that it works under ubuntu
<AmmarGreen> how does this chat work
<NUCLEARWINTER> but not lubuntu
<AmmarGreen> ya i know
<AmmarGreen> i did re-install ubuntu
<AmmarGreen> and everything just worked
<AmmarGreen> the sound
<AmmarGreen> and but not ati graphic
<AmmarGreen> when i install fglrx
<AmmarGreen> the manu dont open
<AmmarGreen> but
<NUCLEARWINTER> not the first one with problems ati propietary drivers
<AmmarGreen> when i install the fglrx driver in lubuntu my ati works perfect
<AmmarGreen> fglrx ati works in lubuntu but nut ubuntu
<AmmarGreen> my sound card work in ubuntu but not lubuntu
<wxl> ok THAT'S weird
<AmmarGreen> hehe  i dont understand
<wxl> some dude was saying he couldn't get fglrx to work in lubuntu
<AmmarGreen> fglrx 9.0 works perfect
<wxl> the sound servers are different between ubuntu and lubuntu so that's not totally surprising
<AmmarGreen> with my amd apu cpu
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> il be back
<wxl> A new Xorg stack has been introduced which includes xserver 1.13 candidate versions, mesa 9.0, and updated X libs and drivers. The new xserver provides improved multiseat support, better smooth scrolling, and a large variety of bug fixes. There is a new version of the ATI driver, and the proprietary -nvidia driver now supports the RANDR standard for monitor configuration. ← from Ubuntu release notes
<wxl> i think i got it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Sound_not_Working_On_PC_with_HDMI
<AmmarGreen> hi again
<NUCLEARWINTER> you got.... Internal Server Error
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<AmmarGreen> kernel upgrade 3.6.2 didnt help
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Sound_not_Working_On_PC_with_HDMI ← AmmarGreen
<AmmarGreen> oh
<AmmarGreen> ok
<wxl> let me know what happens
<AmmarGreen> then there is nothing that can be done
<wxl> no click the link
<wxl> it's a suggestion
<AmmarGreen> oh ok wait
<AmmarGreen> well im no programer
<AmmarGreen> dont know how to make the file
<wxl> open leafpad
<wxl> save it as ~/.asound
<wxl> save it as ~/.asoundrc
<wxl> i mean
<AmmarGreen> ah ok wait
<AmmarGreen> ok know what
<AmmarGreen> i did create the text file ~/.asoundrc
<AmmarGreen> and did also copy the content it the ~/.asoundrc
<wxl> restart
<NUCLEARWINTER> actually it doesnt require restart, if I recall right :-)
<AmmarGreen> you mean restart the computer
<wxl> i don't offhnand rememeber how to restart alsa but go for it
<NUCLEARWINTER> sudo service alsa restart ?
<AmmarGreen> ok wait
<wxl> sorry i'm on the phone at the same time
<NUCLEARWINTER> or maybe it doesnt require restart if you're plaing around with jackd
<AmmarGreen> alsa: unrecognized service
<AmmarGreen> when typing sudo service alsa restart i get this alsa: unrecognized service
<NUCLEARWINTER> I dont have ubuntu machine atm. near me, I cant help with restarting alsa without reobot
<NUCLEARWINTER> reboot
<AmmarGreen> yes sir
<wxl> alsa force-reload?
<AmmarGreen> back
<AmmarGreen> can i say something
<AmmarGreen> i just fucking love this chat man
<AmmarGreen> it works
<wxl> XD
<AmmarGreen> my ati and sound card just work
<AmmarGreen> damn im so happy
<NUCLEARWINTER> good, but next time try to keep language family friendly
<wxl> keep the language family-friendly tho
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<Unit193> Should add in pulse, make it more fun.
<AmmarGreen> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> makes me kinda laugh as I look at my nickname and I talk about family friendly :D
<AmmarGreen> ok how do i do that too
<Unit193> AmmarGreen: Kidding.
<AmmarGreen> u guys are so awsome
<AmmarGreen> my first distro
<AmmarGreen> my first support
<AmmarGreen> wow man
<AmmarGreen> just called my friend about this
<AmmarGreen> thanks so much
<NUCLEARWINTER> AmmarGreen, we are so awesome that if we walk past a mirror, we are stuck in front of the mirror for an hour as we keep watching ourselves from it
<NUCLEARWINTER> admiring
<AmmarGreen> :-D
<AmmarGreen> the movie is on and the speakers are on
<AmmarGreen> i wish you all the best weekend :-D
<wxl> glad all is well AmmarGreen
<NUCLEARWINTER> it just gets better, mother in law promised to take kids for a nightstay tomorrow
<wxl> feel free to hang out here with us AmmarGreen
<wxl> most of us just idle here all the time :)
<AmmarGreen> nice man
<AmmarGreen> im a apple advicer
<wxl> oh really?
<AmmarGreen> maybe i can help or share
<AmmarGreen> :-D
<wxl> AmmarGreen: do you have any ppc machines?
<AmmarGreen> nop
<NUCLEARWINTER> AmmarGreen, you are welcome to join #lubuntu-offtopic for a chatting
<wxl> too bad
<AmmarGreen> im using a pc
<wxl> we need more ppc testers
<AmmarGreen> sorry
<wxl> lubuntu has more or less become the de facto distro of choice for ppc
<AmmarGreen> but what kind of test are you looking for
<wxl> i was once a card carrying apple supporter… ;)
<wxl> AmmarGreen: oh just testing new releases
<wxl> AmmarGreen: for that matter, there's an open door if you want to help us with anything
<AmmarGreen> well
<AmmarGreen> i can ask who have a G4 og G5
<wxl> many of us started here with questions and fell in love
<AmmarGreen> not using
<AmmarGreen> this is my first time and let me say this is better than microsoft and apple
<wxl> AmmarGreen: i'm now referring to anything, not just ppc
<wxl> AmmarGreen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<wxl> you actually just came in when the new release came out so soon we'll start testing the next one…
<AmmarGreen> opinion and experience
<AmmarGreen> thats what i will share
<AmmarGreen> i like to test
<AmmarGreen> so im open
<wxl> AmmarGreen: the #1 thing i can ask of you is help report bugs!
<wxl> if you find something wrong, we need to know
<AmmarGreen> yes
<wxl> and the bug reports are the way to do it
<AmmarGreen> where can i report
<wxl> it's so simple
<wxl> you just go to terminal and type "ubuntu-bug some-package" where some-package is whatever's not behaving
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> let me see in my terminal wait pls
<AmmarGreen> it says the some-package dont exist
<AmmarGreen> oh sorry my bad
<AmmarGreen> i get it :-D
<AmmarGreen> well i will report as much i can when something happen
<AmmarGreen> i did also install it on my fathers MSI wind 135
<AmmarGreen> he just said wow
<AmmarGreen> anyway i did bookmark this site and will also hang around soon again. im from denmark and the time is 0021
<AmmarGreen> ill see you guys :-D
<wxl> one sec
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> i have  problem
<NUCLEARWINTER> danish people eats weird sandwiches!
<AmmarGreen> when i click on system information
<AmmarGreen> its just hang and doing nothing but a grey screen
<AmmarGreen> i did a ubuntu-bug hardinfo
<AmmarGreen> what do i do know ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> it should instruct
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> just send a rapport
<AmmarGreen> anyway thanks for the big help
<AmmarGreen> i will be here soon again :-D
<AmmarGreen> did already bookmark this site
<fg3a> hi i just installed lubuntu 12.10 and i want to install the ati drivers, the ".run" binary from ati web don't work properly for me, is there other option for installing?
<humongous_mango> hi there, so i burned a disc of 12.10 but when I boot to it, it just says 'machine error'
<Newk> hi.. somehow some programs do not change to the theme i've set.. for instance Transmission-gtk
<Newk> i'm on 12.04
<Newk> what besides obconf and lxappearance do set the the theme?
<psilo23> Hi everyone, anyone knows how i can change my audio output to usb ? I tried to find it anywhere but really cant find how to do it
<holstein> psilo23: i might consider using pulse and pavucontrol
<holstein> you can try in the terminal with alsamixer
<psilo23> thnx let me ch
<psilo23> check that
<holstein> i would run "lsusb" and look for the device there.. if you see it run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l"
<psilo23> yeah ive seen it connected
<holstein> then, you can try in the terminal with "alsamixer" and maybe select it with F6
<holstein> or select it in the application, such as in the menu in audacity for example
<massimiliano> ciao
<massimiliano> ciao
<Newk> hello
<holstein> psilo23: you could also do that with JACK.. depending on what you want to use from the system audio-wise
<holstein> i would say JACK is overkill for that though
<psilo23> lol
<psilo23> now i dont have sound at all anymore
<holstein> psilo23: you probably have chosen the USB device, and have something turned down, or its not well supported
<holstein> the other option is hardware.. disable the onboard sound in the bios
<psilo23> no i switched it back
<psilo23> because the usb didnt work
<holstein> for me, thats kind of what pulse is good at.. managing different devices and other stuff
<Newk> i use kxstudio and i'm a happy with linux and audio now
<holstein> falk helps us out with ubuntustudio a lot
<Newk> alsa, jack and pulseaudio in harmony
<holstein> in the OT channel we can talk about how i dont need/want that, but im glad its available for those who do
<Newk> not sure why this gtk theme fails on some programs though.. if its because of some clash between kxstudio and lubuntu
<Newk> yeah for the casual audio user pulseaudio is fine now
<psilo23> well i have my sound back on but still no audio through the usb device :/
#lubuntu 2012-10-20
<Newk> psilo23: you might have some people that are more helpfull on audio in #opensourcemusicians
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to install the driver for my wireless card... in ubuntu it automatically runs an app that install restricted drivers... how do i do this? i can't seem to find an option for restricted drivers
<holstein> gharz: you could look in "software sources" for it... some of the spins have a tab there
<gharz> holstein: ok. i'll look into that. thanks!
<holstein> gharz: what card? some broadcom? ...maybe just manually install ... sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx assuming thats your card
<gharz> uhmmm... i have to check... i use lspci right to check my card?
<holstein> gharz: you can
<gharz> holstein: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1693] (rev 02)
<gharz> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<gharz> bcm4312
<holstein> gharz: if you check that link i gave, you'll see how to make sure its for the card
<holstein> looks like you can run those commands i gave... assuming they are still named the same and in the repos
<holstein> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  firmware-b43-installer
<gharz> holstein: thanks!
<holstein> gharz: sure.. you might need to reboot... i have had a few just start working though
<gharz> holstein: do i need to instal bcmwl-kernel-source?
<gharz> or did you just intsall b43-fwcutter and firnware-bf43-installer?
<holstein> gharz: if you have a minute, read the link i gave
<holstein> bcmwl-kernel-source is for the sta driver... i linked the other because i have had less issues with it
<holstein> your mileage may vary...
<gharz> holstein: i have installed bcmwl-kernel-source and it looked good. i can see some wifi now. :)
<gharz> thank you, holstein!
<gharz> it was a great help!
<holstein> cool.. enjoy!
<gharz> you rock!
<gharz1> it's working now and i'm using my wifi
<Users> is this the official lubuntu support IRC channel?
<NUCLEARWINTER> Users, yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> atleast they mention this place in installer ;)
<Users> Thanks NUCLEARWINTER, I was a bit confused
<fomg-optimize> Hi there people! It seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot automation script is broken in quantal
<fomg-optimize> Been enjoying it A LOT with my computer with locked EUFI only supporting net and HDD boot :)
<NUCLEARWINTER> fomg-optimize, that is probably out of date
<fomg-optimize> Yeah, but luckily it worked up until quantal, I like being lazy :)
<fomg-optimize> So how would I go about reporting it properly?
<NUCLEARWINTER> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> you should make a launchpad bug
<fomg-optimize> Is there a launchpad bug report for dummies guide?
<fomg-optimize> So as to avoid usual mistakes
<NUCLEARWINTER> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<NUCLEARWINTER> you took all the files from here?
<NUCLEARWINTER> I would rather use the real netboot files, instead of playing around with those
<fomg-optimize> Yeah, I probably should, but the automation script is so incready smooth
<fomg-optimize> In fact it is the one thing keeping me from moving to Arch linux
<fomg-optimize> Since I have been ahaving huge amount of issues with the built in PXE on this machine
<NUCLEARWINTER> been a while since I had a PXE in my home network
<fomg-optimize> Understandable, I would lofe to avoid it if I could
<fomg-optimize> And only use it for fun
<NUCLEARWINTER> I found booting from USB sticks faster ;)
<fomg-optimize> Oh, how I miss that
<fomg-optimize> I love coroporate policy that forces users to stay with windows
<fomg-optimize> DUe to... security
<Users> >:o
<fomg-optimize> Yep, the lock the EUFI to stop you from installing any new os
<fomg-optimize> Hence the PXE boot-install workaround
<Users> some one cracked it?
<fomg-optimize> Ah, this is just a business laptop that has boot options locked, what I believe you are referring to is the Win 8 lockdown?
<fomg-optimize> Do not believe it is cracked yet, but the hardware is not out
<Users> does EUFI prevent us from booting from USB stick?
<Ascavasaion> Anyone know why Nautilus 3.4.2 shows all filenames highlighted in grey and the other columns in the more acceptable white background?
<NUCLEARWINTER> nope
<NUCLEARWINTER> we use pcmanfm
<Ascavasaion> NUCLEARWINTER: I also used PCManFM, but it keeps crashing while I am using it at different times and different scenarios.
<Users> change you theme may works
<Ascavasaion> Users: Aaaaah, okay,,, let me try :)
<Ascavasaion> Users: You were correct... I changed the Widgets in Customise Look And Feel.
<Users> Ascavasaion: some styles do looks weired with some applications
<Ascavasaion> Users: Yes, very weird hehehe
<Ascavasaion> I keep getting these errors, and when I want to report it it lists openbox as the culprit.  any idea how I can sort that out?  Another lightweight desktop manager?
<Ascavasaion> I thought Lubuntu used LXFE? Not Openbox.
<AmmarGreen> hi
<AmmarGreen> this is my second day and i already did mess up my system
<NUCLEARWINTER> dont you mess up things
<AmmarGreen> is there any command like apt-get the lates sound codec installed ?
<AmmarGreen> i know sorry just trying to install codec for streaming
<NUCLEARWINTER> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extas
<NUCLEARWINTER> extras
<NUCLEARWINTER> even
<AmmarGreen> this place is a god
<NUCLEARWINTER> more like Gaia!
<AmmarGreen> is there any book
<AmmarGreen> something like how to use linux for the first time and dont mess up your system
<NUCLEARWINTER> !cmd | AmmarGreen
<AmmarGreen> or a book where it say dont touch if it works
<NUCLEARWINTER> kraah
<NUCLEARWINTER> !cli | AmmarGreen
<ubottu> AmmarGreen: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<NUCLEARWINTER> !apt | AmmarGreen
<ubottu> AmmarGreen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<AmmarGreen> aha
<AmmarGreen> the "!" gives and explaning about what it is
<NUCLEARWINTER> there's lots of stuff to read
<AmmarGreen> im gonna reboot i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extas i hope i have my sound back or as always re-format and start over again :-D
<NUCLEARWINTER> you do not have to reboot
<NUCLEARWINTER> some people just likes to reboot
<fomg-optimize> Old habit from Windows :)
<NUCLEARWINTER> most of the  new users are so young that they dont evern rememer time before windows xp
<NUCLEARWINTER> remember
<fomg-optimize> Ah true
<fomg-optimize> Good thing though
<fomg-optimize> people are not as afraid of linux as in the past :)
<NUCLEARWINTER> 98 still required reboot after adjusting screen resolution
<AmmarGreen> sorry for asking
<fomg-optimize> I grew up with 95 but was exposed to mac os, win 3, dos
<AmmarGreen> i did the sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<AmmarGreen> and everything is installed
<AmmarGreen> but there is no sound out of my speakers
<fomg-optimize> None at all?
<fomg-optimize> Or just some files?
<AmmarGreen> none
<AmmarGreen> i can see my volume icone
<AmmarGreen> i did also go into alsamixer
<AmmarGreen> and can turn up and down the volume
<AmmarGreen> but still no sound out of my speakers
<AmmarGreen> it did work for 10 min ago
<fomg-optimize> Hmm well you have alsamixer installed
<AmmarGreen> what i did was installing alots of plugins
<AmmarGreen> yes alsamiser is installed and i can see my soundcard
<fomg-optimize> For browser or ALSA?
<NUCLEARWINTER> you dont get sounds at all
<AmmarGreen> well plugins for browser i think
<NUCLEARWINTER> or just a certain program doesnt give a sound?
<AmmarGreen> no sound
<AmmarGreen> no app gives sound
<AmmarGreen> browser
<fomg-optimize> Hmmm odd
<AmmarGreen> mp3
<NUCLEARWINTER> ha browser
<AmmarGreen> film
<AmmarGreen> vlc
<fomg-optimize> check if tou have gstreamer installed
<fomg-optimize> But it ought to work
<NUCLEARWINTER> there was package like chromium-ffmpeg-extras or something like that?
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> ffmpeg files codec
<AmmarGreen> i found  webpage 10 think to do after installation
<fomg-optimize> Truth be told, this is new to me :).
<fomg-optimize> Did you go through alsamixer to see if anything is muted?
<AmmarGreen> my speaker say MM
<fomg-optimize> you press M to mute/unmute each cahnnel
<AmmarGreen> but the master is TT
<AmmarGreen> i did tt all channel
<fomg-optimize> TT?
<fomg-optimize> Mine normally just says 00
<fomg-optimize> Or rather OO
<AmmarGreen> not working
<AmmarGreen> my speaker is 100%
<fomg-optimize> Yeah, but the TT caught my attention
<fomg-optimize> Sadly I have no idea what it means?
<AmmarGreen> well learn by doing
<NUCLEARWINTER> is PCM and Master 100?
<AmmarGreen> it means
<AmmarGreen> i have to reformat and start all over again
<AmmarGreen> yes PCm is 100
<NUCLEARWINTER> and master too?
<AmmarGreen> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> everything else than line and mic to 100% :D
<fomg-optimize> Do you have the website with 10 things to do?
<fomg-optimize> Shoul be something there that caused it?
<AmmarGreen> let me see 2 sec
<AmmarGreen> https://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10-aka-quantal-quetzal/
<AmmarGreen> this is the website https://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10-aka-quantal-quetzal/
<NUCLEARWINTER> you did not not install those gnome-fallbacks?
<AmmarGreen> nop
<AmmarGreen> i did jump that section over couse im running lubuntu :-D
<AmmarGreen> i did run this sudo apt-get install w64codecs libdvdcss2 sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4 sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/./install-css.sh
<AmmarGreen> and this sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder mpeg2dec vorbis-tools id3v2 mpg321 mpg123 libflac++6 ffmpeg totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 libjpeg-progs flac faac faad sox ffmpeg2theora libmpeg2-4 uudeview flac libmpeg3-1 mpeg3-utils mpegdemux liba52-0.7.4-dev libquicktime2
<AmmarGreen> this : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-gnonlin gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-plugins-extra gstreamer-dbus-media-service gstreamer-tools ubuntu-restricted-extras ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<NUCLEARWINTER> AmmarGreen, dpkg -l |grep pulse
<NUCLEARWINTER> do you get a line?
<AmmarGreen> i get this ii  gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio:amd64         0.10.31-3ubuntu1                          amd64        GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio ii  libpulse-mainloop-glib0:amd64          1:2.1-0ubuntu4                            amd64        PulseAudio client libraries (glib support) ii  libpulse-mainloop-glib0:i386           1:2.1-0ubuntu4                            i386         PulseAudio client libraries (glib support) ii  libpul
<AmmarGreen> ii  gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio:amd64         0.10.31-3ubuntu1                          amd64        GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio ii  libpulse-mainloop-glib0:amd64          1:2.1-0ubuntu4                            amd64        PulseAudio client libraries (glib support) ii  libpulse-mainloop-glib0:i386           1:2.1-0ubuntu4                            i386         PulseAudio client libraries (glib support) ii  libpulse0:amd64  
<NUCLEARWINTER> lulz
<AmmarGreen> :)
<AmmarGreen> so what does it mean this list
<NUCLEARWINTER> I'm not quite sure, but probably you have pulseaudio partly installed?
<AmmarGreen> i think so
<AmmarGreen> did also installed this  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<fomg-optimize> Open up vlc and go to settings there
<AmmarGreen> ok
<fomg-optimize> YOu can choose something like sound backend
<fomg-optimize> You may have to choose advanced settings
<fomg-optimize> My memory is failing me :)
<fomg-optimize> Try to swtich to different ones ALSA/pulseaudio
<fomg-optimize> Other ones to see if you get sound on any of them
<AmmarGreen> ok
<fomg-optimize> Also, what is it set to now?
<fomg-optimize> Restart vlc between switching backend to be on the safe side
<fomg-optimize> audio - output - output mode
<fomg-optimize> *MODULE
<AmmarGreen> first it was standard
<AmmarGreen> now its alsa
<fomg-optimize> Of course you are suppsoed to test files in VLC ;)
<AmmarGreen> i do
<fomg-optimize> Let me know if you get any sound
<AmmarGreen> i put a mp3 file in vlc player
<AmmarGreen> still no sound
<fomg-optimize> try pulseaudio as well
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> the same
<AmmarGreen> im gonna start up from my ubuntu usb to make sure my speakers are still working
<AmmarGreen> ill be back in 5 min
<fomg-optimize> Just one last test
<AmmarGreen> ok
<fomg-optimize> And them I'm bout of my knowledge :)
<AmmarGreen> im always up for test :-D
<fomg-optimize> Try changing to alsa and then change device around
<AmmarGreen> in vlc ?
<fomg-optimize> Yes
<AmmarGreen> ok
<fomg-optimize> it is under output
<AmmarGreen> its the same
<fomg-optimize> And if none works, pick ALSA and default device in VLC
<fomg-optimize> load up alsamixer
<AmmarGreen> i have now 2 option
<AmmarGreen> option 1 testing with ubuntu usb start up
<fomg-optimize> hit F6 and which sound cards do you have listed there
<NUCLEARWINTER> AmmarGreen, can you pastebin your: aplay -l   ouput
<NUCLEARWINTER> output
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> lydkort 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], enhed 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Underenheder: 0/1   Underenhed #0: subdevice #0 lydkort 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], enhed 0: ALC269VC Analog [ALC269VC Analog]   Underenheder: 1/1   Underenhed #0: subdevice #0
<NUCLEARWINTER> could you use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<NUCLEARWINTER> for example
<AmmarGreen> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> it's also easier to read
<fomg-optimize> AmmarGreen: Danish?
<NUCLEARWINTER> fomg-optimize, yes he is
<AmmarGreen> from denmark yes
<fomg-optimize> Saw Lydkort :)
<AmmarGreen> but im iranian :-D
<AmmarGreen> lydkort er dansk
<AmmarGreen> :-D
<NUCLEARWINTER> and he comes from swedish ip address :D
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> just moved to sweden
<AmmarGreen> working for apple care
<NUCLEARWINTER> tyvärr! ;)
<fomg-optimize> Hoppas du får det trevligt här :)
<AmmarGreen> forstå ikke meget svensk men lære stille og rolig
<AmmarGreen> dejlig land stockholm
<fomg-optimize> Kallas också Tokholmen
<AmmarGreen> i did the pasbin
<AmmarGreen> pastbin
<NUCLEARWINTER> behöver en norsk gillar också
<AmmarGreen> så er vi international hahha
<AmmarGreen> nuclear du fra norge ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> nej
<AmmarGreen> er det best at reformat og starte forfra ?
<fomg-optimize> Troligtvis
<AmmarGreen> eller er der håb
<fomg-optimize> Snabbast
<NUCLEARWINTER> teknisk jag är finlands svensk
<fomg-optimize> Kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig mer än såhär
<fomg-optimize> Jag har båda de passen ;)
<NUCLEARWINTER> min pappa pratar svenska, men min mamma inte ;)
<fomg-optimize> NUCLEARWINTER: Kan du hjälpa han mer?
<AmmarGreen> er åben for svenske og norske og finsk venner :-D
<fomg-optimize> ELler är det lika bra att bara formatera och skiten är löst?
<faLUCE> Hi, I messed some /home/myuser file . Then, when I try to login with myuser, the os returns the login prompt. If I enter with anotheruser, I don't have this problem. How can I solve?
<NUCLEARWINTER> jag vet inte, jag hoppas
<AmmarGreen> ok i will do a re-formatr
<AmmarGreen> rre-format
<AmmarGreen> then i have learn dont touch if it works haha
<NUCLEARWINTER> AmmarGreen, the paste
<NUCLEARWINTER> of your aplay -l
<fomg-optimize> NUCLEARWINTER: You help him if you can, but I have to go. And I would not be much more help anyways :)
<NUCLEARWINTER> I've been trying to write school thing
<AmmarGreen> Nuclearwinter i did do the paste
<NUCLEARWINTER> AmmarGreen, put it into paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<AmmarGreen> i did
<NUCLEARWINTER> never saw url ;)
<AmmarGreen> Paste from No sound at Sat, 20 Oct 2012 11:27:51 +0000
<AmmarGreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291739/
<NUCLEARWINTER> yeah, it should be correct
<AmmarGreen> :-D
<AmmarGreen> im gonna re-formart
<NUCLEARWINTER> I just compared it to the .asoundrc you craeted yesterday
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> somethin happen to the file ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> I think not
<AmmarGreen> ok
<AmmarGreen> could you give me the link again
<AmmarGreen> couse i know after the re-format my sound card will not work
<AmmarGreen> and ihave to  paste the stuff inside .asoundrc file
<NUCLEARWINTER> yes
<AmmarGreen> thanks :-D
<AmmarGreen> i will send it to my email so i have it
<NUCLEARWINTER> or you can google for lubuntu faq ;)
<AmmarGreen> yes
<AmmarGreen> do i search for soundcard ?
<AmmarGreen> i did thanks
<AmmarGreen> c u guys
<dest> Hi all, does anyone know an application like alacarte to edit the menu?
<dest> Nobody can help me?
<dest> does anyone know an application like alacarte to edit the menu?
<dest> wtf
<Duke> hi! how i can add a new language in keyboard. thnx
<pmatulis> switched to lubuntu 12.10 from ubuntu.  having trouble playing a commercial dvd video and internet is littered with scraps of reports.  how do i play it with vlc?
<Users1> Hi, I got lubuntu 12.10 installed. But after reboot, there is only CUI, and with startx, I got this "no screen found"
<Users1> Any idea on how to bring lxde back?
<Users> ?
<GridCube> question, a guy on #ubuntu-es is using lubuntu and all his gtk themings are blocked, its there a way to fix that?
<GridCube> he says he installed kubuntu and he changed the themes with the kde gtk theme changer?
<Users> cant change back with kde gtk theme changer?
<GridCube> let me ask
<muki> hello
<Users> I got lubuntu 12.10 installed. But after reboot, there is only CUI, and with startx, I got this "no screen found", any idea on how to fix it?
<muki> i'm trying to force my wlan rate to 54mbit with sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54m, but it says command not found
<GridCube> yes if he uses the qt program it changes the gtk themes
<muki> typing iwconfig directly to terminal shows connections without errors. what's up with this?
<Users> GridCube:??just run some qt based program changes the theme?
<Kihokki> muki, eth1 is not wifi interface
<GridCube> Users, thats not an optimal solution
<Kihokki> muki try putting  iwconfig rate only
<muki> still says command not found
<muki> ahh. just some pasting issues. sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54m accepted withoud errors NOR comfirmation
<Users> sorry, what I am trying to say is that some qt program changes the theme or the guy changes it manually
<muki> tho it still says bit rate:65Mb/s in properties
<Kihokki> muki, Maybe you need to turn wifi off and on or restart your pc?
<muki> Kihokki: wifi reconnect made it change to 150Mb/s???
<muki> though it's working beautifully now, but it isn't supposed to do that
<Kihokki> muki, Well try now running a test at  http://speedtest.net :p
<muki> No flash because no HW acceleration under linux is supported for this chip
<GridCube> Users, yep pretty much
<Kihokki> muki, Which chip?
<muki> Kihokki: Allwinner A10 with A8 cortex 1ghz and mali400 gpu
<Users>  I got lubuntu 12.10 installed. But after reboot, there is only CUI, and with startx, I got this "no screen found", any idea on how to fix it?
<Kihokki> muki, I think these drivers will make it work if anyone here is able to tell him these can be installed http://limadriver.org/
<muki> Kihokki: using those drivers is a hell-of-a-job and still no hw accel
<muki> tho it may enable 2d acceleration under gpu. not sure
<Kihokki> Better than nothing
<muki> Tried downloading a null file and still max 140kB/s
<muki> Checked sudo iwconfig wlan0 and rate is back to 65Mb/s. Is there a way to force it using only wireless-g?
<muki> Anyone?
<Random832> Is there a way to permanently save my lxterminal settings, e.g. font size?
<nkg5> I have problem with installation of lubuntu 12.10. whatever I chose(try/install) I get cursor blinking and it stops there.
<NUCLEARWINTER> try alternate
<menethoril> It is normal for a hang to occur then.  How long did you wait?
<nkg5> well few minutes (maybe 15-20)
<menethoril> Either a faulty ISO or a hardware compatability issue with the graphical installation.  Check the MD5/SHA-1 sum of the ISO, and if it checks out, try the alternate (non-graphical) installation CD instead.
<nkg5> thanks I will try alternate cd tomorrow. and my hardware is realy old (but previous version worked)
<menethoril> If that is the case, be sure to try the checksums.  If 12.04 worked, 12.10 shouldn't have any issues.
<nkg5> how to do checksum?
<menethoril> While running Linux, just run "md5sum /path/to/iso"
<menethoril> Compare the number to the md5sum given on the Lubuntu website.
<nkg5> it's same...
 * nkg5 is using a GT-I5500 running Android 2.3.7 (Sony HD)
<nkg5> I used previous version without problem but I don't remember was it 12.4 or 11.10
<integro> im new user lubuntu and i have a quest - which web browser is the best for lubuntu?thx in advance.
<Unit193> Depends on the person, do you know what "vim" is?
<integro> i don't know..kind a browser ?
<Unit193> Nope, but that does pretty much rule out xxxterm.  Firefox or chrom(e,ium) are pretty much your choices, though there are others like opera and such.
<Unit193> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<toter> Hi everybody. I have Lubuntu 12.04 installed on my netbook and I want to upgrade to 12.10. On Update Manager, it says that there's a new Ubuntu release '12.10' available, not a Lubuntu release… Can I upgrade and expect to have Lubuntu 12.10 installed?
<Unit193> Pretty much, yep.
<toter> Unit193: Thanks...
<Unit193> toter: Just as when you do  lsb_release -a  Ubuntu comes up.
<toter> The fact that Update Manager displays a new UBUNTU release instead of a LUBUNTU release worried me a little… But ok...
<tino> Hello, Lubuntu use and has no file browser with pcmanfm and if I use nautilus  unconfigure the desktop, there is a separate application for searching files from a precision search for Lubuntu?
<tino> im using Search for Files or Folders pcmanfm-mod --find-files %F and doesnt work fine
<tino> Hello, Lubuntu use and has no file browser with pcmanfm and if I use nautilus  unconfigure the desktop, there is a separate application for searching files from a precision search for Lubuntu?
<Random832> what do you mean precision search?
<Random832> anyway, my lubuntu menu has a file search app called "catfish"
<tino> i want a search engine for lubuntu or for pcmanfm integrated
<tino> catfish has gui?
<tino> im using Search for Files or Folders pcmanfm-mod --find-files %F and doesnt work fine
<tino> radom832 i  havent catfish in lubuntu 12.04
<tino> radom832 ok in the repos of lubuntu yes
<tino> i try it
<Random832> I haven't used it, so I don't know if it's any good
<Random832> i just noticed it in the menu
<tino> Radom832 ok casfish works very well , thank you for your info
<aptosid> hello
<aptosid> has anyone an idea why at the live cd for 12.10 at boot screen where you can select modes f6 dosnt work?
<Yngve> I have a strange problem after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, I have sound in headphones but not on the build in speakers. I have checked alsamixer and pulseaudio and everything seems to be working (I can see the volum indicater jumping up and down while playing music) but no sound on the speakers
<Yngve> Does someone have an idea what could be wrong?
#lubuntu 2012-10-21
<vividreality> I have a pretty noobish question. I can't seem to edit the main menu applet. I installed Limbo, but it's in the main folder rather than the games folder. Does anyone know how I can change this?
<jmarsden> vividreality: Where things show up in the menus should depend on the Categories specified in their .desktop file.  I do not see limbo as being an official Ubuntu package, so you'll need to determine where its .desktop file is (dpkg -L Limbo | grep .desktop   may help), and then edit it to ensure it is in the desired category.  After that, a quick sudo update-menus (or a reboot) should get you what you are looking for.
<vividreality> Okay thank you.
<G__81> hi
<G__81> i am using Lubuntu 12.10 and i see all of a sudden the keyboard short cuts dont work
<G__81> is anyone else facing this problem
<G__81> I dont use anything more . I use Alt+ F2 and Ctrl+ Esc. Sometimes it works and sometimes it does not
<Random832> G__81: what does ctrl+esc do?
<G__81> the Start menu
 * Random832 uses alt-f2 and alt-f1, i don't think ctrl-esc does anything on lxde
<G__81> it does i am able to see Ctrl + esc bringing up the start menu
<G__81> i have not changed any config or added any new shortcuts as i dont have any idea on how to add one in Lxde
<vividreality> I have the same problem with print screen, it works whenever it seems fit.
<vividreality> So button bashing print screen for a while will give me 3, 4 ish screenshots.
<vividreality> And there is no way to tell if a screenshot has been made either.
<G__81> its so irritating when sometimes it works and sometimes it does not :)
<Random832> you could always take screenshots the old school way
<Random832> in a terminal: sleep 1; import -window root screenshot.png -- then scramble to get your terminal out of the way during the sleep
<vividreality> Oh well I have shutter now sitting in my icon tray, works fine.
<vividreality> It's just sitting there, being helpfull and all.
<vividreality> sleep won't work, since there are moments you want to take a screenshot instantly, especially in gamedev.
<vividreality> And shutter gives me some more features that come in handy.
<G__81> is there any solution for this keyboard shortcut problem
<vividreality> keybindings?
<G__81> yes
<vividreality> Well why I said that is that you probably can make custom keybindings somehow.
<vividreality> Here you go http://www.lubuntutips.com/2012/05/lubuntu-hotkeys-keybindings.html#.UIOJfhK2vBE
<G__81> yeah there are already some bindings it does not work why?
<G__81> it says C-A left for show desktop
<G__81> when i do that it does not work
<G__81> i mean the config file has that listed but it does not seem to work ?
<vividreality> Yeah I have the same problem, I don't know why.
<vividreality> I didn't bother to find a solution yet.
<G__81> so no point in running something like lxde then
<NUCLEARWINTER> hahahaha
<vividreality> What did I miss?
<NUCLEARWINTER> no point in using
<vividreality> Oh yeah
<NUCLEARWINTER> those bindings are the openbox part of Lubuntu :-)
<vividreality> Some people rather install a different distro than find a solution to their problem
<vividreality> Until they have had all distro's, and install windows.
<NUCLEARWINTER> :-)
<vividreality> Oh well I went to Lubuntu too from Ubuntu, so I shouldn't say a thing.
<NUCLEARWINTER> C-A-Left should be correct
<NUCLEARWINTER> if there's C-A Left, then make a bug report against lubuntu-desktop
<vividreality> Oh yeah that seems to work fine for me.
<vividreality> My problem is mainly the screenshot.
<NUCLEARWINTER> how many of the pressings goes thru?
<vividreality> Lets test, I will press it 10 times now
<vividreality> Oh u linux.
<vividreality> Fixing problems when I don't watch.
<vividreality> It works correctly now.
<vividreality> Due to magic and sorcery.
<NUCLEARWINTER> you just had your button sticky or something :-)
<vividreality> Oh well I don't know, it works now so I am happy.
<Guest10252> hello
<Guest10252> what is more secure, Ubuntu or Fedora?
<NUCLEARWINTER> both are as secure if you take them off from public networks
<Guest10252> but if not?
<NUCLEARWINTER> then the securiness is all up to you
<NUCLEARWINTER> what's your username, how cryptic is your password and are you using sshd
<NUCLEARWINTER> or something else to the outer world open stuff
<Guest10252> are there no differences to the kernel?
<NUCLEARWINTER> probably no, I've never looked back to rpm based systems since I last used RedHat 6.0
<NUCLEARWINTER> so technically I am not so good in answering these questions
<NUCLEARWINTER> but there are people using 2.6 kernels still
<NUCLEARWINTER> like myself :D
<Guest10252> ok :D
<jmarsden> Differences to the kernel and "which is more secure" are two mostly independent topics.  Network security is more about how good and how paranoid the system and network administrator is, than which kernel is being run.
<NUCLEARWINTER> kernel exploits are hardly open to outside
<Guest10252> ok
<Guest10252> do you think its better to install windows 8 to play games or lubuntu and windows XP in a VirtualBox ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> or buy xbox, ps3, ouya, wii, nds, what ever
<Guest10252> I mean what would have better performance?
<Guest10252> win8 or lubuntu+vbos(winXP)?
<kanliot> depends on the particualr game
<Guest10252> League of Lengends for exmaple?
<kanliot> runs bad in wine
<kanliot> WINE
<kanliot> you should use win 7 or something
<kanliot> unless you like HoN which is an option for lubuntu
<kanliot> i'm watching a HoN tourney right now
<kanliot> no need for LoL
<NUCLEARWINTER> but ubuntu gets steam!
<Guest10252> but I mean running lol not in wine but Vbox+ windows XP, does it work there good?
<NUCLEARWINTER> soon you can play some 4 to 5 years old games on ubuntu too ;)
<NUCLEARWINTER> Guest10252, sounds like you've never really used virtualbox
<Guest10252> with steam on ubuntu can I play Age of Empires Online?
<kanliot> i would dual boot or run lubuntu in vmware
<kanliot> dual boot is easy
<kanliot> just install winxp, then lubuntu
<kanliot> can't miss
<NUCLEARWINTER> I would rather install windows 7
<NUCLEARWINTER> as it's not as near of End of Life as XP ;)
<Guest10252> why not 8?
<kanliot> better question is why 8
<Guest10252> 8 is newer
<Guest10252> is 7 better than 8?
<NUCLEARWINTER> you tell us
<NUCLEARWINTER> this all is irrelevant to lubuntu support
<NUCLEARWINTER> have a nice day
<Guest10252> another question:
<Guest10252> if I have installed fedora, can I use the same repository as in lubuntu?
<kanliot> there's probably a way, but not really.
<kanliot> would take much effort
<Guest10252> the canonical repository for example?
<Guest10252> is it just for ubuntu, or also for other linuxes?
<kanliot> ubuntu and mint
<kanliot> and debian if you add it
<kanliot> repos are versioned
<kanliot> different repos for each version
<kanliot> if you use ubuntu most of the details are automatic/ hidden
<Guest10252> so I can not integrate canonical on fedora?
<kanliot> i'm sure there's a way
<kanliot> but not for you
<kanliot> :)
<Guest10252> not for me? :D
<kanliot> you are not losing anything by picking ubuntu
<kanliot> install it and find out
<kanliot> you should dual boot
<kanliot> seriously
<kanliot> that way you can always just boot windows for games
<Guest10252> I dont need dual boot i have two computers :D
<Guest10252> but I thought it might be faster with Vbox
<Guest10252> cause windows 7 need 1500MB RAM lubuntu needs 200MB winXP needs 400MB, so winXP+LU would be 600MB+game, I am just not sure bout the thing with hardware and driver or simulation
<kanliot> are you instlling lubunu on your gaming pc?
<vividreality> Why not install WinXP with virtual box, so you can run lubuntu whenever you don't play games.
<Guest10252> installing XP on pc would be risky, cause it has big security gaps i think
<vividreality> What do you need to be secured for.
<Guest10252> I think I just install Win 8 on my gamer PC and Lubuntu on this laptop
<Guest10252> for not getting viruses  :D
<kanliot> k
<vividreality> What kanliot said.
<Guest10252> brb
<kanliot> winxp might be better for battery life
<kanliot> and well
<kanliot> he left
<vividreality> ain't that the darnest thing.
<hoeggerr__> Oh...
<hoeggerr__> I wrote in the wrong chanel before.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD   The MD5 sums need update?
<hoeggerr__> It seems to mee that 12.10 MD5 should be there, but is not
<krasnozer> Hi, my screen goes black after a few minutes even after I disabled monitor sleep/off in the xfce power manager, so how do I fix that?
<hoeggerr__> kras  I am no expert.    can it be extra power saving in bios settings?
<krasnozer> hoeggerr__: I don't have any power related option in the bios
<hoeggerr__> Ok, just a thought, i did have something like that.
<Guest30702> hello, I am back
<Guest30702> I installed lubuntu now
<Guest30702> I have a quetion
<Guest30702> are programmes like xchat or HoN security threats for the system?
<Yngve>  I have a strange problem after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, I have sound in headphones but not on the build in speakers. I have checked alsamixer and pulseaudio and everything seems to be working (I can see the volum indicater jumping up and down while playing music) but no sound on the speakers. It works when I use the Lubuntu 12.04 live CD. Macbook air 1.1. Does someone have an idea what could be wrong?
<Name141> Is there anything special in 12.newversionhere than the LTS?
<Yngve> new goodlooking theme
<Yngve> and seems faster for me at least
<Name141> I keep thinking about replacing XP with it.. and thinking.. and.. thinking.. but recently MSE has dragged down XP to a crawl (something it doesn't do to 7 or 8 )
<NUCLEARWINTER> go on!
<NUCLEARWINTER> replace it
<Yngve> Lubuntu is much faster than XP
<NUCLEARWINTER> anything is faster than XP
<Name141> Yeah, I could wine my mIRC I guess to save my scripts
<NUCLEARWINTER> why would you want to run mIRC?
<NUCLEARWINTER> hurr durr
<Name141> "my scripts"
<NUCLEARWINTER> precious "now playing" ;)
<Name141> and identify to networks..
<Name141> and flood controls..
<NUCLEARWINTER> those are already in a lot smarter irc clients
<NUCLEARWINTER> built-in features
<Name141> yeah, but I'd have to atleast save my nickserv list
<NUCLEARWINTER> copy your scripts to usb stick, or to cloud service
<NUCLEARWINTER> and wipe it over!
<NUCLEARWINTER> I challenge you to install Lubuntu during this day ;)
<Name141> somehow I want to respond to that by saying RED ROVER! ;/
<Name141> NUCLEARWINTER: I don't think I have time to download it.
<Name141> I only got 1 hour left
<Name141> (before the stupid 475 MB a day cap is on again)
<NUCLEARWINTER> wat :D
<Name141> Hughesnet FAP
<Yngve> you can have xp, and install lubuntu aswell
<Name141> Yngve: My KVM switch doesn't much like linux either, is another reason
<Name141> I have to press the hardware switch or press ctrl + alt + F1
<Name141> (tty1?)
<Name141> then use scroll lock + scroll lock
<Name141> f3? f1 to restore?
 * Name141 shrugs
<Guest30702> is it a security risk to have xchat installed?
<NUCLEARWINTER> Guest30702, are you trolling?
<Guest30702> no
<Name141> but yeah, Chrome, FireFox, Pidgin, all that crap I'm using besides mIRC is linux native
<Name141> (Is spotify stable now?)
<NUCLEARWINTER> Guest30702, then you answered to your question too
<Name141> eh.. I kinda answered my own question too.. has spotify EVER been stable
<Name141> (no, not it hasn't)
<Guest30702> no, i am not trolling, I mean is xchat a bigger rist then chatting by unsing a browser?
<hoeggerr__> Hi.  is it any chance that I can run preSonus in Lubuntu?  it is a good and free Audio-program that I need to be compatible with my co-workers
<aptosid> has anyone an idea why at the live cd for 12.10 at boot screen where you can select modes f6 dosnt work?
<aptosid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072957
<aptosid> because i cant boot
<aptosid> since the upgrade neither from disc nor from cd
<berfometh> Is this set in the current lubuntu version: pcie_aspm=force, i915.i915_enable_rc6=1, i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 and i915.lvds_downclock=1 ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> mielenkiintoista
<NUCLEARWINTER> ohop, wrong window ;)
<chaplan> hello, i have a slight problem, my dell c840 has a password block on the bios for the hdw changes. problem is i bought it 2nd hand from a store and can not find the previous owner, so that i would ask him for the pwd. I installed  lubuntu alongside windows, but its slow, because of low performance hdw. the question is - how can i remove the windows, without having to boot from bios, because i can not perform this action because of 
<chaplan> any help is apreciated
<NUCLEARWINTER> remove cmos battery
<NUCLEARWINTER> should reset the bios
<chaplan> i was thinking of that
<chaplan> but should i take also the laptop battery of?
<NUCLEARWINTER> yes
<NUCLEARWINTER> leave it without power for a while
<chaplan> 10x a lot
<bulletrulz> hi guys
<c10ud> hello, i'm having some issues with vino (vnc server) in Lubuntu precise. I'd like to have it start automatically at login (I'm using autologin), but simply checking the relevant option in lxde session config doesn't work. Ideas?
<c10ud> i can confirm that starting it by hand (/usr/lib/vino/vino-server)
<c10ud> works
<c10ud> cool, looks like somebody else ran in the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073830 :)
<bulletrulz> hmmm
<c10ud> the desktop file is in /etc/xdg/autostart, but it won't start. However adding it /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart fixes my issue. :)
<moondog> I've been contemplating removing the standard ubuntu desktop and replacing it with LXDE. There is a web article on how to do this at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<moondog> my question is... I'm thinking I shouldn't do this while in the standard ubuntu desktop environment
<moondog> shouldn't I boot to a text-only login first?
<gomiboy> moondog: no need to, in the worst case some program will complain when you logout
<moondog> ok, cool
<moondog> seems a little rude to uninstall something while it's running :)
<moondog> thanks
<gomiboy> moondog: linux is a multi-user os, you can for example delete a movie while you are watching it and keep watchin till the end ;)
<conorjh> Has anyone been having trouble with xfce4-power-manager since going from 12.04 to 12.10; it keeps crashing for me, it works from one suspend-to-ram on lidbtn and then crashes and has to be relaunched.
<sabrina> Hi i need the commands to control the shutdown automatic by temperature in lubuntu 12.04
<zleap> sabrina, that suggests the system is overheating
<sabrina> not is for more safe
<sabrina> for my computer
<zleap> ok
<sabrina> well
<sabrina> zleap i need the commands or a app for this action for lubuntu 12.04
<zleap> erm so acpi usually controls stuff  like that
<zleap> as for actual commands
<zleap> sudo shutdown -h now will shutdown the system
<zleap> as for when it hits a specifc temperature dunno
<sabrina> I need a proteccion sure of shutdown by temperature
<sabrina> for lubuntu 12.04
<sabrina> zleap
<sabrina> protection *
<sabrina> CPUTIN:       +32.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor  doesnt work in lubuntu 12.04  any idea ?
<zleap> sorry
<zleap> i am not sure how to do that
<zleap> you may be better off joining #ubuntu and seeing if anyone can heklp there the basic principal must be the same
<sabrina> sed -n 's/.*CPUTIN[^\+]*.\([^\.]*\).*/\1/p'
<zleap> that is beyond me
<sabrina> and for me too
<sabrina> much more yet
<sabrina> is there a applet for lubuntu or lxde with this action?
<zleap> not sure
<zleap> as i said ask in #ubuntu
<zleap> morepeople in there
<sabrina> ok
<sabrina> #ubuntu
<zleap> yeah
<sabrina> thanks you
<zleap> or #ubuntu-uk
<sabrina> escott sed -n 's/.*CPUTIN[^\+]*.\([^\.]*\).*/\1/p'     ???
<Ahmuck> wuld like to set my keybaord map so i don't have to change all the time when logging in.  any suggestions?
#lubuntu 2013-10-14
<Unit193> Ah, had to leave.  Was looking at the update file, not sure where it's finding what flavor it is yet.
<Unit193> blackdog: Oh, did you actually purge unity, and perhaps all it's scopes or whatever?  I'd guess that something is conflicting with it, so it tries to remove it but is blacklisted from removal during upgrade, but I don't actually know.  Never had this issue, but never installed unity either.
<blackdog> didn't purge, just removed.
<blackdog> https://gist.github.com/mwotton/6968985 is the relevant chunk of the log
<blackdog> (this is from my attempt with no desktop installed)
<blackdog> just using bare xmonad
<krabador> melodie, i installed for 10 minutes on an archlinux system lxde, i removed @lxpanel line from /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<Unit193> But not seeing it.  All else fails, do it Debian style. :P
<krabador> and it worked right
<krabador> someting is wrong with lubuntu 13.04
<Unit193> Yeah, hrm.
<krabador> melodie, are you here ?
<jcbjoe> hi all question .. i've been on many distros but all have consumed my battery very fast .. i did a google search for distros that have good battery life and it brought me here .. any thoughts on this battery issue ?
<jcbjoe> actually it said it didn't get good battery
<jcbjoe> thanks
<blackdog> welp.
<melodie> krabador I'm not far
<andreiiar> Hello! I just installed lubuntu and youtube doesent work. It seems to refresh the page with  video after 3-4 seconds, sometimes video does not load, sometimes it starts
<OplC> It means you need to scroll down on the youtube
<OplC> until "Try Something New"
<OplC> then Enable HTML5 video
<andreiiar> oplc: would that set html5 on all my computers?
<OplC> no, one has to do it for each
<OplC> or maybe there is a firefox addon
<andreiiar> oplc: Hmm. Still does not work.
<andreiiar> oplc: looks like its loading but it does that forever
<OplC> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=youtube+html5&appver=24.0&platform=mac
<OplC> top 3 ones work great!
<OplC> for me on mac(…)
<OplC> can it be your graphics drivers?
<andreiiar> No. It worked ok on live disk
<R0b0t1> When locking the desktop the screens do not turn off all the way fully, how can I make them turn off the backlight?
<newb> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me install hebrew on lubuntu? the option through lang prefs seems buged
<phillw> well, possibly if he stuck around for more than 59 seconds.
#lubuntu 2013-10-15
<SonikkuAmerica> The Hebrew language pack?
<SonikkuAmerica> newb: LXDE menu > System > Language
<ianorlin> he left
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: default language packs in lubuntu have been really curtailed; as he did not hang around, i could not ask.... :/
<phillw> ianorlin: (00:54:37) phillw: well, possibly if he stuck around for more than 59 seconds.
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't even see his quit message until it was mentioned.
<phillw> let's see ...
<phillw> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<phillw> yup, it is still there
<holstein> those freenode webchat sessions can be a little sketchy as well
<phillw> Unit193: whilst I know no one ever reads the topic, would you have a look at re-phrasing  it include !ask ?)
<phillw> !ask | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> Pretty soon I'll be able to devote more time to the Lubuntu project, say nothing of the fact I don't use it as my main OS :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Although I'll have some hardware to devote to it now
<holstein>  !ask is another one that the new user might not be aware of as well
<phillw> holstein: it is always a 'battle' for to teach people to wait for a reply; but I'm not going to run on "must reply within 59 seconds" :P
<holstein> phillw: hehe.. *quite* likely the case :)
<phillw> holstein: hence my asking Unit193 to include it on the topic :)
<holstein> phillw: i dont know that that matters either.. you cant account for everything.. and you cant account for, assuming that i could be right, that the user got dropped
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: As far as I am concerned it shouldn't matter whether or not the hamburger packs come as default in Lubuntu, it's just a matter of pulling those packages from the Internet
<holstein> all we can do is our best..
<SonikkuAmerica> And by hamburger packs I meant the language packs.
<Unit193> phillw: You can't put everything in the topic, there just plain isn't room.  We've been over this type of thing before and you agreed it made sense.  It wouldn't have helped anyway.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: as we are the only flavour left CD sized, Julien has had to trim things. One of those was lang packs. It's a hard choice.... do we go over CD size; or stay within it? I believe he made the correct decision and fully support him for that.
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Funny you never realize when I'm agreeing with you :-)
<phillw> Unit193: put it on the entry message... no one ever reads that either :P
<Unit193> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Good call... :-)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I know you are; we're just a bit disappointed to lose some of the standard lang packs.... such is life :)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: And that's the glory of Lubuntu; for being lightweight, you can do more things with it, unlike any of the other flavors (mainly due to needless kludge)
<phillw> Unit193: oh, is there no longer an lubuntu offtopic area? :'(
<SonikkuAmerica> Furthermore it also serves as Openboxbuntu
<Unit193> phillw: You're in it!
<escapereality> Hey #lubuntu, why can't I get my lightdm greeter top panel transparent (lubuntu 13.04)? Sry for noob question...
<bxyrk> i'm just gonna throw something out there... after installing vino some instructions online told me to log out and back in... and afterwards i can't log in using that particular user with any desktop choice... what can i check or hose to get around it, any help would be super appreciated!
<bxyrk> ok, sorry folks... i fixed it. i had uninstalled vino when i couldn't log in, but i logged into the box with an x forwarded ssh session and reinstalled vino and opened the preferences and disabled it... doh!
<pip__> is the 13.10 ubiquity installer still broken?  I mean does it still freeze at any point?
<SonikkuAmerica> Haven't checked.
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<taoseeker> hi
<melodie> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
#lubuntu 2013-10-16
<melodie> howdy Unit193
<melodie> good night
<franktmorgan> Hi!  Can someone help me get Java working on my "Raring Ringtail" system?
<franktmorgan> I've posted my concern at the bottom of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161996 , but I still haven't gotten a response yet.
<franktmorgan> Anybody?  =)
<LuvLinuxOS> can anyone point me in the right direction to finding a solution for large icons on the program menu?
<LuvLinuxOS> thanks
<LuvLinuxOS> franktmorgan: what jdk are you trying to install ? open or oracle?
<franktmorgan> I started out with OpenJDK, but I'm not sure anymore that it's reliable.  Just tonight I thought I'd go with Oracle, but if I can get OpenJDK working, I'd settle for that.
<Captain_Phil> My Menu://applications/ window never loads, just says it is loading and never finishes
<Captain_Phil> Anyone have any idea what that is about?
<franktmorgan> I dunno.
<LuvLinuxOS> look here franktmorgan: http://thismagpie.blogspot.com/2012/07/installing-eclipse-juno-42-on-lubuntu.html
<franktmorgan> Thanks.
<LuvLinuxOS> you welcome
<LuvLinuxOS> you will have to purge the open jdk though
<franktmorgan> Already did that.  Went to Synaptic and completely removed all eight of my OpenJDK packages.
<franktmorgan> So, Eclipse Juno 4.2 will enable me to use Java online?  I was having problems with that.
<franktmorgan> LuvLinusOS I've gotta go.  Thanks for the recommendation!  I've got it bookmarked to go through the instructions tonight or tomorrow.
<Captain_Phil> LuvLinuxOS are you free to give me a hand?
<LuvLinuxOS> yes Captain_Phil
<LuvLinuxOS> what do you need?
<Captain_Phil> I am working from a fresh install
<Captain_Phil> When I open  the file manager and click applications
<Captain_Phil> It says it is loading but never loads
<LuvLinuxOS> what version?
<LuvLinuxOS> os?
<Captain_Phil> sorry. lubunto
<Captain_Phil> the newest one distro
<LuvLinuxOS> 13.04 have you install display drivers?
<Captain_Phil> yes
<Captain_Phil> Menu://applications/ is the location not loading
<LuvLinuxOS> have you tried reinstall pcmanfm manually?
<LuvLinuxOS> what display driver did you install?
<Captain_Phil> I guess the default one, I am going to see if I can find a non generic one
<LuvLinuxOS> open the terminal and type lspci | grep VGA
<LuvLinuxOS> this will tell you what type of display card you have then you
<LuvLinuxOS> can search the net for the steps to insall
<LuvLinuxOS> normally will be found in ubuntu wiki pages
<Captain_Phil> Intel Corporation 2nd genrationn core proces or family intergrated graphics contreols (rev 09)
<Captain_Phil> i have the driver it looks like
<Captain_Phil> did apt get on xserver-xorg-video-intel and it said I already am good to go
<puterjunkie> hello
<puterjunkie> new here
<puterjunkie> anybody
<ianorlin> yes
<puterjunkie> hey
<ianorlin> what do you need help with?
<puterjunkie> i aqm a big fan of linux /lubuntu os
<puterjunkie> having problems with video converting software to dvd format
<puterjunkie> any recommendations
 * ianorlin isn't sure how to save to dvd format
<Captain_Phil> are you burning dvds?
<ianorlin> he is only in offtopic now
<Captain_Phil> I really should keep my join and leave messeges on
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> why is it that Lubuntu is one of the lowest PC requirement Ubuntu-bases distros, but Windows 98 still has a lower requirement by far? (16MB of RAM)
<amcsi_work> now really
<tsimpson> and MS DOS is has even lower requirements, doesn't even require a 32bit processor
<tsimpson> but, is it actually useful today?
<amcsi_work> tsimpson, no, but Windows 98 is
<waykool99> i just heard in Ubuntu IRC,  Lubuntu might be a good replacement for U Studio v10.04.3 LTS 64 bit?
<tsimpson> amcsi_work: really? you can install modern web browsers and office suites on it?
<amcsi_work> I mean, it has a full gui and everything
<waykool99> i'm an internet DJ -and- do tons of intense audio production w/Recording studio stuff
<amcsi_work> tsimpson, that may not have been the case since about 3 years ago.
<tsimpson> amcsi_work: the base OS doesn't need many resources, what people actually use their systems for does
<waykool99> like idjc.sourceforge.net,  spend about 30 hours a week in Audacity, Sound Converter, Ardour gtk etc etc w/Gnome 2.
<waykool99> might Lubuntu be a good alternative? (since my ubuntu studio v10.04.3 LTS 64 bit started a hairline crack, unrepairable)
<waykool99> *DVD r
<amcsi_work> tsimpson, I've compared win98 and Damn Small Linux on the same P3 800MHz computer before and browsing the internet was still a lot faster on Windows 98. I just don't get it how Windows 98 is faster even though it can seemingly do more than Damn Small Linux does.
<amcsi_work> I do know for a fact though that Win98 is very buggy. Would thta be the sole trade-off?
<tsimpson> it's probably faster because the browser is so dumb
<waykool99> have DSL CD R's. i love it, but studio programs wont work in it :(
<amcsi_work> tsimpson, no. I was using the latest Opera at that time while DSL was using an old Firefox 2
<tsimpson> I've no idea then, I haven't used '98 in over a decade
<waykool99> i've tried Desktop, Kubuntu. DSL, xyzUbuntu bla bla.  none compares to Studio
<waykool99> wish Knoppix v7.0 worked. but Klaus Knopper doesn't recommend installing it
<amcsi_work> :/
<waykool99> i'd kill for a download ISO of studio v10.04.3 LTS 64 bit  :(
<waykool99> its about 1.7 GB ISO
<waykool99> my DVD-R started with a small crack. in a couple weeks, crack spread to the outer edge
<waykool99> tried "dvdisaster" for 2 hours. couldn't recover the DVD
<user8930> What's wrong with the desktop in 13.04?  It won't allow me to drag icons to the desktop from /usr/share/applications.
<user8930> I should be able to drag n drop .desktop files but it's refusing.
<user8930> why do they keep botching the desktop...why?
<user8930> I can only drag a maximum of 12 icons then it refuses any more.
<user8930> i'll logout and see if it refreshes the desktop.  brb
<user8930> Re-arranging the desktop icons seems to have fixed the problem
<user8930> Still a bug though, when you drag a bunch of icons onto the desktop it suddenly refuses to accept more until you re-arrange the desktop.  Now i'm getting "flying" desktop icons, a ghost icon moves across the screen
<user8930> Drag 20 or 30 icons onto the desktop and see what i mean
<user8930> happy bug fixing
<clifter> Is this the right place for questions about LXDE?
<Hinatschka> clifter: as long as you run it under Lubuntu yes, I guess ;)
<clifter> Hinatshka: Ok thanks
<clifter> Hinatschka: Thanks
<utusan> new install for lubuntu-core but lubuntu-qt session is not coming out.  any ideas why?  I have razorqt as required.
#lubuntu 2013-10-17
<nirvana> laptop went down when liveusb still doing some testdisk job, and now the lubuntu liveusb asking for a password in login
<nirvana> well nevermind, just need to write iso into it again
<zleap> hi is 13.10 out yet,website is still showing 13.04 so maybe its later today
<bioterror> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
 * hyperair wonders where gilir has gone.
<hyperair> does anyone know?
<melodie> hi, is phillw around? I'd like some insights about posting at the brainstorming/blueprint zram page
<phillw> hyperair: he's been mad busy with work of late.
<hyperair> i see
 * hyperair has been waiting for him to push a git repository
<phillw> hyperair: he said he was going to try and get on today at some point.
<hyperair> i see
 * hyperair lies in wait
<hyperair> thanks
<phillw> I'll get an announcement out, but lubuntu is now released.
<SonikkuAmerica> The lynx also need updating.
<SonikkuAmerica> *links
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I'm just about to move all the prepared wiki pages over. I have to get the release notes that they refer to typed up first :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :-)
<melodie> hi phillw hi all
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola
<phillw> hi melodie I saw the ping, just busy with release notes.
<SonikkuAmerica> IAmNotThatGuy: Yes, you are that guy :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ummm!! I doubt that Try asking someone else ;P
<melodie> phillw I just finished the blueprint about zram
<melodie> whenever you find the time, it's here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-brainstorming/+spec/zram-config
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: all pages should be now okay, please check the links starting from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu whilst I type up the email!
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I'll fix the first table for you, it's a little off
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Never mind, it was just the screen size.
<SonikkuAmerica> And... I just received the e-mail!
<phillw> Release day single manned is *always* fun :)
<SonikkuAmerica> If I didn't have psychology homework I might've been able to give you a hand.
<phillw> Thankfully SergioMeneses did a fantastic job of preparing the pages, so it was just a quick check the release notes page was updated and then a mass re-name :)
<SonikkuAmerica> "Computers with less than 400 MB of RAM are considered low-level" ... Err, less than 512?
<genii> Maybe 768!
 * genii snickers
<SonikkuAmerica> genii: I recommend computers wuth
<SonikkuAmerica> ... With 512 run Xubuntu... But there are Lubuntu users with that much
<SonikkuAmerica> I built a Lubuntu install for a 1 GB machine
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: The Get page looks OK... How about lubuntu.net?
<genii> Conceivably you could have 400MB ... one 256, one 128, and a couple of 8
<melodie> excuse me : I'd recommand upgrading the ram (they are cheap now) ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> genii: lol 8
<melodie> I bought 1 GB device ram for my T30 lately, it cost me 10 euros
 * SonikkuAmerica once ran Windows 3.1 on 1 GB of RAM
<genii> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, PC-100 or 133 used to come in those sizes
<melodie> with a lubuntu in it, those machines fly!
<SonikkuAmerica> I've heard the amd6+Mac images I might also be good for UEFI PCs
<SonikkuAmerica> -I
<SonikkuAmerica> *amd64+mac
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: it needs an edit to reflect 13.10 is out. Mario has been emailed to action that. The get lubuntu link from there points to the wiki, so people automatically get the latest one as soon as we release :)
<SonikkuAmerica> What about Luigi? :-)
<phillw> Luigi I don't think I have his email addy. Our TODO list states to contact Mario, so I just did :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe Luigi escaped to World 9-1
<genii> melodie: We run it on some old Dell Pentium 2 at 400MHz and 384MB running Lubuntu nicely
<melodie> genii very good. Did you install the latest with the Desktop version?
<melodie> or with the alternate version?
<genii> melodie: I forget... these are still currently at 12.04 ( we do usually like 8.04->10.04->12.04, etc)
<melodie> what do you call nicely? What apps do you use?
<SonikkuAmerica> Play nice! *spanks Lubuntu*
<melodie> what does "spanks" mean?
<melodie> (sorry, not English native here)
<genii> melodie: Mostly these are being used for internet surfing stations, with some word processing. So usually the apps being used are Firefox and AbiWord
<SonikkuAmerica> Melodie: Corporal punishment
<genii> Some disk swapping when FF has 3-4 tabs open but otherwise not bad
 * SonikkuAmerica would still install Chromium anyway
<melodie> genii have you considered trying to handle the swapping to disk?
<melodie> SonikkuAmerica Chromium is fast, and Google Chrome for Linux is very fast! I don't like the idea of using them, but I must say I tried once and it was supra fast
<genii> melodie: We had some ancient old "InnoDisk EDC" 512MB adapters, we use this for the swap. They are like early SSD that plug directly into the IDE socket on the motherboard
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: we found the new FFox to handle low RAM machines better than Chromium, hence the switch for default. I still use both browsers at the same time :) Chromium for all (l)ubuntu related stuff and Ffox for RL stuff :)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I don't use Firefox at all, because most stuff I do is with Google
<phillw> I have google set up as the default search on Ffox :) Having two different search engines would royally do my head in!
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: DuckDuckGo :-)
<phillw> as I use google educational email system, they already know all about me :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: hiyas... all pages safely re-named :)
<phillw> you're a star. It made life a heck of a lot easier having them all ready!
<phillw> all the release+1 are now live, and all the old ones are now /13.04 at the end :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, we all are rock-stars
<phillw> the list of credits I'll leave for the boss! I just mentioned all the teams; as each team does outstanding work :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, we need a post on http://planet.ubuntu.com/ about the new lubuntu release
<zbrkxbr> hi guys is that the offical lubuntu channel
<zbrkxbr> if it is yes I have a major issue in 13.10
<zbrkxbr> I updated it via software update but after that it doesn't run lubuntu seisson clearly
<phillw> !ask | zbrkxbr
<ubottu> zbrkxbr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zbrkxbr> ok ok guys calm down
<zbrkxbr> :D
<phillw> zbrkxbr: please can you explain what you mean by 'clearly', thanks :)
<zbrkxbr> lxpannel doesn't open
<zbrkxbr> and I guess it runs openbox
<zbrkxbr> because there is nothing on  the screen I can reach a customized menu when right click on the screen
<zbrkxbr> I tried to run lxpannel with terminal and it gaves me an lxde pannel but not a lubuntu pannel :S
<melodie> in Lubuntu Saucy I get this too during the first 10/15 seconds after the X session is started, then the panel starts and the menu comes back to normal
<melodie> zbrkxbr can you post your .xsession-errors file in a http://pastebin.com page for instance?
<phillw> zbrkxbr: I'm just looking to see if it has been mentioned during testing... give me a few mins; in the meantime melodie will step in :)
<melodie> philipballew I just saw your announcement on the mailing list :)
<melodie> tss tabs
<melodie> phillw
<utusan> are you using lightdm?
<melodie> so the testing period is finished?
<zbrkxbr> guys I can't reach the pastebin
<zbrkxbr> :S
<melodie> try http://pastebin.fr
<melodie> it works usually
<zbrkxbr> it's french domain code I'mn from Turkey
<zbrkxbr> and website is French too :D
<zbrkxbr> do I have to right my issue in French
<melodie> just paste the content in the field, submit and give us the link here please?
<phillw> zbrkxbr: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zbrkxbr> syntax ?
<melodie> zbrkxbr the content of the file /home/you/.xsession-errors is what I am asking you
<phillw> there is a new bug reported for upgrading (2 hours old). It's all I can find and it does not look like the issue you are having bug 1241010
<ubottu> bug 1241010 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager -d -c hung in "fetching is complete"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241010
<zbrkxbr> that's strance I can't reach the file manager
<zbrkxbr> I gonna try the other one
<zbrkxbr> oh it's opened
<melodie> you machine might be slow, how much RAM and what CPU and Graphics does it have?
<utusan> open a terminal, and then cat ~/user/.xsession-errors
<zbrkxbr> script for cjkv started at run_im.
<melodie> utusan cat ~/.xesssion-errors
<melodie> ~/ stands for /home/user
<melodie> else named $HOME
<zbrkxbr> script for deaflut started ar run_im.
<zbrkxbr> script for cjkv started at run_im.
<zbrkxbr> script for deaflut started ar run_im.
<zbrkxbr> that's all
<melodie> not possible?
<melodie> do "leafpad ~/.xesssion-errors" (without the quotes)
<zbrkxbr> hey there is another file called
<melodie> do you see only the messages you just pasted here?
<zbrkxbr> xseisson-errors-old
<melodie> .xession-errors
<utusan> there is an old file too
<melodie> I added one unnecessary "s"
<melodie> utusan sometimes, not always
<zbrkxbr> hey there is two file firs xseisson-errors and another one is the script(loks like a script) x-sesisson errors old  I wrote the contect whic is in xsesisson errors
<zbrkxbr> but I opened the old one with leafpad and there is an error
<melodie> zbrkxbr bring back here the output of this command :
<melodie> ls -l .Xauthority
<zbrkxbr> -rw------ 1 ozberk ozberk 58 Eki 17 19:37 .Xauthority
<melodie> it is ok
<melodie> what about the result for:
<melodie> dh -h
<melodie> ?
<melodie> no
<melodie> df -h
<zbrkxbr> file systems
<zbrkxbr> a lot of data dıo you want to see that result
<zbrkxbr> ok ozbrk is mr I'm switching him
<utusan> which dm are you using to login ?  there are a bucnh of lx*-sessions that does to me what you explained
<melodie> zbrkxbr
<ozbrk> melodie
<ozbrk> it's me zbrkxbr
<melodie> ozbrk can you paste the output of the "df -h" to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ozbrk> done
<melodie> then once done, you click on the button where it is written "paste!" and you give the link here please
<utusan> ozbrk: now post the url
<melodie> thanks utusan
<ozbrk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252019/
<melodie> ok there is lots of space
<melodie> so what about "free -m" ?
<ozbrk> so?
<ozbrk> ok
<melodie> so the space is not the problem
<melodie> when did you install it?
<ozbrk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252034/
<ozbrk> free -m is here
<utusan> ozbrk: in logging in which session did you chose?  There are a bunch of session for lx*sessions.  not all of them works for me like lubuntu-qt
<ozbrk> lubuntu seisson
<utusan> ozbrk: I'm guessing this is a full lubuntu install?
<ozbrk> it's updated from 13.04
<ozbrk> and yes this is a full lubuntu install
<melodie> ozbrk did that occur after update?
<ozbrk> yeap
<melodie> or is it a recent install?
<ozbrk> nope ubuntu 13.04 worked fine
<ozbrk> wait yes it's occured after the update
<melodie> ok, now I don't know but I have a suggestion: will you create a new user, give it the same rights as you have, and start the session with this new user? then tell us how it goes?
<utusan> I used to have only lxde core and looks changed only when I installed lubuntu-default-settings and session
<ozbrk> ok tell me the direction
<melodie> look in the menu System if you have a "Users and Groups" menu entry
<ozbrk> I can't reach settings I will start a fresh installation if it is necessary
<ozbrk> nope
<ozbrk> I have desktop setting - obcons ( with full name of course) - reconfigure openbox and restart openbox
<ozbrk> obconf*
<utusan> check if lubuntu-artwork and/or lubuntu-lxpanel-icons are up-todate - ver 0.41
<ozbrk> how
<ozbrk> maybe I can try sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<utusan> yes try that.  the update may not have completed properly
<ozbrk> lubuntu-desktop zaten en yeni sürümde
<ozbrk> translation: lubuntu-desktop is already on newest version
<ozbrk> ok let's try a fresh installation there is no data on this netbook
<ozbrk> so I can do a fresh installation
<ozbrk> but hey guys
<utusan> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ozbrk> done
<ozbrk> nothing happends
<utusan> so it's complete
<ozbrk> I have another issue but you have to wait
<ozbrk> to my restart
<utusan> do you have aptitude
<ozbrk> nope
<vrkalak> I upgrade new lubuntu 13.10, old one,  with no problems
<ozbrk> wait
<ozbrk> yes
<utusan> install aptitude, and then sudo aptitude reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<ozbrk> I have aptitude
<ozbrk> :D
<utusan> do aptitude clean first
<ozbrk> ok
<ozbrk> E: Kilit dosyası /var/cache/apt/archives/lock açılamadı - open (13: Erişim engellendi)
<utusan> this shows there was an incomplete install
<ozbrk> but what
<utusan> delete this lock and then try again
<ozbrk> nope
<ozbrk> doesn't work
<utusan> what doesn't work?
<ozbrk> apitutde clean
<utusan> you mean it's complaining about that lock?
<ozbrk> good gess :D
<ozbrk> yes
<RouricK> hello :)
<utusan> that lock means there was or is running process that have not completed properly
<ozbrk> look I have to tell something
<ozbrk> I take another error which I think it's connected
<ozbrk> but I have to restart my computer and then I can show you
<ozbrk> can you wait for that
<utusan> ok
<ozbrk> say good luck
<utusan> luck has nothing to do with this
<utusan> I'm guessing that unattended-upgrade manager is holding that lock
<ozbrk_> ok I gonna upload the file
<krasnozer> hi, i just installed 13.10 and the screen doesn't password lock anymore after blanking or hibernation, any idea how I fix this? there is a "lock after waking up" check box in xfce4-power-manager but it has no effect
<ozbrk_> hey are you still there
<utusan> yes
<ozbrk_> The Disk Driver : /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 couldn't mounted
<utusan> looks like you have your home encrypted
<ozbrk_> I did what ?
<utusan> don't use this and I'm not familiar with it
<utusan> I saw your df, there is a .private file
<ozbrk_> so ?
<utusan> since it wasn't mounted then it may have issues accessing config files/settings
<utusan> just my guess, sorry can't help anymore
<ozbrk_> ok I gonna do a fresh installation
<utusan> and if you can don't encrypt home folder
<ozbrk_> I didn'T :S
<utusan> someone did
<ozbrk_> dude I have been hacked :D
<ozbrk_> hahaha :D
<ozbrk_> that was a joke
<utusan> look at your df -h
<ozbrk_> ok
<utusan> home/ozberk/.Private  229G  3,3G  214G    2% /home/ozberk
<ozbrk_> hey
<ozbrk_> yeap
<ozbrk_> there is a private file in my home
<ozbrk_> but who created it
<ozbrk_> O.O
<ozbrk_> I'm in the private file now
<ozbrk_> and
<ozbrk_> ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWZgnRaXG98CDUT8wtxpQkCcFKey0LydzJ6ywEvsP5V5Otet8ltciC9NBU--
<ozbrk_> what are those things
<utusan> got to go
<ozbrk_> ok
<ozbrk_> take care
<krasnozer> re, i just installed 13.10 and the screen doesn't password lock anymore after blanking or hibernation, any idea how I fix this? there is a "lock after waking up" check box in xfce4-power-manager but it has no effect
<melodie> no idea
<RouricK> hello :) does docky play well in lubuntu?
<RouricK> im new
<SonikkuAmerica> RouricK: Almost anything plays well in Lubuntu...
<phillw> RouricK: have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/54008/whats-the-best-lightweight-dock-for-lubuntu
<RouricK> ahh ok ty :)
<melodie> I have a question : is Ubuntu Saucy also going to spread out so soon? :D
<melodie> bbl
<ZeThomas> hello, i have issues installing lubuntu on my new laptop from usb: I get the splash for a very long time, and when I press <Esc>, I see a load of text with finally "error reading /lik/udev/hwdb.bin: No such file or directory"
<melodie> ZeThomas you can ignore this message
<melodie> what else about the scrolling?
<melodie> ZeThomas and exactly what kind of machine is this new laptop?
<melodie> does it use uefi? which brand and model motherboard, graphics, processor ?
<ZeThomas> melodie, it's a medion akoya E1318T, amd a4-1200 processor amd radeon hd 8180 graphics
<melodie> does it use UEFI instead of classic BIOS ?
<ZeThomas> uses uefi, and i added /EFI/boot/*.efi as safe
<melodie> did you check the md5sum after downloading the ISO and what tool did you use to prepare the USB stick ?
<ZeThomas> i used unetbootin
<melodie> and about the md5sum?
<ZeThomas> melodie: it checks out
<melodie> ZeThomas I have to take a look at the specs of your machine on the web. one more question for now : have you installed ubuntu or any linux box successfully on this machine before or is it your first try?
<ZeThomas> no it is my first try
<melodie> ZeThomas ok, then you should check some items in the uefi/bios section
<melodie> I have to do a research to tell you what
<ZeThomas> melodie, here is a picture of the last it shows: http://imgur.com/xaaRbX7
<wxl> ZeThomas: did you check the md5sum of the usb itself
<melodie> wxl have you looked at his pic?
<melodie> give up
<melodie> ZeThomas the kernel does not like your hardware
 * melodie is thinking
<ZeThomas> can I make it like my hw?
<wxl> melodie: yep
<wxl> ZeThomas: first check the md5sum of the usb itself
<ZeThomas> wxl how do I do that?
<ZeThomas> (wxl I am on lubuntu on my other machine as well; i have a terminal open)
<melodie> ZeThomas what is your usb device ? /dev/sdb ? /dev/sdc ?
<melodie> you can do "md5sum /dev/sdb" or else if it's else
<wxl> ZeThomas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<wxl> just apply that to your particular device
<melodie> wxl is a usb stick also ok for md5sum-ing?
<melodie> I've never tried that
<wxl> melodie is WRONG. do not do md5sum device
<melodie> wxl this is what I do with CDROM's then it works fine
<ZeThomas> I found the page, am now running the script on that page
<wxl> melodie: i quote: "
<wxl> "this will almost NEVER be the same hash as the iso image that was burned to the disk, because this command includes the empty space at the end of the disk, which changes the hash. So you must check only the part of the disk that was on the iso.
<melodie> wxl no need to shout btw
<wxl> "
<wxl> melodie: OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> ;)
<melodie> :)
<wxl> dd never fails
<wxl> dd is your best friend
<wxl> dd and grep and sed and awk. and that's all you need.
<melodie> well on CDROM's I always had the right result, provided I let the cdrom cool down after the burning process
<Unit193> wxl: rsync?
<wxl> that's why it says *almost* never
<melodie> wxl dd is a horrible way of destroying the file system of a usb stick, even if that works :)
<wxl> Unit193: well if we're going to get technical there's ssh and tmux and… ;)
<ZeThomas> i ran the script, and it failed
<wxl> melodie: only if you don't use it right
<wxl> ZeThomas: sounds like you need to do over
<ZeThomas> ok, on it
<wxl> btw i've had best luck with unetbootin so i do recommend that
<melodie> wxl too much talking here, I can't follow anymore
<melodie> wxl that's what ZeThomas used
<wxl> melodie: right, i was suggesting he continue to
<wxl> melodie: also dd is a wonderful tool for saving failed filesystems. again, you have to know how to wield it.
<melodie> wxl I'd suggest ZeThomas to visit the UEFI because some parts might need to be deactivated
<wxl> melodie: i think it's unlikely. shouldn';t have booted at all.
<ZeThomas> wxl: i ran unetbootin again, and again the check fails...
<ZeThomas> what am i doing wrong?
<melodie> wxl you mistake
<melodie> uefi does not prevent from booting, and all UEFI are not exactly the same
<melodie> ZeThomas what you did wrong is buy a machine with uefi XD
<wxl> ZeThomas: don't listen to her
<melodie> and untested in the Ubuntu circles
<melodie> <wxl> ZeThomas: don't listen to her // +1
<melodie> I was joking, but you should have a look into your uefi
<ZeThomas> melodie: this is on my other machine, uefi has nothing to do with unetbootin creating a disk with different md5...
<wxl> ZeThomas: btw that script has to be re-written to include your device and not cdrom
<melodie> I look for some information about a setup to deactivate
<wxl> that may be the cause of the fail
<Unit193> I did an install on UEFI, pretty sure secure boot too, and it wasn't too bad.
<melodie> <ZeThomas> melodie: this is on my other machine, uefi has nothing to do with unetbootin creating a disk with different md5... // I don't know why your usb stick would not boot after you created it with Unetbootin
<wxl> i'd say that uefi is a hurdle that linux has largely jumped over
<ZeThomas> wxl: i run it as it should: "./checkmd5.sh ./Downloads/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdc1"
<melodie> leave the md5sum alone and try your usb stick on another machine
<wxl> ZeThomas: oh yeah didn't notice the $2 conditional
<melodie> wxl you can't argue with a large experience of that, I did have only one experience with that so far and it has not been easy to find out how to set it up
<Unit193> unetbootin is a special cookie, it does weird things at times with devices, it doesn't keep the boot from the ISO.
<melodie> ZeThomas have you considered trying Creator USB GTK which is installed in Ubuntu ?
<melodie> Unit193 just gave me the idea, by saying Unetbootin is not always that safe to use
<ZeThomas> melodie I have, but when i wanted to install it i saw the dependency list... :s So I stayed away from it for now
<melodie> ZeThomas which Ubuntu version are you running apart from Saucy ?
<ZeThomas> the lubuntu on this computer here is 13.04
<ZeThomas> ok, i booted it without splash quiet in the grub command, it seems to boot normal up to a certain point (I get to the list where you get the [OK]'s on the right side), and then suddenly the screen blanks, and the computer responds to nothing
<melodie> ZeThomas have you redone the USB stick? Have you tried it on another machine ? You might want to do both
<Unit193> I haven't been fully following along, you did try with nomodeset?
<ZeThomas> not to ctrl-alt-del, not even to REISUB
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<melodie> Unit193 have you seen the pic ZeThomas has taken? that was kernel failure
<melodie> http://i.imgur.com/xaaRbX7.jpg
<melodie> ZeThomas do you want me to try to help you?
<melodie> Unit193 is nomodeset fit for gpus such as  radeon hd 8180 graphics ?
<ZeThomas> melodie yes please; it's driving me nuts
<ZeThomas> Unit193, melodie: nomodeset does the job :)
<Unit193> ZeThomas: Great!
<ZeThomas> I am in the installation screen, will report further on how it goes if I get problems
<melodie> ZeThomas great!
<ZeThomas> If I can help out by providing you with any details for future reference, please let me know!
<melodie> Unit193 congrats, you found the solution for ZeThomas !
<melodie> ZeThomas I'll ping the guys at the ubuntu fr doc to tell them
<ianorlin> on the alternate iso 64 bit torrent still links to raring
<Unit193> SergioMeneses, phillw ^
<phillw> ianorlin: I'll go check :)
<phillw> ianorlin: all the alternates do... I'm editing now!
<ianorlin> crud started from download mirror though
<phillw> ianorlin: should all be corrected... got missed in the proof reading.. Sorry :(
<rourickj> hi again :)
<rourickj> fresh install 13.10 working gr8. i have 1 question...
<melodie> only 1? :D
<rourickj> installed docky on every boot i got a shadow about 1/4 of screen any idea
<rourickj> is it xcompmgr doing it
<melodie> rourickj are u sure it's installed?
<melodie> usually transparency is provided by libcairo, isn't it?
<rourickj> yes i get the cool affect's n all working gr8
<melodie> so you would like to tweak it better?
<rourickj> no, it's fine just on reboot i got a shadow taking up part of screen..
<rourickj> until i reload docky it goes away
<rourickj> not big deal
<rourickj> not really bothering me much
<rourickj> just never had issue like this
 * melodie hands compton to rourickj https://github.com/chjj/compton
<rourickj> melodie: ty i will read this :)
<melodie> :)
<rourickj> i've been a mint xfce user few month's now wanted something lighter
<melodie> rourickj there is a ppa if you want to try it: https://launchpad.net/~richardgv/+archive/compton
<rourickj> and 13.04 was really ugly for me, i had many problems
<rourickj> but 13.10 so far gr8
<melodie> I gave it a fast try on a few days and switched back to 12.04
<rourickj> so i only have like 3-4month's linux experience but i'm learning ;)
<ianorlin> I have maybe a little more than you
<melodie> great!
<rourickj> i been distro hoping a lot, gettin tired of it
<melodie> many of us have, at least to learn more, better, faster, satisfy curiosity...
<rourickj> right
<rourickj> melodie: well ty i'ma reboot see what happens now
<zombiehoffa> so is there a do-releases-upgrade log somewhere? the error "an unresolvable problem occurred while calulating the upgrage." is pretty much as useful as just failing without any error.
<phillw> zombiehoffa: just asking,.... please give a few minutes for a reply... Trying to find someone in the release party :)
<Unit193> ...What?
<Unit193> zombiehoffa: /var/log/  will have it.
<phillw> Unit193: thanks!
<phillw> zombiehoffa: /var/log/dist-upgrade will have it
<zombiehoffa> ok, so I have a bunch of broken one but the appear to have solutions.
<zombiehoffa> Is it the last think it tried to install that broke it?
<ZeThomas> ok melodie, Unit193, the install seemed to go flawless, but if I boot now, it takes me to tty1, with only a few messages (ends with "Stopping Mount network filesystems   [OK]")
<ZeThomas> after that I can log in (on tty1), but ctrl-alt-F7 only gives me a blank screen...
<ZeThomas> correction: and a flickering cursor
<melodie> ZeThomas you will need to add the nomodeset option to the kernel line in the grub.cfg configuration file
<ZeThomas> ok melodie, where is that located?
<melodie> ZeThomas it is under /boot/grub
<melodie> you have to be very careful while editing
<melodie> I suggest you install mc from within your tty
<melodie> sudo apt-get install mc
<melodie> then you type:
<melodie> sudo mcedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<melodie> then you look where the boot line of the kernel is located
<melodie> if unsure, you quit and you go look at the docs
<melodie> to quit it's F2
<melodie> no
<melodie> to quit it's F10
<ZeThomas> (melodie: don't want to start any editor-flame-war, but I'm already installing vim :-D )
<melodie> F2 is for saving the changes
<melodie> ZeThomas ok if you are comfortable with vim it's fine too
<melodie> mcedit is easier because all is written down the screen
<melodie> and there is no special trick
<melodie> once the option added you need to update grub
<melodie> I think the command for this is "sudo grub-update"
<zombiehoffa> Broken lubuntu-desktop:amd64 Depends on usb-creator-gtk [ amd64 ] < none -> 0.2.50 > ( admin )
<zombiehoffa>   Considering usb-creator-gtk:amd64 0 as a solution to lubuntu-desktop:amd64 9999
<zombiehoffa>  Try to Re-Instate (3) libnm-gtk0:amd64
<zombiehoffa> Done
<zombiehoffa> Can't install 'lubuntu-desktop'
<zombiehoffa> That's a weird one
<ZeThomas> ok, eum where do I need to look in the file? I'm no bash-hero...
<melodie> ZeThomas you will need to look at the docs on the web
<melodie> ZeThomas I found this one: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<melodie> there are probably good ones at the ubuntu wiki too
<melodie> ZeThomas How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<melodie> ZeThomas forget grub.cfg, there is a better way show here: "How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)"
<melodie> in the same url as above
<melodie> "sudo vim /etc/default/grub"
<Unit193> Just edit /etc/default/grub...
<melodie> and change it here:
<melodie> change this:
<melodie> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<melodie> for this:
<melodie> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<melodie> save the change, exit
<melodie> then update grub
<melodie> sudo update-grub
<melodie> have to go now, good luck and good night!
<ZeThomas> Unit193, I added the nomodeset, but the problem persists... only a flickering cursor on C-A-F7, ttys1-6 work normal
<rourickj> hi :)
<rourickj> if i do...
<rourickj> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<rourickj> and add @usr/bin/compton
<rourickj> is that correct way?
<wxl> rourickj: that would work but that has potential for getting overwritten next time you update
<rourickj> what i'm trying 2 get @ is having it autostart for docky
<wxl> theoretically you should be using ~/.config
<rourickj> wxl: oh ok
<wxl> also /usr/bin/compton not usr/bin/compton :)
<rourickj> ok :)
<rourickj> <new
<Unit193> Yep, with ~/.compton.conf in your home.
<wxl> you're good
<wxl> Unit193: does ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart work again?
<wxl> …or maybe ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<rourickj> i tried that and added @docky
<rourickj> no luck
<rourickj> openbox ok
<Unit193> wxl: I use xdg style.  ~/.config/autostart/compton.desktop, for example.
<wxl> Unit193: yeah i don't like making .desktops if i don't have to
<rourickj> so may i ask how do i get into ~/.config/autostart/
<phillw> is http://lubuntublog.blogspot.co.uk/p/compton.html of any use? (Do say if not and I'll go nag Rafael to update it!)
<rourickj> ty
<rourickj> i tried that link
<rourickj> i had no luck with 13.10 autostart
<Unit193> There was some form of forum post trying to create a basic config file for LXDE/Xfce.
<phillw> Unit193: autostart has changed... Can't lay my hands on it, but I do recall it being mentioned. I'm not an 'eye candy' person so paid little attention to it.
<rourickj> sorry 2 bug u guys....
<rourickj> do i wanna
<rourickj> sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<rourickj> then add
<rourickj> ~/.config/autostart/compton.desktop
<wxl> technically, no
<wxl> gksudo
<rourickj> do i need @ in beg.? of my command
<rourickj> wxl: ok i will do gksudo
<phillw> !gksudo | rourickj
<ubottu> rourickj: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rourickj> ubottu: hey ty :)
<ubottu> rourickj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hundred> the newest version?
<rourickj> lol a bot ok cool
<phillw> Hundred: "the newest version?" ????
<Hundred> gksudo?
<phillw> rourickj: it has factoids, saves us typing it all out :)
<phillw> Hundred: works fine on my 13.10 :) Asks for password and launches.
<Hundred> are there any noticeable differences between 13.10 and the others
<phillw> Hundred: have a read of the release notes, it may explain the differences for you. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#SaucySalamander.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Installation
<phillw> ooh, I do have a shorter link for that if it doesn't work!
<Hundred> do you personally notice any difference
<phillw> Hundred: I've been running it since the alpha 1 came out. the major changes are noted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#New_Features_in_Lubuntu_13.10
<phillw> So, I'm not the best person to ask if i have noticed differences... for low RAM machines browsing, they will not suffer Chromium OOPS errors to the degree we were having with the switch to Firefox etc.
<zleap> http://www.thensavideo.com/
<zleap> phillw, i put a blog post on my site and the dclug site about the release
<zleap> not that many people follow but i know matt lee in boston does, so he may be able to re-tweet it
<zleap> chat later
<phillw> Hundred: have a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynk0CNS4hPg it's an 3rd part review for our Beta 2.
<phillw> *3rd party*
#lubuntu 2013-10-18
<ianorlin> I have checked the md5sum on two saucy 64 bit alt install disks both of which the self tests at the menu with teh disk returns a bad │
<ianorlin>                    | md5sum for lubuntu software center and I checked the md5sum of the download is this two bad burns?
<phillw> ianorlin: try burning r e a l l y slow. The write LED will die long before the read one does.
<ianorlin> I can't slow it down any more
<phillw> ianorlin: that is a problem I've had in the past. the easiest work round is to get a cd-RW (or dvd-RW). It forces the writer to slow down.
<phillw> for a usb stick, try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<ianorlin> ah
<phillw> I recall my trying to tell my cd writer to run at 4X for the data burn, and it decided to gallop off at 48X.. needless to say, said CD was useless :)
<phillw> I only have -RW medai now. stops the burners getting carried away with what they *think* they can do... this is no music CD :P
<phillw> *media*
<ianorlin> doesn't help that I have like 100 cd-rs
<Trabble> I'm running lubuntu (currently LiveCD, but if I confirm my HDD isn't trashed I'll install it on there) on a macbook, and can't figure out how to get it to right click
<Trabble> any suggestions on either how to do it or where to change the settings?
<phillw> ianorlin: try a different burner programme .. xfburn is pretty god, but there are others that may be able to run the slow burn,,, Brassero may be better for you. It really is find the one that best supports you cd/dvd writer
<phillw> Trabble:with 13.10?
<Trabble> yes
<Trabble> it's an older macbook, only has a single button
<Trabble> in OSX I would hold applekey+click and it was right click
<Trabble> I tried that, I tried alt, and i tried ctrl, none worked
<phillw> Trabble: which version of lubuntu are you trying to install? We have several for macs..
<Trabble> 13.10+mac
<phillw> Trabble: can you give me the model number so that I go search? (I am not familar with mac books, but am familiar with looking up FAQ's for people who have them).
<Trabble> Macbook 2-1
<Trabble> also called the "Late 2006 macbook"
<Trabble> but I think ubuntu calls it Macbook 2-1
<phillw> Trabble: when you said a bit old... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1
<Trabble> ;) I'm well aware. however, it's a supported processor and has a RAM bump. wifi works, sound works...only problem I'm having is the right click issue
<Trabble> when I used ubuntu back in the day (2007 or 08 I htink this was) I know there was some ways to modify right click stuff but it was gnome
<Trabble> oh
<Trabble> it's on that wiki
<Trabble> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Hardy
<Trabble> old version
<phillw> VERY old version :)
<Trabble> gotta edit xorg...herm
<Trabble> and install a driver. double herm
<Trabble> (i hate macbooks. just an aside)
<Trabble> took me a few hours to get to this point. it wouldn't boot off of my USB drive, I had to go find some blank DVDs, and the first one wasn't +mac so it wouldnt' boot off of that either.
<Trabble> anyways, I'll be back later I'm sure. hopefully I can figure this out. cheers.
<phillw> Trabble: our mac people tend to hang out on the mailing list. If you get stuck and http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 cannot answer, do ask someone here about our QA team.
<phillw> Trabble: a hint.. use the alternate and also read the release notes at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/PPC :)
<lozio_> salve! ho installato lubuntu e vorrei sapere come aggiungere un widget per tenere sottocontrollo la temperature della cpu. grazie
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lozio_> vorrei sapere anche se fare l'aggiornamento alla 13.10 e cosa cambia dalla 13.04
<lozio_> ok! sorry
<lozio_> hello! I installed Lubuntu and would like to know how to add a widget to keep under control the temperature of the CPU. thanks
<lozio_> I would also like to know if I should upgrade to 13.10 and what changes from 13.04. tnk
<lozio_> anyone?
<costin_> hi ppl
<Unit193> lozio_: You can update in the update manager.
<lozio_> Unit193: yes..but what changes from the previous version?
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<costin_> Next release 14.04 will have supports 5 years?
<Unit193> 3 years.
<costin_> why not 5 ?
<phillw> costin_: because it is not a server release :)
<Unit193> At least because not everything is in main, and so max would be 3.
<Unit193> phillw: Ubuntu has 5.
<costin_> i love lubunt on my Intel e8400 is very fast :)
<lozio_> Unit193: tnk!
<phillw> Unit193: as there is presently no TB; things could change again, but the out going were 5 years for server, 3 years for desktop.
<Unit193> phillw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<phillw> Unit193: you have not been following closely the TB. they now await sabdfl to sort the mess out... also most of CC go time expired... c'est la vie :)
<phillw> AS to if this relevant chat on here... I'll leave that for you. I asked on a different channel.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 13.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<andreiiar> Can I make the choose language and the menu after ( boot live, install, check mem, boot hardisk ) dissapear for a usb live disk? I am choosing english all the time anyway and boot as live disk, I dont want it to ask me that anymore.
<jarnos> Just upgraded to 13.10 (amd64) from 13.04  using Update manager.  System could not reboot after update, but left black screen.  Alt-SysRq-s  Alt-SysRq-u Alt-SysRq-b helped and second reboot worked.
<jarnos> This page is still partly about Raring: http://www.lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-released
<jarnos> ^ link to release notes,  "1.1.0" at least.
<jarnos> It is told in the release notes that Firefox is the default browser. I have even set it preferred in Preferred Applications dialog, but the Internet application launched using the panel item starts Chromium: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100768/why-do-firefox-preferred-applications-and-x-www-browser-disagree-on-default-bro
<costin_> hi
<jarnos> costin_, what's up dude?
<costin_> what's up :)
<costin_> i join lubunt :)
<brainwash> locking the screen just switches to the greeter and leaves the actual session unlocked, I assume that this behavior is intended, right? otherwise it would have been fixed months ago after the xscreensaver removal
<utusan> what does lubuntu uses for display brightness control?
<costin_> hi ppl
<rourick> hi :)
<ZeThomas> hey, can somebody help me get my wifi and sound working? lubuntu 13.10, fresh install
<costin_> Are there any core Lubuntu?
<costin_> ?
<rourick> 13.10 has been awesome 4 me :)
<rourick> i love it!
<phillw> ZeThomas: my best guess is that you have a broadcom wifi chip...
<phillw> !broadcom | ZeThomas
<ubottu> ZeThomas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ZeThomas> phillw: nope, realtek: lspci gives me: "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device b723"
<rourick> oh u got broadcom? i can help you that's what i use
<rourick> oh sorry
<phillw> ZeThomas: for sound, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240 (sound sticky, at the top)
<phillw> ZeThomas: realtek *should* work out of the box. let me hunt :)
<ZeThomas> phillw: sound magically started working by installing pulse, so I'm good there :)
<phillw> ZeThomas: that is a common way to fix sound :P
<phillw> ZeThomas: bug 1240940
<ubottu> bug 1240940 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support for Realtek Wifi card rtl8723be [10ec:b723]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240940
<phillw> does not look too good at the moment :(
<phillw> "This device is appearing in some OEM machines, but driver is not yet available upstream. "
<ZeThomas> phillw: yes, I saw that one too... damn it
<ZeThomas> so there is no hope? a proprietary driver maybe?
<phillw> ZeThomas: I can only suggest posting on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 and mentioning the bug number. hopefully one of WiFi people there can give you a way around the bug. Sorry, but I cannot find a [solved] tag for the issue :(
<phillw> also, do click on the bug and mark it as "affects me" so as to increase its heat and be kept in touch as to progress.
<ZeThomas> phillw, ok, thanks
<phillw> ZeThomas: it seems there is a windows driver for it http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Realtek_RTL8723BE_Reference_Design If that is your device then the ndiswrapper may well be a solution for you.
<phillw> as it can 'read' windows drivers.
<ZeThomas> phillw, how would that work?
<phillw> ZeThomas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847 I hasten to add that I've never used it, it is just that I'm aware it can 'read' windows drivers.
<phillw> it really is a 'roll your sleeves up' approach, but in the absence of a linux driver, it is all I can suggest, I'm sorry to not be able to be of more help
<phillw> ZeThomas: when you get it fixed using that. do comment on the bug report so that others who follow you can see what is required to get it working.
<brainwash> how do I lock the session in lubuntu 13.10?
<costin_> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> brainwash: In Lubuntu? It should be in the Logout menu
<brainwash> there is an entry to "lock" the session, but it simply switches to the lightdm greeter
<brainwash> this doesn't actually lock the session
<brainwash> so.. anyone knows what going on?
<Unit193> brainwash: You'll not find many (or any) Lubuntu devs in the support channel.
<brainwash> is there even a dev channel?
<Unit193> Nope.
<brainwash> what a bummer
<brainwash> gotta get out of here :)
<rourick> hi :)
<brainwash> bug 1205384
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<rourick> hi anyone running docky with compton?
<jarnos> brainwash, holy smoke what a security hole!
<jarnos> Why is power manager not used in 13.10?
<brainwash> jarnos: indeed :)
<jarnos> brainwash,  and the bug has been known for more than two months before 13.10 was released.
<brainwash> jarnos: yeah, kinda sad
<brainwash> you can try http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/lightdm-session-locker-light-locker.html
<brainwash> this is a working solution
<brainwash> utilizing the lightdm greeter
<jarnos> Xfce power manager has option to lock screen on suspend/hibernate, but it does not work anymore on 13.10. 13.04 used Xscreensaver. These things should be stated in release notes.
<phillw> jarnos: it needs a bug raising. Release notes can only be updated with a confirmed bug,
<phillw> We will update the release notes, but those are the rules :)
<jarnos> phillw, it is a confirmed bug.
<phillw> jarnos: bug number, please?
<jarnos> bug 1205384
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<phillw> jarnos: are you happy with "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" as it does not describe your bug?
<phillw> You have a bug, which should be raised; by all means mention the othr bug. But you need to raise one bug report per issue.
<jarnos> phillw, as for the security with power manager, I am not aware of a report. If you run xscreensaver before suspending by the power manager, screen locks ok, but with a little delay.
<phillw> jarnos: please do have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/#Bugs
<phillw> jarnos: for a bug to be raised, and be looked at; it needs to follow the rules :)
<jarnos> phillw, are you saying there is something wrong with the mentioned bug report?
<phillw> jarnos: not at all, but you have said a different bug to what you quoted :)
<brainwash> bug 1229486
<ubottu> bug 1229486 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Resuming from suspend flashes the desktop, then shows unlocking dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229486
<jarnos> phillw, release notes do not tell anything about the change in the way screen locking in handled. xscreensaver is no more used by default, xfce power manager is no more used by default.
<brainwash> lxsession does not lock the screen on suspend?
<brainwash> well, lock is not the right term, should be "lock"
<jarnos> brainwash, it does, but the lock can be broken by pressing ctrl-alt-f7.
<brainwash> yea, so it's only one (critical) issue
<brainwash> if everything else seems to work just fine
<jarnos> Why does lubuntu-desktop still depend on xfce4-power-manager? Is there a point to use it?
<phillw> brainwash: your reported bug has been reported 'upstream.'; it requires a fix from them.
<jarnos> It does not use same means for locking display.
<brainwash> battery tray icon? power management?
<brainwash> phillw: the xscreensaver one?
<phillw> jarnos: there is little point in trying to re-invent the wheel. The people who actually make the flavours work together.
<jarnos> phillw, What exactly do you mean by re-inventing wheel here?
<brainwash> wow, I did not expect that the switch to lightdm locking was done in upstream
<brainwash> jarnos: what is the exact issue with xfce4-power-manager? is it missing/not installed? not doing its job?
<phillw> jarnos: raise a bug, it wwas fixed in https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8205
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8205 in General "resume from hibernate does not prompt for password" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jarnos> brainwash, well, it remains installed as lubuntu-desktop depends on it. If you use it to suspend/hibernate, and you have set it in its preferences to lock screen then, it won't work unless you run xscreensaver first.
<jarnos> phillw, but that was a bug in xfce4-session.
<brainwash> jarnos: let me check, what the power manager actually does to lock the screen
<brainwash> jarnos: right, xscreensaver needs to run in the background already
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager simply calls xscreensaver-command to lock the screen
<brainwash> it worked before the xscreensaver removal
<brainwash> and is now broken in 13.10
<jarnos> brainwash, does it call xscreensaver-command in background or does it wait that the command finishes before it suspends?
<jarnos> brainwash, maybe running in background causes that it is not ready on resume?
<brainwash> it waits 2 seconds and calls xscreensaver, and xscreensaver waits another second to prevent the lock screen from being revealed accidentially
<brainwash> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/xfce4-power-manager/saucy/view/head:/src/xfpm-power.c#L317
<brainwash> weird stuff
<phillw> brainwash: has lubuntu dropped a part needed? No one is perfect and I'm open to what you find.
<brainwash> I'm not even using lubuntu/lxde, xscreensaver or lightdm screen locking, so I'm not familiar how exactly everything works (and what is broken now)
<brainwash> however, I want to make sure that lubuntu is able to lock the session properly
<brainwash> so I've pushed the bug report and tried to inform the people
<phillw> brainwash: bug number, please :)
<brainwash> still the same, bug 1205384
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<brainwash> and yes, it's broken upstream like you said
<phillw> brainwash: it is not that bug, it needs a new bug reporting. one issue per bug report.
<brainwash> it's one issue
<phillw> brainwash: as you have diagnosed... but, ::meh::
<brainwash> am I wrong?
<LuvLinuxOS> Hi all
<brainwash> maybe I'm a bit confused due to the recent bug report flood
<brainwash> LuvLinuxOS: hello
<LuvLinuxOS> Everyone needs to pat themselves squarely on the back for the latest Ubuntu releases!!!
<phillw> brainwash: is bug 1205384 an issue for hibernation / sleep ?
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<LuvLinuxOS> I am really enjoying Lubuntu 13.10 Great work!!!
<phillw> LuvLinuxOS: thanks, just wait for our 1st LTS... :D
<brainwash> phillw: it's not (directly)
<phillw> brainwash: then, they are two different bugs and need  reporting as such. By all ways, do refer the new bug to the other bug; but it is not our call as to if they are linked.
#lubuntu 2013-10-19
<brainwash> phillw: right, but I am not familiar with lubuntu, so someone else needs to file it (someone who is affected by whatever issue related to suspend/hibernate)
<phillw> I do not use suspend/hibernate it actually used to take  more time than a re-start.
<brainwash> xscreensaver not locking instantly before suspend is reported already, but lubuntu removed xscreensaver and replaced it with a non working locking mechanism
<phillw> But, people are welcome to report  a bug.
<phillw> brainwash: new bug number?
<brainwash> yeah, doing my best to hunt these bugs down :)
<brainwash> no, same number
<LuvLinuxOS> phillw: I hope to play a larger roll in helping out with the next release so please be patient with my lack of knowledge on the process.... I will get better
<phillw> LuvLinuxOS: patience is what we have, help for new people we also have... Remember one important thing: We were all beginners once.
<LuvLinuxOS> Thanks phillw!!! I feel bad because I have been using Linux for some time and never got involved in the production process! I hope I have something to offer to this worthy community and movement!!!
<LuvLinuxOS> Windows is being unseated and everyone should just get ready for the new rule of Linux!!!
<wxl> i wish
<LuvLinuxOS> look at the stats wxl!!!
<phillw> LuvLinuxOS: out of all the teams, you will find one that you feel best suited to help in, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved has the list
<LuvLinuxOS> slowly but surely Linux is winning!!!
<wxl> i don't pay attention to stats. i pay attention to the real world. :)
<phillw> wxl: nor do I, but the world is changing.
<wxl> slowly
<wxl> there's all those mac fanboys tho
<LuvLinuxOS> Well in the real world wxl, when I first started using Linux there was no support.  Now look at all the support even Microsoft!!!
<wxl> mayb e freebsd will take over
<LuvLinuxOS> and those mac fan boys are running a flavor of Linux too!!!
<wxl> that's true, but it's not a majority thing, LuvLinuxOS
<phillw> wxl: are we on the correct channel for this?
<wxl>  /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<LuvLinuxOS> I personally think that Lubuntu might be the best distro on the market fast and powerful!!!
<cdrkeen> Helloooo
<ianorlin> how can I help
<cdrkeen> Um... just a small thing ianorlin i have 2 bluetooth icons showing up on my LXpanel...
<ianorlin> right click on the panel click panel settings go to panel applets remove one bluetooth
<cdrkeen> i don't even have that applet, I have system and Indicator, if i remove one i lose my battery, but it gets rid of the bluetooth, if I remove the other It does the same thing but with nm-applet
<thegladiator_> how to connect to serve in lubuntu
<thegladiator_> i think its gigolo ? I would think lubuntu should have it default because its a useful thing !
<tidav> bonjour
<tidav> hello
<tidav> y a quelqun ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<brainwash> anyone here who is in charge of the official website or the wiki page?
<vn151502510> hi, I've installed lubuntu 13.10 and chromium. When I click on top of chromium window in maximize mode, it shows some menus. How can I turn it off?
<vn151502510> anyone with my problem
<vn151502510> I always move my cursor to the top and scroll to switch tabs, but now I can not do it anymore
<CountryfiedLinux> hey y'all
<CountryfiedLinux> I have a suggestion for the next default Lubuntu wallpaper. Here it is, the one I think goes better with the default theme. http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2882/9656751358_33218ff957_o.png
<CountryfiedLinux> Here it is in action http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7438/9653513139_35c5cef3d3_o.png
<_rgn> hi. i've added skype, chrome and thunderbird to ~/.config/autostart, and only thunderbird won't run on startup. if i run thunderbird.desktop in that directory it works, so the file should be ok. how do i debug this?
<fw190> hello
<fw190> after upragding to 13.10 two of my scanner stopped working
<fw190> I'have tried googling it but no luck
<fw190> simple scan is recognizing my brother scanner printer
<fw190> and hp scanner
<fw190> but doesn't want to scan
<fw190> sane-utils are installed
<fw190> well everything worked on 13.04
<impossible> how can i get my external monitor working
<ianorlin> hmm what package is the desktop pager on lxpanel part of as the boxes keep disappering aroudn the outside
<Rexter> Hi, looking for a way to create a synlink to an executable script.
<adyzx> Rexter: symlink
<Rexter> adyzx; sinlink
<adyzx> Rexter: i'm sorry you mean a symbolic link right?
<Rexter> lol, yea, I'm creating the link on the desktop,
<Rexter> but the file I'm linking to is a shell script
<Rexter> the trouble is when you click on the symlink it doesn't know how to open it
<adyzx> a bash shell script..hmm.
<adyzx> Rexter: ok. can you briefly run through what you're expecting it to do?
<genii> Does the script itself have a shebang on the first line?
<adyzx> genii: thx, was thinking the same thing
<Rexter> well, when i double click on the original file, it gives me the opertunity to execute it. When I double click on the link, it tried to open it like a document or something.
<adyzx> Rexter: read this post: http://tinyurl.com/mfkxcq5
<adyzx> Rexter: what OS your running?
<Rexter> Lubuntu 12.04
<adyzx> Rexter: gotta run. good luck with that :)
<Rexter> genii; no #!
<genii> Thought so.
<Rexter> genii; do you have any thoughts on it?
<genii> Rexter: If you're normal shell is bash, try a shebang for that.eg: #!/bin/bash     ...also consider renaming the script itself from name to name.sh  so other apps have a hint what filetype it is
<Rexter> thanks genii, I'll try it out.
<adyzx> Rexter: i'm back. how's that coming along?
<genii> Rexter: Also see that it's executable bit is set
<Rexter> I actually think I may not have created the link correctly, as the icon is a question mark.
<adyzx> ah.
<adyzx> Rexter: is your icon on the desktop?
<Rexter> yes I did ln -s file /home/user/Desktop/file
<adyzx> genii: I think you helped Rexter with it huh.
<genii> Rexter: You should use full path for the target
<adyzx> Rexter: your bash script works fine in terminal, yes?
<genii> Because if you did: ls -l  /home/user/Desktop/file   it will just point to "file" that it thinks is in the same directory the symlink resides in
<adyzx> genii: no relative pathing then right?
<genii> adyzx: If "file" is in /home/user you could do: ln -s ../file Desktop/symlinkname      ( if your current working directory is also /home/user ) ..but it's better to use full pathnames
<Rexter> adyzx; yes it works both with the sh command in terminal
<Rexter> and if you double click it
<adyzx> Rexter: so the issue is pathing on your symlink like genii mentioned
<Rexter> I'll try full paths
<genii> Rexter: You're best to rm the current symlink in Desktop, and then do more like:  ln -s /home/your-username/scriptname /home/your-username/Desktop/symlinkname
<adyzx> genii: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link both absolute and relative paths should work though right?
<genii> The advantage to full pathnames is that if you ever move the symlink somewhere else it still works
<adyzx> genii: this is true.
<adyzx> Rexter: I'm curious to know if genii suggestion solves your issue.
<Rexter> not yet, kid is hungry
<Rexter> Yea, that did it. it works now. Let me explain what I did wrong...
<Rexter> the script was in /home/user/folder
<Rexter> I opener a terminal at /home/user/folder
<Rexter> then I did ln -s script /home/user/Desktop/script
<Rexter> this time i just opened a terminal without regard to where I was, and did ln -s /home/user/folder/script /home/user/desktop/script
<Rexter> ok next question, is there a way to change the icon on this link?
<adyzx> Rexter: i see. it wasn't linking to the script initially on your first run.
<adyzx> glad it works now.
<adyzx> Rexter: what's the default icon?
<Rexter> It's a leafpad icon
<Rexter> just like the file it links to.
<adyzx> Rexter: what type of icon you looking to have instead?
<Rexter> I just want to choose a custome icon. nautilus provides easy choosing of the icons, I just don't know how to di it in Openbox.
<adyzx> Rexter: I take it you're runnning xfce as your windows manager?
<adyzx> nevermind openbox.
<adyzx> Rexter: so your using LXDE as desktop environment
<Rexter> yes
<adyzx> and Openbox is your windows manager?
<Rexter> I'm pretty sure. I didn't change it
<adyzx> Rexter: http://tinyurl.com/mzm6x9n
<adyzx> hope that helps
<Rexter> when i open it with leafpad, loads the script in leafpad. No icon-iconname
<Rexter> Do you think I should add that line?
<adyzx> well no.
<adyzx> because you will be just adding it to the script.
<adyzx> hmmm..
<Rexter> well the icon seems to match the script, so if i change that one, shouldn't it be the same?
<adyzx> its worh a shot.
<Rexter> is .png the best format for an icon?
<adyzx> Rexter: yes. but i think thats about as far
<adyzx> as your customization is going to go with symlink
<adyzx> I was thinking of creating a customized .desktop file
<adyzx> for your bash script which is basically a launhcer.
<adyzx> err launcher.
<adyzx> try googling .desktop launcher for bash script in LXDE or something
<Rexter> isn't that for autostart?
<adyzx> yes. i was thinking the same
<adyzx> you want it on your desktop.
<adyzx> hmmm.
<adyzx> I don't know if openbox has the support for this.
<adyzx> but it's worth investigating
<Rexter> I know how to autostart. You just ad the .desktop file to ~/.config/autostart
<Rexter> I only need this to run when you tell it to. That's why I it on the desktop.
<Rexter> adyzx; I'll ask around in the Openbox channel. Adding icon= to the script didn't change anything.
<ozbrk> how an I organize the icons on my desktop automaticly
<zleap> right click - sort files
<zleap> i would guess it should remember the selection e.g by date
<ozbrk> ok  problem sloved
<zleap> :)
<ozbrk> select all of the icons - right click - organize (in Turkish it's called ''Sıraya Uydur''  but I don't know what does it  call in Eng
<zleap> mine has snap to grid
<ozbrk> it should be
<munerf> hello I need help, i've updated my ppc lubuntu to 13.10 and network stopped working. worse is that now the mac mini boots into X and ctrl-alt-fN keys do not work (propably because of my apple keyboard)
<munerf> hello
<munerf> anyone here?
<ozbrk> we are here
<ozbrk> hello
<munerf> fine thanks
<munerf> I need help
<munerf> can you help me?
<munerf> i've updated my ppc lubuntu to 13.10 and network stopped working. worse is that now the mac mini boots into X and ctrl-alt-fN keys do not work (propably because of my apple keyboard)
<ozbrk> lubuntu 13.10 has still some problems
<munerf> well now I can't even access my computer
<munerf> do you know how i can prevent it from booting into X?
<ozbrk> greate to you :D. Ok it's happened when you updated you computer right?
<ozbrk> You didn't delete anything
<ozbrk> like pcmanfm because it looks like lxde couldn't run a core app
<munerf> nope
<munerf> but i never used x, it is a server
<munerf> but now it boots into a black screen with the mouse
<ozbrk> that mouse like X
<ozbrk> am I right ?
<munerf> just the cursor
<ozbrk> hmm
<ozbrk> ok
<munerf> but I can't do anything else...
<ozbrk> try to apples that super key + speace
<munerf> i wan't to go to to terminal, but all the keyboard shortcuts do not work
<munerf> nothing
<ozbrk> :(
<ozbrk> Alt F4 ?
<munerf> the same
<ozbrk> hmm
<munerf> can i prevent it from booting into X from yaboot?
<ozbrk> I don't even know what is yaboot I'm not a mac guy
<ozbrk> I try to help you to open your teminal again or rescue console
<ozbrk> can you try
<ozbrk> Ctrl - T
<munerf> Yaboot is a bootloader for PowerPC computers
<ozbrk> Ctrl - T
<ozbrk> can you try it
<munerf> doesn't work
<ozbrk> pfff
<ozbrk> ok I give up maybe you have to try ubuntu rescue remix
<ozbrk> it is an os with rescue tools and a small lxde desktop
<munerf> yep
<munerf> thx
<rourick> hi :)
#lubuntu 2013-10-20
<ozkrk> hi guys I need something
<ozkrk> I need a panel appelt which I cah usee for a spessific folder
<ozkrk> I mean like folders menu but I want to use something like that for show a spessific folder
<ozkrk> and that appaelt should shows the items which that folder includes
<rcman> if i add a file ~/.config/openbox/mycustom-rc.xml  .. will that get loaded before of after lubuntu-rc.xml?
<rcman> will it get loaded at all?
<ozkrk> what ?
<rcman> u mean me ozkrk?
<cdrkeen> Hey anyone around to assit me?
<Hundred> do you have to setup anything in particular when installing lubuntu on an sdd
<cdrkeen> Hundred, i just disabled the swap
<Rexter> hello, I'm looking for a way to change the icon on a desktop icon.
<Rexter> I mean I'm trying to change the icon on a desktop item.
<ianorlin> what kind of item?
<rourick> 13.10 rocks! best lubuntu i used :)
<Rexter> well in this case it's a symlink, but I don't think it makes a difference. I don't know how to change any icon in PCmanFM.
<Hundred> on the start menu you can change an icon just by right clicking and going to properties, but i don't know about the desktop and folders
 * ianorlin didn't think he was meaning start menu
<Hundred> what if you set the icon on the start menu and send it to desktop after
 * ianorlin isn't sure it is on the menu in the first place
<Rexter> ok, so how do I get it in the start menu?
<Hundred> is it a folder or app
<Rexter> it's a shell script.
<Hundred> oh
<Hundred> i'm not sure, probably go to #LXDE on OFTC network
 * ianorlin didn't see a way to get a shell script to right click on it to change icon
<greeter> greetings. i'm thinking about migrating to lubuntu and i just have a few questions
<greeter> i'm thinking of downloading the intel x86 desktop image. is that a live cd or is it an installer only?
<mysteriousdarren> greeter: both
<greeter> excellent. thank you mysteriousdarren
<mysteriousdarren> greeter:sorry for the wait
<greeter> that's no problem. i'm still looking for information and planning out how i'm going to backup my files
<mysteriousdarren> greeter:what program? be more specific
<greeter> well i'm just looking for more information in general about lubuntu. i picked it because it's supposed to run well on older machines
<mysteriousdarren> yes well ask away
<mysteriousdarren> have you checked out ubuntu forums?
<greeter> i have browsed through them on occasion when trying to troubleshoot issues with linux in general. i'm not a huge forums guy myself though
<mysteriousdarren> what problems?
<greeter> well the main reason i'm migrating is because getting audio to work consistiently has just been a nightmare. i've filed bug reports, been following them, tried every solution i can find, i still have problems
<mysteriousdarren> what hardware?
<greeter> hmm i don't know off hand but if you give me a minute or two i can find that out
<mysteriousdarren> ok sounds good
<greeter> i'm on fedora and after looking through the bug reports it just seems a number of fedora users out there have issues with pulseaudio or pnmixer
<mysteriousdarren> yes, I had so much trouble with audio problems with Fedora ive not gone back for some time
<greeter> hmm this is odd. it no longer shows my hardware, it just shows pulseaudio sound server. maybe my issues are finally fixed
<greeter> well still i'm going to download the iso. if audio gives up and dies on me again i'll try switching to lubuntu and see if that works
<mysteriousdarren> good luck doesnt hurt to ask.
<greeter> thanks. i do have one last question. about how often does lubuntu update? is it like fedora where it updates often or is it more stable?
<mysteriousdarren> depends on what you decide to choose. LTS updates are more stable or you can do bleeding edge if you'd like
<greeter> i think lts would be best. my experience with fedora and always getting the latest packages leave me a bit gunshy
<mysteriousdarren> if you know what packages cause you problems such as audio you can always keep them too
<greeter> hmm i'm not sure what it is. the bug reports said it was pnmixer so i removed that, still had issues. then someone said it was pulse. switched to alsa still had issues
<mysteriousdarren> depends I have audio problems on my workstation in windows but lubuntu just works :)
<mysteriousdarren> depends on the drivers and hardware sometimes
<greeter> well my hardware is ancient, which was the big draw to lubuntu, and for that matter the lighter version of fedora which wound out breaking sound
<mysteriousdarren> did the heavier versions work?
<greeter> yeah, fedora 11 with kde played sound, eventually. fedora 18 with lxde would play it if i restarted pulse and then logged back in
<greeter> fedora 19, if sound breaks, i can only  play it again if i run the application as root. with audacity or mplayer who cares, but i'm not trying that with skype lol
<mysteriousdarren> ouch
<mysteriousdarren> I have to head to bed have a good night. Let the force be with you
<greeter> alright then, thank you mysteriousdarren :-) goodnight
<LuvLinuxOS> Hi all
<LuvLinuxOS> I just blogged about Lubuntu 13.10 Please let me know what you think http://luvlinuxos.blogspot.com/
<brainwash> bug 1205384 still needs some attention
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<jarnos> bt
<jarnos> It needs to be mentioned in known issues of release notes.
<brainwash> right, the user should be warned before downloading the 13.10 image
<brainwash> it is easy fixable, but most users just won't know about this security issue
<ray9na> Hello. I have a potentially stupid question.
<ray9na> I'm running Lubuntu 13.04 on a netbook. I just got the notification to upgrade to 13.10, but the entire thing just said Ubuntu. Will this properly upgrade me to Lubuntu 13.10 and not Ubuntu 13.10?
<ray9na> Hello, Sergio.
<ray9na> I have a question if anyone is able to answer it.
<SergioMeneses> ray9na, sure! what is it?
<ray9na> I'm running Lubuntu 13.04 on a netbook. I just got the notification to upgrade to 13.10, but the entire thing just said Ubuntu. Will this properly upgrade me to Lubuntu 13.10 and not Ubuntu 13.10?
<ray9na> Or are there other ways to painlessly upgrade?
<SergioMeneses> ray9na, upgrade is not something too rude if you use the update-anager application :)
<SergioMeneses> I think if you want to taste it, do it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu Saucy has a lot of good things :)
<ray9na> System Tools | Software Updater ?
<SergioMeneses> ray9na, you get the advice to update your system on your desktop, right?
<ray9na> Yeah, I had just booted up and there was a big window saying that I could upgrade to Ubunto Saucy
<ray9na> I accidentally closed it...
<SergioMeneses> ray9na, but you want to upgrade or stay on 13.04?
<ray9na> Well, I know I'll have to upgrade pretty soon, since Lubuntu doesn't have LTS like Ubuntu does.
<SergioMeneses> ray9na, yes
<SergioMeneses> there is a program called update-manager, open it and you will see the upgrade option
<ray9na> Yep, there it is. :)
<SergioMeneses> ok :)
<ray9na> It's entirely possible this line of questioning could have been prevented by a cup of coffee first. :-P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<ray9na> Thanks. :)
<ray9na> And all my data, etc., will be safe? I don't have to frantically back everything up first, make a list of the programs I have installed, etc.?
<SergioMeneses> ray9na, dont worry all will be fine ;)
<ray9na> *whew*
<ray9na> All righty, thank you. :)
<ray9na> (And away I go...)
<munerf> hello, I've updated to lubunto 13.10 and lost network access
<rourick> hi :)
<rourick> 13.10 has been awesome for me, but i been getting random restart's
<rourick> is a log i can check 2 see what is going on?
<brainwash> rourick: maybe you can find something in /var/log/syslog
<rourick> brainwash: ok ty
<brainwash> every kernel/system message comes with a timestamp, so the related information should be easy to find
<Meris> I have installed Lubuntu 13.10 on a 2007 MacBook (Intel Core 2 Duo 1,987 GHz, 4GB RAM) but I can't see any battery indicator. That is pretty critical when working on a laptop...
<likevel> meris: check your ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<likevel> is laptop_mode set to yes?
<Meris> likevel, just a sec. let me check that
<Meris> It wasn't, but now it is, just edited it.
<Meris> likevel, shoul I log off/ on to see the difference?
<likevel> yep :-)
<Meris> shoul => should
<Meris> likevel, that worked like a charm, thx :-)
<likevel> np :-)
<Meris> likevel, I'm puzzled why it doesn't detect that on installation though. It's not that hard to detect that the processor supports stepped frequencies (which is almost uniquely reserved for mobile processors)
<likevel> Yeah. I noticed that when I ran Lubuntu from usb disk it was set correctly, however, when I had installed it to disk it was gone. Took me a while to figure out what setting was changed.
<Meris> likevel, anothor thing you might be able to help me with...After adding the battery status indicator, the desktop pager disappeared from the indicator panel, even though it does register as being loaded.
<likevel> hmm, is it listed in "panel applets" in panel settings?
<Meris> likevel, It is, but is sandwiched between two "spacer" items
<likevel> does it reappear if you move it up or down in the list?
<Meris> That's odd, it only remains visible if it is on a certain position. Either between the indicator panel and the clock, or at the extreme right side. In other places, it's completely invisible.
<Meris> More than that, it is neither visible, nor active. Right clicking on the desktop pager tries to start up Openbox Configuration manager, which immediately crashes. This can be repeated over and over on my system.
<Meris> Another oddity is that the Dekstop Pager seemed to be sliced in half horizontally, I can only see the bottom part
<likevel> seems like there is a problem with the desktop pager. mine crashes too if i try to configure it.
<Meris> 13.10 is of course rather new, so it might be one of the many bugs that have to be ironed out before the system becomes really stable. Ubuntu has LTS releases. How about Lubuntu? This laptop is meant for business, not for tinkering.
<likevel> it seems that 14.04 might be LTS
<phillw> hi Meris and likevel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/#Reporting_Bugs
<Meris> That would be great. Well, as long as it has a stable version of tmux/ screen I can manage, it's mainly for remote terminal fiddling anyhow.
<phillw> Do please the time to do so; they will not get fixed if we are not aware of them, thanks :)
<phillw> likevel: 14.04 IS going to be an LTS; so get the bug reports of 13.10 in :)
<Meris> phillw, I will report the bug, if it has not been reported yet, else I'll add to the counter that this is also affecting me.
<phillw> many thanks, it is appreciated.
<Meris> phillw, it is the least I can do. After all, I'm using free software since 1997 now.
<Meris> phillw, I have used Ubuntu since version 5.04
<Meris> Not as my main OS however, that was SuSE 6.4 at the time.
<brainwash> phillw: can you please triage bug 1205384 and set the importance to "critical"?
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<phillw> Meris: we have a small, dedicated, testing team. But, we cannot catch every bug on all machines. brainwash if you have a bug that you feel is un-loved nag the QA mailing list :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Getting_Involved
<Meris> phillw, one thing that is infuriating as a user (yes I feel this strongly about it...) is that when you search for lubuntu on launchpad.net you need to know which project your bug belongs to. That is something which is inside information. Users should not have to bother with that distinction.
<Meris> phillw, I can choose from: lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-software-center, lubuntu-tweaks, lxfind and lxscreenshot. None of these so-called projects within Launchpad seem to match the target I want to report a bug for.
<phillw> Meris: I do agree, and as part of the classroom sessions last series; Brian held a fantastic session http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t21:30
<melodie> hi
<melodie> hello phillw
<phillw> hi melodie
<brainwash> phillw: right, it's not about testing anymore, it's about fixing a critical security issue
<brainwash> the testing should have been done before release
<melodie> phillw brainwash about the xlock thing, I just checked what is in Xubuntu, in order to compare, and in the live they don't have a screenlock option at all
<brainwash> they use xscreensaver
<phillw> brainwash: when I catch breath, I will directly email to our dev. However "the testing should have been done before release" would have been picked up on, where someone to have tested it :)
<brainwash> phillw: thanks :)
<brainwash> I would have assumed that especially new features (lightdm locking) do get tested
<brainwash> to make sure that it is not broken and works as intended
<melodie> brainwash it does not show in the logout screen
<melodie> and it does not lock the session either, at least in the live it doesn't
<brainwash> melodie: are you referring to xuubntu?
<melodie> yes brainwash I just tried in virtualbox
<phillw> brainwash: we test the installer, and believe me here when I say that there has been several major issues with it that would stop an install completing. We're not overly happy with that happening as it sucked time from the testers that could have been used for 'how does it actually run'. We're always on the hunt for more testers, and if anyone here wants to help out for 14.04 they will be welcomed with open arms.
<melodie> I started it from console, looked at some options, tried '--lock' and also '--activate' and also started the --prefs to see if I could get hands on the configuration
<brainwash> melodie: I can lock the session via the session drop down menu (panel) or via keyboard shortcut
<Meris> phillw, I tried to reproduce the bug. Well, the bug is still there, but the after having put the UI into laptop mode, the "Desktop Pager settings" as invoked from a right click from the desktop pager doesn't even try to launch anything, it does not even crash the openbox configuration screen, it just doesn't do anything at all anymore. Hence the trick that Brian described : "ubuntu-bug -w" doesn't work here... I'll try to find out the
<Meris>  package name from apt-cache.
<brainwash> and it runs xflock4 which calls xscreensaver-command -lock
<melodie> brainwash I restart it immediatly
<brainwash> phillw: don't worry, I'm just a bit upset because many people I know use lubuntu and are affected by this issue (not knowingly)
<melodie> brainwash when I locked the session from the command line, the screen turned black but as soon as I moved the mouse cursor above it the desktop was there again: however it is not installed, it's a live. maybe that doesn't count?
<brainwash> melodie: probably
<phillw> melodie: my machine is still not clean install. I've just not had time. I do have a couple of VM's I can fire up that are 'virgin' if there is any help I can give.
<melodie> brainwash I start the install in vbox to compare with what will show after install
<Meris> Hmm, phillw On my search for the package I have encountered no less than 8 different bugs. I am beginning to have serious doubts about the stability of Lubuntu 13.10 as a whole )at least on my system)
<melodie> I think if the bug related to (xlock?) is in lubuntu it should also be found in other versions, such as Xubuntu?
<brainwash> yes, 13.10 is unpolished and was not ready for public release
<brainwash> ^ every spin
<melodie> same thought here
<brainwash> it feels like a snapshot on the way to 14.04 LTS
<melodie> I don't know, I would not say the same
<Meris> Right now, it seems to be this broken that I cannot report the bug on the system that is experiencing this bug. That is what I call alpha-quality, not more.
<melodie> last LTS also needed polish when it came out
<phillw> melodie: lubuntu has never had an LTS :D
<melodie> Meris I have often seen apport solved
<melodie> phillw yes but it is a special case, it's young
<melodie> the main distro itself and other derivated needed to get the updates during one or two months before being on the smooth run
<melodie> <melodie> Meris I have often seen apport solve
<melodie> <melodie> Meris I have often seen apport fail
<melodie> I meant fail
<greeter> lol
<melodie> not good for me doing two or three things at same time and think about several
<Meris> melodie, well, now I'm searching for the name of the crashing panel application, but when I use standard apps on the way (lxterminal, synaptic, apt-cache), I have encountered 8 more bugs.
<melodie> so much?
<Meris> Ah, yes, I forgot grep and less...
<Meris> Yes, alas so
<melodie> do they also fail?
<melodie> what does the crash you meet with look like?
<Meris> They don't fail completely, but they have quirks. Than again, it might also be specific for my system. After all, it's at a venerable age for a computer, 6 years old.
<malaphus> Hi all.  I did a do-release-update today and everything went fine, however I have a problem now; my SSH Keyring is no longer working.  I am forced to enter my passphrase every time I SSH to a remove server, whereas before the first time (after a reboot) I'd get a dialog asking for the passphrase, then it would be remembered
<malaphus> (went from 13.04 to 13.10)
<Meris> Ah, now we are getting somewhere. I've started openbox while redirecting stderr. and I get loads and loads of Gtk-Warnings about hidden elements.
<phillw> melodie: there were a lot of zero day updates launched today. Can you all please ensure you have them installed. nothing more annoying for a bug than "please update".
<phillw> It will be a couple of hours for my VM do update.
<Meris> On top of that, it eats through my battery life at an alarming rate. "Something" is clearly looping, leaking memory and performing a lot of unneeded opcodes on the way...
<melodie> Meris the computer on which I tested last is a T30 laptop of 13 years old
<melodie> the worse part of it is the FSB which is running at 99Mhz
<melodie> Meris I am unaware of opcodes, I have read the word here and there but I don't have any idea what it refers to
<melodie> phillw ok for the updates. Is zero day the other words for "critical bug updates"?
<Meris> melodie, opcodes are the things that are executed at the processor level: machine code.
<melodie> the strings containing hexa code?
<phillw> melodie: they are bugs that where known of, but not critical enough to make re-spins of the ISO's. Each respin of an ISO eats so much time up that the bug and release team do have to make a call as to what gets in.
<melodie> ok
<phillw> after installing, the 1st thing people need to do is to update their system, bug fixes do get queued up.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> Xubuntu has provided their version with vboxadditions :p
<melodie> I like that
<Meris> melodie, here you are, this Wiki article is quite summarized, so it won't take that long to read through: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opcode
<greeter> hmm. sounds like i have some documents to read :-)
<melodie> greeter :p
<melodie> thanks Meris
<Meris> np
<greeter> i'm migrating from fedora to lubuntu today. it's a nightmare trying to back up all the files i want to keep
<phillw> melodie: there is a new vbox out! I did have someone report that lubuntu would not run for him in Vbox; it behaved well for me. and I'm not someone who uses vBox as their default VM system :D
<melodie> 14 updates to do
<Meris> greeter, try to stick to your documents, e-mail and browser settings.
<melodie> phillw I run vbox in Archlinux
<melodie> Arch is my main distro :)
<Meris> greeter and if you have a password safe, be sure to include that one as well ;-)\
<phillw> I use virt-manager :)
<malaphus> I have a problem after upgrading to 13.10, my SSH Keyring is no longer working.  I am forced to enter my passphrase every time I SSH to a remote server, whereas before the first time (after a reboot) I'd get a dialog asking for the passphrase, then it would be remembered
<greeter> thank you Meris. that's basically all i'm saving. any larger files i want to keep i have backed up to usb devices
<Meris> malaphus, do you get an error message about "offending keys"?
<greeter> the nightmare part comes from that feeling that i'm forgetting some super important document somewhere that i'm only going to remember after clobbering the current system lol
<Meris> greeter, in that case splurge on a external HDD and backup your *entire* /home
<malaphus> Meris: Nope, no error, SSH just prompts for the passphrase instead of the dialog that normally appears
<greeter> well my /home is on a separate partition just for this kind of situation. although when i booted up the live cd i couldn't access the partition :-S
<Meris> greeter, I'm assuming that you've kept saves limited to your /home partition only. When my grandfather was still among the living, I was scouring the C:\ drive for any rogue .txt's, .doc's, and wp documents, which took a lot of time. After a while I felt I needed to be strict with him: "Only files that you save within "My Documents" will get backed-up and nothing else (apart from e-mail and browser settings of course... He learned qui
<Meris> ckly :-)
<greeter> basically that's it Meris. except for a cron job and one other configuration file everything i want to keep is in /home
<Meris> greeter, you did not encrypt your /home, now did you? It comes standard with *buntu installations nowadays...
<greeter> i didn't encrypt it. i tried encrypting a partition once and it was just an utter disaster so i've since stayed away from that lol
<melodie> phillw I don't know about virt-manager
<phillw> greeter: also, do make /home a separate partition :)
<greeter> i thought that's what i did. hmm
 * greeter shrugs
<greeter> ok one more thorough check to see if i forgot to back up anything
<melodie> phillw and in Archlinux Virtualbox is always the latest stable available (unless we would not update the system regularly or often)
<phillw> melodie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Virtual_Machines
<Meris> greeter, me as well. My laptop does use encrypted drives though, along with 2 factor authentication. Let them try brute-forcing a 5120 bits encryption with passphrase ;-) Of course, an assailant might go for the $5 wrench instead ;-)
<greeter> lol true enough
<greeter> well with me it's just one computer that is 11 years old in an old house with nothing valuable in it. not worried about intruders physically accessing the machine
 * greeter wonders why there's a copy of the fedora 13 live cd in his home directory
<Meris> greeter, if your / is on the same physical drive as your /home partition, why not go for a hard-link for that config-file and that cron-job?
<greeter> i'm not all that smart when it comes to linux :-S
<Meris> greeter, man ln
<greeter> ooh two more documents that need to be backed up
<greeter> should save my resumes and cover letters. i might need to waste hard drive space someday
<melodie> phillw "KVM (using virt-manager). Totally open source. " : I don't have any KVM capable cpu on my machines
<Meris> Gibarian, did you choose your nickname in honour of the cyber specialist featured in the movie Solyaris (1972)?
<phillw> melodie: ah well, it was worth a try!
<melodie> phillw is it faster than vbox?
<Gibarian> Yes, I did :-P
<Gibarian> I'ts my favorite novel
<Meris> Gibarian, ah, by Stanislaw Lem ! Yes, an absolute classic indeed :-D
<phillw> melodie: depends on faster.... kvm is built into the kernels so needs no added stuff. I started out with vBox but learned about kvm on a training course. It's what I use as default now, but do still have vBox for times when people have questions about it.
<melodie> phillw ok
<greeter> ok i think i have everything backed up now
<greeter> i can install new software from the command line with sudo apt-get right?
<melodie> Meris what about the gtk-warnings and so? Have you found what "eats" your battery life and how to handle it?
<melodie> "<Meris> On top of that, it eats through my battery life at an alarming rate. "Something" is clearly looping, leaking memory and performing a lot of unneeded opcodes on the way..."
<Meris> melodie, it is normally faster, but it has no GUI. That's why it might take a little longer to become comfortable with.
<melodie> Meris I'll see if one day I have a kvm capable cpu
<Meris> melodie, not yet. Nothing out of the ordinary shows up in ps or top.
<Meris> melodie, whcih cpu do you currently have?
<Meris> whcih => which
<phillw> Meris: it has a nice GUI.... virt-manager :)
<melodie> Meris hover above the icon "machine": http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55590/testcases/1302/results
<melodie> this is on a Dell
<Gibarian> Yes Meris, it is indeed :-)
<melodie> and there is a T30 with Pentium 4 with 1.86 Ghz
<melodie> the machine I am using to talk here has more power
<melodie>  AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor
<Meris> T30's are nice machines, but they are getting a bit old indeed...
<melodie> but no KVM in the flags i the amd II X2
<Meris> no, alas
<melodie> Meris yes, so I use it to demonstrate the GNU/Linux distros
<melodie> and have children play on light edu games on it one a while too (it's a strong machine)
<ianorlin> what part of panel is failing?
<Meris> melodie, my newest machine has a Haswell Hexacore i7 chip with integrated graphics HD4400
<melodie> the keyboard is in qwerty and we need azerty, but I'm used to have it mapped to azerty and else I can plugin a keyboard
<melodie> is hexacore 6 cores? :p
<Meris> ianorlin, are you talking to me? In that case, it's the Desktop Pager that's failing
<Meris> melodie, yes 6 corres, paired with 8GB of RAM. Plenty for my for school latop ;-)
<Meris> corres => cores
<melodie> Meris are you student or teacher?
<Meris> melodie, you should be able to select which keyboard yu are using, using the keyboard widget
<Meris> melodie, actually both. I'm a student of informatics and a trainer at my work.
<phillw> melodie: we had a very recent update for keyboards with 13.10. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_mapping_for_13.10_and_beyond
<ianorlin> yes sorry was afk reading up
<Meris> melodie, we mostly use Linux at work, but there are also a few people using a Mac(Book). No Windows, except for testing within a sandboxed virtual machine running on a stand-alone machine.
<melodie> Meris I am used to azerty and using qwerty is for me an intellectual exercise, I have no wish to learn qwerty
<melodie> and I mostly don't need to look at the keyboard while typing
<Meris> melodie, Azerty should be selectable from within the greeter, it's called French keyboard layout.
<greeter> hmm?
<phillw> melodie: is the azerty keyboard not listed? I only know of qwerty and dvorac
<Meris> melodie, you might be using Canadian or Belgian layout, it can't hurt to try.
<melodie> I don't understand what you do not understand
<melodie> the T30 has a qwerty keyboard: I could not find an azerty for it, so I just map it to azerty
<greeter> i don't understand why my nick was mentioned :-S
<melodie> Meris I don't use canadian or belgium layouts, I use fr with oss variant
<Meris> melodie, oss? what does that stand for?
<melodie> no idea
<melodie> it allows me to do this:
<melodie> Œ œ Æ æ
<melodie> and also:
<melodie> →
<melodie> ↑
<melodie> ↑↓
<melodie> À
<melodie> Ç
<melodie> …
<Meris> melodie, ah, AltGr Deadkeys I presume.
<melodie> AltGr and also AltGr+Shift
<Meris> melodie, wow, that's a lot of choices :-)
<melodie> ÆæÂ⢀ÊêÞþŸÿÛûÎÔôä„ßËë‚‘¥’ÐðÜüÏïĿŀĿÖĿ
<melodie> quite a lot
<melodie> “«”»®©← ↑↓→¬…×⋅÷−
<melodie> :D
<greeter> ok wish me luck, going to install lubuntu now. bbl
<melodie> greeter good luck
<greeter> thanks melodie. i'll either be back thanking you all for your help or cursing the day i thought i could do something intelligent :-P
<Meris> melodie, not sure about the proper name for that variant. Try selecting French Keyboard layout and selecting AltGr Deadkeys on the advanced settings,. That should work just fine.
<Meris> greeter, fingers crossed here,
<greeter> same here lol
<phillw> melodie: would be so kind as too look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LanguageSupport It's a long time since it was written and will most likely need updating :)
<melodie> I can look
<melodie> phillw it seems correct as far as I remember (not long ago)
<melodie> phillw about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_mapping_for_13.10_and_beyond
<melodie> lxkeymap was not working, or not anymore, is that right?
<Meris> melodie, greeter, Nice having you here (please be sure to greet phillw as well when he has recovered from the time-out). I need to sleep now.
<melodie> phillw !
<melodie> Meris> melodie, greeter, Nice having you here (please be sure to greet phillw as well when he has recovered from the time-out). I need to sleep now.
<melodie> melodie> phillw about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_mapping_for_13.10_and_beyond
<melodie> <melodie> lxkeymap was not working, or not anymore, is that right?
<melodie> phillw ?
<phillw> melodie: ??
<melodie> ah
<melodie> phillw read above please?
<phillw> the mapping of keyboards has been changed, Pierre was kind enough to send a set of instructions. If they do not work, i really do need to know!
<melodie> this is what I have used in Ubuntu Openbox Remix since : http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/BentoVillageProject/Configurations/System/usr/share/applications/keyboard-configuration.desktop
<melodie> not only used but provided. this is the safe way so far
<melodie> the Bento Village version (name of the project) has been provided only as a Desktop version, it's a very modest project, at same time it is provided as a "all languages" version, not localized to French for instance.
<melodie> what has changed in the mapping of keyboards ? Is that the reason why lxkeymap was not working anymore?
<phillw> melodie: " lxkeymap application is no longer installed by default,"
<phillw> hence the addition to the wiki and release notes.
<melodie> well this I have read, and what about former versions who would like to use a gui app?
<melodie> (I'll read your answer a little later)
<phillw> melodie: nothing has changed for the older versions... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> phillw this does not answer my main question. this would be a lead to my question: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lxkeymap&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<melodie> lxkeymap is still available, but, does -it- work?
<melodie> in the latest spin I had done it didn't work at all, no effect
<melodie> never mind, good night
#lubuntu 2014-10-13
<MACscr> Ok, so i installed vanilla ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and its a bit to slow, so did apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and rebooted. it still seemed to load unity 3d. Is there a step i am missing?
<silverlion> MACscr : on that login page there must be a way to change the setting in the upper right corner of your screen
<silverlion> at least that's where I change the DEs
<MACscr> ah, i missed that. Can i select the default there?
<silverlion> affirmative
<lion> hey peeps
<ForTheWin> hi
<ForTheWin> how do i change my gfx driver? i had to xforcevesa just to boot
<ForTheWin> my nvidia legacy binary driver version 304 has been applying changes for half an hour now and the progress bar hasnt budged a millimeter, help please?
<testdr> ForTheWin: nvidia Version 304 is an old one - thats out of my history - version 330+x is up to date
<Fudge> pcmanfm 1.2.2+bzr1387+201409300516~ubuntu14.04.1         seeing strange behaviour  "error desktop manager is not active"
<ianorlin> Fudge: you are in the lxde session and not openbox
<Fudge> actually in unity
<ianorlin>  yeah pcmanfm doesn't draw the desktop in unity
<Fudge> is there a switch to disable it trying
<Fudge> what it is trying to do is this rob       5687  0.1  0.2 741336 16952 ?        Sl   09:32   0:00 pcmanfm --set-wallpaper /home/rob/.config/variety/Downloaded/nasa_apod/HyadesLodriguss.jpg
<Fudge> ah --desktop-off
<Hulksmash> hi, as i put 10gb primary ext4 mount point / the rest of my free space becomes unusable
<Hulksmash> i need to make 2 logical positions ext4 /home and ext2 swap
<Hulksmash> partitions i mean
<Hulksmash> guess i had to adds the 2 logical partitions first before making the primary(which was 4th primary)
<phillw> Hulksmash: not making a lot of sense...
<phillw> as swap is 'swap' it is not ext2 etc.
<Hulksmash> i installed lubuntu but it won't boot imgur.com/oLgoYLV help please
<Hulksmash> phillw: thank you, noted
<Hulksmash> i still need help :(
<phillw> Hulksmash: are you booting from CD or USB?
<Hulksmash> phillw: usb boot works but post install boot hdd doesn't
<phillw> Hulksmash: when you boot the usb device, ask it to do a "check CD". that way we know your USB is not corrupt.
<Hulksmash> phillw: i've used this usb to install many distros
<phillw> usb writing is some what hit and miss at the moment
<phillw> Hulksmash: that matters not, it is if the ISO is corrupted that we need to check... only takes a few minutes :)
<Hulksmash> phillw: ok how do i check cd
<phillw> boot with it and select 'check CD', this also works on DVD / USB sticks, just a legacy name for doing the full md5 checksum.
<Hulksmash> check disc for defects
<Hulksmash> no errors found
<Hulksmash> it seems to be a problem with uuid?
<phillw> Hulksmash: good, that means we have a good ISO to install from
<phillw> I'm not familiar with your partition table, can you paste bin up your partition table....
<phillw> sudo fdisk -l
<Hulksmash> imgur.com/n0dvdB3
#lubuntu 2014-10-14
<Hulksmash> phillw: hope you can read despite the glare
<Hulksmash> sorry
<phillw> Hulksmash: I have to leave now. I can see it, but it is a bit messed up!
<Hulksmash> thank you for trying to help
<phillw> with having the partitions up, hopefully the night shift (for us EU / UK guys) can take over from USofA
<Hulksmash> have a nice day
<phillw> wxl: ping ?
<phillw> swap looks okay, but I'm not used to using windows to boot linux
<Hulksmash> what?
<Hulksmash> i use grub
<phillw> Hulksmash: your first three primary partions are NTFS.
<wxl> phillw: pong
<phillw> wxl: can you have a look at http://imgur.com/n0dvdB3 and offer some advice... It is already well past my bed time (again)
<wxl> Hulksmash: i'm around for abotu another 20 minutes
<phillw> Hulksmash: if wxl can assist, he will.
<wxl> then headed home from work
<wxl> what the heck is going on :)
<wxl> i have no dual boot experience either
<phillw> Hulksmash: it may be better to ask on the mailing list.
<Hulksmash> k than youphillw you are the man
<Hulksmash> thank
<wxl> so what happens when you try to boot, Hulksmash ?
<wxl> partitioning doesn't seem totally wrong
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs#Contact_Us ask on the General Mailing List
<Hulksmash> that screen happens it just sits there
<wxl> the partition screen?
<wxl> ic
<wxl> you might want to look at what /etc/fstab has in it
<wxl> and use blkid to figure out the uuids of all the partitions
<wxl> then using check that grub knows the right root to mount
<wxl> (fstab might tell you what you need so you don't have to use blkid)
<Hulksmash> imgur.com/oLgoYLV
<Hulksmash> sorry i meant this screen
<Aladiah> 	how to make Lubuntu 14.04.1 hibernate ?
<wxl> this might help with grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<Aladiah> I tryed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation   but it dont work !
<wxl> Aladiah: stupid question, but do you have swap set up?
<phillw> no such thing as a stupid question :)
<Aladiah> yes . . . , iam the UrielVIgilant.
<Aladiah> I reinstalled Lubuntu from zero. i forgot how to do this
<wxl> what happens when you try to hibernate Aladiah ?
<phillw> gn.
<Aladiah> It switch of th screen, and then the disk work a litle bit and then nothing. I move the mouse , the screen wake, and i have to put password to back lubuntu again
<Aladiah> switch off
<wxl> and what do you expect to happen?
<Aladiah> the computer should hibernate
<wxl> so that when you move the mouse, it doesn't wake?
<Aladiah> the only thing switch off is the screen not the computer
<wxl> what are you using to hibernate?
<Aladiah> everybody know lubuntu 14.04.1 have problems to hibernate, i found discussion about it on google but not solution
<Aladiah> i click on hibernate
<Aladiah> hey i think i found somthing 14.04: To activate hibernate in Ubuntu 14.04 read on the official documentation
<wxl> http://www.jasom.net/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-lubuntu-14-04
<Aladiah> i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html  is a little diferent from what i did doesn it?
<Aladiah> i already have 1.99 linux swap
<Aladiah> I have this inside my Fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555976/ so where i should put my UUID 47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646
<Aladiah> I think it is already there does it ?
<Aladiah> wxl :
<Aladiah> Where i should put the new line new line UUID=a6d4c93d-85f2-4c08-9a80-a1e18264846e none swap sw 0 0  ?
<Aladiah> wxl the line is already there
<ForTheWin> hi, i installed lubuntu and grub says wrong uuid and dumps me to initramfs, help please? how do i fix uuid?
<Aladiah> wxl : i follow your guide http://www.jasom.net/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-lubuntu-14-04  then it says " find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="". Change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646" and save it. "  but i only have this line inside my grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/8556098/    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="locale=pt_PT" , i should delete "locale=pt_PT" ?
<Aladiah>  i should delete "locale=pt_PT"  and change it to "resume=UUID=47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646" and save it. ?
<Aladiah> wxl there isnt none GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" instead there is a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="locale=pt_PT" , i should delete "locale=pt_PT" ?  and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646" and save it ?
<Aladiah> or i should change this one ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Aladiah> wxl : this didnt work for me http://www.jasom.net/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-lubuntu-14-04
<bellow> I have some bed stuff that when I wash the bed stuff it smells clean but after I dry it there is bad odor coming from them. More info in this link http://pastebin.com/Ard4SXiK
<Unit193> bellow: Not the channel for that.
<bellow> then wher is
<pAt___> bellow: #lubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> Not so much really.
<silverlion> pAt___ : hey how are you?
<bellow> hello
<pAt___> hey silverlion
<pAt___> still alive? )
<pAt___> ;)
<nss> Hello, I installed Lubuntu yesterday on a dinosaur from 2002 (single core Pentium 4 @ 1.6GHz, 512mB SDRAM, 64mB GeForce2 MX/MX 400 AGP GPU) and for the most part it runs very well considering the age of the hardware but there is a slight problem with graphical elements such as icons and pictures where they are too light as if the brightness on the screen was cranked all the way up. Is there any way to combat this or is it a hardware problem? This mach
<nss> ine ran Windows XP previously without any such problems albeit it was very, very slow to the point of unusability.
<leszek> nss: the geforce 2 mx is a very old graphicscard. I guess the nouveau driver is used for it by default. Maybe the old nv driver might be a better choice. Can you check which graphicscarddriver is in use with the terminal command: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A2
<nss> Hey leszek, thanks for the speedy reply, output for the command is as follows
<nss> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] [10de:0110] (rev b2)
<nss> 	Subsystem: CardExpert Technology GeForce2 MX Jumbo TV [10b0:0001]
<nss> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<leszek> so nouveau is indeed in use. I looked through packages.ubuntu.com but for 14.04 there seems to be no old nv driver available anymore
<leszek> nss: so you can only workaround it with other means
<leszek> nss: if its the overall brightness you could try playing with xgamma -gamma <value>
<leszek> nss: example: xgamma -gamma 0.8 should give you a slightly darker image on screen (normal value is 1.0)
<nss> I see, it's not a crippling problem considering the use cases of this computer and I will be using Lubuntu in the future as there's no hope of running this computer with heavier DEs. As for the brightness most screen elements display properly with rich colors and saturation and the problem seems to come and go with those elements that have it. Thank you for the help anyway.
<leszek> maybe its also a hardware problem as the device is quite old already
<leszek> especially those come and go problems are a symptom of it
<nss> That said, framebuffer-enabled terminal applications like w3m-img don't seem to have the problem unlike Firefox, the default image viewer and the taskbar which is where the bulk of the problems are. Also in some scrollable menus elements will disappear when hovered over and will reappear when dragging the scrollbar.
<Aladiah> My fresh new installation Lubuntu 14.04.1 hibernate using console, but dont with button menu, why ?How to solve ?
<holstein> i would refer to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1241786
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232814 in Ubuntu Documentation "duplicate for #1241786 Hibernate option is missing from menu in 13.10 even after trying to re-enable" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Aladiah> holstein : the command to creat the file is sudo nano /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla  ??
<holstein> Aladiah: not sure, friend.. im not interested in hibernation.. i find it similar in speed to shutdown and restart fresh.. so, i dont use it, since i need no benefits from it
<Aladiah> to create a  file on this path what it is the command on console ? /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<holstein> Aladiah: i would just make sure you have backups of the files you edit, and know how to repair them
<holstein> Aladiah: you can use nano..
<holstein> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<holstein> sudo nano /path/to/file
<Aladiah> ok thanks lets try
<Aladiah> holstein  that worked. thanks . i will put your link in my "improving Lubuntu Stuffs" for my next new install in future
<holstein> Aladiah: cheers
<Aladiah> ;0)
<Aladiah> yesterday i decided to format my laptop to install Windows XP, to let me update me nokia E63 and to play Onlive. Then i discovered my Vista Basic was damaged, but disk was already formatted, i reinstalled Lubuntu 14.4.1 from zero clean!
<Aladiah> I took advantages from the process, instead 20 Gb i have much less space  used
<silverlion> reboot needed. might be back later
<Hans_> When i run the last updtates it looks to be ok. But after some time a got a big box with a message who tell me one update flashplayer cud not be download and install. This is a permanent failure and so on.. Anyway when i try the flashplayer it is the lastest 11.2.
<absk007> while installing using Standard Installer Disc Img, does it download extra stuffs from internet while installing? Should I need to be connected?
<ianorlin> absk007: yes you should be connected to internet
<absk007> ianorlin, how much will it download?
<ianorlin> not quite sure on amount
<absk007> approx.?? around 100mb or 500mb, etc??
<ianorlin> not that sure
<ianorlin> it will download less if you don't check the update box but you will want those
<absk007> ianorlin, i'm low on internet speed & bandwidth.
<ianorlin> maybe wait for someone that knows better
<absk007> ianorlin, how to install lubuntu on a offline system?
<ianorlin> it takes the alternate installer
<absk007> ianorlin, So i should use the Alt. installer to install for offline systems? Which option to choose in the boot menu when i boot with the alt. disc?
<ianorlin> you choose the install lubuntu in alt installer
<absk007> ianorlin, will i be able to use internet and download the required softwares or update after installation?
<absk007> ianorlin, why the pg. lists two sets of desktop img and alt. img links? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<ianorlin> the alternate is also useful for older computers with a limited amount of ram
<absk007> ianorlin, will i be able to use internet and download the required softwares or update after installation?
<absk007> ianorlin, which softwares are installed by default in alt. install?
<ianorlin> the same as in regular but it doesn't have a live session
<ianorlin> do you already have a disc image because the downloading another would be more than the updates
<absk007> ianorlin, yeah! i've the disc img. 14.04.1
<ianorlin> does it have desktop or altenrate install on the name
<absk007> ianorlin, if i use unetbootin to make my usb drive bootable, then which option to choose in the boot menu
<absk007> ianorlin, alternate
<ianorlin> you have the install in boot menu there is no live session but you may want to choose check disk for defects
<absk007> ianorlin, why to check disc for defects?
<ianorlin> to make sure it installs properly and the disc will install a stable system
#lubuntu 2014-10-15
<ianorlin> yes you can check md5
<ForTheWin> lubuntu, lxle, and xubuntu all failed to boot after installation, so i gave up and installed mint. I kept getting can't find UUID. Anyone know why?
<ianorlin> can't find uuid?
<holstein> ForTheWin: no.. and the installers should actually be all quite similar.. so, i wouldnt assume that its something with the *buntu's
<holstein> ForTheWin: i would check the md5 sums, and maybe test my hard drive.. or, just use and enjoy mint since its working..
<ForTheWin> holstein: yeah, i think im done tinkering for now, just gonna live with mint xfce. thank you
<ForTheWin> ianorlin: yeah x wouldnt run, it dumps me to initramfs
<holstein> ForTheWin: those are quite different.. and if "x wouldnt run" i would think the iso is bad
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> or, the installation media
<ForTheWin> i did the check disc thing in the grub menu
<ForTheWin> of the livesession
<holstein> ForTheWin: "x wouldnt start" means you cant get to the live session, correct?
<holstein> so you ran a disk integrity check from the grub menu? before the live session?
<ForTheWin> no i got to the live session fine
<holstein> ForTheWin: what do you mean by "x wouldnt run" then?
<ForTheWin> x wouldnt start after installation success
<holstein> you mean, after installation failed?
<ForTheWin> installation finished without a hitch
<ForTheWin> but when i reboot, x wouldnt start
<holstein> i call that a hitch
<holstein> anyways.. at that point, thats when i test the hard drive
<holstein> could be, the drive is bad/failing.. and you sqeaked a mint install on it somehow
<ForTheWin> i think youre right
<ForTheWin> how do i test my hd
<holstein> i use gsmartcontrol.. it'll be installable from the repos on the live CD's or mint
<holstein> but, you want to run it from a live CD
<ForTheWin> right because i need the hd unmounted, correct?
<holstein> i would want that..
<ForTheWin> ok thank you i will lookfor gsmartcontrol
<wub_wub> Hi, I downloaded the alternate installer because I wanted to install lubuntu on a low end machine, before installing it on the real pc I decided to try it out in virtualbox, however the installer keeps crashing at the configure software part. Is this a known bug or something on my end?
<testdr> wub_wub: check the download iso - md5sum - last time i tried the alternate-lubuntu-iso (was version 14.04.0) it worked without flaws on a low-end-laptop with only 256mb-memory.
<wub_wub> testdr, yup it's correct, also the check disc for defects option runs fine. Could it be that this is an issue specific to my hardware/VM and that it won't happen on the machine I intend to install it on?
<wub_wub> I'm debating atm whether to try it out or just re-install windows xp which works
<testdr> wub_wub: if you run the lubuntu-iso in qemu, there should be no problem. But i suspect you are using windows-vm? May be there are some settings not available. As far i know, there could be a problem with pxe (it not available) and there is a low-mem-limit around at 100-200MB memory. The first install should be without internet-updates
<testdr> if pxe is not available - that could be the fault
<wub_wub> No I'm using xubuntu/virtualbox to try and install it, xubuntu and ubuntu installs fine with the default settings and 1gb of ram assigned.
<testdr> wub_wub: then poste the qemu-start-commandline for the iso
<wub_wub> As soon as I figure out how to do it, sure.
<testdr> wub_wub: it should be something like: qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -vga std -m 1G   -cdrom NameOfLubuntuISO
<wub_wub> Yeah... you know what, I'll just go with XP - I don't really feel like debugging this and don't want to waste any more of your time. Thank you!
<Anzerou> Good evening all.
<Anzerou> Hi snele
<Anzerou> Hi
#lubuntu 2014-10-16
<phillw> wxl: following on from a quick chat with the boss, I've sent an email to ask if lxqt and www.lxqt can both point to the same area.
#lubuntu 2014-10-17
<tom223> help
<tom223> my sound is not working
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> when i instaled Lubuntu i had windows xp sp2. Later i was replace (with norton ghost) image of instaled windows xp sp3 and i have error - when Lubuntu is starting there is message that it can't recognize partition where is windows and ask me if i want to wait or skip mounting, i used NTFS configuration tool and partition is mounted in system, but i still have that message when starting Lubuntu. How to fix this?
<rebelos> hello everyone how can i create a portable wifi hotspot
<rebelos> i m using 14.04 lts
<silverlion> rebelos, http://askubuntu.com/questions/129579/creating-a-hotspot-in-lubuntu
<zy3pD> there is a option in network manager applet
<rebelos> create a wifi network?
<rebelos> in nm-applet?
<zy3pD> yes, but first read article from silverlion
<rebelos> bud not working
<rebelos> it's not showing on my phone
<wxl> so you want your computer to act as a wifi access point?
<rebelos> yes
<wxl> not a trivial issue. read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<rebelos> i have a conecction from usb modem want to share it with my phone using wifi
<silverlion> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<silverlion> rebelos, see my second link
<rebelos> silverlion, seeing it :)
<wxl> there's also this rebelos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<wxl> again not trivial
<rebelos> thanks wxl
#lubuntu 2014-10-18
<Aladiah> 	how do i install this file ? OnLive_Ubuntu_Unpackaged.tar.gz
<acecipher> If you navigate to where it is in a terminal, you should be able to untar it.
<acecipher> Yeah, the command would be this:
<acecipher> tar xvzf OnLive_Ubuntu_Unpackaged.tar.gz
<Aladiah> i already unrared butu i dont know what to do with the folders and files on it
<acecipher> Does it have something called a makefile?
<acecipher> Inside the directory.
<gues[t]_10101> Is there any difference between installing eclipse on lubuntu and installing it on ubuntu? ( I mean when installing latest version by downloading from the eclipse website).
<gues[t]_10101> it's ok, got my answer now   :>
<absk007> how to disable timestamp?
<acecipher> Where, here? What client are you using?
<absk007> how to disable timestamp in lubuntu for files to protect my HDD from excessive wear?
<rww> Linux has used the relatime mount option for ext4 for a decent amount of time, which practically does this. If (after reading about relatime) you think turning them off entirely is a good idea, add the noatime option to /etc/fstab
<rww> I leave it to you and `man fstab` to figure out how, since it's not a particularly useful idea.
<manolos> Hello. I have a problem with lxde on ubuntu 14.04 (not lubuntu). when i click logout from menu i get nothing. on terminal when i run lxde-logout or lxsession-logout i get no output or anything. only when i run the command with sudo. how can i correct the problem?
<manolos> (when i run sudo lxsession-logout i get the windows with reboot,shutdown.. etc)
<manolos> in other words i can get to the logout menu as a simple user
<manolos> i cant*
<testdr> manolos: looks like you have mangeled your installation - could be only the user-configuration, what you can test with a new created user-account with admin rights - but if it is the same with a fresh user-account, you are fighting with other installed and running desktop-tools from other desktops like unity, gnome, kde, ... etc.
<testdr> manolos: if you want to go for lxde-desktop - there is the lubuntu-live/install version and it could be more easy and quicker to do a fresh install, than trying to figure out what you have running in the background or what was not started.
<manolos> thank you
<manolos> is lubuntu 14.04, lts?
<random_111> Hi everyone. I need to ask a quick question regarding dualbooting. I have a windows vista laptop. It's very slow, and I want to dualboot it with lubutu 1404. Is there any risk of destroying my windows install by hitting "install alongside windows" when installing from a usb stick? Thanks.
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> random_111: you should always have *all* important data backed up, regardless.. there is no "risk" or destroying data, but, a factual gurantee that that hard drive *will* fail sooner or later
<random_111> Thanks. I have a MS Office 2007 install on vist, that I don't want to lose... Do you know of any ways to backup Office. Thanks.
<random_111> vista*
<holstein> random_111: no.. you *will* lose it.. when that hard drive fails.. they all do.. sooner or later
<holstein> random_111: nothing about linux or lubuntu or ubuntu is preventing mircosoft from providing you a way to back that application up. but, AFAIK, there is no way that they allow for easily doing that per application
<holstein> i would make a clone backup of the entire OS, if need be.. using clonezilla, for example
<holstein> with a clone image, you can recover from that image when you have hard drive isssus, or breakage from misconfiguration
<random_111> Okay, I will look into it. Thank you very much guys. Very effective way to get your technical q's answered. Thanks
<fleet> hey folks. I accidentally removed that little shutdown icon in the bottom right. Can somebody help me get it back?
<fleet> anyone?
#lubuntu 2014-10-19
<SonikkuAmerica> Why am I getting stdin: Not a typewriter errors??
<adebabs> I once installed ubuntu os on my system which runs on windows xp platform....after the installation, i launched the ubuntu os, i logged in ,after a while it displayed one or more errors, there was no icon on the desktop i could launch apart from the ones at the very top right corner....please what can i do to rectify this problem
<Gamara> Hello I'm running lubuntu and I accidently removed the power button on my notifcation bar how do I add it back?
<Gamara> 14.04 is the verison I'm currently running
<Gamara> I cant believe such a thing would cause me such a headache
<silverlion> Gamara, I've removed it on purpose because you dont need it
<silverlion> Gamara, go Menu -> Sign off then you'll be able to choose from "logging out" "shutdown" "reboot" etc
<Gamara> i guess I have a power button
<Gamara> works the same
<silverlion> see? so no need for a headache ;)
<silverlion> if you want to have a Plan B just type "sudo shutdown -h now" in your Terminal and you'll get the same result ;)
<Gamara__> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew where I can get themes for lubuntu, I'm looking specifically for a dark theme
#lubuntu 2015-10-12
<Guest48097> hi , how can i download new lubuntu themes?
<chefpv> good morning
<virgilia> has anybody gotten Navi's Quest to run in vivd? I get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" and the binary from the webpage says "cannot execute binary file: Exec format error"
<wxl> virgilia: wuzzat?
<wxl> !info navis-quest
<ubottu> Package navis-quest does not exist in vivid
<wxl> !find zelda
<ubottu> Package/file zelda does not exist in vivid
<wxl> i don't see it in the repos at all
<wxl> virgilia: ↑
<wxl> virgilia: there, is of course, what's available out on the scary internets
<wxl> no md5 or anything
<wxl> virgilia: if you run `file ZeldaNSQ` you'll see is a 64 bit binary, so you need 64 bit userspace to use it. if your processor is 64 bit and you're install is 32, there are ways around that
<wxl> virgilia: if your processor is not 64 bit, complain at the developer
<virgilia> wxl: yes, that's the problem with the binary. You solced it, thanks. I'm on 32-bit here. But, seeing as I have the source code (from the scary internets), and it compiles without any problems (and doesn't through any i386 or x86-64 messages at me), should the result be 32-bit?
<virgilia> oh, yup its ELF 32-bit LSB exe 80386
<wxl> there you go :)
<virgilia> well, my compiled version says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<wxl> well that's a different problem
<wxl> i'd do a backtrace on it and give it to the developer
<virgilia> yes, how do I back trace?
<wxl> !backtrace | virgilia
<ubottu> virgilia: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<virgilia> ooo, I have to change my system config and reboot? Seems very un linux like
<wxl> virgilia: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Generation
<virgilia> ok, no segfault during gdb. program continues to run without crash (or further results)
<wxl> do you still have a gdb console?
<virgilia> yes
<wxl> and it's giving you a prompt?
<virgilia> (gdb) ▋
<wxl> then the program has somehow stopped
<wxl> try typing continue
<virgilia> oh, there it is "Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault." got it
<wxl> oh there you go :)
<wxl> don't hit continue then!
<virgilia> oh, and continue nets another segfault
<wxl> which makes sense
<virgilia> ok, got my file to send to the dev. thanks
<wxl> virgilia: since they do development on sourceforge, you could just attach it to a bug
<virgilia> oh, that too
#lubuntu 2015-10-13
<Captonjamason_> i found i custom icon theme (faenza-icon-theme) how do i install it
<Captonjamason_> im new to LXDE
<Captonjamason_> familiar with linux
<Unit193> !info faenza-icon-theme
<ubottu> faenza-icon-theme (source: faenza-icon-theme): Faenza icon theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (vivid), package size 15183 kB, installed size 66491 kB
<Unit193> Use synaptic, the software center, or apt-get install faenza-icon-theme
<tsimonq2> *sudo apt-get install faenza-icon-theme
<Captonjamason_> i already have it
<Captonjamason_> i mean actuelly install it to my  icons
<Unit193> Not install then, just switch to it.  Open lxappearance and set it.
<Captonjamason_> okay
<Captonjamason_> i didnt know thats what i had to do
<Captonjamason_> thanks Unit193
<Captonjamason_> okay and just one more quick question, how do i remove a repository
<Captonjamason_> i cant remeber
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Captonjamason_> thanks
<Captonjamason_> :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<Captonjamason_> i havent used ubuntu in around 3-4 months
<Captonjamason_> and compleatly new to LXDE
<tachibana> im new to
<tachibana> the task bar is ugly
<tachibana> the clock needs some weird code to not display army time
<tachibana> even when I load a taskbar background color panel image it still looks blocky
<tachibana> what is this windows 95
<utu8o> lubuntu needs to give a warning when the battery is almost empty instead of just shutting down without notice
<utu8o> or at least go into power saving mode like sleep or hibernate
<jirido> Hi. I installed ati propertary drivers but dont come true with them.. How do i revert from promt to opencource? Im on the sea and this laptop is al that i have.. so i have hard to check
<Chicken_Wrap> j #lubuntu-offtopic
<Chicken_Wrap> Sorry.
<jotik_work> this too is an offtopic message :D
<Chicken_Wrap> I like ice cream.
<jotik_work> roar
<Chicken_Wrap> Only mint, though. That is all.
 * wxl hates mint. Well, peppermint. Spearamint is pretty good.
<Chicken_Wrap> You fiend.
<Chicken_Wrap> Pistachio is pretty good too.
<wxl> heck yes.
 * jotik_work wonders why he is still on this channel... switched back to kubuntu a while ago.
<Chicken_Wrap> I'm having an issue with the live version of Lubuntu (15.04). Sometimes the icons on the desktop won't show up, so I have to {killall pcmanfm} and {pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu} for them to show up. Is anyone else having this problem?
<jirido> Hi i happened to try to install ati drivers but reverted by uninstall fglrx driver. Now thou video dont play well at all. I need an advice..
<ianorlin> jirido: did you blacklist the opensource drivers?
<jirido> ianorlin: no i do not think so.. not activly atleast
<ianorlin> maybe wehen you instaleld them?
<jirido> i just used the "aditional drivers" and checked in the "using video driver for AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates"
<tsimonq2>  /win 5
<tsimonq2> crap
<jirido> ianorlin: After that i used amdconfig --initialice -- infile=/etc/X11/xorg.conf but after uninstalling i deleted the xorg.conf file
<jirido> ianorlin: video plays but slugish .. what is the driver i should reinstall
<jirido> or how do i unblacklist?
<ianorlin> jirido: do you have a live media you can try booting?
<ianorlin> did it work with open source before?
<ianorlin> if it works with live then you might have misconfigured your install to break the graphics driver
<jirido> ianorlin: os graphics are al alright and video plays alright as long it is the original size... is that the graphics driver then?
<jirido> I have live manjaro and that works alright
<jirido> and yes it worked good. I have to enter compiz --rplace everytime i reboot to get window decorations even if compiz is my default so i thought changeing video drivers might have had an effect.. :(
<jirido> i was reading on this subject and realized that i had fglrx-core still installed.. and uninstalled it and will try to reboot and see if that will help
<ianorlin> wait you are using compiz?
<ianorlin> I though lubuntu default was openbox
<Unit193> Openbox is default.
#lubuntu 2015-10-14
<fdgfsgfdgwetttrw> ;
<fdgfsgfdgwetttrw> ;
<fdgfsgfdgwetttrw> ;
<fdgfsgfdgwetttrw> ;
<fdgfsgfdgwetttrw> ;
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm having an issue with my Lubuntu minimal install. I can't get network-manager to start on startup.
<DWSR> I've already edited /etc/network/interfaces to only include lo
<Juan_> Hola
<Mekanaizer> Hello
<Mekanaizer> A euestion not related to Lubuntu. Is there a linux distro that is useble and very very light?
<wxl> Mekanaizer: yep. lubuntu.
<Mekanaizer> Sure, but on a 233mmx 64mb machine it is low
<wxl> Mekanaizer: and that's going to be super low to do much of anything, including surf the modern internet.
<wxl> Mekanaizer: well, at least nothing graphical.
<wxl> Mekanaizer: if you really want a very base system, you could install ubuntu core and build from there.
<wxl> !minimal | Mekanaizer
<ubottu> Mekanaizer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mekanaizer> ok will try
<utu8o> Mekanaizer, maybe try SliTaz
<utu8o> i think it uses LXDE desktop also
#lubuntu 2015-10-15
<tachibana> long time no see
<ianorlin>  tachibana anyway I can help ?
<tachibana> ianorlin, anyway 'I' can help youuu?
<ianorlin> try to confirm a lot of bugs but that is probably not doable in a day
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~walterorlin/+bugs?orderby=status&start=0
<mbodomi> hi
<mbodomi> problem following: ive got lubuntu installer stuck at kb layout....
<mbodomi> what should i do to troubleshoot
<mbodomi> ?
<genii> mbodomi: Use the TAB key to key to make a selection and the ENER or RETURN key to select it
<genii> ENTER, rather
<mbodomi> genii: continue is greyed out
<mbodomi> and the dots are spinning since forever
<ivanx507> hello i need help with qt creator, i try to install it and say that the dependencies are broken
<ivanx507> I use lubuntu 14.04.3
<mbodomi> hmm did you try 'sudo apt-get install -f' ?
<ivanx507> let me see
<ivanx507> nothing
<ivanx507> i dont now only happens in lubuntu, in ubuntu,xubuntu,etc works
<krytarik> ivanx507: We'd need to see the full output, of course.
<krytarik> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ivanx507> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12790104/
<ivanx507> is in spanish but is easy to understand the context :P
<krytarik> Yep, no problem. :)
<mbodomi> and the dots are still spinnin
<krytarik> ivanx507: Try to install it through Synaptic.
<mbodomi> cant get past keyboard selection
<ivanx507> the synaptic said that will unistall the lubuntu-dekstop, abiword,synaptic, and a lot of xorg packages D:
<ivanx507> and lubuntu-core,a lot of libraries
<ivanx507> wait synaptic no, i put by accident xP
<krytarik> ivanx507: So better not do it then, I guess. :P
<ivanx507> i will use the installer fron qt page :P, it install in /opt
<ivanx507> Thanks for the help :P
<krytarik> Sure. :)
<mbodomi>  anyone! which log files should i look into if 15.04 lubuntu installer cant get past keyboard selection??
<mbodomi> not the first but after selecting partitions and stuff
#lubuntu 2015-10-16
<asdpa> (15.04) My taskbar just has "Run" and "Logout" on it, and I don't know how to get my applications back
<asdpa> Is there a terminal command to open lxpanel-menu settings?
<hateball> You cant rightclick the panel at all?
<asdpa> I can, but panel preferences isn't what I want
<asdpa> I want to get back "System Tools" and the like
<asdpa> Now I'm getting "Invalid menu directory" when I click on the PCManFM launcher on the dock...if anyone out there can see this, how can I fix this?
<asdpa> "Invalid menu directory: Accessories/PCManFM.desktop" is what I see. I don't know how I screwed this up, but I need help!
<utu8o> is it possible to connect a desktop computer to a lubuntu laptop and share the wireless internet with the desktop?
<MaxFrames> hello
<Guest1_> Is samba nessesary to sharing folders and files on lubuntu ? Is there other ways ?
<aedigital> i think nfs is good
<genii> For *nix-*nix nfs is good, but if you want to share stuff with Windows, you're pretty much stuck with samba
<Lubuntu2> How can i connect a external HDD ? It will not read. Is lubuntu supports NTFS ?
<Lubuntu2> How to mount the extwrnal HD  ?
<redwolf> yes, NTFS is supported
<redwolf> how are you trying to connect it?
<Lubuntu2> I connect with USB.
<redwolf> use gnome-disks to see what kind of this it is
<redwolf> but it should connect
<Lubuntu2> It is 320GB NTFS.
<redwolf> what Lubuntu version do you have? even it's not important
<redwolf> and your PC?
<Lubuntu2> It is 14.04.3. a nettbook.
<redwolf> then it's non sense, it should work
<Lubuntu2> The disk works fine in windows.
<redwolf> did you format it using Windows or Linux?
<Lubuntu2> I just started to work.
<Lubuntu2> I learn something new.
<redwolf> :)
<Lubuntu2> I needed to remove a cable. i used a external sata to the windows.
<Lubuntu2> thanks anyway.
<redwolf> okies :D
<tachibana> help ive installed lubuntu desktop over xubuntu and the xubuntu bootup screen appears and I would like the sleek sexy lubuntu startup screen thanstead
<wxl> !purelxde | tachibana
<ubottu> tachibana: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<tachibana> okay thank you
<tachibana> muchlove hopefully this guide doesn't corrupt my install and set me back to square 1 again like the other few guides I tried
<wxl> tachibana: we've recommended it for years without problems that i'm aware of
<wxl> tachibana: personally, though, i think doing a lubuntu install is going to make your life happier XD you could always copy your /home folder and copy it back
<tachibana> lubuntu-desktop has already helped me alot
<redwolf> anyway, tachibana, if you want to change your plymouth (splash) theme use this command: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<tachibana> here we go
<tachibana> lol
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> if anything goes wrong (I doubt it) you can always use "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --reinstall" to fix it :)
<tachibana> oh yeah lol
<tachibana> in there like swim wear
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> it went fine, I guess :)
#lubuntu 2015-10-17
<Latrodectus> um i've run into a glitch with an lxde panel... I set said panel as dynamic and hidden, but now i can't un hide it. Is there a way to edit my panels via a config file?
<NOOB_> how come synptic has no transmission update?
<NOOB_> like i can 'manually' update, but i am curious why the update is not mainstream for lbuntu?
<NOOB_> it is more that i would like to knwo how to answer such a question
<krytarik> !sru | NOOB_: Do you mean this?
<ubottu> NOOB_: Do you mean this?: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<NOOB_> krytarik: i'll look and see
<NOOB_> interesting
<NOOB_> thank you sir
<krytarik> Sure.
<hunterox35> Hello
<redwolf> hello hunterox35 :)
<hunterox35> How r u bro
<redwolf> good!
<redwolf> how's your day?
<hunterox35> fine thnx !
<hunterox35> and urs
<redwolf> quiet :)
<hunterox35> great !
<hunterox35> I'm new on here ? how does it work here
<redwolf> well, welcome!
<redwolf> there're no specific rules. if you need to ask just do it
<redwolf> if there's people who can help you they will do
<redwolf> if not we can always head you to the proper place
<hunterox35> that's Lind of u !
<redwolf> :)
<hunterox35> kind of u redwolf
<redwolf> or there's no need for asking for help, you can simply stay :)
<hunterox35> I 'm linux user And i'm looking for tutorials About linux And web application pentesting !
<redwolf> sorry, web application what?
<redwolf> oh penetration tests
<hunterox35> Pentesting Web Application
<hunterox35> Yes *
<redwolf> there's a Linux distro designed for that
<hunterox35> yeah Kali linux
<hunterox35> Or Achlinux
<redwolf> backbox is the classic
<redwolf> https://n0where.net/best-linux-penetration-testing-distributions/
<hunterox35> u mean it's better than Kali ?
<redwolf> it's more famous, and it has a better support. not sure about the "quality". I never used them
<redwolf> Caine, for example, is based on Ubuntu
<hunterox35> yeah Seen it ! I'm using kali linux on my vmware
<redwolf> I can't help very much on these, they're not "usual" distros :)
<hunterox35> Never Tried another one I think kali 2.0 is better distro
<redwolf> distrowatch made a nice report about Caine, but I'm not really interested on those
<redwolf> sorry :)
<hunterox35> What are u interested in ?
<redwolf> Lubuntu :)
<redwolf> I know, that was expected :D
<hunterox35> Lubuntu ?
<hunterox35> is it like ubuntu ?
<redwolf> you are in its channel :)
<hunterox35> yes
<redwolf> yes, it's the lightweight version of Ubuntu, using LXDE as its desktop environment
<hunterox35> i just joined it
<redwolf> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<hunterox35> cool the only thing i hate in ubuntu is the unity mode
<redwolf> or http://lubuntu.me
<redwolf> you're welcome the the Facebook groups too
<hunterox35> did any one tell you you are a nice Guy :)
<redwolf> O.O thanks! :D
<hunterox35> very generous And Welcomming
<hunterox35> I like that
<redwolf> I like to help people
<hunterox35> Me too
<hunterox35> When i can
<redwolf> that's why we do this, to help us each other
<hunterox35> yeah nice gesture
<redwolf> see? and I had a nice feedback, instead a troll one. so thanks :)
<hunterox35> tell me Does it have a same Reppo as ubuntu ?
<redwolf> yes, we share the same repos
<redwolf> like Xubuntu, Kubuntu...
<redwolf> but our desktop is highly customised to be lighter
<hunterox35> Great I4ll think about trying it
<hunterox35> the 64 bit only 690
<hunterox35> mg
<redwolf> it should fir on a CD, yes
<redwolf> the URL I told you above explains what apps we use
<redwolf> but you can always use the Software Center to add any other available
<hunterox35> yes it's better and safer to use Software Center
<redwolf> indeed
<hunterox35> i'm downloading it right now try it on vmware then if i  like it i'll set it as the main OS
<redwolf> that's great! :)
<Lubuntu2> I think i found a bug. when you goto dectop settings advanced and set it to "show menus provided by windows managers when desktop is cliced". The menu dont works when you clic on something. it is like i am loged out and need to log into lubuntu again.
<Lubuntu2> This in 14.04.3
<ianorlin> argh that unfortanely is still broken in 14.04 but is fixed in 14.10 and later although 15.04 has a broken icon for lxpanel that a fix for wily is out
<ianorlin> and then gone
#lubuntu 2015-10-18
<Lubuntu2> My cpu is 64 bit and 1GB ram. Should i use 32 or 64 bit lubuntu ? Some say 32 bit is best.
#lubuntu 2016-10-17
<janemeyers> Dissident Speaking Out - Gerhard Ittner "Alfred and Gerhard, well done! This video packed so much truth in a clear easy to understand way for all to quickly grasp. By using voice-over, and not subtitles, you have vastly increased your audience. A big hug and love to my German cousins, from an Englishman ;-)﻿"
<PiperPPR> Donald Trump versus the New World Order - 1 of 4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAOcccVmaYE
<LisaStowers> Filthy Hebrew Media: “It’s illegal for non-Jews to read Wikileaks, goyyim must trust our interpretation”
<LisaStowers> https://crushzion.k0nsl.org/
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone can help me please to use the whole screen of the 10.1" tablet with other resolution than 1920x1080, or the only way is to do "software stretching with xrandr" or "rescale the UI" ? Fluxbox is the only installed environment on a Lubuntu-core minimal mini.iso command line installation. Thank you.
 * elliot007 says hi
<elliot007> I'm stuck while installing lubuntu
<hateball> elliot007: Stuck how?
<elliot007> It almost finished, but then it shows Bootloader install failed
<elliot007> I tried again and it got stuck again then I tried in virtualbox and it got stuck again
<elliot007> check this screenshot from virtualbox
<elliot007> http://imgur.com/a/oQmFi
<elliot007> anybody??
<omsoder> excellent and very revealing video. the jews need to now wake up and join the good side. after they realize how they were lied to and used all these years they should have the same hatred for the evil of this deception that I have, and stop the insanity of defending this absolute fraud.﻿
<trophybart> "Collective Complicity part 1" https://youtu.be/hxTpx_l0zmE
<lozusr> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/17/%23lubuntu.html
<lozusr> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/17/%23lubuntu.html
<lozusr> I just reported it to #freenode
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please is there any way to enable right click on a touch screen device with Lubunut-core minimal installation and Fluxbox the only installed environment? Thank you.
<duda> hello
<duda> in Lubuntu 16.10 I have problems to start seamonkey
<duda> I have unzipe the archive file in the home directory and create a starter
<duda> but it doesn't work
<duda> I think it is up to the user rights
<n-iCe> wxl: hello!
<n-iCe> Did you upgrade already?
<wxl> n-iCe: been playing with development versions for quite a while. what's up?
<n-iCe> debelopment?
<n-iCe> is it not ready yet?
<n-iCe> deve*
<wxl> n-iCe: i've been running it for a long while
<wxl> n-iCe: what's your question?
<n-iCe> ooooh
<n-iCe> that one, if you already upgrade
<n-iCe> thinking on doing it
<wxl> if you're sticking to LTS i wouldn't suggest it (obviously) but otherwise, why wouldn't you?
<taiebot> Hi just installed 16.10 and have observed a really strange behaviour. Some menus are like dancing when you entering in to them. For example on document-viewer, if you go File and enter the menu you can see that there is like a slight shift . On libre-office this happens also. I believe this is a linked to the theme lubuntu-default. If i select an other theme i do not observe this behaviour.
<wxl> taiebot: didn't notice that but i see it now. file a bug against lubuntu-artwork
<taiebot> wxl: Doing it now
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1634237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634237 in Lubuntu Artwork "Lubuntu 16.10 dancing menus" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> taiebot: triaged as best i could. now we wait for redwolf to fix it :)
<n-iCe> redwolf:
#lubuntu 2016-10-18
<lee1> Hello, I just installed 16.04.1 lubuntu, it's not recognizing my sound or wireless adapter. It does see my ethernet adapter, but no wifi. Older computer Acer Aspire 4520
<lee1> Can anyone help
<tsimonq2> lee1: I would suggest sending an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com if you don't get a quick response.
<tsimonq2> lee1: Unfortunately I'm busy at the moment, so I can't help you, but that's what you should do if nobody else comes around. :)
<lee1> tsimonq2: thanks
<tsimonq2> lee1: No problem. :)
<H2> I had installed Lubuntu 16.04 x64 but was not able to play DVD either with VLC or gnome media play, thanks.
<tsimonq2> H2: Were you around for my response to lee1? Just curious.
<H2> tsimonq2: Unfortunately, not... I just joined.
<tsimonq2> H2: I'm busy at the moment so I'm unable to help you with your problem, but if nobody comes around, you should send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com and you'll get a decent response within a day or two. :)
<H2> Oh, I see.  Thank you for your recommendation.
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: We should change the topic to include "If you don't get an answer within a reasonable amount of time, send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com and you will get an answer within a day or two."
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
<dust> because of this steam dosnt work
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please is there any way to enable right click to use it on the touch screen device with Lubunut-core minimal installation and Fluxbox the only installed environment? I've been trying with easystroke, but no result yet. I would really appreciate any clue . Thank you.
<FireStriker> hey
<FireStriker> i need a little bit of help, the download links at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu dont work for me.
<FireStriker> hello
<FireStriker> nvm i durped
<dust> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23342903/
<uio> I was downloading lubuntu 16.04.1 but the download stopped at 502 MB... so I started another dowload of the same file and it is advancing... is there a server issue?
<uio> I am using this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you use http ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try download torrent
<FireStriker> try the torreent front page
<FireStriker> downloaded it quicky and i have bad internet
<uio> JohnDoe_71Rus: I am retrying the download, but if it doesn't work I'll give the torrent a go. Thanks
<uio> JohnDoe_71Rus: It looks like it is going pas the 502 mark on the second download. Weird.
<uio> Hi, trying to install lubuntu 16.04 alongside Windows 7, but there is not this option in the install process... what should I do?
<uio> I tried to free up space from Windows following this link : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<uio> But even after that, it just shows up as 'free space' when I select the do something else option...
<uio> I've seen some screenshots showing 'install Lubuntu alongside Windows 7", but I can't seem to access this option...
<thelef> hello
<wxl> thelef: need something?
<thelef> when I install lubuntu all I get is the prompt.  How do I get a gui
<wxl> did you check the disc (or install media) for defects?
<wxl> not to mention did you check the hashes of the iso?
<wxl> cuz downloading/copying errors DO happen. and one bit can make all the difference.
<wxl> lunch calls
<wxl> meanwhile
<wxl> !md5 | thelef
<ubottu> thelef: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thelef> ok thanks
<i8igmac> new user here... i like it on my thin mini itx budget build
<i8igmac> apt-cache search firmware-atheros | not exist
<i8igmac> im running a dist-upgrade now.
<wxl> i8igmac: what are you trying to accomplish?
<i8igmac> i would like to make sure im using the latest atheros firmware.
<i8igmac> when i run `iw list` the max bit rate shows 54.0 Mbps... these cards where advertised 300Mbps
<wxl> is this a proprietary driver?
<i8igmac> it would seem as if, its generic? firmware-atheros does not exist in the repo
<wxl> the drivers are kernel modules. they usually don't.
<wxl> unless they're some proprietary thing, in which case, you'll need to do some hunting anyways
<wxl> you can see the current driver with `lspci -nnk`
<i8igmac> oh thats nice
<i8igmac> Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<i8igmac> i have hunted down some firmware-atheros before. but so far dpkg didnt like the packages i tried
<i8igmac> if i was to add a repo, might you suggest a good one to add?
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/121932/ath9k-driver-reinstallation#121979
<i8igmac> thank you ill check it out
<wxl> i can't myself confirm this works for sure
<wxl> this suggests it should just be in the kernel https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<wxl> our upstream debian also includes it https://wiki.debian.org/ath9k
<wxl> i8igmac: might want to check if your particular chip is covered
#lubuntu 2016-10-19
<nrt> hello all!
<nrt> Running Lubuntu 16.04 LTS and want to upgrade to Lubuntu 16.10. However, in the list of packages to be installed, it shows that "unity" is included. Isn't that "wrong"? That is, will the full Ubuntu about to be installed?
<theGD> hello, when will the LXQt be included in Lubuntu? Is it going to be in an update of 16.04?
<hateball> theGD: you can try it out now, but I think the aim is to have it be default in 17.04
<leszek> theGD: 16.10 is out already with LXDE so I guess at least until the next LTS release it will be there. So technically yes the sucessor to LTS 16.04 will have LXQt
<hateball> http://lubuntu.me/yakkety-released/
<hateball> this mentions 17.04
<leszek> :)
<srlegend> Montana Rant: funneling the dissent right back to the beginning, while keeping everyone w-i-t-h-i-n the system they control. This one's called "Recycling the Dissent" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dDQt5bR7zo
<emansije> Links for torrent files in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu are broken. Someone reused the xenial links and forgot to change the path to yakkety.
<FireStriker> hey i need a little bit of help i am looking to install Lubuntu as a duel boot how do i do that, also want some suport in case anything go wrong
<hateball> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FireStriker> how many gb is a install of Lubuntu
<needHelp> hi
<needHelp> i just broke my lubuntu dist and need to restore it
<needHelp> any help?
<wxl> needHelp: clarity on what exact causes and symptoms there are would be helpful
<needHelp> look, i was running perfectly my lubuntu in a hp mini with 2gb ram
<needHelp> but i have de newby an silly idea to change my desktop envirnment
<needHelp> so i installed gnome
<needHelp> then i start the netbook and i have no option for doing anything
<wxl> have you considered asking the gnome folks?
<needHelp> nope
<wxl> that'd probably be helpful
<needHelp> thanks
<wxl> of course if you just uninstall gnome i'm sure everything will work just fine
<needHelp> can i do it from tty?
<wxl> yep
<needHelp> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome
<needHelp> it is correct_
<needHelp> ?
<wxl> just purge is sufficient
<needHelp> thanks man
<wxl> and i'm not sure that's the right package name
<needHelp> will try
<wxl> assumedly you know because you installed it :)
<needHelp> i can find it with dpkg --get-selections?
<wxl> you can dig around in /var/log/apt/history.log
<needHelp> ok
#lubuntu 2016-10-20
<b0hr> hi guys someone has experience running photoshop cs6 over lubuntu?
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please which is the best way to add fluxbox to automatically start at boot. Thank you.
<FireStriker> hello i just installed Lubuntu last night and today it has poped up with an update were its saying Ubuntu not Lubuntu, is that normal? i know Ubuntu and Lubuntu are practicaly the same
<FireStriker> Help i just installed an update and was restarting it it has rebooted and i have chosen to boot into Lubuntu but its holding at a black screen, its been holding for a while now what do i do?
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please, how to autostart - autologin fluxbox at the boot please? Thank you.
<yeh_0x0h> Hello.
<yeh_0x0h> Does Lubuntu contain propietary blobs/software by default?
<yeh_0x0h> Is it as bad as Ubuntu when it comes down to propietary v.s. non-propietary sofware?
<yeh_0x0h> *A neckbeard-ed bloke wonders.*
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: how is Ubuntu bad in this regard?
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: iirc they have a script for installing everything proprietary a regular user can need.
<LuMint> with GUI, too
<yeh_0x0h> @LuMint well the fact that Ubuntu (allegedly) contains propietary software by default, and a version of the linux kernel with binary blobs.
<LuMint> afaic, it doesn't because legal issues.
<LuMint> mint used to, but now it doesn't, too
<LuMint> but don't get my word for it, i'm not so sure, there may be something I overlooked.
<yeh_0x0h> @LuMint Sorry disconnected.
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: besides, how is it a bad practice? I'd love to have a distro with nvidia drivers by default, because nouveau is painful to use on desktop
<LuMint> no hardware acceleration, CPU processes GUI rendering, occasional weird freezes
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: do I need to copy what I've written after that?
<LuMint> <LuMint> afaic, it doesn't because legal issues.
<LuMint> <LuMint> mint used to, but now it doesn't, too
<LuMint> <LuMint> but don't get my word for it, i'm not so sure, there may be something I overlooked
<yeh_0x0h> Well Nvidia drivers is a different matter. There's no alternative to get your GPU to work if it's NVIDIA.
<yeh_0x0h> And thank you for copying what I missed.
<LuMint> iirc they have a script for installing everything proprietary a regular user can need
<LuMint> anyway, if you go for netinstall/minimal, you can be sure, I think.
<yeh_0x0h> The reason I asked about this issue with Lubuntn (and Ubuntu) is because on the other hand you see a distro based on Ubuntu with no propietary parts or binary blobs whatsoever.
<yeh_0x0h> >Trisquel, a GNU/Linux distribution based on Ubuntu that's oriented toward small enterprises, domestic users and educational centers.
<swift110> hey ALL
<LuMint> hi
<yeh_0x0h> Hello swift.
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: idk really, perhaps swift110 can answer your question better.
<yeh_0x0h> Thank you anyways for the info you provided, mint.
<LuMint> yw
<LuMint> >Mint still includes proprietary software (like Flash) and codecs out-of-the-box, but this has become less of a differentiating feature. The latest versions of Ubuntu allow you to enable a single check box during installation and Ubuntu will automatically grab the proprietary software and codecs you need, without any additional work required
<LuMint> as of now Mint doesn't include it either. They provide a GUI script to download it upon installation.
<yeh_0x0h> Interesting indeed. I noticed this before when I installed Ubuntu a while back.
<swift110> hey LuMint how ar eyou
<swift110> hey yeh_0x0h
<LuMint> i'm fine, thanks :) and you?
<yeh_0x0h> Not so bad. What about you?
<swift110> im good LuMint and yeh_0x0h
<yeh_0x0h> @LuMint too bad Trisquel is probably going to take some time. Worst case scenario, till april of 2017 considering their past releases.
<yeh_0x0h> It's based on Linux-Libre kernel and is entirely open source.
<yeh_0x0h> I'm just bringing this as an example to project on Lubuntu. Literally looked up "Lubuntu free meter" hoping there would be some statistics or meter about how open source the distro is lol.
<swift110> hmm
<yeh_0x0h> swift110, are you a bot? :P
<yeh_0x0h> Not trying to be offesnsive if you were a human.
<swift110> wow
<swift110> I am definately a human
<yeh_0x0h> Sorry 'bout that. xD
<yeh_0x0h> On a scale from 1 to America. How free is Lunbuntu? In terms of containing pre-installed propietary software. Binary blobs in the disro/kernel.
<yeh_0x0h> Asking again so new users would hopefully have something.
<swift110> lol
<yeh_0x0h> heh.
<yeh_0x0h> Lubuntu*
<yeh_0x0h> That's a candidate pick-up line on tinder.
<yeh_0x0h> licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-NoDerivatives 4.0 International License.
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: why it it bad again?
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: yet another fork of a fork?
<yeh_0x0h> What's bad? Lubuntu?
<yeh_0x0h> I'm not saying it's bad.
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: no, Trisquel. Lubuntu isn't really a fork
<yeh_0x0h> Ah. Well Trisquel is a based of Ubuntu and Debian. But with Linux-Libre Kernel (no binary blobs) and stripped from Ubuntu's propietary software.
<LuMint> yet another Frankendebian? I thought LMDE was bad enough not to repeat it.
<yeh_0x0h> lol
<LuMint> >2017 wouldn't think blacklisting packages would take em that long
<yeh_0x0h> Talk about a Mint expert.
<yeh_0x0h> Had to actually look up what LMDE is. Thought it was a WE.
<yeh_0x0h> DE* desktop env
<LuMint> WE?
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: i don't understand the hopes you have for Trisquel
<swift110> lol
<yeh_0x0h> xD
<yeh_0x0h> I'm not a Trisquel Shill lol
<LuMint> i'm not saying you are
<yeh_0x0h> I just used it as an example to convey my concerns.
<swift110> i see
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: what do you want from a linux distro?
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: actually, I think I rememberd something. IIRC RMS uses Trisquel "friends installed for me"
<yeh_0x0h> That's a valid question. Well a programming environment. And I like CLI.
<yeh_0x0h> CLI is better for a power user than GUI.
<wxl> this might be non-support related? i.e. better for #lubuntu-offtopic?
<pabloevia> Hi there.  I am a total beginner with Linux and Ubuntu in general.  I have installed Lubuntu in my old netbook Toshiba with Atom processor and 1GB of RAM.  Everything is running smoothly, but for some reason when I close the lid of the computer (so the system sleeps), afterwards the system freezes and I have to reboot in order to work again.  Could
<pabloevia>  you please provide me some assistance in this issue?
<joel135> Maybe it's a problem with the network adapter.
<joel135> Maybe the swap partition is too small.
<pabloevia> Thanks for answering.  is there any way to figure out which could be the problem?
<joedoe47_> Press alt+Ctrl+del should pop up system monitor see if swap is greater than or equal to the amount of ram you have. If swap is smaller, its a problem with swap, easy fix.
<joedoe47_> You could also try putting it to sleep and seeing system logs by reading through all the stuff from the dmseg command. That will tell you if there is some hardware that it can't turn on or has drivers for it but its a lot of reading.
<LuMint> s/dmseg/dmesg
<yeh_0x0h> I'm so stupid, missed the 5 messages I had here
<yeh_0x0h> >.<
<yeh_0x0h> did you send anything LuMint?
<LuMint> when?
<yeh_0x0h> just an hour ago or so
<yeh_0x0h> I'm joining the Lubuntu realm anyways
<yeh_0x0h> I was just asking lol
<yeh_0x0h> I like to know background info about my shit lol
<yeh_0x0h> Anyhow, what's a Mint shill doing here?
<yeh_0x0h> Mint, I found something
<yeh_0x0h> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vrms
<yeh_0x0h> might be sufficient as for the packages
<yeh_0x0h> Lubuntu is Debian based?
<yeh_0x0h> Cuz VRMS works on Debian-based distros
<swift110> hmm
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: you sound like a 4chan runaway :)
<yeh_0x0h> yep : ( that'll be me
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: you should put more work in your reading comprehension skills if you see any mint shills here.
<LuMint> no offence
<yeh_0x0h> well your says Mint pretty clearly lol
<yeh_0x0h> your nick*
<LuMint> it doesn't
<LuMint> it's LuMint
<yeh_0x0h> You're using Camal-casing naming convention! this nick is split into 2:
<yeh_0x0h> Lu + Mint
<yeh_0x0h> Idk what Lu is, but Mint suggested Mint the distro
<yeh_0x0h> at least to me
<yeh_0x0h> you might have a different semantical meaning to this syntactic token :P
<yeh_0x0h> *drops the mic* (shamelessly)
<LuMint> actually, it does refer to Mint, Lu standing for LXDE
<yeh_0x0h> oooh
<yeh_0x0h> see
<LuMint> or *Lu*buntu
<yeh_0x0h> yeah or that
<yeh_0x0h> lol
<yeh_0x0h> you got me, I admit it
<yeh_0x0h> but before I do, ima just say this:
<yeh_0x0h> regarding your 4chan runaway notice, ima tell you this:
<yeh_0x0h> takes one to know one
<yeh_0x0h> :P
<yeh_0x0h> I used to be a lurker but not a shitposter
<wxl> !language | yeh_0x0h
<ubottu> yeh_0x0h: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yeh_0x0h> Sorry 'bout that. Got carried away.
<yeh_0x0h> My apologies.
<yeh_0x0h> Happy now, bot?
<krytarik> Well, it's more of a common term anyway.
<yeh_0x0h> Thank you for your help, LuMint.
<yeh_0x0h> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vrms
<yeh_0x0h> In case somebody asks about the existence of propietary packages in Ubuntu/its derivates.
<yeh_0x0h> Have a good one.
<viju> Hi, I do not hear any sound coming out of speakers / headphones
<viju> What could be issue? It was fine yesterday.
<viju> the issue*
<viju> oops,
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: yeah, that's a nice package.
<viju> Just tried alsamixer
<viju> And now it's coming
<viju> Could someone tell what's master and capture in alsamixer? And why the sound stopped coming all of sudden?
<viju> It works now
<wxl> viju: sometimes you have multiple devices. master controls them all. capture is input.
<viju> Do you mean mic, for instance
<viju> as capture unit
<wxl> yep
<LuMint> yeh_0x0h: have you installed Lubuntu?
<nnarol> Hi! I just downloaded the 64-bit Desktop image from the website. How do I find out what the build version and date is?
<wxl> nnarol: isoinfo -d -i /path/to/iso
<Unit193> isoinfo -x /.disk/info -J -i file-name-amd64.iso  technically.
<nnarol> Thank you!
<wxl> ^^ throw mine through |grep "Volume id" ftw
<wxl> however i will admit Unit193
<wxl> 's has the benefit of the date/version
<wxl> which is valuable with dailies
#lubuntu 2016-10-21
<Sangfroid> elementaryos-fr
<Sangfroid> arf
<Merrick> hello
<Merrick> I've recently re-imaged my laptop to run Lububtu 16,10. and am trying to install PIA using the "how to" on https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/installer/download_installer_linux.
<Merrick> I have an active account with PIA, but I'm unable to correctly unpack and install. Please offer any assistance you feel may help me correctly install and run PIA
<Merrick> is anyone available?
<MeDrioX> French ?
<wxl> !fr | MeDrioX
<ubottu> MeDrioX: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MeDrioX> Thanks
<xsmltx> Hi, in virt-manager, Lubuntu minimal installation as a guest starts directly only in the console(it is normal), normally I have press ctrl+alt+f1 to redirect me to tty1, but the console of the guest doesn't respond to any command. Thank you.
<wxl> xsmltx: i know in vbox you need to use host-key+f1; maybe virt-manager is similar. btw, that's not lubuntu specific.
<xsmltx> Thank you and my apologizes wxl
<wxl> xsmltx: no apologies needed :)
<Ahmuck> i'm on 16.04.  when doing a "sudo do-release-upgrade", it says "no new release found"
<lynorian> virt manager has a menu for sending control alt f1 to the guest
<wxl> xsmltx: see what lynorian says. he uses virt-manager more often than i do
<wxl> xsmltx: Console -> Send Key -> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<xsmltx> Thank you...
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<Ahmuck> yep, thanks
<Ahmuck> it was set to lts
#lubuntu 2016-10-22
<dudz1> HI!, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 16.10 using full disk encryption, however my attempts at doing this through the installer have failed because of swap space detection which is picking up the swap created by the installer its self, not anything on my physical media devices.
<lynorian> dudz1, are you using a desktop image?
<dudz1> I have tried running in the live mode but this presents another problem, this time with LVM, lvm2 is not installed, so i apt install lvm2 but this doesn't help.
<dudz1> i am yes.
<lynorian> dudz1, have you tried unmounting the zram swap devices
<dudz1> swapoff -a ?
<dudz1> never heard of zram until you typed it just now
<lynorian> dudz, it is a kernel module to help the live system work on lower end systems
<dudz1> excellent
<dudz1> no i have not touched that one, but when i use the installer i have no shell anyway
<lynorian> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zram
<dudz1> yep i'm at that link now.
<dudz1> but my problem i'm seeking advice with is howto unmount during the installer, not through the live cd instance.
<dudz1> can we include this fix in the next revision of lubuntu
<lynorian> ok this may sound strange but go with me open firefox from right clicking not on the installer
<lynorian> then type file:///home and right click save link as on a file in there
<dudz1> this is something to try from the installer or from the livecd?
<lynorian> from the installer
<lynorian> or you could install from live instance
<dudz1> ok so i'm not in the installer right now as i have not got a 2nd computer to use at the moment
<lynorian> from live cd just open a terminal
<lynorian> and unmount the swap device after installing from there
<dudz1> i can't install, before that step the installer exits with an error about swap
<lynorian> or unmount swap then hit the install lubuntu part
<dudz1> there are also very limited file system options available with the installer, i'm trying to match the requirements but so far for anyone who is installing lubuntu for the first time, and trying out encryption, they don't have this option.
<dudz1> because the installer comes with a swap space, and the encryption has a built in check to detect unencrypted swap space and exit when exists
<dudz1> the option is there as a checkbox tick box, but any user trying to use the tickbox aproach to installing will be unable to choose this option.
<lynorian> dudz or you can try the alternate installer
<dudz1> so as far as usabilty is concerned, that option is not there it is only visable on the screen for some reason other than to be used.
<dudz1> yes i have not tried the alternative installer yet
<lynorian> think full disk works there
<dudz1> wonderful, thanks i'll try that one.
<lynorian> or it comes with an unmount message
<dudz1> downloading the alternative iso version now.
<dudz1> i am trying to migrate from ubuntu 16.04 -> lubuntu 16.10 because i have been strugling to justify all the open background processess that come with ubuntu
<dudz1> i can handle the extra use, my computer is a Intel NUC5i7RYH but i don't like my cpu fan spinning up each time an update comes out.
<dudz1> this is not ubuntu's fault, i think this is more intels fault with putting a small fan on an i7 chip
<dudz1> just got 40minutes to kill while i wait for the iso to download, the typical idea here is for me to go get a coffee right?
<dudz1> but then once i get one, i need to t ype large volumes of text somewhere, hope its alright that i do that here.
<dudz1> ok so i've got a coffee now lynorian
<dudz1> so actually, say i wanted to skip the installer, can i install with a method like debootstrap ?
<dudz1> the default /boot partition size is 500mb right?
<dudz1> I had a small boot partition with my last ubuntu install, that was another contributing factor to make the move, but this is standard it seams
<dudz1> I have 16GB ram though and this is a desktop machine that i don't use for gaming or databases, so i shouldn't really need swap at all imo
<dudz1> having swap would create un-neccessary ssd i/o
<lynorian> dudz1, I don't know about debootstrap so can't help you with that
<lynorian> dudz yeah you will not swap much with 16 GB of ram
<lynorian> unless you run like lubuntu in itself 4 or 5 times or an obscene number of browser tabs
<dudz1> yep i might in the future like to run virtual machines,
<dudz1> for now i have no need for it
<lynorian> I honestly don't like seperate /boot as it can get full and leave maybe seperate / and maybe /home
<dudz1> thats the issue i was having with ubuntu, i had a 500mb /boot and it got full after a few months of kernel updates
<Jbmorris289> Hello.
<dudz1> i think its needed to have a seperate /boot when your using full disk encryption.
<Jbmorris289> I have a slight problem with power management... The screen isn't able to stay blank
<dudz1> your monitor will turn its self off after a period of time it considers inactive ?
<Jbmorris289> "xset dpms force off" Turns off the screen, but it turns right back on for some reason.
<Jbmorris289> I'm not sure why this happens, but when it tuns on, the notification for the brightness level shows right after. I already have this problem posted on the launchpad.
<Jbmorris289> dudz1: not sure
<Jbmorris289> I think so?
<dudz1> what are you trying to do Jbmorris289 ?,
<Jbmorris289> dudz1: Well, recently I've noticed something. When my screen is turned off by the power manager (power saving settings), it turns on. I'm trying to find out what's causing this
<Jbmorris289> tuns back on*
<Jbmorris289> ... ^ Not correcting
<dudz1> 2minutes for me then i try alternative isp
<dudz1> *iso
<dudz1> hi BWMerlin nice hostname
<dudz1> <-- Australian
<dudz1> English Australian, not indian Australian.
<dudz1> we friends now BWMerlin ?
<dudz1> ok i'll brb, going to try this alternative iso
<Jbmorris289> Hm... Well I also have WinXP on this netbook(still), and it has a program which allows me to manually turn off the screen, and it works no problem, so it definitely isn't my Screen
<dudz1> right!, Hello
<dudz1> I would like to report my success using the Alternative ISO method of installing lubuntu 16.10 with full disk encryption.
<dudz1> the filesystem manager provided with the alternative install contains much more options than the graphical installer
<dudz1> also the ability to spawn a shell during the installer, rather than opening a terminal emulator from the live cd is much nicer.
<dudz1> Thank you for all your help during my installation <person who i've forgotten your nickname>
<dudz1> everything in the world is great, it's a nice place to live again, thanks lubuntu team!
<dudz1> Next problem!: Somone else experiencing connection problems for the au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dudz1> Err:77 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-backports/main amd64 Packages   403  Forbidden [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<pleia2> has yakkety-backports been enabled yet? it just came out
<dudz1> that was the last of several errors i was recieving, though that might explain why yakkety-backports is failing, i have connection problems with main and all the others from my source.list
<dudz1> au.archive.ubuntu.com has returned
<laumag> I NEED HELP
<laumag> i have some problems installing lubuntu...
<xsmltx> Hi, I use this command 'echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' to set the lowest brightness, tell me please is there any way to force even more to go lower with the brightness please? Thank you.
<xsmltx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/839931/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x or http://askubuntu.com/questions/838781/right-click-for-synaptics-and-for-the-touch-screen-doesnt-work
<Ahmuck> was the printer subsystem / dameon changed n 16.10 ?
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone can help me with these two topics please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/839931/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x or http://askubuntu.com/questions/838781/right-click-for-synaptics-and-for-the-touch-screen-doesnt-work Thank you.
<Ahmuck> the printer is working via cups, hplip and hplip-gui.  however the printer configuration icon and systray in 16.04 seems to have disappeared in 16.10.
<Ahmuck> i happened to be here today at my parent's home after the upgrade
<Jbmorris289> I'm back
<Jbmorris289> Still with that screen problem
<Jbmorris289> Any solutions to attempt?
#lubuntu 2016-10-23
<gov2> I used an iso and Netbootin to clean install 16.2 Lubuntu
<gov2> ...errors
<gov2> I can't shut down completely and reboot failed
<gov2> I attempted a USB clean install 3 times. I think the grub is corrupt
<gov2> I would listen to any advise
<grub_scrub> Hey everyone
<grub_scrub> I'm unable to install Lubuntu because of some GRUB problem
<grub_scrub> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2644z0k&s=9
<grub_scrub> help!
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please have any clues for http://superuser.com/questions/1137973/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x ? I appreciate...
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :)
<Debutant> hello !?
<Debutant> j'ai une question sur l'installation de Lubuntu :)
<FatSpitfire> hey , anyone from the lubuntu team here ?
<GiorgioSenti> I have trouble with samba 4. onlay user 1000 can read the shares. i sthis a win 10 problem ? Same user with a android systen can read the shares.
<NoThenk_AB> can anyone recommend a program for viewing disk iops?
<lee1> Question about Acer Aspire 4520 i'm on ubuntu 16.04.1 and on kernel 4.4.0-43 and using a nvidia geforce 7000 series with the drivers 304.131. So my issue is it doesn't recognize my wifi (meaning I can't select no SSID as if it doesn't detect a wireless device) as well as my sound there none. Any help?
<tsimonq2> lee1: This is a problem that can be answered in #ubuntu, otherwise email lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com. :)
<lee1> tsimonq2: Thanks. I'll try there. I did e-mail lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com a couple of days ago. I didn't get a reply
<tsimonq2> lee1: Ok, I'll have to look and see if it's in the queue or if it's just that nobody has answered it yet.
<lee1> tsimonq2: Thanks
<tsimonq2> lee1: No problem. :)
#lubuntu 2017-10-16
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> does anyone have tips on using FTPs?
<expa> Como pasar de 32 a 64 bits actualizando el sistema? es posible?
<expa> Cómo pasar de 32 a 64 bits actualizando el sistema? es posible? Lubuntu 16.04
<ken_> hi guys...can someone help me with no audio in Lubuntu?  I can see my audio cards with cat /proc/asound/cards
<ken_> but i cannot select what I want to play any audio?
<wxl> ken_: what sound card? `lspci -nnk` will give you lots of info. you can pastebinit.
<tsimonq2> 0/or
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<ken_> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex [1022:1510]
<ken_> 	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex [1022:1510]
<ken_> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290] [1002:9807]
<ken_> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290] [1025:0740]
<ken_> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<ken_> 	Kernel modules: radeon
<wxl> ken_: that's why i said pastebinit.
<ken_> 00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller [1022:7808] (rev 11)
<ken_> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] FCH USB EHCI Controller [1025:0740]
<ken_> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
<ken_> 00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller [1022:780b] (rev 14)
<ken_> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] FCH SMBus Controller [1025:0740]
<ken_> 	Kernel modules: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco
<ken_> 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller [1022:780d] (rev 01)
<wxl> ken_: no more flooding here, please. use pastebin. otherwise i'm going to have to remove you from the channel.
<ken_> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [1025:8230]
<ken_> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce
<ken_> 	Kernel modules: rtl8192ce
<ken_> sorry that's lots of stuff
<ken_> not sure what pastebinit is?  sorry newbie Linux
<ken_> i haven't posted anything...its still from the original attempt
<agaida> :) well done, wxl
<agaida> but to late - the hint with the paste-service
<ken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25755971/
<agaida> :P
<ken_> sorry guys
<ken_> actually i don't see my audio cards there
<ken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25755994/
<ken_> i want to play audio through card 2 right now....and if card 2 isn't plugged in, I want to play with card 1
<ken_> can anyone help me?
<ken_> right now i have no sound at all whether card 2 is there or not
<tsimonq2> ken_: Have you tried pavucontrol?
<wxl> so card 0 is the HDMI
<wxl> weird card 1 is using snd_hda_intel as i thought that was for HD only
<ken_> no i have not tried pavucontrol...do i have to install it?  or is it already installed with Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> ken_: It's already installed.
<ken_> not part of my audio problem but just wanted to say even Lubuntu is sluggish on my old 2GB RAM netbook.  I guess I really need to learn Linux on a slight ly faster computer
<agaida> or to configure it right
<ken_> ok if that's something that i can do....i will look into it
<ken_> not sure right now what i can configure....do you mean like graphics options so that it's not the best quality so that it's faster?
<ken_> i had to install PulseAudio Vol Control from Synaptics package installer....now audio works!
<ken_> thanks everyone
<agaida> no - but sluggish says nothing about LXDE nor your computer - it should be fast  - and try to verbose about your hardware- what is old. maybe inxi would help
<ken_> it's asking me to install inxi
<ken_> doing it now
<ken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25756135/
#lubuntu 2017-10-17
<agaida> try to paste inxi -Fxxx -c0
<ken_> https://pastebin.com/ur3WrFi9
<agaida> shouldn't be slow - maybe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI helps
<agaida> other than that make sure that cpu boost is available (if supported in bios), give the maximum amount of RAM to bios too, disable cool & quit - thats what i would do/try first
<ken_> ok thanks i will take a look. In general though, would it be a good idea everything else being equal, to get an intel graphics laptop for Linux?  Better supported?
<agaida> you will not learn as much as with a AMD Laptop :P
<agaida> i bought the cheapest possible Lenovo Flex II three years ago and i was (and still be) surprised how fast this little thing is
<ken_> yeah, mine is not fast. Quite often, I would type something and it's a half a second or more before it shows up on screen.
<ken_> it's even slower in Firefox....
<agaida> tune your hard drive or buy an SSD
<agaida> no joke - i put a current drive into my HP Studio from 2009 - and it feels like a brand new Laptop - so the only hint i can give is - put away rotational devices
<ken_> this netbook i am using would barely sell for $60, so putting a $150 SSD it in would be a waste.
<agaida> :P
<ken_> I would just spend $200 on a used laptop instead.  :)
<agaida> same problem - most used laptops for $200 have no ssd
<agaida> and SSDs speed up even outdated things like that one: http://pb.5id.eu/24ik
<ken_> yes i have a Windows laptop that has SSD and it's much faster than my other Windowss laptop with a HDD
<ken_> but with this Linux laptop I am using now....I think it's more than just an hard drive problem
<ken_> i will look into the graphics card thing u sent
<agaida> if no important data are on this thing - i would speed up the hard drive first
<agaida> should give a boost of approx. 30-40% in application loading
<agaida> second i would use every help i could get from the repository - aka pre-load, uber-readahead and so on
<agaida> next thing - even with little ram i would use tmpfs as far as possible
<agaida> and then try to tune the graphics, trying compton with glx backend and such things - and squeeze everything performancewise out of the graphics card - a HD6xxxM should be fast
<agaida> but to be true - buying a decent used machine and a cheap SSD is the better idea
<agaida> and regarding your sound problem - try to set the azalia card as default, should be sufficient to solve your sound problem
<RasmusP> Hey all. I was wondering if someone here could and wanted to help me with installing Lubuntu on a Clover Trail device?
<RasmusP> It's a ThinkPad Tablet 2
#lubuntu 2017-10-18
<mr-day> guys is that possible create custom launcher on start menu
<mr-day> on side with accessoris, internet, office, games, etc
<wxl> mr-day: yep. just make sure there's a desktop file in /usr/share/applications
#lubuntu 2017-10-19
<wxl> well or $HOME/.local/share/applications if it's just for one user
<mr-day> nice, how i put my custom launcher on there
<wxl> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/177386/how-can-i-add-applications-to-the-lxpanel-application-launch-bar-via-cli
<mr-day> cool wxl, thanks i will try then
<mr-day> btw how about when i want to move into one their sub
<mr-day> i mean want to move my android studio launcher to programming
<wxl> you can edit the desktop file
<wxl> mr-day: you want to use the development category
<mr-day> yup
<mr-day> but no development category, i just see programming category
<wxl> use both
<mr-day> i'm on lubuntu zesty
<wxl> development is one of the main catgories of the desktop specification
<wxl> programming is an additional one
<wxl> development MUST be supported, but programming doesn't have to be
<mr-day> owhh ok
<mr-day> i just confusing where file i must edit
<mr-day> haha
<BLACKiEMaren_> Good Morning
<Hanys> Hi guys i havent WIFI please help
<Hanys> please help !
<wxl> what chip you using Hanys ?
<Hanys> Intel Atom
<Hanys> please help ....
<wxl> the wifi chip
<wxl> you can pastebin the results of `lspci -nnk` and i can help you find it
<Hanys> i will join second computer
<Hanys_Laptop> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub [8086:27ac] (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub [1025:022f] 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27ae] (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller [102
<krytarik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hanys_Laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25774179/
<wxl> Hanys_Laptop: got it. one second while i research
<wxl> what version you on?
<Hanys_Laptop_> wait \
<Hanys_Laptop_> lubuntu 17.04
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> if i read this right there's no wifi chip at all
<wxl> only an ethernet one
<Hanys> lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386
<wxl> plug it in and you should be good to go
<Hanys> i will chrck\
<Hanys> check
<wxl> you should also have a line that says "Network controller"
<wxl> if you had a wifi chip
<Hanys> i want wifi chip
<Hanys> when i will go to girlfriend a want have wifi you know
<Hanys> i check list network wifi and i will click connection and done
<Hanys> sorry Network Controller
<wxl> you don't have a wifi chip in your computer, Hanys
<wxl> that's what that says
<Hanys> i have notebook with wifi
<Hanys> guys please help :(
<Hanys> i havent time i have only 5 min
<wxl> the computer does not recognize it
<wxl> it's possible you have a hardware failure
<Hanys> possible
<wxl> i should rephrase. it's highly likely
<Hanys> so what we do ?
<wxl> well you can't use software to fix a hardware problem
<wxl> so you need to have someone physically repair the laptop
<Hanys> ok
<wxl> which is not going to happen over irc, incidentially XD
<Hanys> laptop is my friend
<Hanys> :)
<Hanys> i only installed ulubuntu :)
<Hanys> ok guys thx for help
<agaida> hmm - sometimes wifi works if it is switched to on
<agaida> and there are rumors that rfkill might help - and the right firmware
<agaida> and maybe inxi -c0 -Fxxx | pastebin-it or so
<krytarik> binit!
<agaida> never used it - i have my own pastebin and an own script called simple-paste :P
<krytarik> I have 'lodgeit' :P
<krytarik> I did use that before for a while though.
<krytarik> Until pastebin.com crapped out.
<agaida> https://github.com/ptpb/pb - they did a really nice job
<agaida> and one can paste binaries too without problems
<agaida> like pictres, videos (screencasts) etc
<agaida> its fun to use - of course in an own installation
<wxl> i like share.riseup.net
<wxl> admittedly on cli it uses apaste which is nodejs which i don't love but oh well
<agaida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25774179/ - simple-paste
<agaida> grrr
<agaida> https://git.siduction.org/extra/simple-paste/src/master/simple-paste
<agaida> should be enough for a start
<agaida> and works out of the box
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 17.10 is out: http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
#lubuntu 2017-10-20
<mattyw> hey folks, now that ubuntu has stopped releasing 32bit versions of desktop is lubuntu going to go the same way shortly?
<LioneLL> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:218aaaa43c0f7b8f3ebc6e69cf2571922a944620&dn=lubuntu-17.10-desktop-i386.iso
<dax> mattyw: as I understand it from watching devs talk about it: no, not any time soon
<mattyw> dax, that's good news, certainly the next lts should support i386?
<dax> mattyw: 18.04? yes, i would expect so
<mattyw> dax, that would be great news thanks
<qswz> 17.10 is using LXQt? I don't see a big diff visuallly
<Mastus> Would appreciate a bit of help
<Mastus> So is there 17.10 LubuntuNext (with LXQT) release or not
<Mastus> "we do NOT recommend that people use it in production unless they are aware of the somewhat critical bugs associated (which are more than 10 at the point of writing this)"  <- Where is the bug tracker, https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-next shows only 1 critical bug
<Mastus> http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ -> "You can install Lubuntu Next by using the links available on the cdimage server"  -> link is for daily-build
<qswz> you're usng what currently?
<qswz> it's avail in solftware updater
<Mastus> well I'm "using" 14.10, but its going to an new build (new HW etc.)
<Mastus> I thought that 17.10 would be released as the LXDE and LXQT variant
<Mastus> So is my best bet the daily build or the mini-image?
<agaida> lubuntu should be LXDE, the Lubuntu Next image should be LXQt iirc
<Mastus> But where is the Lubuntunext image?
<Mastus> Aaargh, there is no minimal iso image for 17.10, though this post states it as option how to install http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/
<agaida> as announced: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/daily-live/pending/
<Mastus> Aand that's the daily build
<agaida> Next is still work in progress - and i guess that there will be an image with the final 17.10 too - but it is no bad thing to have work in progress in a current state
 * agaida think: with my LXQt hat on
<Mastus> So the only option is the daily build...
<iiGhostX> How do you install .deb files?
<Mastus> dpkg -i ?
<agaida> apt install
<agaida> and for local files: apt install ./$foo.deb
<agaida> dpkg -i is a bit to low level and not really recommend
<agaida> ed
<Mastus> true
<Mastus> oh well, time to download the daily build then. I just wish that the home page would be a little clearer about the status of the lubuntunext, especially when you have been reading all summer that "Finally 17.10 Lubuntu will arrive with lxqt"
<agaida> But thats a good thing - LXQt is new and has many rough edges - with the upcoming release many of them are polished. Sometimes it is better to wait a little bit longer - remember KDE 4? :P
<Mastus> Oh yeah, that was bad
<agaida> And i guess thats the point: Lesson learned - never ever switch to fast. And it isn't wasted time - LXQt is the first time in debian stable (since 9), there are many bugfixes and improvements since than - beside a brand new Qt (many bugfixes) and new KF5 (some bugfixes) - so the upcoming LXQt release will fit for Lubuntu much better than 0.11.2
<qswz> too
<qswz> it'll be ready for 18.04 then?
<agaida> And sometimes it is just the sum of small things that make a good DE bad - maybe no show stopper for bleeding edge people - but for the normal user who "just want to use it"
<agaida> qswz: I really don't know - i'm "only" upstream
<qswz> ok
<agaida> imho it would be fine to make a rock stable main image with LXDE - one should not forget that it wil have five years of support - and a next image as polished as can be with support until .10 - LXQt is still unter heavy development and five years are a long time
<qswz> are there other distros that have already released a version with LXQt?
<qswz> I seeLXQt integrates with gentoo, fedora, debian, ..
<agaida> siduction since 2014 - based on debian sid - i guess some other sid based distros too - manjaro has an LXQt spin, newly fedora has a LXQt spin - but all have one thing in common
<agaida> they are less or more rolling so they will catch up with the latest development - and thats a fine thing if one decide to live on the cutting or bleeding edge
<qswz> yea I see
<agaida> and it helps a lot to get LXQt more mature
<agaida> and this is a real benefit for the users of so called stable or release based environments
<agaida> in other words - the answer: Yes we know there was a bug - it's fixed in commit #0815 don't fit very well for release based binary distributions :D
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<Anti-Pizza> hi
<bryanfrommacau> quick question: I would like to change a power management setting - when I close lid, I would like it to "do nothing" - no sleep or lock screen or anything
<bryanfrommacau> is there an easy way to add that option?
<bryanfrommacau> and nevermind.....I just realized that switch off display won't actually switch off the display for an external display.....sorry sorry no question
<Mastus> OK, dailybuild Lubuntunext installed. Now need to change the GPU from this machine. "BRB" :)
<tsimonq2> agaida is exactly right
 * agaida knows nothing about linux nor LXQt
<tsimonq2> agaida: No but you
<tsimonq2> *you're right with what you said
<tsimonq2> That's my plan.
<agaida> and it is a good plan
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<tsimonq2> :P
<Mastus> LubuntuNext now installed from the dailybuild - so far only one hardlock :P
<Mastus> qupzilla annoyingly does not work at all with the default nvidia drivers (after installing binary drivers all is ok)
<tsimonq2> Mastus: And that's expected.
<tsimonq2> Mastus: That is why we didn't release it as a final ISO.
<Mastus> Well, so far the experience has been very good. Keep up the goood work
<tsimonq2> \
<tsimonq2> \o/
<agaida> :)
<Kamilion> huh
<Kamilion> is that a bug in qupzilla or lower in QT?
<dax> probably qtwebengine, if my experience with qupzilla elsewhere is anything to go by
<dax> i had to do somethingorother to disable GPU rendering on my AMD card or <canvas> stuff didn't work, and i remember seeing stuff about nvidia scroll by while i was researching that
<Kamilion> thanks, that's helpful. Assume that only happens in qupzilla 2.x+?
<dax> i don't have experience with pre-2.x/qtwebkit
<dax> i think so
<Kamilion> thanks. I've been sticking xenial's qupzilla on ISOs for a long time now
<Kamilion> which was using an older QT5 that (iirc) didn't yet have qt3d (and possibly missing some of the qtgl stuff as well)
<Kamilion> which I think showed up in 5.8 or 5.9, something like that
<dfsfgasd> what aout krack
<dfsfgasd> what about krack
<wxl> don't do it
<dfsfgasd> wxl: are you talking to me?
<wxl> yes, crack is bad
<dfsfgasd> why?
<wxl> well, it's highly addictive
<dfsfgasd> I mean the krackattacks wi-fi
<wxl> oh yes, that's a thing
<dfsfgasd> so what about krackattacks
<wxl> they're bad too
<dfsfgasd> I am vilified online
<wxl> wow, that must be hard
<dfsfgasd> it was
<wxl> bummer
<dfsfgasd> who are you wxl and what is your position here?
<wxl> i am that i am
<dfsfgasd> but you must tell who you are
<wxl> i must not, actually
<dfsfgasd> tsimonq2:
<dfsfgasd> tsimonq2: who is wxl ?
<dfsfgasd> why would you not reveal yourself
<wxl> why should i?
<wxl> you tell me your street address and then i'll think about it
<dfsfgasd> home street
<wxl> yeah
<dfsfgasd> do you believe in God?
<wxl> that's a weird address
<dfsfgasd> God
<dfsfgasd> h
<dfsfgasd> I need to talk to Adrian Lamo
<wxl> well, i'm pretty sure he's not here
<dfsfgasd> someone might know
<wxl> also this is a support channel. if you're looking to chat about things unrelated to lubuntu support, you would need to go elsewhere
<dfsfgasd> I contacted him before it happen
<dfsfgasd> now you're talking
<dfsfgasd> I want to know the measure taken on krackattacks
<wxl> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<dfsfgasd> a patch?
<dfsfgasd> is it patched?
<wxl> did you read the link?
<Kamilion> there's a difference between reading and understanding, apparently.
<dfsfgasd> I'm not very clever
<wxl> fixed
<Kamilion> dfsfgasd: there's already a fixed wpa_supplicant package out for supported stuff
<dfsfgasd> but y did it happen?
<Kamilion> i just got the fixed wpa_supplicant on xenial about an hour ago on one of my systems, i don't know how long ago the package was released.
<dfsfgasd> for how long did it happen?
<Kamilion> what?
<wxl> it's always been there
<dfsfgasd> do I need to change all my password?
<Kamilion> the 4 way handshake problem?
<wxl> or at least has been there for a long time
<Kamilion> That has nothing to do with passwords
<wxl> here's how to fix it:
<wxl>  1. turn wifi off everywhere
<Kamilion> Someone can put up a fake second Access point with the same name as yours, and force vulnerable clients to load an null encryption key
<wxl>  2. when updates are available, update your system
<wxl>  3. when the system is updated, turn it back on
<dfsfgasd> do you mean off wifi on my phone?
<wxl> every device capable of wifi, period
<Kamilion> why? Do you expect someone to bring a wifi pineapple around you?
<Kamilion> Do you live near a coffee shop that would likely be exploited by some jerk with an AP in a bag?
<dfsfgasd> I'm a target
<wxl> then follow the above instructions
<dfsfgasd> I have a problem with some group
<Kamilion> Then stop using computers.
<dfsfgasd> anonymous
<wxl> at this point the discussion is outside the bounds of lubuntu support
<dfsfgasd> they are anonymous
<Kamilion> I'm anonymous.
<dfsfgasd> but not anonymous group hacktivist
<wxl> so i would kindly ask you to continue this conversation elsewhere
<wxl> got it, dfsfgasd ?
<dfsfgasd> I still have questions
<wxl> questions about krack, or questions about your lubuntu installation?
<Kamilion> I still have answers for valid support questions.
<Kamilion> Krack can be considered harmless unless you have a physical adversary within range.
<dfsfgasd> I am targeted
<Kamilion> upgrade your router with LEDE which already has the 4 way handshake fix.
<Kamilion> only one side of the connection needs to be fixed
<Kamilion> AP or client.
<Kamilion> also, get rid of any android 6 devices
<dfsfgasd> I read they can seepasswords
<Kamilion> or upgrade them to android 7
<dfsfgasd> my android is 6
<dfsfgasd> they can see even with VPN connected
<wxl> any other questions about lubuntu?
<Kamilion> then someone can force your phone to use a key of all 00000000000, rendering everything in plaintext even though encryption says it's on.
<dfsfgasd> is there no safe place online?
<Kamilion> that's something you'll have to take up with google or your handset manufacturer, we can't support that
<Kamilion> there has never been a safe place online.
<wxl> dfsfgasd: any other questions about lubuntu?
<Kamilion> dfsfgasd: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/04/duncan_campbell_christmas_gchq_lecture/   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJfFOJVRMNU
<Kamilion> The only thing I trust these days is openssh. It's one of the few remaining trustworthy protocols.
<Kamilion> also, using HTTPS will prevent unencrypted data from leaking even if KRACK is used to attack. (Again, which requires an active adversary with a wireless access point of it's own)
<dfsfgasd> https can still be decrypted
<dfsfgasd> even passwords
<Kamilion> ... Well, of course... If it couldn't be decrypted, it would just be meaningless random data.
<agaida> wxl, Kamilion - please don't forget to sell our famous thin-foil-hats, please
<Kamilion> ... did you spell that right?
<Kamilion> thin foil?
<Kamilion> or tin foil?
<agaida> tin
<Kamilion> because tin foil isn't ferromagnetic
<Kamilion> copper foil is what you want
<agaida> menno Aluhüte
<agaida> :P
<Kamilion> sorry, I don't speak spanish
<dfsfgasd> I'm hearing voices
<Kamilion> Buy an mp3 player
<Kamilion> it's okay, the patents have expired now.
<cry0xen> can we expect a stable version of lxqt release in 18.04?
<Kamilion> i havn't gotten an answer on that either.
<wxl> cry0xen: the likelihood increases with time, but nothing's official until it is.
<wxl> much headway was made this last cycle
<wxl> but there's still hurdles to overcome
<Kamilion> ... since when has Anonymous been in Shah Alam, Selangor, Malaysia?
<dfsfgasd> they have always been one
<wxl> if you two want to talk security, please move elsewhere
<wxl> this is the last time i ask nicely
<dfsfgasd> wait
<Kamilion> okay, I am now three inches to the left.
<wxl> you can join #lubuntu-offtopic and discuss it there, for example
<wxl> but not here.
<Kamilion> pretty sure I'm already in there
<Kamilion> probably detached from znc though
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNO6G4ApJQY   https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Buy_A_Dog , because that's the only thing that'll save you from anonymous.
<cry0xen> wxl, isn't it efficient to focus on lxqt solely... rather than focusing on both? I dont have any coding skill but to my understanding, updating qt version takes a lot of bug fixing... I noticed with a software and it was a mess... the whole OS is going to be huge ....
 * Kamilion wanders off on internets
<Kamilion> cry0xen: lxqt's a different group of devs
<Kamilion> the list of names between lxde and lxqt is not identical
<wxl> cry0xen: qt is no more problematic than gtk
<cry0xen> aah..
<Kamilion> and we still have to maintain the packages in the repository either way
<Kamilion> plus lubuntu's a lot more than just the lxde packages.
<Kamilion> Themes, default settings, xsessions...
<cry0xen> thats why...
<agaida> cry0xen: and you know the true words about stable - There's this special biologist word we use for "stable". It's "dead". ~ Jack Cohen
<Kamilion> some of that can be reused; some of it must be remade (eg, some theme elements, in some cases)
<Kamilion> more recent versions have had hi-dpi theme elements included, for example.
<agaida> cry0xen: but one can expect a more polished version of LXQt in 18.04 - with less rough edges and better integrated
<dean63> hola
<dean63> halo!
<dean63> what is this channel for?
<Kamilion> Channel topic is: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 17.10 is out: http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<dean63> i am looking 4 somebody
<Kamilion> [15:05:51] somebody: No such nick/channel
<Kamilion> [15:05:51] somebody WHOIS info from sinisalo.freenode.net
<Kamilion> somebody is not on freenode right now.
<dean63> i think his name is tsimon like that
<dean63> like digimon
<Kamilion> i thought it was simon, like simon.
<Kamilion> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dean63> do u think its funny
<dean63> do i look like i want a piece of your joke
<dean63> do i?
<dean63> LOL
<dean63> gotcha!!
<dean63> isnt it funny
<dean63> hahahahaha lolololol
<dean63> u mustve dropped ur pizza
<dean63> omg its fucking funny
<dean63> nobody replied lololol
<mpmc> dean63: You're after tsimonq2 ?
<dean63> not really
<dean63> who is that
<mpmc> "i think his name is tsimon like that"
<dean63> Kamilion: lolololol
<dean63> i dont remember
<dean63> mpmc: are you tsimon?
<mpmc> Seriously..
<dean63> why so serious
 * mpmc smells a troll.
<krytarik> dean63: Please stop this now.
<dean63> ok ok im leaving
<Kamilion> :3
<Kamilion> Sometimes walking away from the computer ends up being a lot funnier than I assumed it would be
<mr-day> morning guys
<Kamilion> ohayo
<mr-day> ;)
<mr-day> btw guys i got issue on my flash firefox plugin
<wxl> you haven't heard about the flash vulnerability?
<wxl> i wouldn't even bother with it at this point, frankly.
<mr-day> wxl: yup i head read about that
<mr-day> but i used some site who required to run flash
<wxl> then don't use it! XD
<wxl> it's on its way out
<wxl> they've already called it discontinued
<mr-day> my issue it always crash when i right click on their website who required flash
<mr-day> wxl: haha yeah
<mr-day> so how i can run it perfectly without flash 0,o
<wxl> ask the website
<wxl> they're doing you a disservice by forcing you to use it
<Kamilion> use shumway
<mr-day> hah lol
<mr-day> Kamilion: what is it
<Kamilion> http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/
<mr-day> nice will go there
<Kamilion> works great for older flash stuff like albinoblacksheep.com's collection of flash3-flash7 swfs
<Kamilion> wxl: yeah, practicefusion requires flash, and the hilarious thing is, they were targeting doctors with ipads
<mr-day> sounds good ^^ ok will trying it now
<Kamilion> to extort extra money out of said doctors; they offered a subscription remote desktop service, purely to allow a single flash app to run on an ipad.
<Kamilion> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Practice_Fusion
 * Kamilion was the jerk that had to get said subscription remote desktop service working
<Kamilion> all so they could have some styled buttons in their forms
<mr-day> i had installed shumway
<mr-day> btw how to configure it out, is it automatically?
<mr-day> i try to open some site required flash but it still crash when i try to right click
<wxl> what is this terrible site you're using, mr-day ?
<mr-day> wxl: haha it just online photo editor
<mr-day> lol
<wxl> which one?
<dasdsf> krack
<mr-day> wxl: https://www.befunky.com this
<dasdsf> a group of kid scarer is following me online
<mr-day> owhya btw it just only crash on my firefox, all its going ok on my chrome
<wxl> dasdsf: are you done or do i need to kick you?
<wxl> mr-day: so use chrome, right?
<mr-day> wxl: yes and no xD
<mr-day> bec chrome look like laggy
<mr-day> is mozilla have irc channel ? maybe i want to ask their (sorry OOT btw, but it still related to main question i thought xD)
<mr-day> brb restart my firefox
#lubuntu 2017-10-21
<alma_> what is alternate version of Lubuntu
<mr-day> alternate?
<mr-day> i used zesty u.u
<wxl> alma_: it's a non-gui installer
<alma_> ok :-), thaknks wxl.
<wxl> np
<wxl> oh mr-day irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<mr-day> nah okk thankss wxl like always xD
<alma_> .-)
<mr-day> btw is it save to upgrade my zesty to 17.10 bec i had previous configuration on my older like mysql and any other
<wxl> sure. it'll warn you.
<mr-day> oh ok, bec i ever upgrade my ubuntu, and after finished, mysql error and some configuration missing...
<wxl> well, to be fair, i usually upgrade with `do-release-upgrade` and i've always got the warnings
<mr-day> warnings?
<wxl> i can't find an example, but try it and you'll see
<wxl> anyways, i'm outta here
<mr-day> ah ok txs, cya wxl
<bryanfrommacau> hi!
<bryanfrommacau> I want to change the permissions of a folder under /home/user/.local/share/
<bryanfrommacau> but I can't figure out how to do that
<bryanfrommacau> I get "operation not permitted"
<mr-day> what actually you want to try
<mr-day> isnt you can do with sudo
<bryanfrommacau> I have a lot of files that I want to move around and wanted to use the gui
<bryanfrommacau> someone told me to try gksu, and that is working
<bryanfrommacau> thanks! :)
<mr-day> owh ok, but i think gksu not installed by default on lubuntu
<mr-day> i mean you can did it on your lubuntu by sudo pcmanfm
<krytarik> I wouldn't - just install it.
<krytarik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jac76> I have installed lubuntu on an old small laptop and so far I've worked through every problem I came across, even the WiFi one, but I am stuck on the task bar "indicator applet" pop up window closing a half second after I open it.  There has to be a time parameter some where but I can't find it.
<jac76> Any body have a pointer on how to keep that popup from closing so fast?
<bryanfrommacau> ok, so pkexec is better for lubuntu than gksu?
<krytarik> bryanfrommacau: Generally preferred, yes - but there is no policy file shipped for PCManFM yet.
<bryanfrommacau> ok, got it, thanks :)
<jac76> Ah!  It has to do with the 'autohide' option for the task bar.  If I turn autohide off, the  popup window for "indicator applets" icon stays around.  But if 'autohide' is turned on, the popup goes away as soon as the taskbar hides.
<jac76> That seems like a little bit of a bug as I don't think the taskbar should autohide while that popup window is active.
<bryanfrommacau> hi, my computer used to automatically mount the other partitions on my computer (such as the "D drive"), but now it is no longer doing so
<bryanfrommacau> How can I re mount?
<bryanfrommacau> Sorry, I know I ask a lot of questions, google is blocked where I am
<tsimonq2> bryanfrommacau: Try editing /etc/fstab :)
<tsimonq2> That should get you in the right direction.
<jac76> Bryanfrommacau: I suppose the question should be asked, will that drive mount for you at all?
<tsimonq2> That's a good point as well.
<jac76> If not, the drive could have failed
<bryanfrommacau> how do I check?
<mr-day> ubottu: yup, so is execute it by sudo wrong even it work? xD
<Unit193> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jac76> Well, you can start by checking the /etc/fstab file to see if a mount entry for that device does exist.
<jac76> if it does, then try to mount it manually with the "mount" command like "mount -a"
<bryanfrommacau> it's almost empty
<bryanfrommacau> UUID=018345fd-f3ac-4d11-a52d-f0627e029792 /               ext4    errors=remoun$
<jac76> That's the only line in the fstab file?
<bryanfrommacau> and a line about the swap partition
<jac76> So, there are just 2 lines total in /etc/fstab?  No comment lines?
<bryanfrommacau> oh I'm having trouble pasting it because of the slash
<bryanfrommacau> that's right
<bryanfrommacau> but I was able to mount the partition manually
<bryanfrommacau> sudo mount -t auto -v /dev/sda3 /mnt
<bryanfrommacau> Although that's not where I wanted it....oops
<bryanfrommacau> I was able to mount it using sudo mount -t auto -v /dev/sda3 /media/bryan/D/
<bryanfrommacau> after using mkdir
<bryanfrommacau> but I don't know anything about the fstab file
<mr-day> lol
<jac76> man 5 fstab
<bryanfrommacau> sorry, I don't know a lot about this kind of thing....figuring it out as I go
<mr-day> thanks fyi Unit193
<jac76> man 8 mount
<jac76> man 8 e2label
<jac76> you should be able to use "e2label" to find the UUID for the disk your trying to mount and use it in the fstab file like the entry "/"
<jac76> OH,  And if you need to find what drives exist on your system try "sudo lshw -clsss disk"
<jac76> OOPS "e2label" wont get you the UUID, check out "man 8 tune2fs"
<jac76> I'm trying to upgrade to 17.10 from 17.04 as a step in resolving a screen resolution problem.  However, a confirmation screen, part of the upgrade process, is so large that it does not fit with in the display size.  I can not see what button or response I am intended to give to get the upgrade to proceed.
<jac76> anybody have a hint as to how to get around this problem?
<iiGhostX> Hello?
<iiGhostX> Anyone online
<Mastus> Anyone using qupzilla 2.1.2 shipped with the 17.10 lubuntunext? Does your Find hotkey work, mine does not and can't seem to find the bug assigned to the issue?
<Mastus> Works fine if selecting Edit -> Find, but Ctrl+F does not open find bar in the bottom
<mr-day> morning guys ^^
<mr-day> btw how i take screenshot by selected area
<mr-day> anyway to do this on my lubuntu zesty
<mr-day> nevermind, had been solved by shutter
<Derez> Can anyone confirm or deny the XRDP 9.0.1 is broke for the time being?
<Derez> Can anyone confirm or deny the XRDP 9.0.1 is broke for the time being on Lubuntu 17.04?
<derez> help
<Derez> Can anyone confirm or deny that XRDP 9.0.1 is broke in Lubuntu 17.04? XRDP worked great in 16.10.
<reqask_> Hey, what are the RAM requirements for Lubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Derez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<krytarik> Derez: I see you asked the question a few times over the last couple of hours already - maybe better ask in the general #ubuntu channel then.
<Derez> OK, thank you.
<kong_> i have installed lubuntu 17.04 on my old dell with windows xp and everything went well except that i cannot get an internet connection on lubuntu
<kong_> my ethernet adapter is a netgear ga311 which replaced the original which was damaged by a surge
<kong_> im thinking its a driver issue, maybe this ethernet adapter is not compatible with lubuntu
<orogor> hi
<orogor> since last upgrade i can use sudo anymore and my root doesnt have a password :/
<krytarik> Please elaborate on the first part.
<orogor> updated to 17.10
<orogor> my sudo get stuck after typing a password
<orogor> tried t strace it , apaprently i can t strace sudo without being root
<orogor> i tried to boot appending single or init=/bin/bash , bt apparently that doesn t rools anymore
<orogor> and resscue mode want root password for root access
<orogor> krytarik, any idea?
<krytarik> Not really, no.
<krytarik> orogor: Try asking in #ubuntu too though.
#lubuntu 2017-10-22
<bryanfrommacau> hi, I am trying to set up VNC to control my lubuntu computer from windows
<bryanfrommacau> I have tried tightVNC, but when it connects, it doesn't show anything
<bryanfrommacau> I have tried connecting to remmina, but haven't been able to establish a connection
<tsimonq2> Hmm
<tsimonq2> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tsimonq2> Maybe?
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise bryanfrommacau I'd recommend X2Go
<bryanfrommacau> ok, I'll look at those resources
<bryanfrommacau> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> You're welcome. :)
<Guest68641> Hi..I'd like to register problem in lubuntu. 1 or 2 quad core processor 3 ghz intel 2gb ram. Kaffeine has 100% CPu ussage and it bug all system..after ending everything comes ok...but..kaffeine witch dvb-t...is bugging system...cpu 100%..I habe updade/upgraded///opengl, ffmpg, qt ,x.264
<Guest68641> How to fix it? mabay some cpu limit for kaffeine process? or..other some kind of ffmpg drivers for older hardware...but..intel celeron 3ghz..witch 1mb cahe 1st and 2nd postion 512 cahe..witch 2gb ram..its not very less.
<Guest68641> its ok for lubuntu
<Guest68641> I think too much..vlc..witch dvb-t have less cpu ussage
<Guest68641> My question....is there..any video driver gui manager what i could chose..what drivers for what process or tv,video apps I can chosee...to minimalize cpu usage?
<Guest68641> I will be thankfull for any advices.
<Guest68641> M
<Guest68641> I think problem is in codec use..the are using too much cpu..there is no any scaling mode..in ffmg and x.264
<Guest68641> plsease contact.
<Guest68641> so Id like to also report that dvbt devices tuner drivers are good and no bugs problem is in no scaling cpu usage video drivers
<kc2143> how do I check lubuntu version from start panel
<kc2143> how do I update lubuntu to 17.10?
<kc2143> how do I get answers from here
<krytarik> !upgrade | kc2143
<ubottu> kc2143: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<krytarik> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Stripes> I downloaded lububtu to put on an older laptop, burned it to disk and put it in the old laptop could not find an OS
<Mastus> Stripes: BIOS set to boot from DVD, the drive is working, the burned disk is working...?
<Stripes> The bios is set to boot from the DVD
<Stripes> I had an older version of SUSE and tried installing that,  it got to about 40% and hung.
<Stripes> join
<Stripes> I downloaded lububtu to put on an older laptop, burned it to disk and put it in the old laptop could not find an OS
<Stripes> The bios is set to boot from the DVD
<Stripes> I had an older version of SUSE and tried installing that,  it got to about 40% and hung.
<Stripes> Do I need to do something with the file before I burn it to disk
<max_> maxx
<max_> max
<Guest42698> how long is 17.10 suppoerted
<STCK1A8LFC> HI
<STCK1A8LFC> I need to install Lubuntu on my intel compute stick 1st generation, but, no wifi audio or bluetooth driver...
<STCK1A8LFC> I have installed lubuntu 17, its so cool but, I dont have audio, wifi and bluetooth driver
<felipecosta98> hello
<Derfdog> Hi I just installed Lubuntu on a Acer Aspire D255 netbook with an Atom N550 and 1 gig ram.  Tried to play DVD but Gnome player will not play.  Any words of wisdom?
<j8dl> hello
<wxl> what's up j78	?
#lubuntu 2018-10-15
<lubot> <marneu> Is there some way to enable a keyboard shortcut for showing hidden files in the native file dialog? It's working fine in the regular file manager, but when I use an application's file->open file menu enty, the only way to show hidden files seems to be right click -> show hidden ... In fact, I'd be happy if I could just show hidden file
<lubot> s by default, but the file dialog doesn't honor pcmanfm-qt's settings.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ctrl+h doesn't work?
<lubot> <marneu> No, and neither does Alt+.
<lubot> <marneu> I can confirm this behavior in both kate and featherpad (this works differently in featherpad, because apparently it doesn't use the native filepicker. If I set it to use the native file picker, it works like above - which is weird, since featherpad uses pcmanfm-qt in both cases)
<lubot> leandroramos was added by: leandroramos
<lubot> ancha41 was added by: ancha41
<lubot> <ancha41> Hello, World!
<lubot> <ancha41> My name is Adhiansyah Ancha. And i want to ask about Lubuntu
<lubot> <ancha41> Why when i switch my file manager (in LXSession) from PCmanFM to Nemo, my desktop don't appear?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ancha41 [Why when i switch my file manager (in LXSession) from PCmanFM to Nemo, my deskto …], This is because the file manager handles desktop icons and that sort of thing.
<wxl> @ancha41 because pcmanfm manages the desktop, too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What he said :)
<lubot> <ancha41> So, Nemo can't handle this ya?
<lubot> <ancha41> Oh i understand
#lubuntu 2018-10-16
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ancha41 [So, Nemo can't handle this ya?], Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @leandroramos, I recognize you from Twitter :)
<lubot> <leandroramos> @tsimonq2 [Welcome @leandroramos, I recognize you from Twitter :)], thank you 🤘🏼
* krytarik changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 18.04 is out: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | If you can't send messages here, authenticate to NickServ first
<tsimonq2> Huzzaaah!
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> hy there can anyone say how to upgrade from lubuntu bionic to cosmi cuttlefish
<hateball> lubot: cosmic is not yet released, you will be able to "do-release-upgrade" once it is
<hateball> Pradeep ^
<hateball> Or do you want to upgrade to the beta version of cosmic ?
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> yeah i want to upgrade to thee beta version of cosmic
<lubot> <ancha41> Is Lubuntu have a LTS version? I didn't heard yet
<hateball> Pradeep, in that case "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" should offer to upgrade to Cosmic
<hateball> ancha41, 18.04.1 is LTS
<lubot> <ancha41> @hateball [<hateball> ancha41, 18.04.1 is LTS], Is that different from 18.04?
<hateball> Pradeep if it says no new version found you may need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades from lts to normal
<hateball> ancha41, if you are on a fully updated 18.04, then you are on 18.04.1
<lubot> <ancha41> Oh, got it
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> @hateball [<hateball> Pradeep if it says no new version found you may need to edit /etc/upd …], K thanks bro I'll look into it
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Really thanks bro it just worked
<hateball> :)
<lubot> <ancha41> Good night, members (on here it's night)
<lubot> <ancha41> How can i setting my default application for screenshot? Sometimes when i screenshot, the screenshot always save in folder without my knowledge.  ... I want my screenshot handled with application, not just "Save immediantely in folder"
<lubot> <ancha41> Right now, i have a screenshot application. But i don't know to set it as default application for screenshot
<diogenes_> lubot, try shutter and assign it to some keyboard shortcut
<saptech> gnome-screenshot has the -i switch for interactive mode
<saptech> hey diogenes_
<diogenes_> saptech, hey hey :)
<saptech> I've been using lubuntu lately, this is not bad
<lubot> Wafficus was removed by: Wafficus
<lubot> <ancha41> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> lubot, try shutter and assign it to some keyboard shortcut], Seems good, i'll try it
<lubot> <ancha41> One question again, how do i change folder path to save screenshot?
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> In firefox scrolling through pages is not smooth! ... It is kinda tearing
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> On latest lubuntu cuttle fish!
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/N34fZMpe/file_4224.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Google has intentionally slowed down YouTube on any browser but Chrome.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's another one of their bad marketing tactics.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ancha41 [One question again, how do i change folder path to save screenshot?], For Shutter? I believe they have some configuration options you can change, or at least something like a "Save As" button.
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> @tsimonq2 [Google has intentionally slowed down YouTube on any browser but Chrome.], It is the same sort of thing for me on any page!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Pradeep_Rwes [It is the same sort of thing for me on any page!], Ahh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What kind of specifications does your computer have?
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> @tsimonq2 [What kind of specifications does your computer have?], i5 7th gen, 8 gig of ram,nvidia 920mx gpu
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> with intel hd ofc
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/cj8Fbgkw/file_4225.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh jeez, so you shouldn't really be having problems...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not something I've really closely noticed myself but maybe look in the Firefox settings?
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Yeah turning off smooth scrolling helping ... But it is not completely removing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh, I'm not sure :)
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> K thanks
<lubot> <marneu> @Pradeep_Rwes [In firefox scrolling through pages is not smooth! ... It is kinda tearing], I've got the same issue on my desktop with an NVIDIA GTX 970. This solution works for me (tl;dr you need to set vsync system-wide): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA/Troubleshooting#Avoid_screen_tearing
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> @marneu [I've got the same issue on my desktop with an NVIDIA GTX 970. This solution work …], Thanks bro I'll check
<ChunkzZ> Where can I download the release candidate for lubuntu 18.10?
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/downloads
<ChunkzZ> Awesome:)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Pradeep_Rwes [i5 7th gen, 8 gig of ram,nvidia 920mx gpu], Which driver for Nvidia? Nouveau or proprietary?
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> now nouveau
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Try proprietary to see if it helps
<lubot> <marneu> I'm on proprietary, as well.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [I'm on proprietary, as well.], And do you have same issue?
<lubot> <marneu> Same issue, but the solution I posted above solved it for me. Just wanted to say that I didn't try the solution with nouveau.
<lubot> <ancha41> Just curious, ... if i change my LXDE to LXQt, will my GTK+ app still work?
<lubot> <marneu> Yes, even the theming works great.
#lubuntu 2018-10-17
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [Same issue, but the solution I posted above solved it for me. Just wanted to say …], I once herad that tjsi could help https://cialu.net/enable-hardware-acceleration-firefox-make-faster/
<animemaster> Num lock key is working in reverse any fix?
<wxl> see `numlockx`
<animemaster> Lubuntu 18.04
<animemaster> Did numlockx
<wxl> how?
<wxl> you can either use it to toggle or explicitly set state
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> I add numlockx to my autostart list on any distro where I can't find that option in settings.
<wxl> lyn||ian: it seems like there's some filesystems that work with efi and some fail
<wxl> oops
<ChunkzZ> Excited for tomorrow :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> lyn||ian: it seems like there's some filesystems that work with efi and so …], ECHAN wxl is ECHAN
<wxl> you're just making it worse continuing it here :)
<ChunkzZ> Hmmmmm
<saptech> hello all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya
<saptech> I was playing an music cd that was burned and it play but it pauses alot, as if it's caching or something. any idea why this may happen?
<saptech> I'm using audacious music player to listen to cd
<saptech> using the disc with devuan & mageia linux it do not pause while playing
<saptech> any ideas?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Could the player be set with a low priority thus getting preempted for system resources?
<saptech> i'll check
<saptech> well, currently I tried mpv and it's playing fine, so far
<saptech> let me try audacious again
<saptech> it may have been buffering the disc
<saptech> so far it's better
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> If it starts pausing again you might want to fire up htop to see where cpu and ram are being shunted.
<saptech> Dreamingwolf, ok
#lubuntu 2018-10-18
<lazerlemon> talk
<Irritiable|LT> lazerlemon: No. Too busy enjoying myself.
<ChunkzZ> is it out yet?
<tsimonq2> ChunkzZ: Not yet. :)
<ChunkzZ> damn :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sometime today it will be though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Keep refreshing Lubuntu.me ;)
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> can't wait
<ChunkzZ> I'm so excited for LXQt :D got a few systems waiting for it to be released so I can install. :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<ChunkzZ> is there a night light with lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> N0um3n0 was added by: N0um3n0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bienvenido @N0um3n0 !!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Gracias @HMollerCl
<saptech> will current users be able to dist-upgrade to lxqt once it's released?
<saptech> what if one do not wish to run lxqt, will you be able to stay with lxde version?
<tsimonq2> saptech: Yes, you can upgrade, but there's special instructions for it.
<tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<tsimonq2> However, LXDE in 18.10 and on is completely unsupported.
<wxl> saptech: we will not be releasing or really supporting lxde for 18.10 on
<saptech> ok, thanks
#lubuntu 2018-10-19
<lubot> Ivoriesablaze was added by: Ivoriesablaze
<wxl> @Ivoiresablaze need a fire extinguisher?
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> i was curious what the progress is for wpa-enterprise
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> in the network manager, it says it isn't supported yet
<wxl> in what lubuntu version?
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> 18.10
<wxl> i mean we did just release it sooooo XD
<wxl> nm-tray isn't going to have support for it that quickly
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha
<wxl> you will need to look into using nmcli to set up a connection
<wxl> then it will work
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> thanks!
<wxl> nm
<wxl> nmcli is a little...... obtuse at times
<wxl> and the manpage is long
<wxl> but there are examples at the bottom that should help
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> cool, thanks
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> um... wow
<wxl> the manpage? XD
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> that's a novel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh hey @Ivoriesablaze, good to see you :)
<wxl> if it makes you feel better, it's not the worst
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We met at SELF, right?
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> yep, i was rooming with keith and judd
<wxl> just look for the "connection" section and the "edit" section within that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Ivoriesablaze [yep, i was rooming with keith and judd], Ahh right
<wxl> and then scroll down and look at the examples
<wxl> and then send a merge request to our manual repository so that others know how to do it XD
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> lmao
<wxl> (kind of not kidding)
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> i actually kind of figured that
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> well, when i'm able to use the syntax correctly, i'll do that, lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> well, that was an interesting way to connect, lo
<lubot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Me getting this error while installing lubuntu
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/WwKMwKT.jpg
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Any solution or u have any idea for it
<wxl> strange
<wxl> inconsistent network connection perhaps?
<wxl> try doing `pastebinit -i ~/.cache/Calamares/session.log` and giving me the resulting URL
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/bodRfJs.jpg
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> I rebooted and it gave this
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cYHfBvN8h4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How big is the disk you are installing it on?
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> 2tb but im dual booting with 50
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> want to install lubutnu in 60gig partitio
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's confusing me, because it says you don't have enough disk space in the error
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> For root partiton i gave 5 gb ... May be that's the cause ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, double or triple that and you'll be fine
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Kk!
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> I'll report u again!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Thanks bro it installed without any errors
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Storage is the issue there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<ghumman> while upgrading receive this "Upgrades from 18.04 on the i386 architecture are not supported at
<ghumman> this time" any solution ?
<tsimonq2> Nope, sorry.
<tsimonq2> With 18.10 you should probably reinstall anyway.
<tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<ghumman> :(
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<tsimonq2> ghumman: But I'm not joking when I say the whole release is a new feature.
<tsimonq2> We switched to LXQt and changed almost everything.
<ghumman> ok
<lubot> <marneu> Ubuntu as a whole considers dropping i386, so they disabled in-place upgrades on i386 to make sure that you can continue using your install for as long as possible (18.04 is supported for 5 years, whereas 18.10 is only supported for 9 months).
<tsimonq2> ghumman: ^
<ghumman> thanks
<wxl> outside of the kernel and basic utilities common to all flavors of ubuntu, lubuntu is like 99% different
<ghumman> guide me whether i stay in version 18.-04 or upgrade to 18.10?
<tsimonq2> It's up to you.
<wxl> 18.10 is way better. but it's completely different. an upgrade will be a thorny journey.
<ilyaigpetrov> wxl: what is better in 18.10?
<wxl> everything!
<wxl> ok, maybe not everything
<ilyaigpetrov> just upgraded and I don't like that dark theme
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> To each their own.
<wxl> but we're using Qt instead of GTK which is much more modern and well-supported
<tsimonq2> I don't like the light Box theme. :P
<ilyaigpetrov> https://i.imgur.com/mKlQltj.png
<wxl> the two icons is weird.
<wxl> i didn't see that at all in testing
<ilyaigpetrov> it's lubuntu arc, is it the default theme?
<wxl> so i don't know what you might have done. this isn't an upgrade is it?
<ilyaigpetrov> it's an upgrade, not a fresh install
<wxl> that might be the problem
<wxl> as i said above upgrades will be difficult and have all sorts of problems
<lubot> <marneu> The "dark, hard to see" part is legit, though.
<wxl> you have two icons because one is the Qt nm-tray and one is the GTK nm applet that i forgot what it's called
<wxl> that's true of the volume icon, probably
<ghumman> as now "Upgrades from 18.04 on the i386 architecture are not supported" if i upgrade by fresh installation to 10.10 what will happened at the time of next upgrade?
<lubot> <marneu> @ghumman [<ghumman> as now "Upgrades from 18.04 on the i386 architecture are not supported …], It's possible that it won't be possible at all because the next release doesn't have a i386 version to upgrade to.
<ghumman> :(
<lubot> <marneu> Yeah, that's why the upgrade is not supported.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ilyaigpetrov [<ilyaigpetrov> it's lubuntu arc, is it the default theme?], If you don't like dark theme, you ca can change it in preferences->LXQt COnfig -> Aspect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> LXQt Theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Light looks good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can also try numix-cirlce icons
<lubot> <Slider1> What's the current version of lubuntu
<lubot> <marneu> @Slider1 [What's the current version of lubuntu], 18.10
<lubot> <Slider1> @marneu [18.10], Thanks
<lubot> <Slider1> Can i send you an invite link of wa
<lubot> <Slider1> Whatsapp
<lubot> <Slider1> For spamming in the group 😂😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu isn't on WhatsApp, whatchu talking about, Willis? 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or go to https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic
<lubot> <Slider1> @tsimonq2 [Lubuntu isn't on WhatsApp, whatchu talking about, Willis? 😆], I know its for a joke
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <Slider1> Please 😂👍👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Oh hey look it's a spammer!" :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, how you liking Lubuntu?
<lubot> <Slider1> Like good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good to hear. Which version?
<lubot> <Slider1> 18.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice! How's it running for you?
#lubuntu 2018-10-20
<csteed> Good day all, I'm not getting snapping windows on 18.10. More specifically the  W-arrow keys aren't resizing windows. Is this normal at this stage?
<csteed> nick Steedlion
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heeeey, you the friendly person submitting fixes to the manual or am I confusing you with someone? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And yeah, the window snapping should be working... Hm...
<csteed> No, that's me,
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you so much for your help :D
<csteed> Anything to help. The new Lubuntu looks awesome btw. The team has really outdone its self and I expect many more users will move after the new facelift.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> csteed: If you could, maybe hang out in #lubuntu-devel? That's where the magic happens. :)
<csteed> ++
<saptech> hi all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @saptech [<saptech> hi all], Heya
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How goes it?
<saptech> so lxqt has finally released?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes it has.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What about it? :)
<saptech> I want to upgrade my lxde to it :)
<saptech> is it possible?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just... Rocky
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The release announcement is going up within the hour, but we have a guide.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> sec
<saptech> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<saptech> thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem, anytime :)
<saptech> what are you using to chat here?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Telegram.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lubot bridges the Telegram group at https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support to IRC.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm also on IRC but this is a bit easier on the go :)
<saptech> hmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh yeah, and wxl does Matrix too :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As much as we all love IRC, the majority of our new contributors communicate via Telegram
<saptech> is it a voice program also?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can send voice messages but it's not a voice chat program.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can call individual users who have the feature turned on though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A lot of the times communicating via voice as a team gets tricky. Sometimes I call some team members when something urgent is happening but that's not the point of async :)
<demophobia> can anyone help me repair my graphics?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which version of Lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which graphics card do you have?
<demophobia> please see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085366/how-to-correct-apparently-corrupt-graphics-e-g-tabs-missing if you can help me repair my graphics
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is this Lubuntu though?
<saptech> tsimonq2, reading this, "the new 18.10 system. You be greeted by a new login screen that is the SDDM display manager", can I still use lxdm instead of sddm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, if you want to.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We only support SDDM though, so use at your own risk. :)
<saptech> great. I have other users profiles on my systems and use the Switch User feature
<saptech> but with some DMs, I have issues, but lxdm works perfectly for me
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<saptech> I'll run sddm and see how it works out with lubuntu
<saptech> I should have tried lubuntu years ago. this is my first time using it and like it alot
<tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, for VPN nm-tray can connect to VPN, but canot create.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> haven't found how to create vpn connections w/o ntework-manager-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, wrong chat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu 18.10 has been released with LXQt as the default desktop environment! https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/ ... Check out the release video made by TuxDigital which gives an overview of the release: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRgcsTQGvwU
<saptech> yipppiiiiieeeee
<tsimonq2> HUZZAAAAAAAH
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuude, can you change the topic? :P
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Duuude, knock yourself out!  ..And I know you will. :P
<tsimonq2> :D
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 18.10 Released! https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users If you can't send messages here, authenticate to NickServ first
<tsimonq2> Huzzaaaaaah
<tsimonq2> >_>
<tsimonq2> Hot potato!
<krytarik> Ooh right.. >_>
<tsimonq2> ooooh
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> Ibby Bullwinkel was added by: Ibby Bullwinkel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome Ibby
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 18.10 Released! https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | If you can't send messages here, authenticate to NickServ first
<tsimonq2> Hot potato!
<krytarik> Daaamn! :(
<tsimonq2> You got that right, duuuude!
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Your hand hurt from holding the potato too long?
<krytarik> Got no potato anymore, my duuude!
<tsimonq2> Awwww maaaaan!
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @tsimonq2 [It's just... Rocky], I read the appendix d and it doesn't actually feel like that. Any caveats?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AlFXLogic [I read the appendix d and it doesn't actually feel like that. Any caveats?], You might have duplicate network icons and generally just leftover packages.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe "unclean" is better.
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> oh
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> in that case yeah, you are right
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ok, will do that within the weekend as soon as I finish some code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<libri> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:38b53fa28a964efc39a7c63c053c208900185d2b&dn=lubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969%2fannounce
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Guys the latest 18.10 is a stable release ? ... Bcoz i sometimes getting freezes on the ui  ... Itself! ... Lxde used to work like charm! ... So asking u? ... If it's not stable I'll go back to lxde 18.04 one
<lubot> <marneu> It's a regular release, but it's not as stable as the LTS. Sounds like you have issues with the GPU driver or kernel, you can try booting 18.10 with kernel 4.15.
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Hm that's k  ... I installed 18.04 ... It is working fine for me
<lubot> <Ibby Bullwinkel> http://teiegram.pw/datingall
 * demophobia is reading https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/07/lubuntu-to-no-longer-target-older.html
<demophobia> :(
<demophobia> I've got a 12-13 year old laptop here ...
 * demophobia reads https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<demophobia> actually, apparently this laptop's 10 years old
<demophobia> https://fossbytes.com/best-linux-distros-of-2016-which-one-is-best-for-me/ mentions Puppy Linux rather than Lubuntu for old laptops ...
<lubot> <marneu> Puppy is pretty different from Ubuntu-based distros, though it runs very fast indeed.  ... The point of changing directions is that pretty much any distro/DE (except Gnome) will run reasonably well on your laptop, provided it wasn't already low-spec 10 years ago. I have a 10yo DELL with 3GB RAM, runs KDE Plasma just fine but chokes on
<lubot> extended webbrowser use.
<demophobia> "extended webbrowser use"? D'you mean simply browsing the web for more than 30 minutes? Why?
<demophobia> What mail software allows for archiving mail rather than deleting it? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085535/what-mail-software-allows-archiving-rather-than-deleting-like-in-gmail
<lubot> <marneu> @demophobia [<demophobia> "extended webbrowser use"? D'you mean simply browsing the web for m …], Yes, like browsing Youtube and Reddit with a couple of tabs open. The modern web is extremely demanding.
<boboma> Hi. Copied Lubuntu 18.10 live image to a stick. Starts fine. Shows the lubuntu blue loading screen (moving dots) but doesnt load desktop then. just stays black. is this a known bug? intel graphics
<boboma> 18.04 works find
<boboma> *fine
<lubot>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot> Brooke Ascherio was added by: Brooke Ascherio
<lubot> <marneu> @boboma [<boboma> Hi. Copied Lubuntu 18.10 live image to a stick. Starts fine. Shows the …], Usually, your BIOS has two options for booting the live ISO: UEFI and regular. Try the one you didn't already try.
<lubot> bonacin91 was added by: bonacin91
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @bonacin91!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Brooke Welcome? Are you a spam bot? ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (We have to be more careful because these bots are getting smarter.)
<lubot> lucasgf was added by: lucasgf
<lubot> <Brooke Ascherio> (Photo, 305x165) https://i.imgur.com/ASJSqaX.jpg The best service for quick intimate dating! ... 👄 https://bit.ly/2OhJCwN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Called it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Smited.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This might be a problem, but it's manageable.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In fact...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> sec
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There, so I redid the invite link that the Lubuntu URL redirects to.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's see if that does anything.
<lubot> Brooke Ascherio was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot> <lucasgf> Hi, I'm from Brazil. How can I configure the touchpad scroll in lubuntu1810?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not particularly easy at the moment.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/92
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll be improved for 19.04, but for now you have to use the terminal.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry.
<lubot> <lucasgf> ok, thx.
#lubuntu 2018-10-21
<lubot> miguel1mx was added by: miguel1mx
<lubot> Thomas Ward was added by: Thomas Ward
<lubot> <LenCole> A option to turn off the touchpad if a mouse is attached (usb or bt) would be nice too
<lubot> <ancha41> Why some application detected my Lubuntu as "Ubuntu"?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ancha41 [Why some application detected my Lubuntu as "Ubuntu"?], Lubuntu is built on a rock-solid Ubuntu base.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So while we do a lot of customization, at the core it's an Ubuntu system.
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Hello folks
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I just installed Lubuntu 18.10 but now my SSD disappeared from BIOS boot order
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/gkkOr7q.jpg
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I guess I should not panic
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> RIGHT?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> my pc is telling me: ... `No bootable device -- Please restart system`
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I found some stuff online about this error but it mentions UEFI and secure boot. This is not my case, in fact the problem is manifesting on a Acer Aspire 4810 from 2009
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/0EQdwYI.jpg
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> although both hard drives are correctly detected
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [although both hard drives are correctly detected], It' s a UEFI installation?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> no
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], go to security tab and check if legacy boot is enabled
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> let me show you there is no legacy boot
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> the whole computer is a legacy machine 😆
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/XCVy58v.jpg
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [the whole computer is a legacy machine 😆], do you remember if you have changed the partition of grub installation? (it must be /dev/sda by default)
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> it should be, let me double check booting from the usb again
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [it should be, let me double check booting from the usb again], I don't know if boot-repair PPA is ready for 18.10 version. It' s a GUI tool to recover your GRUB and can be installed on Live USB
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I recall I installed the boot loader on /dev/sda
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> trying to install again, will let you know. thanks for replying
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [I recall I installed the boot loader on /dev/sda], Boot the live USB to try the grub-install command
<lubot> <leandroramos> From qterminal, type `sudo fdisk -l`
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ok no luck
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @leandroramos [From qterminal, type sudo fdisk -l], how do I get into there?
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [how do I get into there?], you can type "terminal" in menu
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> oh sorry I didn't make it clear. I cannot even log into Lubuntu
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [oh sorry I didn't make it clear. I cannot even log into Lubuntu], Log into live USB?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> oh, right
<lubot> <leandroramos> We will try 3 commands with live USB terminal
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ok i'm ready
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @leandroramos [From qterminal, type sudo fdisk -l], should I start with this?
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [should I start with this?], yes
<lubot> <leandroramos> Let me see the result
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> shall we switch to pvt?
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [shall we switch to pvt?], It's better to do it here, so we can help the others
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> o
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1366x768) https://i.imgur.com/hmIWgoi.jpg
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1366x768) https://i.imgur.com/OZ1Seuh.jpg
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], sda is the disk where you're installing lubuntu?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> yeah
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> i've got 1804 in sda1 and 1810 in sda2
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [i've got 1804 in sda1 and 1810 in sda2], Right. your boot partition is /dev/sda2 (the flag * on boot column). ... We will mount that partition with the command `sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt`
<lubot> <leandroramos> Next step - install grub in the mounted partition: ... `sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda`
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ok
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> `lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt ... lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda                                                                    ... Installing for i386-pc platform.                                                                                                       ..
<lubot> . Installation finished. No error reported.`
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2/mnt ... lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo grub …], Right. Now reboot
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ok
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> no luck
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> still no bootable device
<lubot> <leandroramos> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/f8EQdBoD/file_4276.mp4
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/buqI34Xi/file_4277.mp4
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [still no bootable device], maybe some bios configuration
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> i tried that, let me go through that again now
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> thank anyway
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [thanks anyway], You can try the same steps on 18.04 partition too, then the grub will be generate from there
<lubot> <leandroramos> @leandroramos [You can try the same steps on 18.04 partition too, then the grub will be generat …], switching from sda2 to (probably) sdb1
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [thanks anyway], With a 18.04 live USB, yout can use this GUI tool:  ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/11/install-boot-repair-ppa-fix-boot-problems/
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @leandroramos [switching from sda2 to (probably) sdb1], 1804 is on sda1
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [1804 is on sda1], Oh, sorry :)
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> anyway I tried doing the trick on sda1 but no joy
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @leandroramos [With a 18.04 live USB, yout can use this GUI tool:  ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/in …], trying this now
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [trying this now], The boot-repair PPA doesn't work with 18.10 (missing updates), but you can generate the 18.04 grub to fix (with luck)
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> i am creating the startup disk with 1804
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [i am creating the startup disk with 1804], 🤞🏼
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> what's the next option? new partition table with only 1810?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> and if it fails, same but with 1804?
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [what's the next option? new partition table with only 1810?], I could not figure out why "no bootable devices" appeared, but you can mount the grub partition (sda1 or 2) and check if there's a grub file in /boot folder
<lubot> <leandroramos> @leandroramos [I could not figure out why "no bootable devices" appeared, but you can mount the …], after the "mount" command - `cd /mnt/boot` and `ls -la`
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> got it
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> running boot repair now
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> `an error occurred during the repair`
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> wanna see the log?
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [wanna see the log?], yes
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/Tu6soNLX/file_4279.txt
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], according to the log, the errors refers to sdc, and you can reboot
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I did but does not work as before
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [I did but does not work as before], The problem is here:  ... `You can now reboot your computer. ... Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda (ATA Samsung SSD 850) disk!`
<lubot> <leandroramos> @leandroramos [The problem is here:  ... You can now reboot your computer. ... Please do not forget to …], The grub was installed, but SSD doesn't appear in boot option, and I don't know why
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I've researched a bit and noticed it happens with Acer and Toshiba apparently. Could it be a bios-related problem?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Amway, if the problem is grub I could avoid it by just keeping a single is on the pc
<lubot> <leandroramos> Your disk is connected to sata or ide?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Sata
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Both
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], Can you show the main tab?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/w8IVQfZ.jpg
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Probably deleting serial numbers was stupid
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], the next tab, MAIN
<lubot> <leandroramos> (Photo, 640x480) https://i.imgur.com/mijsYMr.jpg I am looking for it
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Sorry
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [Sorry], ok, I don't know if your bios has this option
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/AsjUUgI.jpg
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], You can access the boot menu pressing F12 during Acer logo screen?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Yes but displays no optiins
<lubot> <leandroramos> :(
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/4Yt106A.jpg
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I did it
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I reset the bios settings and the drives were there again
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Simple as that
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], change the sata mode
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [Simple as that], oh
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [Simple as that], worked now?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I can log into 1804, now restarting to test the 1810
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Grub is there
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> 1810 operational!
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Thanks a lot for the assistance
<lubot> <leandroramos> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/E8Z2sAk2/file_4295.mp4
<lubot> <leandroramos> @AlFXLogic [Thanks a lot for the assistance], So the problem was BIOS config 😂
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> So the solution for disappeared drives from the boot order was simply reset bios settings, for anyone who might ever need it in the future.
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/KNfSGHVi/file_4296.mp4
<wxl> wth. that is the weirdest thing i ever heard of.
#lubuntu 2019-10-14
<kratkit> hello
<lubot> Colin was added by: Colin
<The_LoudSpeaker> [05:42 pm] <76b3The_LoudSpeakerQuery: How do I install steam on eoan? I tried apt install steam-installer but it says unmet dependencies, depends on steam but it is not installable.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Should have asked here only. Trying in lubuntu.
<guiverc2> The_LoudSpeaker, I gather from #ubuntu you had a prior question answered; you could always search irc logs for that conversation  (just a thought; I've done it before..)
<The_LoudSpeaker> That was more than a month ago. I don't remember the date. Plus considering the no of users and daily queries on that channel. It wouldn't be easy.
<The_LoudSpeaker> But I will give it a try in an hour or so. If someone answers before that then it's good.
<guiverc2> I've found my conversations before by searching my username; I'd hope yours is unique enough to work too... I don't know anything about steam so can't help sorry
<tMH> guiverc2 - hiya. I've installed lubuntu 16.40 and discovered, that _no_ browsers are about to run on my system.. honestly, I don't need much GUI and browing on that machine - it's a filehoster, but I just wonder - why ? old xubuntu 12.* was able to run freshly updated firefox, srware iron (chrome fork) etc...
<guiverc2> Lubuntu 16.04 LTS had 3 years of support; it ended 2019-April and is no longer supported by the Lubuntut team.  I'd recommend Lubuntu 18.04 LTS; or using Ubuntu 16.04 Server for hosting/file-serving functions
<guiverc2> tMH, ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tMH: Firefox doesn't run? Also, End of Support.
<tMH> guiverc2 - so - no chance to run gui browsers at all ?:/
<guiverc2> gui browsers may work; but given the GUI is EOL; it's not wise.  It's also off-topic (16.04) due to EOL
<guiverc2> packages found in 'main' still have support for 16.04, packages found in 'universe' (or community supported) are EOL
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Firefox is in main only right?
<tMH> sad to hear...
<guiverc2> yes Firefox for 16.04 is in main/security so is okay, but the rest of Lubuntu desktop is from 'universe'
<guiverc2> Kylin & Unity 7 (ubuntu-desktop) still have support in 16.04
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ouch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tMH: I suggest you should upgrade to 18.04 atleast to get proper support and working software.
<guiverc2> tMH, You may still get responses in Ubuntu Forums; I'm trying to follow on-topic details (where 16.04 Lubuntu is off-topic due to being EOL)
<guiverc2> (I mention Ubuntu forums primarily as its the least worried about rules/EOL in my experience...)
<tMH> guiverc2 - you know, I'v tried to upgrade xbununtu to 18.04 and met nvidia drivers problem... this is the reason why I stopped on 16.04 ...
<tMH> xubuntu even
<guiverc2> tMH, others may help, we all follow the rules as we see them, and as Lubuntu see's 16.04 as EOL, it's off-topic here, and I'll abide by that sorry.  Modern browsers require certain CPU flags; I suspect your 12.04 had really old browser (thus didn't require the flags), and I have boxes here that won't use modern chromium/firefox; ie. it's not the Lubuntu, but the browser that is rejecting your cpu as non-compliant.. but it's an educated guess)
<guiverc2> I'll power up an old nokia here,  it's so old it won't use modern browsers... and see if I can gain info on what I remember...
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: For your steam problem you may be running into this issue https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848001 We'll need some further information to be sure.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848001 in steam (Ubuntu) "libnvidia-gl-435:i386 not installed from Ubiquity checkbox in 19.10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: paste your output so that we can see the issue exactly.
<guiverc2> tMH, my old nokia box runs firefox 31.8 fine, but had issues with SSE2 & other flags not being present; https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/62.0/system-requirements/ shows SSE2 is required, but I don't know which release of firefox introduced that requirement (thus P4 or newer & not some celeron & newer by more limited cpus)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: paste your output so that we can see the issue exactly …], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95jngHXD9Y/
<lubot> <teward001> I thought Steam only provided Steam for LTSes?
<lubot> <teward001> o.O
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker you *do* have Multiverse repos enabled yes?
<lubot> <teward001> and you did an `apt update` (i'm assuming)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had run steam on 19.04. so it's definitely not only for LTSes
<kc2bez> Steam has their own repos, you might need them too. Did you try installing from the deb on the Steam website?
<kc2bez> It should add them for you.
<lubot> <teward001> ... just for kicks, what happens if you try and do `sudo apt install steam`, I'm wondering what deps its brekaing on.  But yes you should also install using the .deb from the Steam site
<The_LoudSpeaker> Umm. I am behind sophos so can't access the website.
<lubot> <teward001> then even if you DID manage to install it, you wouldn't be able to use it
<lubot> <teward001> because it needs to access Steam's sites too ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Apt install steam says it's it has no installation candidate.
<lubot> <teward001> then your repos are out of date, 'cause `steam` is in the repos... it's an i386 package mind you but...
<The_LoudSpeaker> Actually there's a catch. If I just connect and start a csgo game using mobile data then shift to lan. It still runs.
<lubot> <teward001> CS:GO has different internals it reaches out to than Steam ;)
<lubot> <teward001> i think you're missing my point - Steam *itself* needs to access Steam's site and resources, if *that* is blocked even if you install it it won't work
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will connect to my own vpn after dinner later and try the deb from steam's site?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Pros and cons of Installing lubuntu in an extended partition.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<exit70> can lxqt power mgmt show time to empty? i find myself running upower command from time to time.
<guiverc> exit70, https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.12/power_management.html is the manual page on it; I rarely use laptops so have no idea; but I'd suspect it'd be an annoying figure (constantly changing as you vary what you do, unless they smooth out the jumps & make it inaccurate..)
<exit70> this is exactly what i see :)
#lubuntu 2019-10-15
<mickeyv> testing
<sun> hi
<SuperFurryTheAwe> hello
<SuperFurryTheAwe> :)
<princeofclay> How to use Revolution IRC app
<exit70> how to change the default browser in lxqt
<exit70> changing in the session setting does not change what happens if i run xdg-open
<guiverc> exit70, https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.5/desktop.html?highlight=wallpaper   (manual page showing how to change wallpaper)
<exit70> hmm i thought i asked about change default browser
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/default-browser-issue/450/3
<exit70> i see ...
<guiverc> sorry I'm tired; not really with it exit70
<exit70> no worries
#lubuntu 2019-10-16
<necat> merhaba
<SuperFurryTheAwe> hai
<Guest_47> I don't know how it works and i' m trying to set up
#lubuntu 2019-10-17
<Guest22806> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://lubuntu.me | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 19.10 Released! https://lubuntu.me/eoan-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | Telegram:   https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://lubuntu.me | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 19.10 Released! https://lubuntu.me/eoan-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
#lubuntu 2019-10-18
<Ranger5> Morning all!
<Ranger5> Does anyone know if it is possible show the number of hours and minutes remaining on the battery, in Lubuntu 19.04?
<wxl> Ranger5: to be clear, you mean on the current charge or are you talking about battery life?
<Ranger5> wxl: on the current charge yes. the percentage figure doesn't really mean that much to me.
<wxl> Ranger5: i forgot.. if you mouseover, does it provide any further info in the tool tips?
<Ranger5> wxl: it just mentions the percentage left. I can't actually see any tool tips.
<lubot> <lynorian> did you boot off battery
<wxl> there is this https://askubuntu.com/questions/69556/how-do-i-check-the-batterys-status-via-the-terminal
<wxl> @lynorian i think they want a constant display of time left on the current charge
<Ranger5> wxl: i'll have to give that a proper read later when I'm more awake! I'll bookmark it.
<wxl> it might be a good thing to add as a feature request to lxqt-powermanagement, i.e. to optionally display time remaining (perhaps via tooltip) https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-powermanagement/issues/new
<Ranger5> wxl: Good idea!
<eamonn> Why are there two websites?
<eamonn> Oh, one is a 'fan site'
<eamonn> >_>
<eamonn> <_<
<krytarik> The one mentioned in the channel topic is the official one fwiw.
<eamonn> Just hang'n around wait'n for 19.10 to drop.
<eamonn> Oh it's out!
<eamonn> Hey, I've created a bootable usb drive for 19.10, but I've got acres and gbs of extra space on it
<eamonn> it won't mess anything up if I drop some extra files I'll want on the new install onto that drive, right?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> (Photo, 700x1280) https://i.imgur.com/tOnh96a.jpg the cursor is not working
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> cross cursor not arrow one
<lubot> <ctisme> have restarted the openbox?
<lubot> <ctisme> i did not working
<lubot> <ctisme> ?
<xamidovic> Hello... I have problem with my laptop after installing lubuntu 19.04... laptop is HP 255 and touchpad works but can't click via tapping on it... I created that 30-touchpad.conf file as I found at some forums, rebooted multiple times, nothing changed. Can anyone help ?
<xamidovic> btw, mod that handles it is "psmouse"
<lubot> <ctisme> @ShiBonCip [<reply to image>], please relogin after logout... it might did the trick
<lubot> <ctisme> @HMollerCl [/names], ready for some publication?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wanted to answer xamidovic, but first I checked if he was on-line
<ubucr> Hello, can someone help me please? I downloaded the official ubuntu 19.10 server image for raspberry and used etcher to write it to an sdcard. I placed the sdcard in my raspberry pi 4 and used my laptop to connect to my rpi 4 using ssh. I installed the Lubuntu desktop environment but now my usb ports are no longer working. Does anyone know how to
<ubucr> get the usb ports working?
<ubucr> I researched on the internet for many hours and came to the conclusion that the problem is within the official released ubuntu image. So everyone using a rpi 4 with the official ubuntu 19.10 server image will have the same problem.
<ubucr> The problem is that the rpi 4 can only use the first 1 GB to store and read dma adresses and since it has 4 GB the current Ubuntu 19.10 is storing dma adresses outside the first GB there is a patch out with the extension .patch but there is no instructions on how to apply it.
<ubucr> I found a work around solution in config.txt add total_mem=3072 and usb ports work in Lubuntu 19.10 but this work around means that you are limited to using 3GB on the rpi 4 instead of the 4GB it has
<wxl> ubucr what is this patch?
<ubucr> https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/files/3490539/pcie-brcmstb-bounce64.patch.zip
<ubucr> This patch is said to make the whole 4GB of rpi 4 work in Ubuntu 19.10
<ubucr> I have no idea how to use that patch file or how to apply it
<ubucr> So the work around of limiting the rpi 4 to use only 3 GB works
<ubucr> https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/3093 @wxl here is the github conversation
<wxl> that doesn't look like an issue with the ubuntu image per se
<wxl> but yeah
<wxl> 800+ line diff.. yeah totally trivial X''''D
<wxl> lots of new code to boot
<wxl> this is all against the pi kernel, so while applying it is easy, compiling it is not
<ubucr> the patch file needs to be compiled?
<ubucr> here I found the work around for the 3GB https://andrei.gherzan.ro/linux/raspbian-rpi4-64/
<wxl> the patch fixes the underlying kernel code.. so in order to get the repaired kernel, you need to compile it
<wxl> it's certainly not a beginner task..
<wxl> anyways this is all provided by the raspberry pi foundation itself
<ubucr> Do you know a place that explains how to compile the ubuntu 19.10 kernel with the patch changes? I did find a website that explains how to compile a kernel it just does not mention how to use a patch file
<ubucr> https://andrei.gherzan.ro/linux/raspbian-rpi-64/
<wxl> basically it's `patch < /path/to/patch`
<wxl> but, depending on where you are in the directory, you may have to add -p#
<wxl> so something like `patch -p1 < /path/to/patch`
<wxl> if it complains about which file to patch, then you'll need one
<ubucr> Do you know which path the patch file needs to patch?
<wxl> my comment about compiling not being a beginner task is meant to imply that while you found a place that you can just copy and paste instructions off of, it may or may not be sufficient to resolve the issue. i don't recommend people copy and paste ANYTHING they don't understand, and certainly not with something as massive as compiling the kernel
<wxl> it's many files
<ubucr> I only copy and paste things I understand I prefer to write on my own though
<wxl> 7 files to be exact
<wxl> e.g. arch/arm64/include/asm/dma-mapping.h b/arch/arm64/include/asm/dma-mapping.h
<ubucr> I am a fast learner until today I did not need to use the patch file yet but I learn fast when I have the right information.
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> i meant arch/arm64/include/asm/dma-mapping.h
<wxl> you might want to go to some place like ##linux if you have any trouble with that.. it's well beyond the scope of our support
<ubucr> I have no problems with using the patch command I would like to know though how you found the 7 files that need to be patched
<wxl> and again, to reiterate one more time: this is a problem with the kernel provided by the raspberry pi foundation itself. it likely affects every single distribution including that kernel. in other words: this is not an ubuntu problem, per se, though it does affect ubuntu.
<wxl> look for all the lines in the patch that start with "diff"
<ubucr> Ok thank you
<wxl> you might read `man diff` if you want to better understand the format
<ubucr> The rpi 4 is it not using the kernel provided by ubuntu?
<wxl> and again, ##linux is the right place for general linux help, which would be a good place for compiling issues
<wxl> ubuntu uses the kernel provided by the raspberry pi foundation, as do all the other distributions providing pi images
<ubucr> Oh I see so at the moment because 19.10 is released october 17 they have not been aware yet of the usb ports not working>
<ubucr> ?
<wxl> it's possible but extremely unlikely that any distribution would carry a change that was different than upstream
<wxl> they may or may not be aware but the problem exists in the upstream kernel. that's where the problem originates. even if ubuntu were to try to fix it, the fix would need to happen upstream so it could be fixed everywhere.
<ubucr> I see thank you for explaining and your help
<wxl> no problem
<cybercrypto> Hi there, the upgrade path from lubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 is already done and documented?
<kc2bez> cybercrypto: I am not sure that upgrades are turned on yet but when the time is right you can refer to our manual page here https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html
<cybercrypto> kc2bez: great. thanks for you time. Do you know if the upgrade path (standard) using the do-release-update, is already applied to the latest 19.10?
<cybercrypto> kc2bez: the docs are pointing to 'full-upgrade' command. I am to believe that 19.10 is not yet 'ready'
<kc2bez> you have to do that part first
<wxl> cybercrypto: ubuntu delays the availability of the upgrade path
<wxl> but you CAN force it
<cybercrypto> wxl: Good. I am not going to force at this time (I have the 19.10 fired up on virtual machines). I most probably will wait a bit more then...
<cybercrypto> I also wondering if 'experimental zfs' install will be merged into lubuntu anytime soon (if not already)
<wxl> no
<wxl> unfortunately our installer doesn't yet support zfs
<wxl> i mean you could install all the packages and such and set it up.. but not with an initial install
<cybercrypto> I got to check zfs option in ubiquity from a daily build Ubuntu (not from any flavors).
<wxl> right, ubiquity supports it, but not calamares
<cybercrypto> zfs is not even present in the official ubuntu iso, i see.
<wxl> it's not???
<kc2bez> Not all flavors have it but I think Ubuntu does.
<cybercrypto> wxl: nops. It is not on the major iso... if you really want to try zfs, you must download the daily-current build.
<wxl> i thought it was everywhere ubiquity is
<wxl> i mean they actually respun the final image once to allow in a zfs-related fix
<wxl> ugh
<kc2bez> Kubuntu does not but I think mate did.
<kc2bez> I thought Ubuntu did too
<cybercrypto> I read from github that they filed few bugs related to zsys. It looks like they have unmerged from the final image. I downloaded ubuntu's official image today again... and zfs is not there.
<wxl> i see
<wxl> well as i understand it, it's "experimental" anyways
<cybercrypto> kc2bez: I did not tried mate, nops... perhaps they kept.
<kc2bez> I will have to check it again myself, now I question it but I thought it was still there.
<wxl> interesting: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blame/3ddb49afb7cb8253454c6d9c6537eef13a84ccd3/src/modules/partition/core/KPMHelpers.cpp#L224
<cybercrypto> wxl: correct. that's major feature... quite amazing to have cannonical backing up. (opensuse is doing good with brfs... redhat keeps investing over xfs)  But I use zfs for quite long time now (freebsd) and it is far better than the othe options.
<wxl> cybercrypto: don't have to convince me. i use it on work servers (freebsd, too) and love it. :)
<wxl> here's the upstream issue in calamares: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/533
<cybercrypto> wxl: I am not :-) I am just ancious.... 8-)
<wxl> when we first started using it, we had other folks that were btrfs fans so we got that and followed with xfs.. i naturally wanted to include zfs but bumped against that
<wxl> as mentioned there, kpmcore (what's doing a lot of the heavy lifting in calamares) does have zfs support, though it's unclear how complete it is https://github.com/KDE/kpmcore/search?q=zfs&unscoped_q=zfs
<cybercrypto> wxl: I am glad that ubuntu figure a way out to work with both licences (linux/zfs) with no 'problems'
<cybercrypto> I will take a look over the docs you mention... I am following this very close.
<wxl> cybercrypto: well i think there's a certain degree of controversy
<wxl> not within ubuntu, but without
<cybercrypto> wxl: ah.. I see.
<wxl> kpmcore has been in the ubuntu repos since 2016 and not a single changelog entry regarding zfs https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kpmcore/kpmcore_3.3.0-5/changelog
<cybercrypto> let's hope for the best resolution on that matter... having zfs on linuz, being distributed professionally is great.
<wxl> i don't see anything in the kde bug tracker
<wxl> maybe i'll bump that issue on calamares' github and see what happens
<cybercrypto> Once again, thanks everyone for your time and comments. have a nice weekend!
<wxl> you too
<eamonn> Just wanted to drop in and say the upgrade from my old LXQT machine to the fancy new 19.10 has gone very well!
<eamonn> *old LDXE
<eamonn> heh
<tsimonq2> eamonn: Nice!
<tsimonq2> How are you liking it?
<eamonn> Very slick. I only have subjective opinions of course...
<eamonn> I use a laptop a lot and that means battery display is important to me. The new battery widget is miles ahead of the old one.
<eamonn> I'm not sure if the fonts got updated, but I swear they're rendering better. So the shell, where I spend a good chunk of my time, is much more pleasant.
<eamonn> I'm excited to try the latest Firefox and Blender too
<wxl> keep us up to date on your experiences eamonn. we've kind of moved on from lxde for quite a while now and i'm starting to forget what it was like so a fresh perspective is always nice :)
<p0wder> i noticed that the fonts looked better too
<p0wder> i figured it was because of qt being more modern than old gtk2
<wxl> hah to say the least XD
#lubuntu 2019-10-19
<Seallv> hello i need help with lubuntu wine
<Seallv> and mouse sensitivity on lubuntu in general
<guiverc> Seallv, for mouse sensativity I'd suggest https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html  (ie. Lubuntu manual page may help)
<guiverc> You should provide release of Lubuntu; the page I gave is for latest (19.10, but should match 19.04 too)
<guiverc> Ask you `wine` question, if someone knows the answer - they'll provide it (when they can).  Your release is really useful (otherwise we'll likely answer with what we know best; or use mostly ourselves)
<Seallv> Thanks for replying guiverc the information found in the link you gave is about the mouse and keyboard settings app that comes with lubuntu if i understand correctly, i have tryed to change sensitivity or any kind of settings there, but nothing really works well. Mouse sensitivity and acceleration doesnt respond at all, keyboard layout didnt save settings so every time i close this window(the settings) i have only 1 language again. After
<Seallv> 10-20 tryes the setting program somehow remembered my settings and now i have 3 languages that i use and i can use hotkey to switch them.
<Seallv> how can i find out my release? I think i have the latest. I am sure that i have lubuntu 19 Disco dingo, not sure about rest of the numbers
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> ( or look in /etc/os-release - easier to remember)
<Seallv> It says Ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> so the april (04) 2019 release
<Seallv> ok thankyou tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome Seallv. i don't know the answer to your original question, but it seems that guiverc alreay answered it.
<Seallv> thankyou tomreyn i hope someone will answer it later, maybe guiverc
<Seallv> My Wine question is as follows: I am trying to play World of Warcraft launching with wine(wine /path/wow.exe). At the beginning it was working great, but after i installed addons (downloaded files to wine folder where wow launch folder is located in the interface/addons/ and my keyboard started acting strangly. Spacebar, numbers, escape, enter, all the buttons work, except letters. Letters also work for chat purposes, but when i try to bind
<Seallv> keys to the letters [like typical wsad for movement for example] i get questionmark (?) instead of the letter i pressed - for example i get "?" instead of "w" in the keybind window. Now when i try to press the key to move - the "w" - it does move forward, but so does every other letter on the keyboard. when i press a, s, d, p, j or anything else i move forward, if i bind move backwards to "s" then every letter button does command walk
<Seallv> backwards, even the "w" which i just bond to the walk forward command.
<Seallv> On windows i used all the same addons and there was no issue with keybinds of course.
<Seallv> Just tried to move all the addons out of the folder into another temporary folder and addons are gone, game is working as before today. It didnt reverse to the state it was before i installed the addons. Now i dont have the addons and keybinds are unusable
<kc2bez> Seallv: for your wine questions you may want ask in #winehq That is where the wine user support is.
<Seallv> Thanks!
<chitozzz> jj
<Lubaba> hi. i do not see the experimental zfs install options in the lubuntu 19.10 installer.
<Lubaba> are they only available for ubuntu but not lubuntu?
<lubot> ManoharVoggu was added by: ManoharVoggu
<Lubaba> there is a screenshot of the ubuntu installer that displays the experimental ZFS stuff, my Lubuntu 19.10 installer doesn't show them. https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Ubuntu-19-10-ist-da-Unvollkommener-ZFS-Support-im-Installer-4558167.html?hg=1&hgi=0&hgf=true
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Lubaba [<Lubaba> there is a screenshot of the ubuntu installer that displays the experim …], Zfs is currently very experimental. Also, we have calamares installer, in contrast to ubuntu's ubiquity.
<kc2bez> Lubaba:  Lubuntu does not have zfs support at this time. not all the flavors have zfs
<Lubaba> ok thanks
<eamonn_> So I like to map caps lock to escape because I frequently use vi and don't frequently need to shout. I used to be able to set that up with an .xmodmap file in my home directory with:
<eamonn_> remove Lock = Caps_Lock
<eamonn_> keysym Caps_Lock = Escape
<eamonn_> add Lock = Caps_Lock
<eamonn_> That does not appear to be supported in LXQT, is there another incantation, or do I just need to put it in the right place?
<The_LoudSpeaker> eamonn: You might want to configure it using xdotool.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have used it to configure multiple finger gestures on my touchpad using libinput-gestures.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Xdotool is probably what you need there. But you can also take a look at lxqt's config under .config/lxqt/ there's some file with '-rc' in it's name.
<eamonn_> thanks, I'll take a look
<lubot> edelskov was added by: edelskov
<Seallv> I am still welcoming answers to my previous question. I moved to #winehq for my wine question, but i still need help with mouse sensitivity problem. As i stated earlier in this channel my keyboard and mouse settings configuration program doesnt have any effect when i move sliders in mouse sensitivity and mouse acceleration.
<kc2bez> Seallv: The acceleration speed in the mouse and touchpad might also help.
<Seallv> what is that "mouse and touchpad" is it a setting or a program?
<kc2bez> it is in the same area as the mouse settings. On the left column all the way at the bottom.
<Seallv> ooof in that mouse and touchpad when i changed acceleration, now acceleration works, but my mouse is still way too fast. I dont know how to make it slower
<User5> hello, i noticed a bug in lubuntu 19.10. So i stick in a USB drive and it will get mounted as /media/myname/stickname then when I want to unmount it on the command line i type "unmount /me" and then i press TAB to get completion (which works on ubuntu 18.04) but on Lubuntu I get an AWK error message about a function not being defined
<User5> can you guys reproduce it?
<User5> i type "umount", not "unmount" of course
<tomreyn> hmm i've read about this before, some error about bash-completion
<tomreyn> bug 1845529
<ubottu> bug 1845529 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "bash completion shows `awk: line 18: function gensub never defined` on `umount /dev/<Tab>`" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845529
<tomreyn> User5: the imediate workaround seems to be to   sudo apt update && sudo apt install gawk
<tomreyn> (this will only work out if there are no errors reported)
<User5> thanks
<User5> it worked
<User5> awesome support :)
<User5> cu later
#lubuntu 2019-10-20
<Guest5532> Is there ever any real pepol in these chats anymore?
<Guest5532> Pepole*
<Guest5532> Cats Ass And Cabbage?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<mchasard> hi
<guiverc2> mchasard, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line), this is not a 'chat' site; but support.  You should be patient waiting responses, people will respond when they can (volunteers do other things too)
<mchasard> ok
<guiverc2> #lubuntu-offtopic can be used for 'chat'
<lubot> BhuvanTeja98 was added by: BhuvanTeja98
<eamonn> I think I've tracked down the .Xmodmap issue. When I call xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap myself in the terminal, it sets it up. It seems like I need to set that to run whenever I enter a desktop session. Is there a place to put shell scripts to run after the desktop is initialized?
<the_waiter> hello
<tomreyn> i'll have the poisson burlee aux gratinee and a tap water, please
<the_waiter> ...and I'll have a question
<the_waiter> I would like to ask where are Ubiquity installer data stored after installation
<the_waiter> not sure this is the best channel for this question
<the_waiter> I would like to pass on the data to Enlightenment desktop manager
<the_waiter> it should be in /var/log/installer but I do not see anything valuable there
<tomreyn> the_waiter: what did you expect to find?
<the_waiter> keyboard layouts and locales
<kc2bez> the_waiter: keep in mind support here is for Lubuntu.
<tomreyn> yes, good point, maybe move to #ubuntu rather
<the_waiter> I know, but don't you use the installer data for your desktop?
<tomreyn> or #ubuntu-devel, since it doesn't look like a support question
<kc2bez> new versions of the installer use Calamares.
<the_waiter> OK, thanx
<the_waiter> I will ask in Ubuntu channel
<the_waiter> sorry to bother you
<kc2bez> no worries
